# Cycling



## Matt Cycle

Hello all

Just thought I'd bore you  with my cycling today.  Nice sunny early Autumn day and I completed just over 60 miles at an average speed of 15.4 mph (no, I'm not the quickest) and elevation gain of 2400 feet.

BG levels as follows: 30 minutes before start this morning 6.0 mmol/l (too low so had 3 biscuits), at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, around 40 miles it was 9.2 mmol/l and at 50 miles it was 6.2 mmol/l.  Back home it was 5.3 mmol/l.  Apart from the biscuits before the start - during the ride I had two pieces of malt loaf, a flapjack plus some dextrose gel - no need for the banana.  Levels often carry on dropping hours after and during the night - so extra testing is normally required.

Anyone else get active on this sunny Sunday?


----------



## HOBIE

Did 12 mile today & thought my bike was slow ? Back brake stuck on & back wheel out of line


----------



## Northerner

Great job on balancing the levels and food intake Matt!


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's always tricky and involves a bit of guesswork.   Hypo on the bike is not good but get it wrong and go too high and my legs just feel heavy and sluggish.

My understanding is starting off I usually hit it harder and the liver releases glycogen which can push levels up - today seemed okay though or perhaps I just wasn't going as quick. (Although the Strava seems the same as normal). Eventually glycogen levels from the liver will run out.  Slower and steadier and you need to keep topping up your carb levels from what you eat.  I usually have a protein drink when I get back as well to repair muscle and this seems to help.

This is where the CGM would come in very handy.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Did 12 mile today & thought my bike was slow ? Back brake stuck on & back wheel out of line



12 miles is pretty good but even more so with those mechanical issues.  Are you handy with bike adjustments?  I'd be no good at truing a wheel with a spoke key and it would be a LBS job for me.

I usually give my bike the once over before setting off.  On mine the rear derailleur cable must have stretched so I've adjusted it but the indexing is still not quite right.  I may have another tinker with it or take it to the LBS.


----------



## HOBIE

Bike fixed en route.  Much better & am happy now   Ready for weekend


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Bike fixed en route.  Much better & am happy now   Ready for weekend



Yes, let's hope the weather plays nice.


----------



## Matt Cycle

My longest ride to date today!  After getting a passout from my other half who was hosting a girls get together I took the opportunity to visit my Mum in Sheffield (I live in Staffordshire).

Ride distance was 77.4 miles at 13.7mph and 6142 feet of elevation gain (yes, it was hilly!)

Levels as follows: before start 9.6 mmol/l; at 25 miles 7.8 mmol/l; at 38 miles at my Mums  5.1 mmol/l (whilst still at my Mums this dropped to 4.4); at 48 miles 7.8 mmol/l; at 57 miles 7.6 mmol/l; at 68 miles 4.6 mmol/l and on return 4.6 mmol/l.  Overall fairly pleased with that.  Had quite a bit to eat including 4 pieces of malt loaf, 1.5 flapjacks, banana, dextrose gels, several Jaffa cakes.


----------



## Bloden

Good for you both, Matt and Hobie! I'm still a nervous ninny when it comes to exercising with diabetes, so it's good to hear that it isn't impossible to carry on doing what you love...


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> My longest ride to date today!  After getting a passout from my other half who was hosting a girls get together I took the opportunity to visit my Mum in Sheffield (I live in Staffordshire).
> 
> Ride distance was 77.4 miles at 13.7mph and 6142 feet of elevation gain (yes, it was hilly!)
> 
> Levels as follows: before start 9.6 mmol/l; at 25 miles 7.8 mmol/l; at 38 miles at my Mums  5.1 mmol/l (whilst still at my Mums this dropped to 4.4); at 48 miles 7.8 mmol/l; at 57 miles 7.6 mmol/l; at 68 miles 4.6 mmol/l and on return 4.6 mmol/l.  Overall fairly pleased with that.  Had quite a bit to eat including 4 pieces of malt loaf, 1.5 flapjacks, banana, dextrose gels, several Jaffa cakes.



I know its hilly around Sheffield. Everyone has a 4-wheel drive  Good for you. I have done c2c, Hadrian's, Coast & Castles.  Have a read of the post I put up about 900mile on peddle bike.  Ian Vincent T1 from my area. Good bloke with the right attitude. He did Newcastle to London in less than 24hrs


----------



## Matt Cycle

Yes, I was born and grew up in Sheffield and remember the hills well!  I now live in the North Staffordshire so still quite hilly but have the option of heading down into the Cheshire flatlands (although I still have to climb back).

Good on you for the c2c, Hadrian's and Coasts and Castles.  c2c is the one that appeals to me if I was going to do one.  Did you do St Bees Head to Robin Hoods Bay?  How long did it take?

I read your post about the 900 mile (1500km) ride by Ian.  How did he and the others get on?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Bloden said:


> Good for you both, Matt and Hobie! I'm still a nervous ninny when it comes to exercising with diabetes, so it's good to hear that it isn't impossible to carry on doing what you love...



When I was first diagnosed I was given the impression that any sort of exercise and I would be suffering from hypos.  This made me somewhat wary -especially as bg testing was a bit primitive then with visual BM sticks and no meter.  I still went out on my bike, playing football etc but with Dextrosol tablets to hand and a nagging thought that I could be keeling over at any moment.  That never happened.  

Yes, you need to be sensible and test regularly and ease into whatever exercise you're doing before you know how it affects you.  (As we all know it is a changeable beast and what happens one time will probably be different on another.)  Over time though you can build up a better picture of how exercise affects you.  Testing is key.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, I was born and grew up in Sheffield and remember the hills well!  I now live in the North Staffordshire so still quite hilly but have the option of heading down into the Cheshire flatlands (although I still have to climb back).
> 
> Good on you for the c2c, Hadrian's and Coasts and Castles.  c2c is the one that appeals to me if I was going to do one.  Did you do St Bees Head to Robin Hoods Bay?  How long did it take?
> 
> I read your post about the 900 mile (1500km) ride by Ian.  How did he and the others get on?



c2c was Whitehaven to Sunderland 140mile & a few hillicks  Ian did it in style. Have not talked to him yet & will report when I have.   Hadrian's is a much kinder ride & more to see on the way.  Keep peddlin.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A Friday off work so I took advantage of the nice weather and completed 42.6 miles at an average 16.0mph and elevation gain of 1800 feet.

Strange one regarding levels - as follows: at start 6.8 mmol/l (therefore had a few biccies), at 20 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 28 miles 8.1 mmol/l and on return 5.4 mmol/l.  Didn't have anything to eat for the whole ride!

Me wearing my Team Novo Nordisk jersey before the start


----------



## Matt Cycle

A glorious day today and it was back out on the bike - 49.5 miles completed at 15.1mph and 2270 feet of elevation gain.

Levels - before start 4.7 mmol/l (low, so had the usual biccies), at 23 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 38 miles 4.4 mmol/l and back home 7.0 mmol/l.  Had a two pieces of malt loaf, dextrose gels and flapjack.

Anyone else been pedalling today?  Road, mountain bike, shopper, tandem, unicycle.  Lands End to John O'Groats or just down to the shops - just let us know!


----------



## HOBIE

Was watching my 13yr old at football. Wanted to be out


----------



## Matt Cycle

At least you were out doing something!  Encouraging and supporting your children is more important.   Let's hope the weather stays like this next week.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Season of mists and mellow fruitfulness - indeed.  The mist burnt away and it turned into a lovely sunny Autumn day and so I was back out on the bike.  Bit of a cold (man flu)  but couldn't miss out on this weather.  Completed 44.2 miles at an average speed of 16.3 mph and elevation gain of 1800 feet.

Levels as follows: before start 3.7 mmol/l  so had a few fig rolls and set off, at the café coffee stop at 20 miles for a double rocket fuel (macchiato) it was 8.4 mmol/l, at 30 miles it was 7.5 mmol/l and at 37 miles it was 6.8 mmol/l.  Had a gel after the 6.8 mmol/l and just before a big hill and on return it was 8.8 mmol/l.  Fairly happy with those but will keep a close eye on things.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Phew, that was hard work.  A chilly hilly ride today of 47.1 miles at 13.5mph and elevation gain of just under 4200 feet.

Levels as follows: At start 6.9 mmol/l, at 26 miles 4.1 mmol/l (had dextrose gel), café stop at 29 miles 7.0 mmol/l, at 42 miles 6.7 mmol/l (had gel) and back home 7.7 mmol/l.  Quite pleased with those.  Had gels, malt loaf and banana.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Cloudy and chilly and a late start for my ride today.  Had a spike this morning up to 16.9 mmol/l (not sure why but didn't feel 100% anyway) don't usually do a normal correction if I'm then going for a ride as it can cause all sorts of problems.  Therefore had a smaller correction and then had some gardening to do before setting off.  Strava has given it as 42.8 miles with an average speed of 16.0 mph and elevation gain of 1800 feet.

Levels at start 12.6 mmol/l  anyway carried on and felt okay bg wise plus it was a bit on the cool side and didn't test until 30 miles where it was then 6.0 mmol/l, at 36 miles it was 5.7 mmol/l and back home 7.0 mmol/l.  Only had a gel and some malt loaf today.

Still don't feel that great but hopefully will be able to shake it off.  Plenty more testing in store I think. 

Pic of Garmin GPS (it's on the bike stem - the thing to the top left is the bell!) with ride details at the end.  There is often a slight variation in the stats between Garmin Connect and Strava. I usually stick with Strava even though it lost me 0.1 mph and 0.1 mile in distance.


----------



## HOBIE

I like my Garmin gear Matt (been to Istanbul with one on M/bike handle bars). It sounds like you might be heading for a cold or similar.  good figures. Keep peddlin.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> I like my Garmin gear Matt (been to Istanbul with one on M/bike handle bars). It sounds like you might be heading for a cold or similar.  good figures. Keep peddlin.



Thanks Hobie, could be a cold coming on but I hope not as I'm off work on leave tomorrow and Tuesday and was hoping to get out on the bike.

Did you manage any riding today?


----------



## HOBIE

Very short ride less than 2m. Son at football & his team won 3-2 & they scored 2 in the last 4mins of match.  Enjoy time off. I got dragged in to do small job today & yesterday.  That's being self employed


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well after feeling a bit under the weather yesterday I decided to do a shorter ride (90 mins) today.  The weather itself had changed with the sun coming out which made it pleasant.  The bibshorts were back out again after the bibtights of yesterday.  (For those that don't know, no I'm not a cross dressing baby  . The tights are longs and the shorts are well, shorts.  The bib bit are the straps that are part of the shorts/tights that go over your shoulders).  23.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.9 mph and elevation gain of 1200 feet.

Levels - before start 8.6 mmol/l, halfway 4.1 mmol/l and back home 6.9 mmol/l.  A bit up and down but okay with those.  Had a gel at the halfway point.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I was back out on the bike this afternoon with a ride out into Cheshire.  Despite being overcast it was fairly mild and dry.  I completed 42.4 miles at an average speed of 16.3 mph and elevation gain of 1800 feet.

Levels were as follows: before start 6.1 mmol/l, at 20 miles 10.8 mmol/l, at 30 miles 9.3 mmol/l and back home 4.4 mmol/l.  Quite a variation there - I had a couple of biscuits before the start but I suspect as I was giving it some hammer for the first half my liver dumped glucose resulting in the higher levels at the halfway stage which then started to drop on the way back.  Nothing eaten on this one.

Photo overlooking Rudyard Lake close to the Staffs/Cheshire border


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt, good numbers. It is that time of year now, is hard to tell what is going to do. (normal )


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks Hobie.  Yes, I went out in bib shorts, short sleeved jersey with a long sleeved base layer top underneath (quite often what I wore during the 'summer') and was perfectly warm enough.  Let's hope it continues like this for as long as possible.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Mr Blue Sky made an appearance today so I headed out into the Staffordshire and Derbyshire Peak District to the village of Monyash not far from Bakewell.  It meant one thing - hills!!  I completed 34.5 miles at an average speed of 12.9 mph and elevation gain of 3300 feet.

Levels were a bit of a nightmare - spike before start at 12.3 mmol/l (so was wary of it falling), at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 18 miles 2.6 mmol/l  (this coincided with the café coffee stop so a large slice of lemon drizzle cake with my name on it was called for), at 25 miles 4.7 mmol/l and back home 8.1 mmol/l.  Also had banana, banana bread, gels.  Compared with yesterday it was an easier pace due to the hills so could be the cause of the lows.  I need that CGM!!

On top of the world (not really it's the Staffordshire Peak District)


Me (complete with Team Novo Nordisk jersey) in the Peak District


I realise the weather has been quite varied across the UK but anyone else get out and about and active today?


----------



## Robin

Glorious sunshine here today, I stripped off to shirt sleeves during my horse riding lesson. ( that counts as being active, technical lessons on horseback are quite strenuous for the rider) I went to Derbyshire a few years ago, and went for a ride from Flash village down to three shires head. Fantastic scenery round there. (And yes, that is cheating, the horse does do all the hard work uphill!)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Excellent Robin.  Not sure I'd be much use on a horse but pass plenty of horse riders when out on the bike and always say hello.  You get to see so much more than you would in a car - I've seen foxes, weasels - all sorts of wildlife and yesterday several suicidal squirrels.  Yes, the weather was glorious here today.  I know Flash very well and pass close by every day on my way to work.  I have been on the bike a few times both from the Staffordshire side (Longnor, Hollinsclough) and the Cheshire side (Bosley, Wincle, Gradbach) - lots of hills to get there!!  There's a nice café at Flash Bar stores on the A53.  Great scenery but the A53 to Buxton can be a real pain in winter if it snows!


----------



## Matt Cycle

With all this atrocious weather (last weekend and this) I've been unable to get out on the bike and I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms. 

So it was another walk again today.  In spite of the wind and rain it was quite mild - only did about 4 miles, but every little helps. 

Here's hoping for drier weather next week.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> With all this atrocious weather (last weekend and this) I've been unable to get out on the bike and I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> So it was another walk again today.  In spite of the wind and rain it was quite mild - only did about 4 miles, but every little helps.
> 
> Here's hoping for drier weather next week.


Get thissen running Matt! A bit of rain doesn't matter, and you don't need to worry about tyre grip  I used to race cyclists up Lodge Lane back in the day  - and leave them in my wake!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Get thissen running Matt! A bit of rain doesn't matter, and you don't need to worry about tyre grip  I used to race cyclists up Lodge Lane back in the day  - and leave them in my wake!



I'm seriously tempted Alan, although I haven't done any running for years.  With cycling I don't mind cold as long as it's dry but it's the rain I can't abide.  Here's a few photos from rides from last winter taken between Leek and Buxton.


----------



## Northerner

Gorgeous! Homesick for the Peaks!


----------



## Adrasteia

Jealous! I've put the bike away for the season now - don't mind cold or rain but the wind is my nemesis. And I live in Scotland so it's only about 1 day in 10 that I don't think I'll be blown into traffic. Time to hit the pool and cross-train - hoping to do a sprint triathlon next year. Just need to figure out how to enjoy running....


----------



## Matt Cycle

Managed to get out for a quick ride this afternoon and it was er, bracing.  No I'm lying it was bloody freezing!!  We had snow last night but the main roads were fine.  Some of the side roads and lanes still had bits of snow and were icy in places so I had to take it steady.

I only did 10 miles at an average speed of 13.4mph and elevation gain of 580 feet but it was good to get out again.

Level before start was 6.5 mmol/l but had been 3.5 mmol/l about 20 minutes before.  I had a headache not sure if it was the cold or from that low.  Must have had too much to eat when correcting it because on return it was 8.1 mmol/l.  (Also managed to get my Optium Neo meter working again albeit intermittently, so not so much a crisis just an annoyance!)

Another view overlooking a cold Rudyard Lake.


----------



## Northerner

Ah! I remember running over the gritstone edges of Derbyshire in shorts and t-shirt in this type of weather, past bunches of walkers in 6 layers of clothing!   Once almost fell foul though when I turned my ankle a bit and had to stop for a few minutes, just outside Ringinglow. Managed to get going again as starting to shiver and made it the last few miles home


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Ah! I remember running over the gritstone edges of Derbyshire in shorts and t-shirt in this type of weather, *past bunches of walkers in 6 layers of clothing*!   Once almost fell foul though when I turned my ankle a bit and had to stop for a few minutes, just outside Ringinglow. Managed to get going again as starting to shiver and made it the last few miles home



Presumably southerners up on a walking holiday!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today for a longer ride, not as cold as yesterday but still cold!  I took one of my usual routes through the Cheshire lanes to Jodrell Bank.  Distance was 42.4 miles at an average speed of 14.3mph and elevation gain of 1700 feet.

Levels before start was 8.1 mmol/l at the café coffee stop at Jodrell Bank it was 5.2 mmol/l (had 2 pieces of malt loaf and a gel).  Then the problems started - on the way back about 10 miles from home I pulled over at the side of the road to test again, the meter said no  - too cold.  Kept trying and trying, blowing on it but it wasn't having it. I thought my levels had dropped but had no way of checking and I know it sounds silly but I got a bit tearful. I've never been like that before and I don't know if it was the probable hypo, the cold, not feeling in control or a combination of things.  My hypo awareness is not good so I wasn't sure what my levels were.  Anyway, after plenty of cursing diabetes with a few choice words I assumed it was low and had some more gels and set off again albeit somewhat slowly.  Got back home and tested and it was 4.1 mmol/l.  So who knows what it was when I'd stopped.  Apart from all that it was good to get out. 

Space the final frontier - the Lovell radio telescope at Jodrell Bank pointing straight up.  (No, the telegraph pole is not wobbly it's my poor quality phone camera!)


----------



## Northerner

Always safest to assume a hypo if you feel bad/odd Matt - I've done the same out on a run when I realised I'd forgotten my meter. Can you keep the meter close to your skin to keep it warmer? 

Great picture!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Always safest to assume a hypo if you feel bad/odd Matt - I've done the same out on a run when I realised I'd forgotten my meter. Can you keep the meter close to your skin to keep it warmer?
> 
> Great picture!



I usually do Alan and that was the obvious thing given the level at the café and I'd then done another 10 miles.  As you know sometimes with hypos your brain gets a bit addled and thinking straight goes out of the window.  In this case I think I was trying to work out if I felt like my levels were a bit high from the malt loaf and gel  .  I could keep the meter in my jersey rear pocket - not warm but should be warmer than the saddle bag where it is at the moment) but by the time I've taken it out, inserted a strip, pricked finger, got some blood (not easy with cold fingers) it may get the error message.  I'll give it a try.  It's back to those three letters again though  C-G-M.


----------



## HOBIE

Rohan do a top that is very very light, warm. & is very small when packed in pocket. Never leave the house without one of my "Spark" tops.  (like the name as well )  Keep peddlin !


----------



## Matt Cycle

It was a bit breezy today!  So just a short ride around the Staffordshire Moorlands this afternoon including the famous Gun Hill.  15.6 miles completed, average speed 13.0 mph and elevation gain of 1350 feet.

Level before start was 3.7 mmol/l (had more than a few biccies and a gel) and on return was 7.8 mmol/l.

Top of a breezy Gun Hill (hard climb from the reservoir in the middle of the photo)


From the same spot at a rather warmer Tour of Britain - Bradley Wiggins and Mark Cavendish September 2012.


From the same - Tour of Britain 2012


----------



## Northerner

Great pictures Matt  I can run in all weathers, but have never liked it when there are strong winds because it becomes a bit of a battle.


----------



## HOBIE

Good pickies. "Wiggy" is a good bloke.  Me & my mate were on our way to Pamplona (spain) a couple of years ago on motorbikes & the road in front was closed ?  We were on the "Tour De France". Wiggy won it that year.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Great pictures Matt  I can run in all weathers, but have never liked it when there are strong winds because it becomes a bit of a battle.



It can be dangerous on the bike and I wasn't sure whether to risk it or not but thought I'd give it a go and take it steady.  With the wind behind  in front  and from the sides  . I saw one chap running but no other cyclists.



HOBIE said:


> Good pickies. "Wiggy" is a good bloke.  Me & my mate were on our way to Pamplona (spain) a couple of years ago on motorbikes & the road in front was closed ?  We were on the "Tour De France". Wiggy won it that year.



That was the same year as the photo above Hobie - 2012, when he won the TdF and the olympic time trial gold.


----------



## HOBIE

I like people like "Wiggy" Him & others like him show what this great country is capable of . That there was a stag do I was invited to at the Bull Run. Pleased I have been but would not go again. A bit on the cruel side, poor bulls.


----------



## Matt Cycle

God's own country - The route for the 3 day 2016 Tour de Yorkshire was announced today.  Takes place 29 April - 1 May.

http://letour.yorkshire.com/2016

Stage 1 is from Beverley to Settle.

Stage 2 is from Otley to Doncaster.  The womens single stage race is on this day on the same route.

Stage 3 looks a tough one through the North Yorks moors and finishing in Scarborough.

In theory as a pro continental team Team Novo Nordisk could be selected to race although were not picked for the 2015 race.


----------



## HOBIE

A nice part of the world ! Will see if I can have some time off & watch. (will let the lads compete & not show them up )


----------



## Matt Cycle

The forecast was correct and the sun did make an appearance so I managed to get out for a ride into Cheshire.  It was hard work on the way back into a strong headwind and a biggish climb towards the end back home.  42.0 miles completed at an average speed of 14.1mph and elevation gain of 2060 feet.

Levels as follows: 20 minutes before starting 7.5 mmol/l, just before start 8.3 mmol/l, 10 miles 7.2 mmol/l, 21 miles (cafe coffee stop) 7.4 mmol/l, 32 miles 6.3 mmol/l and back home 8.8 mmol/l (think I overdid it with the gel at 32 miles  ).  Had 2 pieces malt loaf and several gels.  Should carry on dropping now so will keep an eye on it.  Overall not too bad.

Another one of the Lovell radio telescope at Jodrell Bank - more lateral direction than last time.


Proof the sun was out.  A very windy Biddulph Moor, hard work getting up there but great when you get there.


----------



## HOBIE

Very good numbers Matt !  A few miles with good pickies.  Good for you


----------



## Northerner

Very smooth control Matt  Great pictures too, jealous of that Sun thing you had up there!


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Very good numbers Matt !  A few miles with good pickies.  Good for you



Did you manage do get out today Hobie?



Northerner said:


> Very smooth control Matt  Great pictures too, *jealous of that Sun thing you had up there*!



That's probably our allocation done with now for the next few days (weeks?) Alan.   It was warm as well.  I saw one chap on the outskirts of Congleton mowing his lawn.  It's the 20th December!!!


----------



## Northerner

I was going to mow mine today, but then it rained!  Very warm out on my run this morning, definitely more like Spring!


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Did you manage do get out today Hobie?
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably our allocation done with now for the next few days (weeks?) Alan.   It was warm as well.  I saw one chap on the outskirts of Congleton mowing his lawn.  It's the 20th December!!!


Was at work yesterday & everyone wants jobs done next week so saving myself for the week. Was sunny all morning too & warm. Weather. If you plan to do outside lights next week I can guarantee it will rain


----------



## Matt Cycle

Fresher weather today but dry and I took a ride out into Cheshire again.  Headed towards Gideon Osbornes constituency of Knutsford - and a ride of 54.2 miles at an average speed of 14.1 mph and elevation gain of just under 2000 feet.  I set off a bit late and it was hard work on the way back into a headwind coupled with bg issues (see below) which made it slow progress on the return - almost dark by the time I got back.  Good to get out though.

Levels: before start 9.6 mmol/l, at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 21 miles 4.9 mmol/l, at 32 miles 2.9 mmol/l  , at 42 miles 5.2 mmol/l and back home 4.1 mmol/l.  Had 2 pieces of malt loaf, various gels, banana and flapjack at various stages.  Just one of those days. 

Another one of the Jodrell Bank radio telescope (rear view).


Red sky at night (should be fine tomorrow) - nearly home - overlooking Rudyard


Back home  - Garmin display (mph, miles and ride time)


----------



## HOBIE

Well well done ! I know when I go that low I enjoy whatever I eat. Malt loaf (I think I would have demolished the whole pkt ) Theres me done 2km on exercise bike


----------



## Matt Cycle

I was running out of things to have and should have taken a few more gels with me.  Out in rural Cheshire on a bank holiday I wasn't near any shops that were open either in order to buy something.  Still, managed to make it home in one piece. 

Exercise bike workouts are good.  I'm tempted to get a turbo trainer for my bike and stick it in the garage to use for when the weather is really bad.


----------



## HOBIE

I thought about getting a one of those trainer gadgets but got a good quality exercise bike.  I can remember being in Outer Hebrides on (motorbike) & on a sunday everything "shuts down" & I mean shuts down.  You know that feeling of what  have I forgot . Nothing open at all.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Just checked my e-mails and Strava have sent a personalised animation (mp4) of my cycling for the year.  Nice of them and it's all free as well.  I only started uploading to Strava in March and often only get out once a week so it's not a lot.  Here's to more next year.


----------



## HOBIE

That's very good Matt !  You need to talk to Nyadach ( another member) He has not been on for a while but T1 & done Lands end- John -o-G by himself.  Well done 70mile in a day is good.  Once did "Coast & Castles" 200mile from Edinburgh to Newcastle in 2.5 days


----------



## Matt Cycle

That's good going on the Coast & Castles Hobie.  I do quite fancy doing LEJOG but it would take lots of planning (and time off work  ).  My plan for 2016 is to do a 100+ miler in the Summer.  I've got a few ideas for routes but just need to complete the detail.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well, a cold and frosty morning, new years day - decided to take a ride out first thing to get the year off to a good start.  Bono was nearly right in that all was reasonably quiet...

The meter did its usual nothing due to the cold so I put it in my bib tights (in the bib bit in case you were wondering!  ) to keep it warm and it did work.  Although I had to be quick when testing before it cooled down.

40.7 miles completed with an average speed of 15 mph and elevation gain of 1660 feet.

Levels as follows: before start 11.7 mmol/l (bit high), at 16 miles 6.1 mmol/l, at 23 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 29 miles 6.2 mmol/l and on return 7.2 mmol/l.  Pretty pleased with those and had various gels, malt loaf, flapjack.  No hypo issues this time.

A cold Rudyard Lake


About to rob a bank?  No it's a bank holiday of course.  A very cold me with Rudyard Lake behind.


Garmin stats (can't seem to rotate photo).  Strava lost me 0.1 of a mile.


----------



## HOBIE

Impressive stuff !  Cool here too (roll on summer) Good numbers


----------



## Matt Cycle

Only a short ride out today around the some of the hilly bits of the Staffordshire Moorlands but it was good to get out.  Weather was cold and damp in the air although just got back before it started to chuck it down. My new mudguards however are working a treat with the damp on the roads.  23.9 miles completed at an average speed of 13.8 mph and elevation gain of 1850 feet.

Meter was playing up because of the cold so did the trick I used on New Years Day (see above) and put it in my bib tights.

Levels as follows: before start 9.7 mmol/l, (tried to test at 10 miles but meter too cold) then at 16 miles 3.6 mmol/l  and back home 7.2 mmol/l.  Had 2 pieces of malt loaf and 2 gels.

Overlooking Tittesworth reservoir (finger of glove on LHS of screen  )


----------



## Northerner

Good for you Matt  Must admit, it's been too windy and rainy here lately for me to brave the outdoors - I really don't enjoy it when it feels such a battle


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Matt. Well done for being out. I have been giving a talk at a fitness club today . They were really nice people who were asking the right questions. Hopefully out tomo


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks Alan and Hobie.  Weather wasn't that bad really but made up for it later on once I was back  .

Had a bit of a family crisis involving overnight hospital stays over the last few days so it was good to get out for a bit 'in between' and help clear my head.  I knew the better weather was forecast for today but also that I wouldn't get out as family comes first.


----------



## HOBIE

Hope family ok Matt. I was not out on my bike, walk instead - a little cold (big softy I hear you say ) It must be an age thing


----------



## Matt Cycle

That was what you would call bracing! I waited until the temperature rose to about freezing/1 degree and set off for a ride into Cheshire.  Took it steady because of the patches of frost and ice even though the sun was out.  On the way back about 5 miles from home just for good luck it started to snow!  Completed 42.9 miles at an average speed of 14.9 mph and elevation gain of 1600 feet.  Pleased with the average speed considering the conditions.

My levels have been all over the place this last week (not sure what is going on) and today I started at 12.9 mmol/l, at 10 miles 10.8 mmol/l, at 22 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 30 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 36 miles 6.3 mmol/l and back home 8.0 mmol/l (must have overdone the gels).  Had 2 pieces of malt loaf, gels and muesli bar.  Did the usual trick of meter down bib tights and it worked okay.

My bike now needs a clean!!

Frozen canal at Macclesfield


Garmin stats (complete with snow) - Strava lost me 0.1 mph and 0.1 of a mile


----------



## Northerner

Well done Matt!


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt, good numbers & shows that exercise is good for you. Hope I am out tomorrow. Van did not want to start this morning for work so had to go in car. Snow !


----------



## Matt Cycle

Warmer weather than last week, in fact it felt positively mild and after a change of plan I headed out into Cheshire again.  Strong headwind on the way back (didn't notice a tailwind on the outward bound leg  ) made it a bit difficult but it stayed dry.

Strava has given it as 43.4 miles, average speed of 14.8mph and elevation gain of 1680 feet.

Levels as follows: 4.3 mmol/l before start - had been low in the morning but didn't have time to hang around so had some biscuits, at 12 miles also 4.3 mmol/l so had a muesli bar and a gel, at 22 miles 6.8 mmol/l, at 32 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 37 miles 6.3 mmol/l and back home 5.8 mmol/l.  Also had 2 pieces of malt loaf and other gels.  Overall fairly pleased with those.  Bike definitely needs a clean.

Anyone else get up to anything energetic today?  (Come on, keep it clean  )

Garmin stats blurred photo - average speed, distance, ride time (Strava must have rounded it down again  )


----------



## Northerner

Well done Matt, great levels!  I'm off out for a run tomorrow 

Hey, how about one of these?

http://www.livescience.com/53401-fontus-converts-humidity-into-water.html


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks Alan and good luck with the run.  I think your forecast is looking okay.  They've forecast drizzle here tomorrow morning which is why I went out today.

That water bottle is a very clever idea.  If I was into mountain biking it's something that I would consider.  Although you can buy the camelbak hydration packs as well.  As it is I'm never far from accessing water and two 750ml water bottles on the bike will usually last me, even on a long ride.


----------



## HOBIE

I was looking at the photo of the ice on canal. I used to go windsurfing on icy lakes   (young & daft ! old & daft now )


----------



## Matt Cycle

Took a ride out into the Staffordshire Moorlands for a somewhat hilly ride today.  Cold conditions and a pretty brutal wind especially up on the tops made things a bit difficult.  36.5 miles completed at a rather low average speed of 12.1 mph and elevation gain of 3400 feet.

Not a lot of testing today as my hands were freezing.  Before start 9.1 mmol/l, at the welcome cafe coffee stop at Flash at 25 miles it was 4.4 mmol/l and on return it was 8.5 mmol/l.  Had muesli bar, malt loaf and gels.  Must have overdone the gels on the way back. 

Ouch or I used the rather stronger f*** me.  Hollinsclough Rake with an average 20% gradient.


@Robin should remember this - as you can see from the sign it's Flash.


Here's one of me at Flash.


----------



## Robin

Ooh, certainly do! Fantastic views from up there.


----------



## tejbat6

Garmin stats blurred photo - average speed, distance, ride time (Strava must have rounded it down again  )






hi matt

what is the garmin model ??
could do with a new gizmo


----------



## tejbat6

HELP!
entered macmillan ride24 last week
event in august
Newcastle upon tyne to London Smithfield mkt
600 riders, 310 miles in less than 24 hrs   ish
busy upgrading the Ribble to go lighter/faster mode
son died from cancer in 2013 and I had mine removed by major surgery in 2006 so its about time I did something in return
have ordered bus to bring me and bike back up north but have a germ of an idea to come back by train...1st class. £200 but it will be worth it
will be getting the miles in when my new back wheel arrives from CRC mid week
will treat it as a 500km Audax Jim....but not as we know it


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Tejbat

It's a Garmin Edge 200 which is the basic model.  Garmin are always updating their model range so the equivalent now is the Edge 20.  I got mine from Amazon France (when the pound was strong against the Euro) for under £70.  The Edge 20 is currently on Wiggle at £87 but it's always worth shopping around.  Although it works using GPS it doesn't have maps stored on it but you can upload routes to it and it allows you to follow a breadcrumb trail.  Get one of the more expensive models and they have maps like a car satnav along with cadence and heart rate monitors.  The beauty of them is that rides can be uploaded to Garmin Connect and Strava and not only can you see all your rides mapped out you can keep track of all your rides and associated stats.

I'm so sorry to hear about your son and your own problems and wish you good luck with the Macmillan ride.  It will be a fantastic effort for a great cause and as you say just a little bit more than a normal Audax.    You'll be rivalling Steve Abraham with those distances.


----------



## tejbat6

thanks Matt
sadly not enough battery life for my purposes
will stick to the eTrex30 and a couple of enloops in the old bp


----------



## Matt Cycle

Cool and breezy but sunny and dry so a chance to get out for a ride today before the rain arrived.  I have things to do today so a shorter ride this morning was all I could do.  After last weeks hillfest I took a flatter route out into Cheshire.  Only 28.5 miles completed at an average speed of 15.1mph and elevation gain of 1370 feet.

Levels have been playing up a bit so at the start 5.9 mmol/l, at 11 miles 5.1 mmol/l, at 20 miles 4.8 mmol/l then back home the first test gave me 14.4 mmol/l , must have had gel or something on them so washed them and it was still 10.2 mmol/l.  Not sure how that happened but had malt loaf, muesli bar and a gel.  Will keep a close eye on it.  I've also bitten the bullet and ordered a Libre - yes, I know the the family will have to starve, kids going to school in rags etc, etc  but I'm looking forward to it - should be here next week.

Garmin stats (Strava has lost me a whole 0.2 mph  )


----------



## Northerner

My garmin has been losing me about 10 secs/mile lately, most annoying! 

How soon before setting off do you eat/inject Matt?


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'm assuming it's roundings but Strava always seems to round down compared to Garmin. 

It varies quite a bit how soon I set off after injecting and eating but today was around 2 hours.  I'm hoping the Libre will give me some idea what's happening and what direction it's heading in rather than stopping at the side of the road.  There's always this - a Spanish rider on the Type 1 diabetic Strava group sent me this.  Standard bg test with meter, strips and lancets whilst on the bike.  Very impressive.


----------



## Northerner

Indeed, very impressive!  I find that my biggest problem when trying to test out on a run (I stop to do it!) is the fact that if my hands are hot, wet or sweaty then the blood quickly smears over the finger rather than forming a drop, making it a bit fiddly to get enough blood in the strip  The fact that I'm running also makes the blood flow much more freely, again increasing the likelihood of smearing 

I'm the same, usually 90mins-2.5 hours after eating injecting before the run. Before diabetes I could get up, glug a mug of tea and be out of the door in 15 minutes!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Indeed, very impressive!  I find that my biggest problem when trying to test out on a run (I stop to do it!) is the fact that if my hands are hot, wet or sweaty then the blood quickly smears over the finger rather than forming a drop, making it a bit fiddly to get enough blood in the strip  The fact that I'm running also makes the blood flow much more freely, again increasing the likelihood of smearing
> 
> I'm the same, usually 90mins-2.5 hours after eating injecting before the run. Before diabetes I could get up, glug a mug of tea and be out of the door in 15 minutes!



Yes, he's got the meter (in some sort of waterproof cover) on the bars and the finger pricker attached to the stem.  The strips are in his jersey pocket.  He's on a group ride making it difficult to keep stopping.  Ingenious solution.    Although I can imagine the strips occasionally ending up all over the road.  I'm like you and always stop to test. 

I tend not to have too many problems with the blood drop smearing but another downside with the Optium Neo I've spotted is that it requires quite a large drop of blood compared to the other meters I've had which can be tricky with cold fingers.

I try and leave it as long as possible after eating before heading out but life gets in the way a lot of the time and I head out whenever I can, test and hope things work out.


----------



## Robin

That's where I find the Libre really useful, I can do a reading whilst out riding. Doing a finger prick test on a horse isn't really on, I'd be bound to drop the strips, the horse senses you're doing something odd and starts misbehaving so you can't drop the reins, and anyway, my hands aren't exactly clean by that stage of the ride!


----------



## Matt Cycle

A sunny but very cold day and I took a longer ride (just over a metric century - 104km) out to Tatton Park (home of the flower show) in Knutsford, Cheshire.  Strava has given it as 64.7 miles at an average speed of 14.4 mph and elevation gain of 2200 feet.

Was hoping to use my new Libre but due to it malfunctioning yesterday I had to stick with the meter.  One or two issues  with bg levels as follows: at start 7.4 mmol/l, at 12 miles 4.3 mmol/l, at 22 miles 3.6 mmol/l, at 30 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 40 miles 3.0 mmol/l, at 48 miles 3.6 mmol/l, at 56 miles 4.1 mmol/l and back home 7.0 mmol/l.  Ermmm.  Had loads to eat - muesli bar, 5 gels, banana, malt loaf, flapjack.  So not sure what was going on, but hey-ho managed to complete it with reasonable stats and felt reasonably okay.   If I had the pump I could have put a reduced TBR which would have helped.  I've got my appointment at the clinic on Tuesday.  Despite the bg issues it was a great day to be out.

One of the lakes at Tatton Park


Garmin stats (average speed, distance, ride time)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Took the day off for my clinic appointment (I'll post an update on that in the Pumping section) so after Sunday's excursion exertions (see post above) before I went I decided to just go out for a short quick ride earlier round the Staffordshire Moorlands this morning.  It was sunny but freeeeeezing, literally.  Took a hilly route and a lot of the lanes had patches of ice on them so took it steady.  Only did 18.5 miles, at a low 12.6 mph average speed and elevation gain of 1580 feet.

Level before start was 3.2 mmol/l so had a few things to eat - didn't test on the way round due to it being a short ride and the cold and on return it was 4.7 mmol/l.

Skating anyone? Frozen part of Tittesworth reservoir in the background


Top of Gun Hill - relief when you get to the top (frozen part of reservoir towards middle left) - it was a lot sunnier than my crummy phone camera photo shows.


----------



## Northerner

I miss countryside like that.


----------



## Stitch147

I wish I could ride a bike confidently. Im not too far from the Hadleigh Bike Park that was done for the 2012 Olympics and it looks great over there.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> I wish I could ride a bike confidently. Im not too far from the Hadleigh Bike Park that was done for the 2012 Olympics and it looks great over there.


I've never learned to ride a bike, and wouldn't be happy anyway riding on the roads round here  My niece has taken up cycling big time - she posted the other day that she has done over 800 miles already this year! Her longest ride was 150 miles!  As she rides in Yorkshire, it also involves a lot of very steep hills


----------



## Stitch147

Thats the bit that put me off, roads!!!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Stitch147 said:


> I wish I could ride a bike confidently. Im not too far from the Hadleigh Bike Park that was done for the 2012 Olympics and it looks great over there.



Hi Stitch

There are loads of trails, canal tow paths, quietways and the like - even in what at first seem like busy urban areas which are ideal for those who wish to avoid busy roads.  It's just a case of getting out and practising.  Riding with others of a similar ability is a good way to build confidence.  Sky run lots of free rides for all ages and abilities including women only rides, some with trained leaders.

http://www.goskyride.com/


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> I've never learned to ride a bike, and wouldn't be happy anyway riding on the roads round here  My niece has taken up cycling big time - she posted the other day that she has done over 800 miles already this year! Her longest ride was 150 miles!  As she rides in Yorkshire, it also involves a lot of very steep hills



That's very good going by your niece Alan. My jaunt on Tuesday took my total for the year to 300 miles (well, 299.5 ) in 8 rides.  Although the weather hasn't been too bad so far, when it warms up  I should hopefully be able to ramp it up a bit towards my target of 2000+ miles for the year.


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> I've never learned to ride a bike, and wouldn't be happy anyway riding on the roads round here  My niece has taken up cycling big time - she posted the other day that she has done over 800 miles already this year! Her longest ride was 150 miles!  As she rides in Yorkshire, it also involves a lot of very steep hills


Well done her !  Good for you & this time of year  I must be getting old cos I waiting for that shinny thing in the sky


----------



## Matt Cycle

Took a ride out today to the Derbyshire market town of Bakewell (home of puddings and tarts, oh and er a confection of pastry, jam and frangipane   - apologies to anyone from Bakewell for that) passing through the pretty Staffordshire and Derbyshire villages of Warslow, Hartington, Monyash and Ashford in the Water - this meant hills again.  Weather was dry and bright but with a strong cold wind which made things a bit difficult.  Felt a bit under the weather these last few days and sure enough probably overdid it as I didn't feel too good.  I'd decided on Bakewell so like Magnus Magnussen used to say - I've started so I'll finish but I probably should have cut it short.  The hilly terrain didn't help either.

The Libre got its first full cycle test today and it proved very interesting.  Started at 7.6 mmol/l but after 40 minutes and 7 miles this had shot up to 15.4 mmol/l.  It was well after breakfast so I can only assume it was a liver dump.  I carried on and after another 10 miles or so it had dropped back to 7.4 mmol/l.  The next 20 miles it was between 5.8 and 7.5 mmol/l.  It  then indicated a drop so I had a couple of gels, obviously overdid it as then had another spike up to 12.3 mmol/l this dropped back into the sixes and I finished on 6.9 mmol/l.  The graph shows these 2 peaks.  Feeling unwell probably didn't help things either.  So not ideal bg wise but some useful information and I also completed my first on ride bg test using it.

Strava stats as follows: 52.2 miles completed at an average speed of 12.6 mph and elevation gain of 4275 feet.

Off for a lie down now. 

Not a soul to be seen.  Limestone walls of the white peak country near Hartington.


Garmin stats (don't panic it's my finger on the photo )


----------



## Northerner

One of my favourite places to visit, I used to run from Moscar Edge to Bakewell via the gritstone edges and Baslow/Chatsworth - fabulous!  

Quite an up and down day for you in more ways than one though, so tempted to see what my levels do out on a run!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Yes, lovely countryside around there.  That's quite a trek from Moscar to Bakewell.

The second spike was my own fault but the first one must have been my liver dumping glucose due to the start of the exercise.  I did hit it hard to begin with but I could see it rising up to the peak.  No point in a correction as long as I carried on and sure enough it dropped back down.  A contrast to 2 weeks ago and Tatton Park when levels just kept falling.  Feeling a bit unwell - a bit queasy, won't have helped - apologies if anyone's eating but I also had a stream of snot running out of my nose. 

Although I've only had limited use so far but I would recommend trying the Libre if you get the chance.  Getting the full picture as well as the direction of bg levels when cycling, running etc (as well as on a general day to day basis) can prove invaluable.


----------



## Northerner

@KookyCat has hardened us to discussions of snot, no worries


----------



## HOBIE

I like the Libre Matt. They tell lots. Pleased you had a ride out


----------



## Adrasteia

Did you test on the bike or stop like you would for a fingerprick test (I assume you stop!). I'm quite keen on getting a Libre for Adam for when he is active so I don't have to go through the rigmarole of trying to convince him to stop for a test, but that's only going to help if it's easy to swipe through clothes when you're moving about (and assuming I can catch him).

Oh, and the snot? That's what the snot slot on your gloves is for right?  Best bit of advice I wish I'd got sooner about cycling - never touch a cyclist's gloves......


----------



## Robin

Adrasteia said:


> Did you test on the bike or stop like you would for a fingerprick test (I assume you stop!). I'm quite keen on getting a Libre for Adam for when he is active so I don't have to go through the rigmarole of trying to convince him to stop for a test, but that's only going to help if it's easy to swipe through clothes when you're moving about (and assuming I can catch him).
> 
> Oh, and the snot? That's what the snot slot on your gloves is for right?  Best bit of advice I wish I'd got sooner about cycling - never touch a cyclist's gloves......


I manage to do it when I'm horse riding, though I usually bring the horse back to a walk first! I fish it out of a pocket one handed, with the other hand stil on the reins, and it will give me a reading even through my thick fleece on cold days. If the readers been in my pocket, it's usually kept warm, I don't know if it would work in the cold, (like an ordinary meter won't) if it was in a backpack. I've also managed not to drop it in the mud so far!
Could do with riding gloves with a snot feature. Fishing a tissue out of a pocket while riding, without fluttering it and spooking the horse, can be a problem.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Adrasteia said:


> Did you test on the bike or stop like you would for a fingerprick test (I assume you stop!). I'm quite keen on getting a Libre for Adam for when he is active so I don't have to go through the rigmarole of trying to convince him to stop for a test, but that's only going to help if it's easy to swipe through clothes when you're moving about (and assuming I can catch him).
> 
> Oh, and the snot? That's what the snot slot on your gloves is for right?  Best bit of advice I wish I'd got sooner about cycling - never touch a cyclist's gloves......



I did both but mostly whilst stopped.  I wanted to see if it was possible to extract the meter from rear jersey pocket, press the button and swipe to take a reading and then put it back - without swerving all over the road or dropping it. The thicker winter gloves made it tricky as I had to remove a glove but the readings through layers of clothing are fine - I had two base layers and a winter jersey.  Would be a lot easier with the summer fingerless gloves on but it was possible.  As Robin says it mentions the reader only works down to certain temperatures but I had no problems in the cold yesterday.  I would recommend getting one for Adam - the sensors are fairly flat to the skin and go on the back of the arm to avoid being banged or knocked.  The adhesive that holds them in place seems to a super strength type but you may have to keep an eye on it to ensure he doesn't try and pick it off!

Ah, gloves.  Yes they are always euphemistically described as having a 'soft material on the edge of the finger to wipe away sweat.'  This is on winter gloves!!  Now I know there is supposed to be global warming and all that but when wearing my winter gloves it has never yet been warm enough to wipe away sweat and if it was I wouldn't be wearing them.  Everyone knows it's a snot wipe.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Managed to get out for what turned into an eventful ride.  It was four seasons in one ride with snow, sun, hail and wind. Took a flatter route into Cheshire after last weeks Derbyshire hills.

Strava has it as 44.5 miles at an average speed of 15.9 mph and elevation gain of 1760 feet.

I'm currently taking a steroid (for 5 days) prednisolone which causes hyperglycaemia.  My insulin doses have gone off the scale so I was concerned what the effects of a ride would be.  It turned out reasonably okay.  I haven't used the second libre sensor yet so it was back with normal finger pricking and levels were as follows: at start8.4 mmol/l, at 12 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 22 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 30 miles 8.0 mmol/l, at 36 miles 7.1 mmol/l and back home 6.3 mmol/l.  So pleasantly surprised with those.

About 8 miles from home I had a visit from the DF's friend and cyclists enemy the P******e Fairy (it's bad luck to spell it out but it's when your tyres go flat).  Like the DF she is another little minx and this then involved changing the tube at the side of the road - the cause was a small thorn through the tyre.  Anyway I was soon back on my way. 

Bike definitely needs a clean - a job for this afternoon.

Another one of the Lovell radio telescope at Jodrell Bank (not far for coffee now)


Chose not to go up in the snowy hills (looking towards Wincle from near Gawsworth) 


Garmin stats (same as Strava for once)


----------



## Northerner

Great pictures Matt, and great numbers too - well done!  Sorry to hear you fell victim to the P******* Fairy!


----------



## Stitch147

Great pics.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks both.  Yes it was a strange day weatherwise.  Photos are only taken on a poor quality phone camera.  The second picture looks like it could be an Alpine scene - when in fact it's rural Cheshire a few miles from Macclesfield!

Re-reading what I put in the first post - to make it clear the steroids were prescribed by the doc  (they're not my dodgy attempt at body building and if you've seen me you'd realise I'd probably need more than a few ).  The insulin doses required to combat the hyperglycaemia caused by them are massive.


----------



## Matt Cycle

An absolutely glorious Spring day and I headed back out into Cheshire towards the town of Middlewich, partly as a recce for my potential (long) route in the Summer.  Don't wish to spoil what was a great ride but diabetes issues raised their head again so I've put in a spoiler below containing a rant.



Spoiler: Diabetes rant



I don't want to sound like a drama queen but sometimes I f*****g hate diabetes.  I've played fair but it isn't playing fair with me.  I was prescribed steroids a couple of weeks ago for 5 days and since then my control has been all over the shop.  They cause hyperglycaemia and I'm really struggling to get my bg's under control.  Everything was fine until this.   I'll keep fighting.



Strava has it as 55.6 miles at an average speed of 15.7 mph and elevation gain of 1880 feet.

Blood glucose was an issue (see spoiler) - at start 7.4 mmol/l, at 11 miles 8.5 mmol/l, at 21 miles (coffee stop) 12.4 mmol/l and then 14.1 mmol/l so had a small correction, at 32 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 40 miles 5.0 mmol/l, at 45 miles 6.0 mmol/l and back home 7.2 mmol/l. Had flapjack, malt loaf and a gel. 

Yes I know - it's Jodrell Bank again 


I wandered lonely as a cloud - no it's not the Lake District it's Byley in Cheshire.


Garmin stats - Strava has rounded down the mph again


----------



## Robin

Rant away, Matt. It is really annoying ( and that's the understatement of the year) when control goes pear shaped despite your best efforts. Hope it sees sense and toes the line again soon!
Wasn't it lovely to see blue skies today, though. ( Once the fog had cleared here)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks Robin.  I know managing diabetes is never easy but generally I'd got a pretty good handle on it in terms of insulin, eating and exercise etc.  The steroids seem to have thrown it.  The effects don't even seem to be predictable.  For instance today by 21 miles my bg had been rising and had gone up to 14.1 mmol/l with nothing to eat since I started - I can't recall that ever happening before.   At the time I was taking them they also resulted in industrial sized insulin doses and things have been out of kilter ever since.

We didn't get the fog here so it has been a beautiful day - perfect for a ride.  There was no slacking on my return though as I had to cut the lawns.  I'm not saying we live in a mansion or owt but the lawn on our back garden is quite big.


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks Robin.  I know managing diabetes is never easy but generally I'd got a pretty good handle on it in terms of insulin, eating and exercise etc.  The steroids seem to have thrown it.  The effects don't even seem to be predictable.  For instance today by 21 miles my bg had been rising and had gone up to 14.1 mmol/l with nothing to eat since I started - I can't recall that ever happening before.   At the time I was taking them they also resulted in industrial sized insulin doses and things have been out of kilter ever since.
> 
> We didn't get the fog here so it has been a beautiful day - perfect for a ride.  There was no slacking on my return though as I had to cut the lawns.  I'm not saying we live in a mansion or owt but the lawn on our back garden is quite big.


I don't know a lot about steroids, apart from knowing they wreck your blood sugars while you're on them. Could they take a while to clear out of the system afterwards? Hopefully when all traces are gone, things will settle down again.
Cutting the lawn is my husband's job. He looked at the weather forecast and decided it might be frosty tonight, so I let him off the hook. It is turning into a field, though!


----------



## Matt Cycle

I've had a search and found this on an American site:

"Many people mistakenly believe that since Prednisone’s side effects linger after stopping, that the drug must still be in their system.  In reality, the side effects are lingering because of the potent physiological effects that were exerted when Prednisone was in the body – not because it is still present.  Think of Prednisone as analogous to a tornado going through a city and wreckage as lingering side effects.

Even though the tornado has passed and is gone (Prednisone is out of the system), the deleterious effects take awhile before they are corrected.  In other words, after stopping Prednisone, it takes time for the wreckage to get fixed (adverse effects to subside).  Know that for most people, Prednisone should be out of the body within a day or two of stopping."

So as you say hopefully things should settle down. 

You've let your husband off there with the lawn!   I was told, er I mean asked, by Mrs C - lawns or cleaning windows.  I chose the lawns.


----------



## Adrasteia

I'm surprised you don't all rant more! Hopefully the side effects will clear soon for you.

How long is your long route going to be? A 55 miler isn't exactly a short route


----------



## Matt Cycle

Adrasteia said:


> I'm surprised you don't all rant more! Hopefully the side effects will clear soon for you.
> 
> How long is your long route going to be? A 55 miler isn't exactly a short route



Ha, yes.  I'm hoping to do a 100+ miler to Chester/North Wales.  Depending on the exact route this would be the halfway stage - it's only double what I did yesterday.


----------



## Redkite

Flipping 'eck Matt, I'd count that as a success diabetes-wise if this was my son!!!!  No hypos, and just a brief excursion into double figures, ok not perfect but I'd take that over the chaos he tends to get when cycling!


----------



## Redkite

P.S. The steroids won't be for long, nuisance though they are.  On the other hand, adolescent hormones are playing havoc here....


----------



## Matt Cycle

Redkite said:


> Flipping 'eck Matt, I'd count that as a success diabetes-wise if this was my son!!!!  No hypos, and just a brief excursion into double figures, ok not perfect but I'd take that over the chaos he tends to get when cycling!



Normally I would be fairly happy with that - but it was the combination of things over the 2 weeks whereby the steroid induced hyperglycaemia took away any semblance of control I thought I had.


----------



## Matt Cycle

An overcast start this morning turned into another glorious Spring day.  Very similar to last week.  I thought I'd include a 'few' hills in the Staffordshire and Derbyshire Peak District.  It was quite hard work but fantastic to be out on a day like this.  I rode towards Ashbourne and then included Ilam, Hartington, Monyash and Longnor with various villages in between before finishing off with a ride up Gun Hill. 

I'd got the Libre on so could track exactly what was happening bg wise.  It was quite surprising - I started on 7.3 mmol/l but within 8 miles this had climbed to 10.1 mmol/l.  It's either excitement (yes, really ) and andrenalin or the liver dumping glucose at the start.  A couple of other issues are I have a bit of a cold at the moment plus there is the lingering effects of the steroids which I thought had gone but may still be hanging around.  I also dropped my basal slightly in anticipation of the ride so that could have had an effect.  Mind you it's diabetes so it could be anything.   The rest of the ride it stayed in the high 5's to upper 7's and occasionally into the 8's.  So overall considering the various issues pretty pleased with those.  Only had malt loaf and a gel.

Strava has it as 51.6 miles with an average speed of 12.7 mph and elevation gain of 4700 feet.   Almost beat my top speed but not quite - it was 46.8 mph, current top is 47.6 mph on the same stretch of road. Check your brakes!  This now takes my total for the year over 500 miles with just 12 rides done.

Overlooking Ilam (I've just come from the opposite side of the valley)


Near Ilam


Looking from Longnor towards Crowdecote (I've just come down the road that snakes round towards top right of the pic, the village is right in the centre, the track and building on the left are a farm)


Garmin stats (Strava has lot 0.1 of a mile and 0.1 mph)


----------



## robert@fm

Beautiful pics as always!  I once stayed at Ilam Hall Youth Hostel (it's handy for Alton Towers)...


----------



## Matt Cycle

robert@fm said:


> Beautiful pics as always!  I once stayed at Ilam Hall Youth Hostel (it's handy for Alton Towers)...



Thanks Robert.  They're only taken on a poor quality camera phone - i.e. it's not exactly an iPhone!.  Ilam is lovely - very picturesque and as you say not far for Alton Towers.


----------



## HOBIE

Good pictures Matt Bailey (daves brother)  Sorry to hear about the fairy. I now have Kevlar inserts in my tyres. I was doing the c2c a few years ago & got to the of "Hartside pass". Really really looking forward to coming down the other side. Hear a hissing noise ! Took me about 45mins to catch everyone up & double fast. Was goosed


----------



## Northerner

Jealous Mat, missing the Peak District - lovely pics!  Good BGs too, I'd be happy with that on a long run  Wish I could eat malt loaf, love the stuff, especially with a thick spread of butter  However, have had two incidents in the past where the stickiness has succeeded in pulling out two fillings (probably would have come out anyway!).


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Jealous Mat, missing the Peak District - lovely pics!  Good BGs too, I'd be happy with that on a long run  Wish I could eat malt loaf, love the stuff, especially with a thick spread of butter  However, have had two incidents in the past where the stickiness has succeeded in pulling out two fillings (probably would have come out anyway!).



Malt loaf is great for an energy boost but has a more sustained energy release and is more substantial than just having a gel. It's either that or a banana, sometimes both.  As you say it's very sticky and chewy - I have to be careful with the fillings as well.


----------



## @Fractis

I've had a lot of success using Chia Seed Flapjacks for endurance events - almost as tasty as malt loaf, and much reduced risk of dental damage. The main problem seems to be the amount of chia seed that it is possible to get lodged in my beard - sometimes it looks like I'm a running bird feeder!


----------



## Matt Cycle

A lovely day again and with the forecast for the weekend not so good I headed out from Staffordshire into the Cheshire countryside.  With the weather as it was the bibshorts made their first appearance of the year. The warmer weather is here.   As an homage to one of my favourite films I was hoping to do a Long Good Friday ride (the British gangster film starring the late Bob Hoskins, Dame Helen Mirren, former Bond Pierce Brosnan and Charlie from Casualty ) but I was tasked with clearing the garage this morning so didn't set off until this afternoon.  Although quite warm there was a fairly strong breeze.

Strava has it as 65.0 miles at an average speed of 15.2 mph and elevation gain of just over 2000 feet.

I've still got the Libre on and my bg's have been a bit more predictable recently following recent problems.  Levels were as follows: at start 10.2 mmol/l, at 10 miles 7.9  mmol/l, it then hovered around the 6's for the next few miles.  I was concentrating on riding and lost focus and at about 34 miles checked and it was 2.7 mmol/l   Had a couple of gels, malt loaf (fillings still intact) and a banana and carried on and it was back in the 6's.  It dropped again around 45 miles to 4.2 mmol/l so had a couple more gels and it edged up into the 7's and low 8's.  On return at 65 miles it was 7.7 mmol/l.  Will keep a close eye on it.

Rudyard Lake as the light started to fade - I had my lights on.  There were a few canoeists on the lake.  Yay, nearly home. 


Here's the Garmin stats


----------



## Northerner

Looks like the warmer weather might be taking a bit more out of you, blood sugar wise - perhaps more sensitive to the insulin? Must have been a relatively slow drop though if the 2.7 was a surprise!  I suppose the Team Novo Nordisk guys have CGMS with alarms to tell them when they are dropping low? Impressive ride though! I'm unable to run at the moment after hurting my ankle just over a week ago - very frustrating!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Looks like the warmer weather might be taking a bit more out of you, blood sugar wise - perhaps more sensitive to the insulin? Must have been a relatively slow drop though if the 2.7 was a surprise!  I suppose the Team Novo Nordisk guys have CGMS with alarms to tell them when they are dropping low? Impressive ride though! I'm unable to run at the moment after hurting my ankle just over a week ago - very frustrating!



Maybe, I'm not sure.  Even with quicker drops I don't really notice them as my hypo awareness is almost non-existent.  I stuck a strip in the Libre reader a couple of days ago and it came back with a 1.1.  I wasn't even sure it read that low.  (I've had a few 'Lo' readings on the Libre swipes). The swipe showed 2.4 but there is a delay on that compared to blood readings.  I checked on my other meter a couple of minutes later and that was 2.3.  I felt perfectly fine.

Yes, better to rest your ankle for as long as it takes as to go out before it's better will just make it worse.  Frustrating as that is.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I spent yesterday evening fitting some new wheels (well strictly speaking they were second hand but new to me) and new tyres to my bike - the old tyres were looking a bit worse for wear after 3000 miles. Today brought perfectly pleasant weather, sunny if a bit breezy and I headed out into Cheshire again this afternoon to Middlewich.  The later start meant I didn't get as far as I would have liked.  Great to be out though and it was bibshorts weather again and I wore my Team Novo Nordisk jersey (the changing diabetes one) - hopefully giving a positive image of diabetics to anyone who saw it.   Some others I passed must have neshed it and were wearing tights.

Strava has given it as 61.2 miles at an average speed of 14.7 mph (strong headwind on the way back but didn't notice a tailwind on the way out ) and elevation gain of 1900 feet.

With the Libre sensor finished on Friday it was back to the strips and meter.  Bg's were a bit of a rollercoaster - started at 12.1 mmol/l (bit high but carried on), at 11 miles it showed 14.1 mmol/l (not sure if it was a liver dump or some sugary on my finger) - decided to have a small correction at the side of the road  and then thought straightaway perhaps I shouldn't have done that , carried on and at 25 miles it was 4.9 mmol/l (had malt loaf and gel), at 33 miles it was 3.5 mmol/l (had 2 gels), at the cafe at Jodrell Bank at 40 miles it was 7.2 mmol/l, had a latte and it was 11.4 mmol/l  (I'm guessing it was still rising from the gels? who knows?), at 46 miles it was 8.7 mmol/l, at 50 miles it was 5.0 mmol/l (had another gel), at 55 miles it was 6.1 mmol/l and back home it was 5.7 mmol/l.  So okay in the end.

Took some photos when out but I can't seem to load those from the phone.  So, I've only got the Garmin stats pic when I got back home (taken just in case the Garmin itself plays funny).  Showing average speed (a whole 0.2 mph different from Strava), ride distance and ride time.


----------



## Northerner

Quite a few ups and downs there Matt, but good job monitoring and treating  I often wonder about people out running on half-decent days in their hoodies and woolly hats and think how massively overheated they must feel after a mile or so!  My main problem with getting the shorts out though is all the hordes of swooning women I have to hurdle when they cop a sight of my magnificent legs 

Good job raising awareness too, might have to think of getting something myself


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Quite a few ups and downs there Matt, but good job monitoring and treating  I often wonder about people out running on half-decent days in their hoodies and woolly hats and think how massively overheated they must feel after a mile or so!  My main problem with getting the shorts out though is all the hordes of swooning women I have to hurdle when they cop a sight of my magnificent legs
> 
> Good job raising awareness too, might have to think of getting something myself



It was just slightly cooler yesterday so i can understand why some wearing more especially if they had set off earlier on when it wasn't as sunny.  I warmed up fairly quickly though.

Ha, my legs are like a couple of pipe cleaners and lily white after being covered up for the winter.  Not that they get much colour in them anyway.  I'm past caring now what people think and as long as they keep turning the pedals I'm happy. 

I've been thinking of treating myself to the new 2016 TNN jersey as it's on pre-order offer at the moment for around £48.  It's still a lot of money even at that price but my current 2014/15 one, although reasonable quality and looks the part etc was sourced from an unofficial site  so it would be nice to have the proper one.  Even though they have triathlon and running teams and a T2 cycling team all the merchandise relates to the pro cycling team and the changing diabetes slogan itself is less visible on the 2016 items - Novo Nordisk is much more prominent which is fair enough I suppose as they fund the team.  The 2016 t shirts are very understated.  I'm sure the t shirts from last year had the changing diabetes slogan on in big letters.

Link to store below:

https://tnn.sportyfied.com/en/browse

They produce running vests for their teams but obviously don't sell these.

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/teams/running-tri


----------



## Northerner

A bit steep for me - I'm still wearing my t-shirts from the 2003/2004 Stockholm Marathon on my runs, a few years pre-diagnosis, as I'm a real cheapskate. At a push I might part with £20 for something that will last a good few years  I've got running vests from JDRF and Diabetes UK, but tend not to wear vests for a daily run. Legs AND arms would probably result in apoplexy from the park-bound female populace


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> A bit steep for me - I'm still wearing my t-shirts from the 2003/2004 Stockholm Marathon on my runs, a few years pre-diagnosis, as I'm a real cheapskate. At a push I might part with £20 for something that will last a good few years  I've got running vests from JDRF and Diabetes UK, but tend not to wear vests for a daily run. Legs AND arms would probably result in apoplexy from the park-bound female populace



Ha, you've conjured up images of the chase scenes at the end of Benny Hill.   I'm a bit of a cheapskate myself.  Most of my cycling clothing is direct from China - good quality and perfectly adequate but a fraction of the cost of normal stuff from over here.  A lot of cycling stuff is ridiculously expensive - those with money to burn can buy the high end Rapha and Assos clothing (hundred pound plus an item) and get themselves a Pinarello Dogma F8 bike at £8000.  I'll stick to shopping around for bargains - my current bike did win best budget road bike in the road.cc 2014-15 awards - a snip in road bike terms at just £350. 

I thought just for once though I might treat missen and get the official TNN cycling jersey.


----------



## tejbat6

tejbat6 said:


> HELP!
> entered macmillan ride24 last week
> event in august
> Newcastle upon tyne to London Smithfield mkt
> 600 riders, 310 miles in less than 24 hrs   ish


Now 1000 riders starting in 3 groups . 0900  1030  1200
Have asked for 0900 start, so I can slide back  through the field, as you do 
That's if I make it to the start line
Not long back from my local stadium after a visit with the club physio.
Getting severe pain, like a highly concentrated Lactic Acid burn in my L quad when getting out of the saddle or using a bigger gear
I know, I know, use smaller gears . Twiddling is not an option all the way, need some speed to get the average up and stay among the wheels for a bit of  a draft/wheel suck 
Go back next week to see if the exercises he gave me are doing any good


----------



## Matt Cycle

tejbat6 said:


> Now 1000 riders starting in 3 groups . 0900  1030  1200
> Have asked for 0900 start, so I can slide back  through the field, as you do
> That's if I make it to the start line
> Not long back from my local stadium after a visit with the club physio.
> Getting severe pain, like a highly concentrated Lactic Acid burn in my L quad when getting out of the saddle or using a bigger gear
> I know, I know, use smaller gears . Twiddling is not an option all the way, need some speed to get the average up and stay among the wheels for a bit of  a draft/wheel suck
> Go back next week to see if the exercises he gave me are doing any good



I think I'd have asked for the earlier start as well. 

Hope the exercises you've been given start working and you can sort the pain sort.  Good luck.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Adrasteia said:


> Did you test on the bike or stop like you would for a fingerprick test (I assume you stop!). I'm quite keen on getting a Libre for Adam for when he is active so I don't have to go through the rigmarole of trying to convince him to stop for a test, but that's only going to help if it's easy to swipe through clothes when you're moving about (and assuming I can catch him).
> 
> Oh, and the snot? That's what the snot slot on your gloves is for right?  Best bit of advice I wish I'd got sooner about cycling - never touch a cyclist's gloves......



The GCN guys have now done a video on clearing your airways or the etiquette of performing a snot rocket whilst out on the bike. 

Warning - if you're eating or have easily upset sensibilities then please don't view.


----------



## HOBIE

tejbat6 said:


> Now 1000 riders starting in 3 groups . 0900  1030  1200
> Have asked for 0900 start, so I can slide back  through the field, as you do
> That's if I make it to the start line
> Not long back from my local stadium after a visit with the club physio.
> Getting severe pain, like a highly concentrated Lactic Acid burn in my L quad when getting out of the saddle or using a bigger gear
> I know, I know, use smaller gears . Twiddling is not an option all the way, need some speed to get the average up and stay among the wheels for a bit of  a draft/wheel suck
> Go back next week to see if the exercises he gave me are doing any good


Well done & good luck with ride.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A cool start that sort of warmed up a bit but not much made me regret putting the shorts on for my longest ride of the year so far to Whitegate in Cheshire.  Dry and bright but with a very strong wind on the way back made riding a bit difficult on the return.  Good to get out though.

Strava stats are 75.3 miles at an average speed of 14.8 mph and elevation gain of just under 2300 feet.

Did a fair amount of testing on this ride and my levels recently have been a bit erratic.  Levels as follows: at start 7.6 mmol/l, at 11 miles 11.3 mmol/l (this seems to be a pattern now - think it must be a liver dump), at 25 miles 7.8 mmol/l, 35 miles 7.0 mmol/l, at 40 miles 10.4 mmol/l (after cake at the cafe ), at 48 miles 9.6 mmol/l, at 55 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 62 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 67 miles 4.4 mmol/l and back home 6.1 mmol/l.  As well as the cake had malt loaf and 3 gels.

Definitely need that pump - not just for things like this (although it would be fantastic for it) but my control in general has been all over the place for a while.

Bridge over the river at Whitegate.  Did you spot my 'new' Shimano R501 wheels - erm, thought not. 


The old favourite - took this on the way back.  Just an excuse really to put in the video below it from one of my current favourite bands - Public Service Broadcasting  who shot the video at Jodrell Bank last October.  They take bits of dialogue from public information films or archive and set it to music.  The second album where this one is from is all about Space.  Alan, (@Northerner) I think you'll like this one. 







Garmin stats


----------



## Matt Cycle

Took a day off work for the CGM sensor fitting at the clinic - no reader given  as they download the data when it comes off on Monday.  However, there was a letter waiting when I got back for my carb counting course, DAFNE or equivalent in June.  Thought I'd take advantage of the day off anyway and went for a short ride around the Staffordshire Moorlands this afternoon.  This meant there were a few hills involved.  Lovely sunny Spring day with lambs in the fields and the verges full of daffodils.

Strava has it as 28.5 miles at an average speed of 13.3 mph and elevation gain of just under 2400 feet.  I did however get a new top speed of 49.0 mph  (obviously on a very steep downhill bit ).

Levels were as follows: at start 7.2 mmol/l, at 8 miles 7.2 mmol/l (no sign of a liver dump this time ), at 19 miles 3.1 mmol/l (had malt loaf and a gel), at 25 miles 7.6 mmol/l and back home 10.8 mmol/l (must have over corrected or a delayed liver dump - who knows?).

A murky Tittesworth Reservoir in the distance taken from up in the gods at Morridge.  I'd be at the reservoir and going up the other side in about 15 minutes and it was bright and sunny down there.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed out into Derbyshire today passing through villages before reaching Bakewell, Baslow and on to Chatsworth.  Conditions were similar to last week - bright and sunny but with a strong cold wind.  This was another hilly one - a bit of a leg burner.  With the cold wind I wore the bibtights for this one and I'm glad I did.  Quite hard work but a good ride though.

On arrival at the Chatsworth Estate I can only assume there has been some kind of dreadful mix-up over diary dates as, despite my insistence,  the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire were not expecting me.  I therefore missed out on afternoon tea in their company and had to mix with the riff raff at the cafe at Monyash.  You can rest assured my personal secretary will be receiving some strong words. 

Strava stats are 57.8 miles completed at a low average speed of 12.7 mph and a biggish elevation gain of just under 5000 feet.

Been having a few issues with bg levels recently but on the whole they seemed to be behaving themselves today.  Did lots of testing on this ride. At start 7.2 mmol/l, at 8 miles 7.8 mmol/, at 18 miles 8.7 mmol/l, at 28 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 37 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 43 miles 6.2 mmol/l, 48 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 53 miles 3.7 mmol/l and on return 6.9 mmol/l.  Had malt loaf, banana and 4 energy gels.

Sheepwash Bridge at Ashford in the Water.  Apparently named as local shepherds drove sheep through the water and they crossed the bridge.  Not sure if that's true or not. I first walked across it in 1977 as part of a school field trip to the nearby Thornbridge Hall when that was owned by Sheffield Council Education Dept as a school activities centre.  They sold the Hall off in 1980's.


On The Chatsworth Estate in the distance Chatsworth House with fountain towards the right - scene of my faux pas with Duke and Duchess (see text). 


Garmin stats


----------



## HOBIE

Once again good pictures. It was cold here too but sun was out


----------



## Northerner

'Well jell', I think is the modern phrase!  Love that area, spent many an hour walking or running around there  Excellent BG control throughout, well done


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> 'Well jell', I think is the modern phrase!  Love that area, spent many an hour walking or running around there  Excellent BG control throughout, well done



Yes, it is very nice around there.  I hope you spotted the deliberate error in the following paragraph.



Matt Cycle said:


> On arrival at the Chatsworth Estate I can only assume there has been some kind of dreadful mix-up over diary dates as, despite my insistence, the Duke and Duchess of Devonshire were not expecting me. I therefore missed out on afternoon tea in their company and had to mix with the riff raff at the cafe at Monyash. You can rest assured my personal secretary will be receiving some strong words.



Yes, that's right of course it was the cafe at Bakewell, not Monyash. 

Took the day off today for the CGM sensor removal at the clinic and chatting again with a different DSN about my control and pumps.  She said she will download the data from the sensor and be in touch.  Spent the afternoon mowing the lawns and cleaning and lubing my bike.  I spend more time cleaning and maintaining it than I do my car.


----------



## HOBIE

Hope you got the Bike nice & shinny


----------



## Adrasteia

Some cracking mileage going in the legs there! My 25-miler to work feels a lot!

Loved the video by the way, ended up watching half a dozen more of theirs. Some pretty wry observations of some cycling stereotypes


----------



## Matt Cycle

Adrasteia said:


> Some cracking mileage going in the legs there! My 25-miler to work feels a lot!
> 
> Loved the video by the way, ended up watching half a dozen more of theirs. Some pretty wry observations of some cycling stereotypes



25 miles is no small distance.  As long as you do as the great Eddy Merckx said *“Ride as much or as little, as long or as short as you feel. But ride”. *

The GCN videos are great  - the GCN Show itself comes out every Tuesday on Youtube which is a magazine type format of the weeks cycling news.  There are loads of others they do - top tens, nutrition, maintenance, tips, behind the scenes at pro teams, pro bikes, funny ones etc etc.  Well worth a look.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Seem to have caught the remnants of the colds that people at work and my family have had over the last couple of weeks so was reluctantly thinking of missing out on a ride this week especially as I spent yesterday digging the garden.  I invoked rule 5 of the 'cycling rules' which is MTFU or HTFU (if you don't know you'll have to look it up ).  The forecast looked okay (dry) if a bit cold.  So I thought I'd go out for a steady ride.  Went on one of my usual routes to Jodrell Bank but back via Congleton.  Just before I got to Jodrell Bank the drizzle started and never stopped until I got home - so much for it being dry (thank you weather forecasters).   The bike will now need a clean.  Saw the well known comedian and cycling enthusiast John Bishop at the Jodrell Bank cafe - he said hello.   I was trying to work out which was his bike in the bike shed - being leafy Cheshire there were plenty of high end bikes in there (there usually is) so it could have been any of them. 

Strava stats are given as 42.4 miles at an average speed of 13.9 mph and elevation gain of 2000 feet.  This takes me over 800 miles for the year so far.

Bg levels have been a bit wayward again as I along with the DSN's guidance have been adjusting the basal.  It's still not right and having a cold certainly won't help things.  Levels as follows: at start 11.7 mmol/l, at 15 miles 8.6 mmol/l, at 22 miles 12.9 mmol/l (must have overdone the gel), at 30 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 35 miles 7.8 mmol/l and back home 6.4 mmol/l.  Just the gels today and a latte at the cafe.

Only pic is the garmin stats one - (because of the drizzle, feeling rough and trying to get back )


----------



## HOBIE

Well done !  800m. Very good


----------



## Matt Cycle

Still feeling a little under the weather (I know, I know, excuses, excuses ) and with the prospect of wet weather heading from the West this afternoon (which is now coming down as I write) I decided to just go for a short ride around some of the hillier bits of the Staffordshire Moorlands this morning.  It was a bit on the cool side and breezy with drizzly bits passing over occasionally.  However, it was good to get out and keep the legs turning.

Strava has it as 26.0 miles at an average speed of 13.4 mph and elevation gain of just under 2000 feet.

Levels as follows: at start 6.2 mmol/l (a bit low as I aim as per Team Novo Nordisk instructions  when riding for 7-10 mmol/l so had a few biscuits), at 9 miles 9.1 mmol/l, at 16 miles 7.7 mmol/l and back home 8.7 mmol/l.  Short ride so only had a gel on the way round.

If the forecasters are right things are looking up for next weekend with temperatures up to 17 degrees and into the following week 18 and 19 degrees. If that happens - positively balmy. 

Talking 'bout my generation.  Wind turbines earning their keep today at Morridge.


Also at Morridge but looking the other way towards Buxton.


----------



## Northerner

Have you been following t'Tour?  Shame about the tv coverage yesterday (or lack of it! )


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Have you been following t'Tour?  Shame about the tv coverage yesterday (or lack of it! )



Yes, I've been following it.  They've had some tough conditions to contend with.  It was shame about the coverage yesterday particularly for the womens single stage race that would have gained a lot of publicity with the TV coverage - how often do we get to see womens cycling on TV?  I can only think of the olympics.  I think Gary Verity was pretty upset about the whole thing.  The 'blame' seems to lie with ASO (the French organisers) as the aeroplane which beams back the footage from the helicopter and motorbikes was not operational.  You would have thought in this digital day and age there would be some sort of back up if something like this happened. 
Shame that Lizzie Armitstead couldn't win it on her home turf but the finish didn't really favour her if it came down to a bunch sprint.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed out into Cheshire today to Knutsford and Whitegate for my longest ride to date and first 100 miler.  This was a tester for hopefully a longer ride later in the Summer.  Weather was pretty good ranging from warm and sunny, hazy sunshine, cloudy and then a shower just as I arrived home.

Plenty of testing but the meter played up a bit and I must have wasted at least 8 strips with error codes.   I know the distance was further than usual but it seemed to be one of those days where I just had to keep shovelling stuff in.  At start 4.6 mmol/l (so had malt loaf and a few biscuits), at 11 miles 4.5 mmol/l, at 21 miles 3.6 mmol/l, at 35 miles 6.8 mmol/l, at 42 miles 3.8 mmol/l, at 60 miles 9.8 mmol/l, at 70 miles 7.5 mmol/l, at 76 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 84 miles 4.7 mmol/l, at 93 miles 6.9 mmol/l and back home 7.3 mmol/l.  Had malt loaf, banana, 6 gels and cake from cafe.  Interesting hours ahead blood glucose wise after that distance.

Strava has given it as 100.9 miles at an average speed of 14.7 mph and elevation gain of 3000 feet.

Sunshine and blossom at Lower Withington


Garmin stats (with the showers arriving back at home - it wasn't cold so it was quite refreshing really )


----------



## HOBIE

Made me smile about the "wind turbines earning there keep" .  Windy day ? I used to really enjoy windy days when out on my windy-board but Not on a bike.     Must be getting old


----------



## Northerner

Fabulous Matt, well done on your first 100-miler!  I'd say that's pretty excellent control there - so frustrating when you are testing during exercise and bl**dy strips won't behave!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks Alan.  I'm getting more annoyed with the Optium as the blood drop required is 'huge' compared to most meters - I may speak to my DN and try and get another one.  This was one day where the Libre would have been perfect.  Sadly I haven't got any sensors at the moment. 

I'd originally planned on going to Delamere which would have taken me well over the 100 mile mark but starting to feel it a bit by then decided to turn back near Tarporley.  As I headed back towards Leek I was up to around 94 miles and thought it was too close to the 100 to miss out.  So I ended up doing a couple of circuits around Rudyard to bring the 100 up.  I actually got a bit emotional (I know, I know it was probably just the drizzle ) as the 100 ticked by on the Garmin.  Most official cycling stats are measured using the metric system so it's probably only in this country that 100 miles seems like a big deal.  At the end of the day I'm just a 48 year old Type 1 diabetic, on a relatively inexpensive bike who rides around a bit.  If I can do it anyone can do it or at least something similar.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A fairly pleasant day weather wise but with a coolish breeze and I gave the legs a workout this morning by heading back over to Tatton Park in Cheshire. It really warmed up on the way back so I was glad I chose the bibshorts rather than the bibtights.

Bg's seem to be behaving themselves at the moment (well, as much as they ever do ).  Levels were as follows: at start 6.7 mmol/l, at 11 miles 7.4 mmol/l, at 25 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 31 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 40 miles 8.9 mmol/l, at 49 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 57 miles 6.3 mmol/l and back home 7.3 mmol/l.  Had malt loaf (the Aldi one doesn't seem as sticky for those bothered about fillings ) and four gels.

Strava stats are given as 63.4 miles (another metric century - 102km) at an average speed of 15.3 mph and elevation gain of 2200 feet.  This now takes my year to date mileage over 1000 miles in 21 rides.

Now got some digging to do in the garden. 

Tatton Park mansion on the other side of the lake


Sailing on the lake on the other side of the road at Tatton park


Deer at Tatton Park


Garmin stats photo - exactly the same as Strava for once


----------



## HOBIE

Out this morning, did about 5mile & sun was out, my son was not playing football today . Good pickies Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

Fairly pleasant weather wise - relatively warm and dry (but with rain forecast for this afternoon), so I headed out this morning into the Derbyshire hills for a shorter but hillier  ride than of late.  I went via Warslow, Hartington to Monyash and then onto Chelmorton and Buxton and Flash before heading back.

Strange one regarding levels: before start 3.8 mmol/l  (didn't have time to hang around so had various biscuits and malt loaf and set off), at 8 miles 9.2 mmol/l, at 20 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 30 miles 7.5 mmol/l, at 36 miles 13.8 mmol/l  (it's either overdoing the gels, liver dump after a few steep hills, who knows? ), back home 13.1 mmol/l.  Had a correction when I got back.

Strava stats are 43.8 miles at an average speed of 13.9 mph and elevation gain of just under 3500 feet.

Sheep and lambs in fields near Hartington (and my finger on phone camera screen )


Oh dear, that's where I'm heading next - you can just about make out the A53 (about 1.5 cm down from the highest point on the hill heading towards the top left. 


Garmin stats - exactly the same as Strava


----------



## HOBIE

Good picks again Matt. Well done doing your 100 miler.


----------



## Superheavy

Some lovely areas of the country that you're able to cycle through there Matt, that hundred mile ride seems like a heck of an achievement!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Superheavy said:


> Some lovely areas of the country that you're able to cycle through there Matt, that hundred mile ride seems like a heck of an achievement!



I'm not far from some nice countryside but I think that's true for most places in the UK.  Even if you live in a city it never takes that long really to get out and enjoy the countryside.  Although now there are some great urban trails and tracks as well.

The 100 mile ride wasn't really planned as such but just sort of happened.  I am however planning a longer ride to Chester/North Wales - hopefully for later this Summer. Watch this space.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Diabetes O diabetes please tell me what is going on.  Yes, perfect weather, just a little breeze but I can't complain about that but the diabetes just wasn't playing along.  After spending most of yesterday cutting our hedges and exercising my arms in the process  I headed out to Delamere in leafy Cheshire this morning for a longish ride to give the legs a workout.

Strava stats are 87.1 miles completed at an average speed of 14.9 mph and elevation gain of just over 2500 feet.

Mmmm the levels - had to leave not long after breakfast and they were at 11.8 mmol/l (wouldn't normally do it but gave a correction of 2 units), at 11 miles 13.2 mmol/l , at 25 miles 8.8 mmol/l, at 40 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 47 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 53 miles 9.8 mmol/l, at 60 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 67 miles 3.6 mmol//l, at 72 miles 6.1 mmol/l, at 77 miles 5.4 mmol/l and back home 6.9 mmol/l.  Didn't have anything to eat until 47 miles when I had the malt loaf but normally levels would have been dropping - it's like there was a (long) delayed reaction.  After the 3.6 at 67 miles had 3 gels.  I suppose they don't look too bad but something about it didn't seem right.

I've got my DAFNE style carb counting course starting next week so I may ask the DSN's about it.

I'm not religious but they have produced some nice buildings.  Celtic cross at St Luke's, Goostrey


Sunlight on Rudyard Lake


Garmin stats - Strava lost 0.1 mph and 0.1 mile


----------



## Northerner

Terrific ride Matt! Wow - 87 miles!  I wonder if it's partly due to the fact that you are becoming more accustomed to rides of up to 50 miles, and it's only after that that you start needing more fuel to keep your levels up? I get a similar reaction when I run beyond (a paltry!) 8 miles  - no fuel up to then, but certainly after. 

Lovely pictures


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Terrific ride Matt! Wow - 87 miles!  I wonder if it's partly due to the fact that you are becoming more accustomed to rides of up to 50 miles, and it's only after that that you start needing more fuel to keep your levels up? I get a similar reaction when I run beyond (a paltry!) 8 miles  - no fuel up to then, but certainly after.
> 
> Lovely pictures



I'm not sure Alan, it could be as I have upped the mileage recently.   I was thinking it may be the basal  - I've had a few off track results recently.  I think I'll investigate that first and maybe do some tweaking.


----------



## Northerner

My niece has been on a cycling holiday in the Lakes over the past few days - yesterday 'Some tough climbs today ! Wrynose, Hardknott, Birker Fell and some other steep buggers. Got up them all ' Blimey! Respect to her and her friends, those are HARD climbs!  Here are her stats:

http://www.strava.com/activities/593317511


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> My niece has been on a cycling holiday in the Lakes over the past few days - yesterday 'Some tough climbs today ! Wrynose, Hardknott, Birker Fell and some other steep buggers. Got up them all ' Blimey! Respect to her and her friends, those are HARD climbs!  Here are her stats:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/593317511



Well done to her for that - some very, very tough climbs.   (I noticed on her Strava she didn't call them steep buggers but steep b*****ds.) 

She is already over 3000 miles for the year and averages 7 rides a week.  Makes my 1155 miles and average 1 ride a week look fairly paltry.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done to her for that - some very, very tough climbs.   (I noticed on her Strava she didn't call them steep buggers but steep b*****ds.)
> 
> She is already over 3000 miles for the year and averages 7 rides a week.  Makes my 1155 miles and average 1 ride a week look fairly paltry.


Thought you would appreciate the achievements  She's really got the bug for it, and the club she rides with seem to be a good social group for her as well, she's been on quite a few holidays with them, including abroad. I'm just amazed really - she never showed any inclination for anything like this for the first 27 years of her life!  I think she usually rides to work and back, about 20 miles


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Thought you would appreciate the achievements  She's really got the bug for it, and the club she rides with seem to be a good social group for her as well, she's been on quite a few holidays with them, including abroad. I'm just amazed really - she never showed any inclination for anything like this for the first 27 years of her life!  I think she usually rides to work and back, about 20 miles



It is quite addictive and Strava contributes to that as you try and beat your own pb's, friends times etc but also set yourself monthly and yearly challenges for distance and climbs. I know of one person on a cycling forum who'd been out one day but then realised he was short in distance and went out at ten to midnight to get that month's distance challenge in. 

I was always keen on cycling as a child and in my teens - even after I got diabetes.  It was then intermittent in my twenties but I started again in my thirties and now even more so in my forties.  I think I'm what is now called a MAMIL.   I understand there is a good social aspect to riding and groups are part of this - it's easier and quicker in group riding as well, however as I'm an anti social so and so I just go out on my own at my own speed and time.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> It is quite addictive and Strava contributes to that as you try and beat your own pb's, friends times etc but also set yourself monthly and yearly challenges for distance and climbs. I know of one person on a cycling forum who'd been out one day but then realised he was short in distance and went out at ten to midnight to get that month's distance challenge in.
> 
> I was always keen on cycling as a child and in my teens - even after I got diabetes.  It was then intermittent in my twenties but I started again in my thirties and now even more so in my forties.  I think I'm what is now called a MAMIL.   I understand there is a good social aspect to riding and groups are part of this - it's easier and quicker in group riding as well, however as I'm an anti social so and so I just go out on my own at my own speed and time.


Same for me with running - my main pleasure, especially when living in Sheffield, was getting away from everyone!   I tried Strava for running once ages ago, but it had a bug that doubled up my time for a distance, making my result look ridiculously slow, so I gave up on it. Haven't been able to run now for nearly 3 months with this flipping injury - and that was probably made worse because I was determined to complete the full 5 miles I'd set out to do, despite being in pain from 4.5 miles


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Same for me with running - my main pleasure, especially when living in Sheffield, was getting away from everyone!   I tried Strava for running once ages ago, but it had a bug that doubled up my time for a distance, making my result look ridiculously slow, so I gave up on it. Haven't been able to run now for nearly 3 months with this flipping injury - and that was probably made worse because I was determined to complete the full 5 miles I'd set out to do, despite being in pain from 4.5 miles



My OH has a bike and we have been out a couple of times for rides together but she prefers her running.  If I could find a T1 diabetic who wanted to rides similar distances and had similar speeds at the days and times I wanted and who lived nearby then yes I would ride together. I don't think I'm being too inflexible. 

I would imagine Strava have ironed out any bugs in their software as they are always adding new bits to it.  There are quite a few diabetic groups on there - I'm in a couple, Team BG (cycling, running and swimming) and T1 diabetic (cycling).  Some of the TNN riders are in them and it's no surprise they top the leader boards in those groups each week. 

It's a shame about your injury - hope it gets better soon and you can enjoy your running again in the better weather.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed over to Sheffield today to see my Mum and sister and family - so a hilly one again.   The scorching weather was not very apparent this morning as it was a bit cloudy with a breeze but it certainly warmed up for the return journey although by the time I set off back I'd missed the hottest time of the day thankfully.  I took my mudguards off yesterday so that probably means it will rain next week.  Passed through Staffordshire and Derbyshire villages including Hartington, Monyash, Bakewell and Baslow before the long climb up to Owler Bar and into Sheffield.  Nice day to be out although my left knee had a few twinges so I'm hoping it is alright.

Strava stats are as follows : 76.2 miles completed at an average speed of 13 mph and elevation gain of 5900 feet.

I had the first instalment of my DAFNE style course on Friday and it was very interesting.  As Trophywench said there is always plenty to learn on these courses.  Tweaking ratios and properly carb counting (rather than my previous guesstimating) is already paying dividends.  Levels on this ride were as follows: at start 6.7 mmol/l, at 10 miles 9.7 mmol/l, at 20 miles 5.5 mmol/l, at 28 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 40 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 48 miles 6.1 mmol/l, at 55 miles 6.0 mmol/l, at 64 miles 4.9 mmol/l, at 70 miles 6.4 mmol/l and back home 5.2 mmol/l.  They look great but I would normally prefer to run them slightly higher but I suppose didn't suffer any problems.  Had a fair bit to eat - 6 gels, 2 slices malt loaf, banana, kelloggs winder from my sister (some sort of concentrated fruit string thing), 2 cheese and onion rolls at my Mums - all with no NovoRapid.

Sunny Sheff - back 'home'


Church at Hartington on the way back


Stay on the road.  Keep clear of the moors. 


Here's the Garmin stats


----------



## Northerner

Homesick!  (even though I'm not actually from Sheffield, I lived there slightly longer than I did in my home town! )

Great numbers Matt, looks like you managed your food intake well!


----------



## Matt Cycle

What a change a week makes as it was a bit of a washout weekend and my prediction of last week (took my mudguards off therefore it will rain) came true.  I therefore put the mudguards back on - not quite up to Formula 1 mechanic speeds but not too bad and as it appeared to be drying out a bit I headed out for a shorter ride than of late this afternoon to Jodrell Bank and back via Congleton.   There were one or two light showers - rain jacket on, rain jacket off - but overall it was fine and felt quite warm.  The heavy rain had left debris over the roads and lakes of water on some of the country lanes.  The bike definitely needs a clean. 

Strava has it as 42.4 miles completed at an average speed of 14.4 mph and elevation gain of just over 2000 feet.

Levels at start 8.8 mmol/l, at 11 miles 12.1 mmol/l (liver dump as I did hammer it a bit on the way out - paid for it on the way back ), at 20 miles 10.3 mmol/l, at 25 miles 11.6 mmol/l, at 33 miles 9.9 miles and back home 6.1 mmol/l. Didn't have anything to eat on this one.

A better class of bird in Cheshire  - white and blue peacocks at Timbersbrook


Dark clouds gathering - from the top of Biddulph Moor


One of my ugly mug looking a bit flushed after the long climb - at the top of Biddulph Moor


Here's the Garmin - Strava has lost a whole 0.2 mph


----------



## HOBIE

Good picks like normal Matt. It was wet this morning at ours & went for short walk instead. Them there numbers are pretty dam good


----------



## Matt Cycle

An earlyish start this morning (7.30) and it was overcast but felt reasonably mild but the main thing was it was dry and the sun did make an appearance on occasions.  Mindful that I couldn't be too long I thought I had just enough time and so headed out to Knutsford in Cheshire.

Strava has it as 59.6 miles at an average speed of 14.7 mph and elevation gain of 2000 feet.

Woke up this morning at 5.45 with a 2.8 hypo and was wary of what the levels were going to be like.  Before I set off 5.8 mmol/l (still feeling a bit lightheaded I had 20g CHO in biscuits before setting off), at 11 miles 11.7 mmol/l, at 21 miles 10.9 mmol/l, at 32 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 40 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 49 miles 4.9 mmol/l, at 54 miles 6.2 mmol/l and back home 9.6 mmol/l (overdid the gels ).  Not bad but not brilliant either.  Didn't have much to eat due to the higher early levels but had two pieces malt loaf and two gels.  Obviously didn't need the last gel. 

Menacing looking clouds at Gawsworth but it stayed dry until late afternoon (chucking it down now at 6.30pm)


Here's the Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

You will be getting one of them helmet camera's next. Good pickies


----------



## Northerner

Well done Matt  My niece apparently got 'p**sed through' yesterday, but managed an astonishing 135 miles


----------



## HOBIE

Tell your niece well done from the members ! Northy


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Well done Matt  My niece apparently got 'p**sed through' yesterday, but managed an astonishing 135 miles



That's pretty good going - well done to her.  Unlucky with the weather though although it was quite variable around the country. On Strava she has set her target for the year at 4250 miles and is well in advance of that - averaging 168 miles a week for the last 4 weeks.  (Mine's only averaging 66 miles a week for the last 4 weeks but I usually only get out once a week ).  If you speak to her I've requested to follow her on Strava just in case she thinks I'm some random internet nutter .  Anyone can follow me on there, requests not required - nutters or not.   Seriously though, I have the privacy settings 1km around my address but unfortunately for females in today's society they will need to take extra care such as the request to follow option.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> That's pretty good going - well done to her.  Unlucky with the weather though although it was quite variable around the country. On Strava she has set her target for the year at 4250 miles and is well in advance of that - averaging 168 miles a week for the last 4 weeks.  (Mine's only averaging 66 miles a week for the last 4 weeks but I usually only get out once a week ).  If you speak to her I've requested to follow her on Strava just in case she thinks I'm some random internet nutter .  Anyone can follow me on there, requests not required - nutters or not.   Seriously though, I have the privacy settings 1km around my address but unfortunately for females in today's society they will need to take extra care such as the request to follow option.


OK Matt, I've told her you're not a weirdo!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> OK Matt, I've told her you're not a weirdo!



Ha yes, hopefully most people would agree with you.


----------



## Matt Cycle

On leave from work for a couple of days.  Weather was nice, warm and dry with hazy sunshine, Libre sensor on - what else is there?  Oh alright, there's always stuff to do but I went for a ride anyway.   Headed out to Cheshire again and Tatton Park then explored the lanes and villages in that part of Cheshire - fantastic area for cycling.

Strava stats are 70.6 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2 mph and elevation gain of 2300 feet.  (That has taken me over 1400 miles for the year now).

Levels from the Libre started at 8.0 mmol/l then after around 12 miles show a spike to around 14 mmol/l it then drops back down and hovers around 4-6 mmol/l then dropped to 3.4 mmol/l before rising again to 12 mmol/l it then drops again to around 5 mmol/l for a quite a while which is where it stayed until I got back.  I had a banana, malt loaf and 5 gels.  I think I need to rethink my fuel strategy and may try a lucozade sport style drink (not as carb heavy as ordinary lucozade) as the recommendation is little and often and I could be taking sips on the go over a period of time rather than having the hit in one go from a gel. The malt loaf and banana should be fine.  Managed to do several Libre scans whilst on the move as well. 

Stags rutting at Tatton Park - the car stopped to have a good look.  They're obviously used to the public as they casually sauntered across the road right in front of me


Telescope at Jodrell Bank with field of barley (?) in the foreground.  The fertile land in that area is already displaying its carbtastic wares - potatoes, wheat, maize etc.


Not far to go now - fields near Rudyard


Garmin stats


----------



## Northerner

I haven't used gels much, but did find them to be a bit of an overload, so prefer jelly babies  Can't be bothered to carry a drink on a run (my runs haven't been long enough to need one for a while now). You would have got a bit wet if you'd cycled round here!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> I haven't used gels much, but did find them to be a bit of an overload, so prefer jelly babies  Can't be bothered to carry a drink on a run (my runs haven't been long enough to need one for a while now). You would have got a bit wet if you'd cycled round here!



Yes, gels are okay if you're in or heading towards hypo territory but can be bit much in one go.  I'm not sure the best way of carrying jelly type sweets I can envisage it would just end up a sticky mess.  Thinking about it I could take a tube of glucotabs - a small tube and self contained.  They're on offer at Morrisons at the moment 2 for £1.50 - the website states orange but they've got raspberry at ours.  Drinks are easy on a bike - it just goes in the bottle holder.   I've seen a few runners carrying those shaped bottles with the hand grip.  

It looks as if we got the better weather for once.  Not wall to wall sunshine but warm, dry and pleasant.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Torrential rain here overnight and showery this morning but started to dry out with the forecast saying it would be dry until 5pm I headed out for a shorter ride around the Staffordshire Moorlands and over the border into Derbyshire.  It was fairly mild if a bit overcast with occasional sunny breaks.  Plenty of hills - a real leg burner. Headed towards Monyash and back through Crowdecote, Hollinsclough and Flash.  Climbs included Crowdecote, between Hollinsclough and Flash and my erm personal 'favourite' Hollinsclough Rake.  The Strava segment has been named 'Hollinsclough - climb the wall'.  It's got an average gradient of 20% and is the sort of hill when you get there think 'erm okay'; on the way up 'WTF was I thinking' and at the top 'yessss'. 

Strava has the ride as 45.1 miles completed at an average speed of 12.9 mph and elevation gain of 4000 feet.  After my ride on Thursday that makes it 115 miles for the week.

Levels were a little bit wayward. Still using the Libre sensor so some useful data from it. Before the start (with a fingerprick test) was 11.1 mmol/l, after 8 miles or so the Libre gave a reading of 16.0 mmol/l  not sure if this was right so carried on and after 17 miles was 8.9 mmol/l with a down arrow, carried on and after 23 miles was 3.6 mmol/l, had a gel and malt loaf and carried on and it went up to 5.3 mmol/l and then 9.8 mmol/l, it started dropping back down 7.9, 6.3, 4.2 so had another gel and it rose back up to 6.5 mmol/l on return.

Dark skies at the top of Hollinsclough Rake.


About 2 miles from Flash


The same but looking back down the road


On top of the world at Morridge


Garmin stats - same as Strava for once 


Alan (@Northerner ) I don't know if she has mentioned it to you but your niece completed another mammoth ride last night through the night.  140 miles to Morecambe.  I'm not sure what sort of weather they had for it but it was torrential here through the night. The seaside pics at daybreak in Morecambe show the sun breaking through though.  Very impressive ride.


----------



## Northerner

Yes, she posted about it on FB, Matt  I think it's fair to say she is hooked/mad/very fit!  Reminds me of me when I was her age with running  In contrast to both your achievements mine was a tiny one today - went out for my first run since damaging my ankle over 3 months ago. My stats are: 

Distance - 0.54m
Time - 5' 08"
Elevation - 7

Blood sugars were fine throughout, no extra carbs needed 

I just ran round the block! Going to take things very tentatively and hope to get somewhere into double figures before the summer is over!  

Love seeing the countryside in your photos, nothing like that down here.


----------



## bilbie

The guy who first started gels has done a 180 on it Prof. Tom Noakes




*In this weeks episode:-*

Why Tim famously changed his views on carb’ loading for running [005:01]
Is running effective for weight loss? [013:09]
What Tim eats before & after exercise [016:28]
His thoughts on CrossFit & if low carb’ applies? [021:45]
Tim’s thoughts on endurance exercise/running reducing life expectancy [027:38]
Swimming one mile at the north Pole in 1.8 degrees water temp’ [039:45]
and much more…


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt. Do you write all your numbers down or is it remembering ?  With a pump you just log it in & it gives you feed back later. I know everyone has there way of dealing with numbers etc but an impressed if you don't wright them down


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Yes, she posted about it on FB, Matt  I think it's fair to say she is hooked/mad/very fit!  Reminds me of me when I was her age with running  In contrast to both your achievements mine was a tiny one today - went out for my first run since damaging my ankle over 3 months ago. My stats are:
> 
> Distance - 0.54m
> Time - 5' 08"
> Elevation - 7
> 
> Blood sugars were fine throughout, no extra carbs needed
> 
> I just ran round the block! Going to take things very tentatively and hope to get somewhere into double figures before the summer is over!
> 
> Love seeing the countryside in your photos, nothing like that down here.



Excellent, if might be just around the block but at least you're back out there. 

Some of those roads I have to myself and never see any cars.  It can be a bit of a shock when a car/tractor etc appears.  The photos today are probably similar to what you remember of the countryside when you were in Sheffield - dry stone walls, moorland, sheep and er hills  etc.  The Cheshire countryside is generally much flatter (easier for cycling ) with verdant pastures and crops.  I can be in both in about 20 minutes (depending how fast I pedal ).


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Well done Matt. Do you write all your numbers down or is it remembering ?  With a pump you just log it in & it gives you feed back later. I know everyone has there way of dealing with numbers etc but an impressed if you don't wright them down



Thanks Hobie.  The meter stores the numbers along with the time (I'm using the Libre at the moment - very useful).  Once back I can tally up where the reading was taken from the data downloaded from the Garmin onto Strava.  I would never normally take any fast acting insulin whilst out on a ride (unless something drastic happened and levels were going skyward or I was going to have a meal which hasn't happened yet - I would struggle to ride on a full stomach).  Of course using pens I have already had my basal Levemir injection before setting off.  It's just a case of keeping an eye on levels by checking with the Libre or meter and topping up as necessary depending on how much effort I'm putting in.   Did you manage to get out this morning?


----------



## HOBIE

I like my Libre to Matt !  Just the way I read the post I thought we were dealing with some sort of "clever bloke" . Tks for post      Ps I am sure you are !


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Just the way I read the post I thought we were dealing with some sort of "clever bloke"



Ha, I've been rumbled.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out into Cheshire today and to the Station Cafe at Whitegate - very nice.  Perfectly pleasant weather, dry with hazy sunshine although a touch breezy but the sun really came out in force on the return leg.  I took my usual route through Gawsworth, Byley, around Middlewich and onto Whitegate.

Strava has given it as 74.8 miles completed at an average speed of 14.8 mph and elevation gain of 2300 feet.

Levels - well, what can I say.  Had a bit of a torrid time with them for a couple of days - all over the place.  Still got the Libre sensor on and last night they kept rising - the NovoRapid seemingly not doing it's job properly, kept correcting before it eventually started dropping.  This morning seemed okay - Levemir obviously working fine.  Had my usual brekkie and dose and then before setting off up it went again - 10, 12, 15.  Checked on the meter and on the Contour USB (I've got a few strips) and it said the same.  Normally at those levels I don't feel good but I felt fine.  I didn't want to set off at that level so gave a correction dose.  Waited over an hour with little effect and corrected again with a larger dose (including a couple of units in my leg) and then set off, wary that it could suddenly plummet.  However after 12 miles it had only gone down to 11.4 then within 20 minutes it had dropped to 3.7.  Had malt loaf and gel and it started rising into the 8's then into the 10's then dropped back into the 5's and about 10 miles from home was stuck in the 3's - had 2 gels.  On return back home it was 8.6 but within 20 minutes it had gone up to 12.6 before falling again.  The Libre graph looks like the Himalayas.  I haven't got a clue what is going on - there seems to be a delay in the NovoRapid or it is not working properly.  I may be coming down with something? but I don't seem to feel rough from the higher levels. In the meantime I'll try another pen and may speak to the DSN tomorrow.  Diabetes don't you just love it. 

Church with sun streaming through at Byley.


A bit of a theme, well it is Sunday although I am an atheist.  Another (interesting looking) church at Siddington.


Fields of gold (wheat?) near Goostrey - looked better than the photo shows 


Garmin stats


----------



## Matt Cycle

On leave from work for a couple of days so with the weather being nice I'd thought I'd pop out for a quick ride this morning as I have things to do this afternoon - it'd be rude not to.   Nice and sunny but quite breezy and I headed out into the hilly Staffordshire Moorlands.

Strava has it as 25.1 miles at an average speed of 13.3 mph and elevation gain of just under 2000 feet.

After the shenanigans with my bg's recently I mentioned yesterday (see post above) things were back to being fairly steady and predictable which suggests the pen could have been the problem.   I don't know it may just have been diabetes being diabetes.  Still on the Libre and started at 6.4 mmol/l it then climbed to 8.8 mmol/l before dropping to 5.8.  It then hovered around the 6's and 7's until I got back. I was sipping the High 5 4:1 energy protein powder drink I'd made and that seemed to work well.  Fingers crossed it continues.

Some photos:

Bridge near Waterfall (there is no Waterfall at Waterfall )


Green and sometimes pleasant land - Tittesworth reservoir in the distance


From Morridge looking towards The Roaches


----------



## Northerner

I wonder if it was something to do with injections sites Matt - perhaps you just happened to inject in a place that was a bit erratic with absorbing the insulin? 

Just taken delivery of 'Not Dead Yet' by Phil Sutherland - have you read it? If not, will let you know what I think of it!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> I wonder if it was something to do with injections sites Matt - perhaps you just happened to inject in a place that was a bit erratic with absorbing the insulin?
> 
> Just taken delivery of 'Not Dead Yet' by Phil Sutherland - have you read it? If not, will let you know what I think of it!



I do have lipohypertrophy on my abdomen and thighs even though I've always rotated my injection sites over the years.   The DSN on the recent DAFNE course had a look and suggested injecting lower on my thighs and higher on my abdomen.  Certainly with the problems over the last couple of days I injected in a wide range of areas with little effect.  Injecting in the thigh before yesterday's ride would normally guarantee a fairly quick drop and this didn't happen.  I would be quite surprised if it is the pens as this would be the first issue like this I'd experienced in 29 years but I suppose there's a first time for everything.  The fact all the pens are parallel imports and repackaged doesn't inspire too much confidence. 

I haven't read the book yet and would be interested in what you think.  Phil Southerland is great and a real inspiration - Team Type 1 (now Team Novo Nordisk) was all his idea.  The idea that a professional cycling team comprised totally of type 1 diabetics wouldn't have seemed possible a few years ago.  The fact they are hoping to get in the 2021 TdF is incredible.  I'm hoping to get to Stage 3 of the ToB in September starting in Congleton (and then ride over to Tatton Park for the finish).  You can usually wander around the tour buses before the start as the teams warm up - I'l try and catch a word with him and the team.  This all assumes they are competing of course.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> I do have lipohypertrophy on my abdomen and thighs even though I've always rotated my injection sites over the years.   The DSN on the recent DAFNE course had a look and suggested injecting lower on my thighs and higher on my abdomen.  Certainly with the problems over the last couple of days I injected in a wide range of areas with little effect.  Injecting in the thigh before yesterday's ride would normally guarantee a fairly quick drop and this didn't happen.  I would be quite surprised if it is the pens as this would be the first issue like this I'd experienced in 29 years but I suppose there's a first time for everything.  The fact all the pens are parallel imports and repackaged doesn't inspire too much confidence.
> 
> I haven't read the book yet and would be interested in what you think.  Phil Southerland is great and a real inspiration - Team Type 1 (now Team Novo Nordisk) was all his idea.  The idea that a professional cycling team comprised totally of type 1 diabetics wouldn't have seemed possible a few years ago.  The fact they are hoping to get in the 2021 TdF is incredible.  I'm hoping to get to Stage 3 of the ToB in September starting in Congleton (and then ride over to Tatton Park for the finish).  You can usually wander around the tour buses before the start as the teams warm up - I'l try and catch a word with him and the team.  This all assumes they are competing of course.


Thats why I got a pump. Miles better control & a lot less injecting . " All these pickies of churches " ?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed back out into the Staffordshire Moorlands this morning for a shorter, hilly ride although I added a bit on at the end heading into Cheshire to bump the mileage up a bit.  The weather was very warm with occasional sunshine but also the threat of rain.   There were a couple of brief showers that soon passed over. As well as the climb up to Morridge, I then had the climb up to The Roaches and then Gun Hill  but actually felt pretty good with those.  Then followed a quick ride down towards Macclesfield before returning.

Strava has given it as 44.8 miles at an average speed of 13.5 mph and elevation gain of just over 3200 feet.  (With the ride last Monday it does mean 70 miles for the week).

The Libre finished last week so it was back to the meter and strips.  At the start 5.4 mmol/l, (a bit on the low side so had 3 custard creams at 24 CHO, at 9 miles 10.2 mmol/l then tested at 23 miles and it was at 12.0 mmol/l although I had been sipping my prepared sports drink.  At 34 miles it was still 12.0 mmol/l and back home it was 8.2 mmol/l.  So not ideal and where the Libre comes into it's own when I've got a sensor on, but hey-ho. 

On the climb up to The Roaches.


View from The Roaches


What goes up must come down - that's where I'm heading next - Tittesworth reservoir and then the climb up Gun Hill 


Garmin stats (0.2 mph difference )


----------



## Northerner

Caught a glimpse of you coming down one of the hills Matt  

 

I managed a bit further on my run on Sunday, 3.35 miles @ 10:01/mile


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Caught a glimpse of you coming down one of the hills Matt
> 
> View attachment 1559
> 
> I managed a bit further on my run on Sunday, 3.35 miles @ 10:01/mile



Ha, that was brill.  Froomey descending on the Col de Peyresourde.  Must have been a bit erm, painful  resting on the top tube like that and he wasn't just freewheeling, he was pedalling like mad in that position.  Because of his height and build (tall and thin) he looked a little ungainly but got the result.   That's what I'd look like if I tried it and didn't fall off. 

Your niece is putting some serious miles in - on Sunday she did 160 miles!!  She set off at 6am and elapsed time was 14hrs 21 minutes - so nearly 8.20pm return with a moving time of just over 11 hours and elevation gain of 15200 feet!   Incredible!!  Makes my jaunts look like a ride in the park. 

Well done on the run and glad the foot is holding up.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Ha, that was brill.  Froomey descending on the Col de Peyresourde.  Must have been a bit erm, painful  resting on the top tube like that and he wasn't just freewheeling, he was pedalling like mad in that position.  Because of his height and build (tall and thin) he looked a little ungainly but got the result.   That's what I'd look like if I tried it and didn't fall off.
> 
> Your niece is putting some serious miles in - on Sunday she did 160 miles!!  She set off at 6am and elapsed time was 14hrs 21 minutes - so nearly 8.20pm return with a moving time of just over 11 hours and elevation gain of 15200 feet!   Incredible!!  Makes my jaunts look like a ride in the park.
> 
> Well done on the run and glad the foot is holding up.


Froome was doing 90kph down a very steep, very winding road 

Yes, niece is definitely a loony - just a few years ago she was a total couch potato, the transformation and her achievements are awesome!   Obviously, she gets it from me....


----------



## Matt Cycle

Cloudy this morning but it really brightened up - sunny and warm and so I took a ride this afternoon back out into the Cheshire money belt - Alderley Edge, Wilmslow and surroundings.  I felt a bit queasy about half way round - not sure if it was the warmer weather or me just feeling under the weather.  (May be too much information but I'll say it anyway.  ) Had some newish bibshorts on as well and that didn't help - will be relegated to shorter rides from now on due to erm padding issues not agreeing with the shape of my behind  - sudocrem to the rescue.   So although it's always good to get out in hindsight a shorter ride would have been better.

Strava has it 64.0 miles at an average speed of 14.8 mph and elevation gain of just under 2200 feet.

I've got another libre on at the moment so levels started at 10 mmol/l then rose over the first 15-20 miles to 12 mmol/l before dropping into the 4's at around 30 miles it then climbed back up into the 7's and 8's before dipping again then rising again and finishing on 10.6 mmol/l .  Had my energy/protein drink (powder mixed in water) on the way round and two slices of malt loaf.  So not a disaster but not brilliant.  Corrected now and it's at 5.6 mmol/l.

The weather is looking good for next week, particularly Tuesday (maybe too warm ). I'm at work so it can rain for all I care.  (Only joking). 

Canal near Macclesfield


Libre sensor (quite awkward taking a photo whilst trying to twist your arm  )


Almost worked - Jodrell Bank telescope just over my right shoulder (the strap from the helmet is blocking it  )


Top of the climb near Rudyard


Here's what the Garmin said


----------



## Copepod

Took part in Sky Ride in Leeds today. After a lap of extremely cautious and very slow riding to avoid kids going in random directions, I decided to return to the much easier to negotiate open-to- all-traffic streets of west Leeds and found a new route along Leeds Liverpool Canal and chatted with a few dog walkers - one may come to free orienteering sessions next weekend. Using my new folding bike, intended for bike rides involving trains and / or buses, to try it out. Needed to adjust angle of saddle when I got home. It's pretty lightweight, which is a good feature when carrying up steps.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Copepod said:


> Took part in Sky Ride in Leeds today. After a lap of extremely cautious and very slow riding to avoid kids going in random directions, I decided to return to the much easier to negotiate open-to- all-traffic streets of west Leeds and found a new route along Leeds Liverpool Canal and chatted with a few dog walkers - one may come to free orienteering sessions next weekend. Using my new folding bike, intended for bike rides involving trains and / or buses, to try it out. Needed to adjust angle of saddle when I got home. It's pretty lightweight, which is a good feature when carrying up steps.



Excellent.  Sky Ride big bike events are great for getting people involved in cycling in their town or city centre on traffic free roads.  The downside as you point out is the somewhat chaotic nature of them.  I haven't done one myself although I signed up to the do the Sheffield one 3 or 4 years ago - I thought I would tie it in with a visit to my Mum.  Unfortunately it was torrential rain on the day so I gave it a miss.  Sky do lots of other guided rides and social rides for all ages and abilities including Sky Breeze for women only.

http://www.goskyride.com/

Folding bikes are perfect for those things you say.  There are so many on the market now - although Bromptons are still considered the best.


----------



## Copepod

I think they're great, especially for beginner / inexperienced cyclists. Not so much for the motor traffic free roads, as for the stands by local authority and cycling organistions. The area where cyclists could sit in a HGV cab to (or not see!) what a truck driver sees was particularly good.
I actually bought a Carrera (Halford's own brand) folding bike, which cost £300. There was 15% off, following May Bank Holiday weekend, and because it was late reaching me, due to being incorrectly labelled in storeroom of shop from which I was due to Click & Collect, the manager knocked off another £50, without me even asking  I upgraded with a £6.99 gel padded city saddle from Lidl! It got a a good check with a combined train / bike commute, involving 3 cities / towns on Thursday. I'll be back to my normal commuting bike tomorrow, but will take folding bike for a week's house / pet / livestock minding / coastal surveys in Norfolk in August.


----------



## Northerner

Wish I could ride a bike!  Mind you, I wouldn't be doing the sort of ride my niece is doing - she did a 12 hour 200+ mile ride at the weekend!


----------



## Copepod

Northerner said:


> Wish I could ride a bike!  Mind you, I wouldn't be doing the sort of ride my niece is doing - she did a 12 hour 200+ mile ride at the weekend!


Never to late to learn, Northerner. Bike weeks often include bike try sessions in car parks, so you can try various types, including recumbants, tricycles etc. Worth asking your local council cycling or "active transport" officer or local cycling campaign or Cycling UK (new name for CTC Cyclists' Touring Club) or British Cycling for opportunities for adult learners.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Wish I could ride a bike!  Mind you, I wouldn't be doing the sort of ride my niece is doing - she did a 12 hour 200+ mile ride at the weekend!



Just seen that - 202 miles - wow!!  16 hours 40 minutes elapsed time and 12 hours 21 minutes moving time.   There's photos of them next to the beach at sunny Brid eating ice creams.  

I hope they used plenty of sunscreen - as usual I covered myself in factor 50 yesterday and ended up with a nice, very light brown tan - arms, legs and face.  However, I missed the area just around the Libre sensor (on photo above) as I didn't want to knock it and thought my sleeve would be covering it up anyway.  On the drops with arms stretched out the area is uncovered and I've now got a pinky, red sunburnt bit just around the sensor.  Lesson learned. 

You should definitely give it a go and learn to ride. There is no comparison with learning to drive a car - it's so much easier.  Mode of transport, keeping fit, simply exploring, short rides or long rides, social rides or on your own - it can be so many things and with no environmental impact.  You don't even have to go on the roads that much as there are urban trails, canal tow paths etc.  I like going out just for the enjoyment of riding although Strava has made me a bit more competitive.  You don't get the impact on your legs that you do with running either.  I live at the top of a hill and I admit it was a challenge on my old hybrid getting the shopping when it included 2.5 kg bags of potatoes, 4 pints of milk and other weighty items carrying them in a rucksack - you can get panniers as well though.  Agree with Copepod - Cycling UK have lots of tips and advice for adult learners or just google it.  A hybrid style bike is a great compromise - upright position and slightly wider tyres - suitable for on road riding or trails, canal paths etc.


----------



## HOBIE

Excellent pictures as always,


----------



## HOBIE

Copepod said:


> Never to late to learn, Northerner. Bike weeks often include bike try sessions in car parks, so you can try various types, including recumbants, tricycles etc. Worth asking your local council cycling or "active transport" officer or local cycling campaign or Cycling UK (new name for CTC Cyclists' Touring Club) or British Cycling for opportunities for adult learners.


Its a lot less knee thumping Northy. I know you would enjoy.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Stuff to do this morning so it was a quickish afternoon spin out to some of my regular haunts in Cheshire and back in time to watch Froomey on the Champs-Elysees picking up his third TdF title.  Well done to him.   Weather was a bit overcast but reasonably mild although 2 or 3 showers passed over.  The road dried almost as soon as the rain hit it.  After last weeks issues with bibshorts I invested a bit more than I normally would during the week (not extortionate really but then I'm a bit of a skinflint) with some new DHB ones from Wiggle and gave them a run out today.  Fantastic and definitely worth the extra cost.

Strava has given it as 56.5 miles at an average speed of 15.5 mph and elevation gain of just under 2000 feet.

Still got the Libre sensor on and bg's behaved themselves all morning in the 5's, 6's and 7's.  However as soon as I got ready to go out they started to rise.  When I left it was up to 8.2 mmol/l but within 8 miles this had risen to 11.8 mmol/l and at 12 miles it was up to 13.6 mmol/l.  This must be a combination of adrenaline in anticipation of the ride and start of the ride itself and the associated glucose dump.  Within another 7 miles it had dropped to 8.5 mmol/l and continued to hover around the 4's, 5's, 6's and 7's until I returned home.  I had malt loaf, 3 gels and my energy/protein powdered drink I had made up.  So apart from the initial rise in bg fairly pleased with those.

Amazing (no not the telescope you're probably sick of the sight of it but how quickly the maize in the field has grown )


Garmin stats


----------



## HOBIE

Good numbers again Matt. Well done "U" & Fromey". .  I would vote for both of you


----------



## Radders

Really enjoying your photos of the Cheshire countryside. I grew up in Macclesfield so I recognise a lot of those scenes!


----------



## Copepod

Feeling like I should have cycled today, in recognition of Chris Froome's triumph, but will do so tomorrow. Today was taken up with packing up tent, leaving rare breeds farm in one park to set up orienteering session in another park, then back to original park, where a Living History fair wa taking place. Volunteered to distribute hot drinks to, and take photos of,18th century French cavalry horses and humans, historic costume maker, spinner, weaver, corn dolly maker, Anglo Saxon threshing, milling and bread making, runer reader, coin and jewellery maker, historic wooden furniture makers, ex RAF regiment servicemen teaching WWII kit use and survival skills and a WWII Soviet army hospital.  So, lots of walking / running - and did parkrun, after walking about 700m from tent to start just outside farm gates yesterday morning.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Radders said:


> Really enjoying your photos of the Cheshire countryside. I grew up in Macclesfield so I recognise a lot of those scenes!



I live just over the border in Staffordshire but love riding in those parts of Cheshire.  It's great for cycling - quiet (ish) leafy lanes and best of all fairly flat.   I do however have to go uphill to get back home.   There couldn't be a much bigger contrast when I head in the opposite direction towards the Peak District - still fairly quiet but exposed moorland and hills.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Copepod said:


> Feeling like I should have cycled today, in recognition of Chris Froome's triumph, but will do so tomorrow. Today was taken up with packing up tent, leaving rare breeds farm in one park to set up orienteering session in another park, then back to original park, where a Living History fair wa taking place. Volunteered to distribute hot drinks to, and take photos of,18th century French cavalry horses and humans, historic costume maker, spinner, weaver, corn dolly maker, Anglo Saxon threshing, milling and bread making, runer reader, coin and jewellery maker, historic wooden furniture makers, ex RAF regiment servicemen teaching WWII kit use and survival skills and a WWII Soviet army hospital.  So, lots of walking / running - and did parkrun, after walking about 700m from tent to start just outside farm gates yesterday morning.



Wow, that's a lot going on - it sounds like you have been very busy.  The living history fairs are great.  What is a runer reader?


----------



## Copepod

Sorry, mistyped - should be rune reader. Someone who uses tokens with runes (letters) written on, to tell fortunes, make decisions etc.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> I live just over the border in Staffordshire but love riding in those parts of Cheshire.  It's great for cycling - quiet (ish) leafy lanes and best of all fairly flat.   I do however have to go uphill to get back home.   There couldn't be a much bigger contrast when I head in the opposite direction towards the Peak District - still fairly quiet but exposed moorland and hills.


It was quiet(ish)  Everyone knows now .


----------



## Matt Cycle

Just for completeness and for those that don't read everything up the board and to prove I haven't just been dossing around I did a couple of rides over the weekend but this time someone else came along.  Details in thread below:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...th-the-diabetes-fairy-back-on-the-road.60889/


----------



## Matt Cycle

After last weekends ride with the DF I'm 'famous' for a week on the Strava Type 1 Diabetic club  - Chris Williams is a pro who rides for TNN.   (In case you hadn't guessed my surname is not Cycle).


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> After last weekends ride with the DF I'm 'famous' for a week on the Strava Type 1 Diabetic club  - Chris Williams is a pro who rides for TNN.   (In case you hadn't guessed my surname is not Cycle).
> 
> View attachment 1640


Wow, impressive. I'm surprised the DF didn't take the credit and insist her photo appeared.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Wow, impressive. I'm surprised the DF didn't take the credit and insist her photo appeared.



She probably would have but luckily she was bundled off before she had chance to find out.


----------



## Northerner

Excellent Matt!  I impressed myself when I appeared in the top 30 Concept 2 rowing table (for my age and build!) Good to see you up there among the 'greats'!  Come on, admit it, you tried extra hard to impress the DF, didn't you?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Excellent Matt!  I impressed myself when I appeared in the top 30 Concept 2 rowing table (for my age and build!) Good to see you up there among the 'greats'!  Come on, admit it, you tried extra hard to impress the DF, didn't you?



It probably looks more impressive than it is really as there are only 97 riders in that group.  A lot of the TNN riders are in it though - Chris Williams, Brian Kamstra, Rik van Ijzendoorn etc and not suprisingly they normally top most of the leaderboards.  It's pot luck really if on a particular week they're not taking part in a race or training as hard you can in theory (not me usually) get on the leaderboards.  Yes, she's a hard fairy to please but it's true I did go that extra mile (or miles ) to impress the DF.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Matt Cycle said:


> I hope they used plenty of sunscreen - as usual I covered myself in factor 50 yesterday and ended up with a nice, very light brown tan - arms, legs and face.  However, I missed the area just around the Libre sensor (on photo above) as I didn't want to knock it and thought my sleeve would be covering it up anyway.  On the drops with arms stretched out the area is uncovered and I've now got a pinky, red sunburnt bit just around the sensor.  Lesson learned.


:
I've been browsing through this thread and thoroughly enjoying the beautiful photos.  Thank you.  I'm not a proper cyclist, but ride to work and for errands and pleasure.  When you mentioned sunscreen I thought you might be amused by my approach to those pesky rays.  It involves a fine cotton gents dress shirt which I've 'adopted' as my own and a Wallace & Gromit style cycling sunhat which I made by cannibalising a wedding hat.  Photo taken today after I'd been out and about on my bike for about 3 hours.  I realise that I look as though I've escaped from my responsible adult, but I'm past caring.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> :
> I've been browsing through this thread and thoroughly enjoying the beautiful photos.  Thank you.  I'm not a proper cyclist, but ride to work and for errands and pleasure.  When you mentioned sunscreen I thought you might be amused by my approach to those pesky rays.  It involves a fine cotton gents dress shirt which I've 'adopted' as my own and a Wallace & Gromit style cycling sunhat which I made by cannibalising a wedding hat.  Photo taken today after I'd been out and about on my bike for about 3 hours.  I realise that I look as though I've escaped from my responsible adult, but I'm past caring.
> 
> View attachment 1642



Ha, brill.  Nifty and dare I say it, stylish, idea.  Glad you enjoyed the photos.  Not sure I'd consider myself a proper cyclist either - just tend to have a run out once or twice a  week.  As long as you get out riding that's the main thing.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well, after saying goodbye to the DF last week it was back out on my own today and I was going to head for the hills but the breezy (although sunny and warm) conditions made me just go for a spin into Cheshire this afternoon.  I headed out on one of my usual routes to Jodrell Bank but took in a couple of extra loops around the surrounding villages to bump up the mileage a bit.  Normally when breezy I don't seem to get any benefit whatever direction I head in  but this time it did seem to work on sections although of course when you then hit the wind head on it can be hard work.  Legs felt okay after last weeks outings.

Strava has given it as 50.6 miles completed at an average speed of 15.4 mph and elevation gain of 1900 feet.

Levels, mmm, where do I start?   Had a few issues over the last few days with (I think) my basal.  The Libre was showing regular high through the night levels so I increased it by quite a bit.  This had no rhyme or reason.  I thought the insulin may have been compromised but no.  So another of life's diabetic mysteries.  Today with the Libre I got what now seems to be a fairly common spike (up to 14 mmol/l) in the first 10 miles but this continued without dropping up to 25 miles.  Although I don't like doing it I decided to take a correction of 2 units.  Levels then started dropping but the LIbre then had a funny turn and said 16.3 mmol/l  - it then said sensor error and try again in 10 minutes.  I used a strip and this said 4.3 mmol/l.  When the Libre started working again in 10 minutes it was saying 8 mmol/l with a down arrow but the strips were showing 3.5 mmol/l.  This is one of the downsides I suppose in that rapid changes and the time lag can make thinks tricky.  Anyway, had a gel and malt loaf and was sipping my energy drink.  Levels then picked up and on return was 7.0 mmol/l.  Hopefully, this Levemir issue will be sorted out and it's a temporary blip.

Fields of gold near Jodrell Bank.  I saw a combine harvester as well although it didn't appear to be brand new. In fact it looked old and manky. 


Not again, haven't I seen this before?


Not far from Rudyard


Here's what the Garmin said (average speed, distance and ride time) - most people upload the Garmin data to Strava and refer to the data on Strava but there are often rounding errors (0.1 mph or 0.1 mile) between Garmin and Strava


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I'm in awe of your mileage. Today I cycled to my local street market for fruit and veg (about 4 miles in total).  I usually ride a Giant hybrid, but for shopping trips I use my Brompton which I've fitted with a massive wicker basket:



For my own entertainment I change the basket decor according to my whim or the season:

I

I bloomin' love my Christmas basket.  Why do things by halves?!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm in awe of your mileage. Today I cycled to my local street market for fruit and veg (about 4 miles in total).  I usually ride a Giant hybrid, but for shopping trips I use my Brompton which I've fitted with a massive wicker basket:
> 
> View attachment 1647
> 
> For my own entertainment I change the basket decor according to my whim or the season:
> 
> View attachment 1648I
> 
> I bloomin' love my Christmas basket.  Why do things by halves?!
> 
> View attachment 1649



I was thinking about my reply above regarding 'proper cyclists' and thought no, anyone who rides a bike is a proper cyclist.  You don't need to wear lycra, have a carbon bike etc etc.  There has been some discussion on cycling forums about the demise of the cyclist's wave i..e acknowledging fellow cyclists with a nod or wave.  I think it ties in with this in that some people who rides bikes think they are superior to others.  I think this is a society problem though.  I always say hello or nod when I pass a fellow cyclist whether the person is on the latest carbon Pinarello or a rusty old mountain bike.  Nine times out of ten I'll always get a hello back.  

Fantastic, the basket decor is great.   If I was commuting by train I'd probably get a Brompton (or another brand of folding bike ).  I've got a Claud Butler hybrid which only gets the occasional run out these days.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> There has been some discussion on cycling forums about the demise of the cyclist's wave i..e acknowledging fellow cyclists with a nod or wave. I think it ties in with this in that some people who rides bikes think they are superior to others. I think this is a society problem though. I always say hello or nod when I pass a fellow cyclist whether the person is on the latest carbon Pinarello or a rusty old mountain bike. Nine times out of ten I'll always get a hello back.


It's the same with runners - I'm always ready to acknowledge someone, but often get blanked  Part of the fault may lie with the fact that so many use headphones now when running so they are in their own little world (dangerous on a bike, I would have thought). On the whole though, people are friendly 

Great bike @Marsbartoastie


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Matt Cycle said:


> I was thinking about my reply above regarding 'proper cyclists' and thought no, anyone who rides a bike is a proper cyclist.  You don't need to wear lycra, have a carbon bike etc etc.  There has been some discussion on cycling forums about the demise of the cyclist's wave i..e acknowledging fellow cyclists with a nod or wave.  I think it ties in with this in that some people who rides bikes think they are superior to others.  I think this is a society problem though.  I always say hello or nod when I pass a fellow cyclist whether the person is on the latest carbon Pinarello or a rusty old mountain bike.  Nine times out of ten I'll always get a hello back.
> 
> Fantastic, the basket decor is great.   If I was commuting by train I'd probably get a Brompton (or another brand of folding bike ).  I've got a Claud Butler hybrid which only gets the occasional run out these days.



I find that generally other cyclists are friendly...and I do most of my cycling in central London where that is not the norm.  There are a couple of groups that let the side down.  I think of them as the 'Hoxton Hipsters' (beardy trendies who ride vintage fixies and are very image conscious) and the 'All The Gear, No Idea' mob (testosterone fuelled city boys with too much money who buy all the most expensive kit, but don't seem to appreciate the Zen quality of cycling).


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Northerner said:


> It's the same with runners - I'm always ready to acknowledge someone, but often get blanked  Part of the fault may lie with the fact that so many use headphones now when running so they are in their own little world (dangerous on a bike, I would have thought). On the whole though, people are friendly
> 
> Great bike @Marsbartoastie


Glad you like the Brommie, but wait until I post a picture of my very best bike...she's a stunner.  Even the Hoxton Hipsters give her an admiring glance


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> I find that generally other cyclists are friendly...and I do most of my cycling in central London where that is not the norm.  There are a couple of groups that let the side down.  I think of them as the 'Hoxton Hipsters' (beardy trendies who ride vintage fixies and are very image conscious) and the 'All The Gear, No Idea' mob (testosterone fuelled city boys with too much money who buy all the most expensive kit, but don't seem to appreciate the Zen quality of cycling).



It must have been good timing to mention it as the GCN guys have just released this slightly tongue in cheek look at the cyclists greeting.


----------



## Matt Cycle

The hilly one I postponed from last week due to being breezy (lame excuse I know) well this week it wasn't breezy so this morning I headed out into the Staffordshire and Derbyshire Peak District - through the pretty villages (and town in the case of Bakewell) - Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Ashford in the Water, Bakewell, Crowdecote and Longnor.  Some tough climbs.  The weather was overcast but the sun finally came through about 8 miles from home.  Legs felt a bit sluggish as well.  Had an issue with contact lenses as well - I normally wear glasses but when on the bike I always wear contacts.  After about 10 miles going down a steep bit my eye was watering and one of the lenses fell out.   Thought about going back home but decided to carry on.  I think the eye with the lens in compensated for the other one, but it was a bit weird.  However, always good to get out. 

Strava has it as 55.5 miles completed at a rather slow (but expected) average speed of 13.2 mph but with elevation gain of 4700 feet.

Libre sensor finished last week so it was old school and back to the meter and strips.  I missed having the Libre.  Anyway, checked quite a few times and started at 8.8 mmol/l, after 7 miles 9.2 mmol/l, after 25 miles 10.4 mmol/l, after 32 miles 8.1 mmol/l, after 37 miles 10.2 mmol/l, after 43 miles 7.6 mmol/l, after 47 miles 7.1 mmol/l and on return 6.2 mmol/l.  I try and aim for between 7 and 10 when I'm on the bike.  So fairly pleased with those. Only had malt loaf and my powdered energy/protein drink that I'd made in my bottle.  Just need to start saving up for another Libre sensor. 

Sheepwash Bridge at Ashford in the Water near Bakewell


At a place called Fawfieldhead near Longnor (seems to consist of a couple of farms) - I'm heading to the top left


Going up - heathery moorland near Morridge (didn't see The Slaughtered Lamb Pub anywhere )


Here's the Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

2up ?  Egh ! watch them bends in the road Matt .  I am into car number plates & a fella around where I live had 2up on a Rolls R.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> 2up ?  Egh ! watch them bends in the road Matt .  I am into car number plates & a fella around where I live had 2up on a Rolls R.



2up? - do you mean the Diabetes Fairy?  Luckily I only had to tolerate her for a couple of rides.  Although, say it quietly - she wasn't that bad.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Here's Road cc's top ten tasty treats for cycling.  A few of my staples in there - bananas, flapjack, fig rolls and malt loaf with cake at number 1 - coffee and cake go together in cycling.  I'm quite partial to a banana loaf or a carrot cake or a fruit loaf or a lemon drizzle or a vicky sponge etc, etc.  Not that keen on fondant or icing ones though.

http://road.cc/content/tech-news/201293-peoples-choice-your-top-10-favourite-cycling-foods-revealed


----------



## Marsbartoastie

I posted this pic in another thread (because of the fudge on the LHS).  It was actually taken to show one of my knitting projects.  I recently had a frame resprayed and I'm taking no risk of scratching it with my locks.


----------



## HOBIE

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm in awe of your mileage. Today I cycled to my local street market for fruit and veg (about 4 miles in total).  I usually ride a Giant hybrid, but for shopping trips I use my Brompton which I've fitted with a massive wicker basket:
> 
> View attachment 1647
> 
> For my own entertainment I change the basket decor according to my whim or the season:
> 
> View attachment 1648I
> 
> I bloomin' love my Christmas basket.  Why do things by halves?!
> 
> View attachment 1649


I have done the Brompton world championship . At Blenheim Place. A very good day out. Brompton are good & faster than you would expect . Good for you Mbt


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> I posted this pic in another thread (because of the fudge on the LHS).  It was actually taken to show one of my knitting projects.  I recently had a frame resprayed and I'm taking no risk of scratching it with my locks.



I can't see the pic.  Not sure if it is my duff computer although I've already tried winding the rubber bands up.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Matt Cycle said:


> I can't see the pic.  Not sure if it is my duff computer although I've already tried winding the rubber bands up.


How odd.  You might be able to see it in the 'Baking stuff I can't eat' thread.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

HOBIE said:


> I have done the Brompton world championship . At Blenheim Place. A very good day out. Brompton are good & faster than you would expect . Good for you Mbt


I'd love to go the the BWC at Blenheim.  You're obviously a very cool dude.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> How odd.  You might be able to see it in the 'Baking stuff I can't eat' thread.



Mmm no, can't see it on that either - it has an icon with the IMG after it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <<as Tommy Cooper used to say - just like that!


----------



## HOBIE

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'd love to go the the BWC at Blenheim.  You're obviously a very cool dude.


Hi Mbt, My mate works in his cycle shop till 5.30, then he calls for me, I drive to Blenheim from the NE because he has been at work all day. We got there pitched the tent & peddled to the pub & got there about 10.30,met some nice local who invited us to a party that was about 3mile away & backed onto Richard Branson's est (virgin). We left there 4am & had to sign on for the race at 7.30am so not much sleep but an excellent day out. Go if you get the chance Mbt


----------



## Matt Cycle

What a rubbish weekend weatherwise we've had here.  Rain started on Friday, continued through most of Saturday and showers this morning as well.  I was resigned to the fact I may not be able to get out for a ride but the rain started to ease off around 2pm and it brightened up a bit and started to dry out.  Took the opportunity for a ride and headed out for a quickie (ooh er, Finbarr Saunders is alive and well ) towards Gawsworth in Cheshire.  Timed it well because after getting back it started raining again within the hour and is lashing it down now.

Strava has given it as 34.0 miles completed at an average speed of 15.9 mph and elevation gain of 1600 feet.  This now takes me over 2000 miles for the year which was my original target and we're not quite two thirds of the way through the year.  Maybe it was a bit of a soft target but I have been out at least once a week so far this year and done a few biggish rides.  I'll carry on and now try and aim for 3000 miles and see where I get.

Levels as follows - before start 7.2 mmol/l, at 12 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 22 miles 8.2 mmol/l, at 28 miles 7.9 mmol/l and on return 7.2 mmol/l.  Fairly pleased with those. I just had my energy drink that I'd mixed in the bottle.

Lovely setting for the church at Gawsworth


Interesting story behind this sign near Gawsworth.  You can't quite read it from the picture but under the wording it says 'National Cyclists Union' - it seems the signs were erected to warn cyclists of steep descents.  it's well over 100 years old.  Different times before the car became king.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Cyclists'_Union


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Northerner

My niece has been whingeing about the weather too  To be fair, I was going to go for a run yesterday morning, but it was tipping down so I waited another day - fine this morning, wind had dropped, no rain and a bit cloudy so not too hot


----------



## HOBIE

That cyclist sign is class !  Did you get the wind in ya hair on the way doon ?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> My niece has been whingeing about the weather too  To be fair, I was going to go for a run yesterday morning, but it was tipping down so I waited another day - fine this morning, wind had dropped, no rain and a bit cloudy so not too hot



Ha, yes I've seen her description of the weather for her ride this morning!   She was going up Saddleworth into a strong headwind (and presumably rain as well) and decided to turn back.  Sometimes there is no point in pushing on if you're not enjoying it.  She still managed 18.3 miles at a 16mph average.  Seems to have been mixed weather around the country.  Annoying thing is Monday-Thursday last week it was glorious but I was at work.  Then the weekend and we get this.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> That cyclist sign is class !  Did you get the wind in ya hair on the way doon ?



It's not really that steep on that bit but I would imagine when the sign was put up they were probably still riding around on penny farthings!


----------



## Matt Cycle

What happened to the Summer?  It's still August but there was an Autumnal look with blackberries in the hedgerows and brown tinged leaves starting to fall.  However, it was still very pleasant conditions today being dry and fairly warm and sunny so I headed to Knutsford and the surrounding area and topped up my tan and vitamin D levels..  I also checked out possible viewing areas for the forthcoming Stage 3 of the Tour of Britain on 6th September which starts in Congleton and passes through East Cheshire including lots of the roads I regularly ride on.  Even though Team Novo Nordisk sadly won't be there it will still be good to get out and see it with Sir Bradley and Mark Cavendish taking part.  I'm contemplating either riding to the finish at Tatton Park in Knutsford or braving the Cat and Fiddle.   They've been around repairing lots of the potholes which is good but it would have been nice if they did it anyway without the ToB.

Strava has it as 66.0 miles completed with an average speed of 15.7 mph and elevation gain of just over 2000 feet.

Plenty of testing with levels as follows: at start 7.6 mmol/l, at 11 miles the usual spike and 10.9 mmol/l, at 18 miles 7.4 mmol/l, at 23 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 28 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 35 miles 2.8 mmol/l , at 42 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 49 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 55 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 60 miles 5.8 mmol/l and back home 7.3 mmol/l.  Overall reasonably steady apart from the one spike and one low.  Had energy bar, gels and energy/protein drink made in a bottle.

Nature's bounty in the hedgerows near Rudyard (sadly not a chocolate covered coconut bar but the blackberries are very nice )


Rain due?  The cows seem to think so near Rudyard or are they just tired?


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Good ride Matt and I enjoyed your lyrical prose...nice. 

Your mention of the Tour reminded me of a photo that might entertain you.  When the Tour de France came to London a few years ago I decorated my basket with tiny knitted jerseys.  Can you spot the jerseys/team colours?  The one at the front has little red sequins on it.

If only I applied myself to something useful


----------



## Northerner

Next challenge, Matt?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...r-then-try-the-world-mountain-bike-bog-snork/


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Northerner said:


> Next challenge, Matt?T
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...r-then-try-the-world-mountain-bike-bog-snork/


They're crazy!!!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> Good ride Matt and I enjoyed your lyrical prose...nice.
> 
> Your mention of the Tour reminded me of a photo that might entertain you.  When the Tour de France came to London a few years ago I decorated my basket with tiny knitted jerseys.  Can you spot the jerseys/team colours?  The one at the front has little red sequins on it.
> View attachment 1735
> If only I applied myself to something useful



Ha, excellent - the jerseys are fantastic!  I know you showed a pic before of the Brompton but the basket is massive!  Do you have any difficulty seeing the road/potholes etc?

Knitted jerseys reminds me when the TdF came to Yorkshire in 2014 and whole communities got involved.  A reporter was talking to some senior ladies who were knitting jerseys as bunting.  He asked one lady what she thought it would bring to Yorkshire and if she had heard of any of the people taking part and she said - "ooh, there's that Rebecca Adlington, she's from Yorkshire".   It was a great community spirit though and the fact so many people got involved.  This has carried on with the Tour de Yorkshire.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Next challenge, Matt?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...r-then-try-the-world-mountain-bike-bog-snork/



As much as I'd like to give it a go , I'd have to err, spend some time practising my mountain biking skills before attempting it.   The participants have lead weights on them and the frame is filled with lead.  Imagine riding that on a normal surface or uphill!


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> As much as I'd like to give it a go , I'd have to err, spend some time practising my mountain biking skills before attempting it.   The participants have lead weights on them and the frame is filled with lead.  Imagine riding that on a normal surface or uphill!


Back in the early '80s there was a bit of a trend for people to run with ankle weights, in theory to help build strength, but in fact they were useless for distance running because they totally altered your gait and made you prone to injury


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Matt Cycle said:


> Ha, excellent - the jerseys are fantastic!  I know you showed a pic before of the Brompton but the basket is massive!  Do you have any difficulty seeing the road/potholes etc?
> 
> Knitted jerseys reminds me when the TdF came to Yorkshire in 2014 and whole communities got involved.  A reporter was talking to some senior ladies who were knitting jerseys as bunting.  He asked one lady what she thought it would bring to Yorkshire and if she had heard of any of the people taking part and she said - "ooh, there's that Rebecca Adlington, she's from Yorkshire".   It was a great community spirit though and the fact so many people got involved.  This has carried on with the Tour de Yorkshire.


You're spot on, the basket _is _massive.  I only use the Brompton for shopping trips.  It's ideal because you can give it a half fold and take it into shops.  Being able to see the road isn't a problem when you ride really slowly...and I know all the local potholes.  I do my daily commute and any longer distances on a proper big bike.

I got the idea for the little jerseys after reading a story about the bunting knitters.  The idea tickled me...so I decided to bring a bit of that Yorkshire spirit to London.


----------



## Matt Cycle

ToB starts tomorrow and finishes the following Sunday in that there London.  If you live anywhere near the route it's a chance to stand at the side of the road and see some great racing with some of the Olympics medal winners including a knight of the realm and it doesn't cost a penny.

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/

Here's GCN's preview show:


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Matt Cycle said:


> ToB starts tomorrow and finishes the following Sunday in that there London.  If you live anywhere near the route it's a chance to stand at the side of the road and see some great racing with some of the Olympics medal winners including a knight of the realm and it doesn't cost a penny.
> 
> http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/
> 
> Here's GCN's preview show:


Thanks Matt.  We've already planned our day.  A bit of a cycle in the morning (it's lovely in London when the roads are closed to traffic), a pub lunch and then we'll take up our places to watch the race.  Just east of Somerset House should be good where the riders have to slow down to make the turn.  Fingers crossed for good weather.  Which stage will you be watching?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thanks Matt.  We've already planned our day.  A bit of a cycle in the morning (it's lovely in London when the roads are closed to traffic), a pub lunch and then we'll take up our places to watch the race.  Just east of Somerset House should be good where the riders have to slow down to make the turn.  Fingers crossed for good weather.  Which stage will you be watching?



Sounds like a good plan.  It's stage 3 for me on Tuesday in East Cheshire.  Originally I was planning to ride over to Tatton Park at Knutsford as I'd see them twice - once passing through and then for the finish.  However, I'm thinking of heading to Macclesfield and braving the Cat and Fiddle  - not done it yet and it's in the top 100 climbs book. The Cat and Fiddle pub itself closed last year but there is a cafe close to the top.  I will then follow the route the riders take down the A54 before I turn off at Bosley and head for home and I should get back in time to see the finish on telly. 

Weather at the moment is looking pretty good for next week.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Watching the race on a steep climb is the very best option.  It's the only time the riders slow down enough for you to see them properly.  The landscape on stage 3 should be stunning.  Enjoy!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> Watching the race on a steep climb is the very best option.  It's the only time the riders slow down enough for you to see them properly.  The landscape on stage 3 should be stunning.  Enjoy!



I've seen them a couple of times in Stoke at the start of a stage but as you say you don't get to see a right lot as they go by so fast.  It does get very busy with spectators on the climbs, although it's a great atmosphere.  However the riders still seem to go by very quickly. 

I've posted these before but anyway worth posting again - these are from the ToB in 2012 on Gun Hill.

Between the spectators - Bradley Wiggins and Mark Cavendish (in yellow)


Peloton on it's way up


These are from the start in 2013 at Stoke on Trent.  I did have one with current Vuelta leader Nairo Quintana on the start line but I can't seem to find it at the moment.

Bradley Wiggins being introduced to the crowd.


Mark Cavendish wearing the National Road Race Champions jersey - signing in.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Thanks Mark.  Wow...the backdrop to the climb photos is stunning.  You're a lucky chap to live close to such fine countryside.


----------



## HOBIE

Keep peddlin Matt !   Good numbers


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thanks Mark.  Wow...the backdrop to the climb photos is stunning.  You're a lucky chap to live close to such fine countryside.



Ey up, who's Mark?  (My Mum would sometimes reel of both my older brother's names before she got to mine when asking me something.  She then sometimes resorted to calling me number 3 boy ).


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Sorry mate.  I have no idea where that came from, but I blame all memory fails on the menopause.  Grrr


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> Sorry mate.  I have no idea where that came from, but I blame all memory fails on the menopause.  Grrr



It's no problem - I was only joking and knew what you meant.   The photo you mentioned above is taken towards the top of Gun Hill near Leek and in the background is the Peak District looking in the direction of Buxton.  It was a glorious day that day - early Autumn but warm and sunny and people were still basking in the post London Olympics glow.  I've done that hill quite a few times but it doesn't get any easier.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well, I put my diabetes issues to one side (not a big deal but just being a pain in the arse at the moment) and headed off to the Tour of Britain Stage 3 and what a fantastic day it was.  I went towards Macclesfield and then up the Cat and Fiddle, not a particularly steep climb in terms of maximum gradient but relentless - over 6 miles of climbing and nearly 1200 feet.  I won't be winning any king of the mountains awards on Strava but made it to the top in reasonable time without stopping and the views were fantastic.  I headed back down a short way to pick a good viewing spot on a bend in the road.  The weather was quite humid, some sunshine but windy at the top.  As expected it was very busy with cyclists and spectators but a great atmosphere.  In the race itself at that stage there was a 3 man breakaway including Ian Stannard of Team Sky with a 6 minute lead before the peloton came through.  Even though it's uphill they still go through in a flash.  I then followed the route they took and headed along the A54 before turning off at Bosley to head back home.

Strava has it as 43.9 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7 mph and elevation gain of 3145 feet.

Levels at start 13.3 mmol/l, after 15 miles 11.6 mmol/l, after 22 miles 4.9 mmol/l, after 32 miles 13.6 mmol/l, after 39 miles 8.0 mmol/l and back home 3.2 mmol/l.  Had malt loaf and energy drink.  So not really very good.  Still waiting for the Tresiba confirmation from the GP (via the consultant) and I'm not pinning all my hopes on it but it's got to be worth a try.  Also got a Libre sensor on its way so hopefully that will help.

View from behind my vantage point


Hey diddle diddle - looking towards the Cat and Fiddle pub (currently closed).  Crowd starting to build.


3 man breakaway approaching.  No I'm not 20 feet tall or on stilts - I was stood rather precariously on the barrier in my cycling shoes. 


Peloton approaching.


Peloton passing by - be quick or you'll miss 'em


That's it they're gone peloton looping around towards the pub.


Here's the Garmin - got a free flapjack and coffee at the top courtesy of sponsors Skoda - very nice of them


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Thanks Matt.  You've whet my appetite for the final stage on Sunday.  I'm no photographer and I'm a shortie, but I'll do my best to get some photos.  With the race being run in laps around the city centre we should have the opportunity to see the riders several times.  Living in London has its disadvantages, but things like this remind me that it's an exciting place to be.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thanks Matt.  You've whet my appetite for the final stage on Sunday.  I'm no photographer and I'm a shortie, but I'll do my best to get some photos.  With the race being run in laps around the city centre we should have the opportunity to see the riders several times.  Living in London has its disadvantages, but things like this remind me that it's an exciting place to be.



It was brill. Really enjoyed it.  Only found out when I got back that Ian Stannard went on to win the stage from a breakaway group of 4 that started right at the start of the race.  He then went solo with about 40km to go on the A54.  Amazing effort by him.

Enjoy the final Stage in London.


----------



## Northerner

Looks fab Matt  Saw the highlights on ITV4


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Out on my bike today to enjoy the final stage of the Tour of Britain.  London looked amazing in the beautiful autumn sunshine and lots of people turned out to make a noise.  My first vantage point proved useless in terms of photography as it was completely shaded.  I then moved into the sunshine (not good for my lily white skin...but needs must.  The cyclists pass so quickly that taking pictures wasn't easy.  Being just a little over 5 feet tall makes things even more tricky.  Anyhoo...I managed to bag a few snaps:



What a lovely day.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Marsbartoastie said:


> Out on my bike today to enjoy the final stage of the Tour of Britain.  London looked amazing in the beautiful autumn sunshine and lots of people turned out to make a noise.  My first vantage point proved useless in terms of photography as it was completely shaded.  I then moved into the sunshine (not good for my lily white skin...but needs must.  The cyclists pass so quickly that taking pictures wasn't easy.  Being just a little over 5 feet tall makes things even more tricky.  Anyhoo...I managed to bag a few snaps:
> View attachment 1854
> View attachment 1855
> View attachment 1856
> What a lovely day.



Looks great - excellent shots.   A British winner as well with Steve Cummings taking the title.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well I think in the Cycle household I used up most of my er, weekend free time credits in Birmingham yesterday  but not wanting to miss out on the nice weather I managed to get out for a quick ride earlier this afternoon on one of my usual routes into Cheshire around Jodrell Bank.  The weather was great and felt warm in the sunshine although there was a slight Autumnal chill in the air and the breeze also started to pick up on the way back.

Strava has given it as 44.6 miles at an average speed of 15.5 mph and elevation gain of just under 1800 feet.

Having had recent issues with the Levemir it does seem to have started behaving itself again these past few days .  The Tresiba scrip wasn't ready on Friday but I should be able to pick it up tomorrow.  I've got a Libre sensor on at the moment so today at the start it was 6.4 mmol/l, then rose to 8.1 mmol/l and after 10 miles it did it's usual and was up to 11.3 mmol/l, it started to drop to 10.1 mmol/l, the 8.6 mmol/l after 21 miles and remained in the low 8's before dropping to 6.2 mmol/l on return.  Fairly pleased with those.  I only had some of my energy drink on the ride.

An update on the maize situation at Jodrell Bank - er, no change it's still there. 


Country roads take me home to the place where I (now) belong, North Staffordshire - erm doesn't quite scan. Near Rudyard. 


Here's what the Garmin says (Strava has lost 0.2 mph and 0.1 mile  )


----------



## Northerner

My niece came third (female) in her first 50 mile TT at the weekend!  2 hours 15 mins!


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Northerner said:


> My niece came third (female) in her first 50 mile TT at the weekend!  2 hours 15 mins!


What a gal!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> My niece came third (female) in her first 50 mile TT at the weekend!  2 hours 15 mins!



I saw that on Strava.  What a ride!  It was in North Yorkshire, mainly on the A19 around Thirsk and Northallerton.  Averaging 22.2mph over 50 miles.


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> My niece came third (female) in her first 50 mile TT at the weekend!  2 hours 15 mins!


Tell her "Well done" from the members


----------



## HOBIE

Good pickies as all ways Matt !


----------



## Matt Cycle

It was one of those glorious early Autumn days we sometimes get but I was busy this morning so didn't manage to get out until this afternoon for a blast into Cheshire.  I headed towards Byley and Knutsford.  It was sunny, dry and warm (but not too hot) - perfect conditions.  No mists but plenty of mellow fruitfulness with blackberries in the hedgerows and overhanging apple trees and damsons in gardens bending with the fruit.  Loads of wildlife in the country lanes - including rabbits, squirrels , butterflies - seemingly oblivious of my presence until I was almost upon them.  Saw a bird of prey as well (not sure what type - if it was a kestrel I'm not sure if Billy Casper knows but make sure that b**tard Jud keeps away ) - it was probably eyeing up the rabbits.  Make the most of it as the light was just starting to drop slightly on my return at 5.30.   All in all though it was just a great day to be out. 

Strava has it as 60.9 miles completed at an average speed of 15.4mph and elevation gain of 2000 feet.

Swapped over to Tresiba last week so there have been a few adjustments with that.  Plus I've still got a bit of a cold which has been messing with my levels (I'm blaming @Northerner at the Birmingham meet because no-one at work or in my family has it ).  However I invoked rule 5 of the cycling rules - (MTFU ).

Levels using the Libre were fairly steady throughout the ride between 7 and 10 mmol/l (no 10 mile spike on this one) and I returned on 6.2 mmol/l.  So fairly pleased with that.  I had my powdered energy drink in my bottle, malt loaf and 3 gels.

Gawsworth


Looking towards Bosley - light just starting to drop


Garmin stats - (average speed, distance and moving time) - there are sometimes rounding errors of 0.1 miles or mph compared to Strava


----------



## HOBIE

Once again good nos Matt & pickies


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Once again good nos Matt & pickies



Thanks Hobie.  I noticed it's just over a year since I started this thread.  I've checked on Strava and in that time I've done 2850 miles which sounds a lot but isn't really - it works out at just under 8 miles a day.  I only tend to get out once or twice a week and missed some at the end of last year due to bad weather.  So number of rides in that time is 57 which works out at an average 50 miles per ride.


----------



## Marsbartoastie

Lovely light touch with the prose Matt...you've come over all lyrical.  I always enjoy your reports and look forward to many more.  Now that the days are closing in take care to make yourself highly visible when you're out on your trusty steed.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I spent yesterday cutting the hedges (hopefully for the last time this year) and mowing the lawns in very nice weather.  This morning was cooler and wet - a complete contrast .  It started however to brighten up before another load of showers came through.  I finally got out this afternoon for a ride but because of the time I had to make it a shorter, quick one (2.5 hours) so headed on one of my usual routes into Cheshire.  Almost half way round I could see dark clouds appearing and I got caught in a shower where I had to shelter under a tree.  I put my rain jacket on but decided not to risk any further wet weather and headed back but it started to dry out and I arrived home in sunshine.  Hopefully we haven't seen the last of any pleasant Autumn days.

Strava shows it as 37.9 miles at an average speed of 15.7mph and elevation gain of nearly 1700 feet.

I spent part of yesterday cleaning and lubing my bike.  After today's wet roads I'll have to do it all again. 

I'm back on the strips as the Libre sensor ran out last week so levels were as follows - at start 10.3 mmol/l, after 11 miles 6.9 mmol/l, after 25 miles 8.0 mmol/l, after 30 miles 5.4 mmol/l and after 35 miles 6.6 mmol/l.  Back home it was 7.6 mmol/l.  I had one gel and my powdered energy drink.  So, all in all, not too bad.

Sun shining down on Rudyard lake


Here's what the Garmin says


----------



## HOBIE

Well done !  I don't bother with the weather forecast now  its a joke !


----------



## Matt Cycle

Now, after a BBC article last week regarding unhealthy lifestyles in which 'diabetics' were mentioned and which generated some discussion on this very forum I decided to redress the balance so I ditched the chip butties for the day (could have done with them actually ), put the woodbines and cans of special brew to one side and decided to haul my huge 66kg, 6' 1" frame around the highways and byways of Cheshire. 

(Actually as you may have guessed some of the information in the last para was not exactly correct - yes, they were actually capstan full strength not woodbines ).

Onto more believable matters and the ride itself - the weather was great with warm sunshine but an Autumnal chill in the air.  Still fine wearing shorts and with the weather like it was loads of riders out and about.  I headed to Byley and then to Knutsford before returning. Perfect day for riding and helps take my mind off other things.

Strava has given the ride as 69.2 miles at an average speed of 15.0 mph and elevation gain of just under 2200 feet.

No Libre at the moment so still on the strips and the levels behaved themselves as follows: started at 6.1 mmol/l, at 12 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 22 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 32 miles 7.1 mmol/l, at 46 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 57 miles 4.0 mmol/l, at 62 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 66 miles 6.7 mmol/l and on return 7.5 mmol/l.  Had a fair bit on this one - energy drink I'd made in the bottle, 4 gels, energy/protein bar and malt loaf.

Loads of what I think are geese  at a glorious Tatton Park



Here's what the Garmin said


----------



## Northerner

Good stuff Matt  Shorts and tshirt OK for me today. I managed to warm up fairly quickly, except for my hands, so it might be gloves next week!


----------



## HOBIE

Good numbers Matt. Like the stuff about the woodbines


----------



## Matt Cycle

Similar weather to last Sunday, dry and warm-ish in the sun but a bit chillier in the shade and I headed up in the big hills of the Staffordshire and Derbyshire Peak District - White Peak country.  I went through Ilam, Hartington, Sheen, Longnor and Flash.  Definitely cool up on the tops even in the sun and quite hard work with all those hills.  I had long sleeved base layer, short sleeved jersey and shorts on but the time for tights may be coming soon. 

I didn't feel 100% on this ride but still always enjoy getting out.

Strava has it as 48.2 miles at an average speed of 13.2mph and elevation gain of just under 4000 feet.

Levels behaved themselves again as follows: at start 8.4 mmol/l, at 10 miles 8.5 mmol/l, at 16 miles 7.1 mmol/l, at 25 miles 5.5 mmol/l, at 30 miles 8.6 mmol/l, at 37 miles 8.0 mmol/l, at 44 miles 6.4 mmol/l and on return 4.9 mmol/l.  Had powdered energy drink, 2 slices malt loaf and 2 gels.  Stopped at Flash Bar Stores for a latte. 

Barn near Alstonefield


Looking back on the road towards Alstonefield


Sheen, nice views but took the shine off me as it's another climb to get there 


Garmin stats


----------



## Matt Cycle

Heavy rain this morning and early afternoon so I decided to sit it out and watch on TV the men's road world championships in the searing heat of Doha, Qatar.  Mark Cavendish was unlucky and just missed out on the title and got silver.  The race was won by Peter Sagan of Slovakia for the second year in a row.  After the race finished it had dried up outside but by that time it meant I could only go out for a short ride. I headed to Gawsworth in Cheshire and it felt quite pleasant in the late afternoon sun - although the wind was quite strong.  However, it's still shorts weather at the moment. 

Strava stats are 28.4 miles completed at an average speed of 15.8mph and elevation gain of just over 1400 feet.

I treated myself to a new helmet last week, reduced in price from Wiggle as my existing one was showing it's age - the new one is more aero so I'm expecting faster times. 

Levels as follows: at start 9.4 mmol/l, at 12 miles 9.4 mmol/l, at 20 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 25 miles 7.0 mmol/l and on return 7.1 mmol/l.  I had most of my energy drink and a gel.

Photo opportunities were limited so I'm afraid you'll have to put up with another one of Rudyard Lake. 


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Northerner

Rain was torrential here too Matt, so had to delay my run for a couple of hours. I don't mind a bit of rain, but not that much! Unfortunately, I had lost my enthusiasm by the time it slowed down, so just did a short, but quite quick 3 miler! 

I saw the end of the race too - I still don't really understand it, I must admit - all that way, all those riders, all for it to end with just 3 or 4 people deemed to have a chance of winning and then it gets decided in the blink of an eye! What???


----------



## HOBIE

25mile is very good !  Its that new Skid lid  (always put mine on). Did we have a summer ? It seems that long ago


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Rain was torrential here too Matt, so had to delay my run for a couple of hours. I don't mind a bit of rain, but not that much! Unfortunately, I had lost my enthusiasm by the time it slowed down, so just did a short, but quite quick 3 miler!
> 
> I saw the end of the race too - I still don't really understand it, I must admit - all that way, all those riders, all for it to end with just 3 or 4 people deemed to have a chance of winning and then it gets decided in the blink of an eye! What???



It does get very tactical.  It's like the TdF, each team has a principal rider and the rest of the team supports that rider.  The one who wins the general classification (GC) has to be very good at all disciplines - flat stages, mountain stages, time trial stages but doesn't have to be the best at any of them. The world road race today was a flat course which would favour the sprinters.  GB has one of the best in Mark Cavendish and it's the same for most teams they would have one or two sprinters who if they 'deliver' them at the finish then the sprinter has an excellent chance of winning.  It's down to build really, sprinters are usually powerfully built and climbers are light but not always.  Obviously they all have to get around the course to be in with a chance anyway.  The team would have been picked to suit the course.  The problem with today's race for some was the early splits in the groups of riders with little chance then of them getting back.  Unfortunately for them, the German sprinters missed out on the leading group and the two Belgians in the German group were neutralising any attacks from the Germans by not supporting them to protect the Belgians in the leading group.  We only had two GB riders in the leading group in Mark Cavendish and Adam Blythe as the others also got separated.  It was fascinating to watch - like a game of chess. At one point in the desert part they were averaging nearly 40mph. 

Good news as well as the 2019 road world championships are to be held in Yorkshire.  As well as the mens and womens elite races, they have junior races, time trials and under 23 races.  Starts are to be held in North, South and West Yorkshire.  Champion.


----------



## Northerner

I think that's probably where I go wrong - thinking of it as an individual rather than a team event - thanks for the explanation Matt  Saw the news about 2019, my niece will be chuffed!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Right, here we go again.  A ride out into Cheshire this afternoon and another 100km+ ride.  The ride included Byley, Middlewich and Knutsford.  It definitely felt Autumnal with a chill in the air and a cool wind although it was sunny at times.  First outing for the bibtights and I'm glad I wore them as it felt quite cold on the way back.  Top half I had my long sleeved base layer with short sleeved jersey over the top and my top half started to get a bit cold.

Strava has it as 67.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.1mph and elevation gain of over 2000 feet.

Levels, ah yes, levels.  Well it started at 7.6 mmol/l, after 11 miles 11.9 mmol/l, after 20 miles 9.3 mmol/l, 30 miles 5.6 mmol/l, 35 miles 4.4 mmol/l, 40 miles 5.1 mmol/l, 47 miles 5.7 mmol/l, 59 miles 4.6 mmol/l and back home 6.1 mmol/l.  A few lows there bearing in mind I'm trying to aim for between 7 and 10 mmol/l. I was shovelling gels in like they were going out of fashion and in the end had had 7 gels, glucogel, energy drink and malt loaf.  The cooler weather will have played a part as I need more to eat when it gets colder and my basal adjustments to the Tresiba must have been out this morning but as it's already in me I can't reduce it like a pump.....or it could just be one of those things.  I knew it was colder though as I had to stop twice for a comfort break at the side of the road otherwise known as a p*ss stop. 

If you want to get involved in endurance exercise and you're a Type 1 diabetic - don’t let anyone try and make you believe you can’t.  Give it a go because we’re Type 1 and we’re special. 

Forever Autumn near Allostock


Sun going down, not far from home at Rudyard


Now just to prove that I'm not always that slow.  This is the Garmin at 25 miles near Byley showing a 17.7mph average.  And no, it wasn't all downhill to get there. 


This is the Garmin at the end, well the low blood sugars were slowing me down and it was a long way.


----------



## HOBIE

Did you not have ya ganzzy on Matt ?  Was cool here !  Many miles again & well done


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Did you not have ya ganzzy on Matt ?  Was cool here !  Many miles again & well done



Could have done with one.  It was chuffing freezing when I got back.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> If you want to get involved in endurance exercise and you're a Type 1 diabetic - don’t let anyone try and make you believe you can’t. Give it a go because we’re Type 1 and we’re special.


I wouldn't argue with that!  10.4 mile run for me, 1:33:32


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't argue with that!  10.4 mile run for me, 1:33:32



I've telled thi befoer, get thissen a bike.   My average at 25 miles works out at 3:24 per mile - undulating terrain with a few hills with some traffic to negotiate but even at the end the average comes in at under 4 minute miles.  Think I overcooked it a bit though on that first 25.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> I've telled thi befoer, get thissen a bike.   My average at 25 miles works out at 3:24 per mile - undulating terrain with a few hills with some traffic to negotiate but even at the end the average comes in at under 4 minute miles.  Think I overcooked it a bit though on that first 25.


I haven't ridden more than 20 yards on a bike in nearly 50 years (friend's bike on holiday in Guernsey - fell off when I realised his brother was no longer holding the saddle  ), so I'd have to go some to catch you up at that pace!


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> I haven't ridden more than 20 yards on a bike in nearly 50 years (friend's bike on holiday in Guernsey - fell off when I realised his brother was no longer holding the saddle  ), so I'd have to go some to catch you up at that pace!


You weren't holding the saddle !   (sorry Northy could not resist )          Get a go on one Northy


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> You weren't holding the saddle !   (sorry Northy could not resist )          Get a go on one Northy


I was holding the handlebars - is that where I was going wrong?


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> I was holding the handlebars - is that where I was going wrong?


I think it helps if you go forward & not backwards (seat)


----------



## Matt Cycle

With the clocks going back, Autumn announced its arrival around here with it being overcast and misty all day. Damp in the air and on the ground (but wasn't raining) so I decided to put the mudguards on for the first time in 6 months or so.  It was cool but not cold and I headed out for a quick ride into Cheshire which turned into quite an eventful one!  Wet leaves, tractor mud, pheasants and suicidal squirrels were all hazards I had to watch out for in the Cheshire lanes.  A few garden bonfires and people clearing fallen leaves added to the Autumnal feel.

After the coffee stop at Jodrell Bank and making good time I was debating with myself whether to go further but with the gloomy conditions I decided to head back and at around 30 miles I had the tell-tale steering wobble - hypo or p******e or both?  Yes, it was the back tyre which was soft but not flat, a slow p******e.  I could either change the tube, not ideal in the damp and gloom with crud all over the wheel (the back wheel is more awkward as well) or the one I went for,  the easier option - keep pumping it up.  The faster I went the fewer times I'd need to stop and another advantage I had was with me sitting on it - very little weight on the back wheel!  There's more uphill on the way back and I stopped around 7 times in total but it gave the arms a workout as well as the legs.

Strava stats are 42.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.4 mph and elevation gain of just under 1800 feet.  This now takes me over 2500 miles for the year in 48 rides so an average of over 50 miles a ride.  With 2 months of the year left to go I'll just keep racking up the rides and see where I end up.

Levels were as follows: at start 7.1 mmol/l, at 11 miles 8.6 mmol/l, at 16 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 21 miles 10.7 mmol/l, at 26 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 32 miles 4.1 mmol/l and back home 7.9 mmol/l.  Levels often carry on falling (including through the night) and I had a 10g CHO protein shake on return but 1.5 hours later they were at 5.9 mmol/l.  I had my energy drink, 3 gels and the latte at Jodrell Bank cafe.

In spite of the mechanical issues on this one I love getting out for a ride and can forget about things and just enjoy it.  People should try it. The bike definitely needs a clean and I'll look at the tube with it on the stand in the garage during the week.

Photo's a bit crap (blame the camera or the photographer) but the Autumn colours did look better than it shows on here.  This is one of the lanes near Siddington (had it all to myself).


This is what the Garmin said (I'm hoping this works - if it's upside down then you'll just have to stand on your head )


----------



## HOBIE

Good ave speed Matt. Weather here was nice but I know you cant say what its going to be like tomorrow . I don't like them pesky clocks going backwards & forwards. Getting old !  Still loving the pickies


----------



## Matt Cycle

It was full Winter kit this week as the temperature fell and outside was given as 2 degrees - thermal bibtights, winter socks, base layer, long sleeved thermal jersey, neck warmer, overshoes, winter gloves and rain jacket when required (it's lightweight and folds up in the saddle bag).  I had thought I'd go into the Peak District but the weather was given as occasional sleet and hail so I stuck to Cheshire - Goostrey and surroundings and put up with occasional icy showers instead.  Still, it was another 50+ miles.

I'd fixed the slow p******e from last week (see above) and it turned out to be a tiny thorn in the tyre.  I would never have found it at the side of the road so made the right call last week.  I also cleaned and prepped the bike yesterday but after today's ride will need to do it all again. 

A few other brave souls were out and about on their bikes including one just wearing jersey and shorts - respect.

Strava has it as 53.0 miles at an average speed of 15.2 mph and elevation gain of just under 1900 feet.

Put a Libre sensor on on Thursday and it has been reading high, often 3 or 4 mmol/l.  Thought I'd stick with it and after 11 miles gave it a swipe and 19.3 mmol/l .  It certainly feel anything like that so stuck a strip in the reader and 9.8 mmol/l .  I then stuck to strips but also checked against the sensor and the readings it was giving were absolute bobbins.  A call to Abbott is in order.

Blood readings therefore were as follows: before start 6.4 mmol/l, 11 miles 9.8 mmol/l, 25 miles 11.3 mmol/l, 33 miles 8.0 mmol/l, 44 miles 7.8 mmol/l and back home 5.6 mmol/l.  Quite pleased with those as I'm aiming for between 7 and 10 mmol/l when on the ride.  It will likely carry on falling tonight and through the night so I'll keep a close eye on it but who knows?  Bit of a shame about the Libre sensor.  On the ride had one gel, malt loaf, energy drink I'd made and latte at the coffee stop.

The sun makes a rare appearance near Jodrell Bank


Garmin stats


----------



## HOBIE

I have a Rohan top for when its cold. Folds up really small but is so warm . I bought it cos of the name "Spark" top but its getting that time of year now.   Good stuff


----------



## Northerner

I was all trussed up for my run yesterday too!  Not as much as some though - I wear a Helly Hansen thermal top that I've had for about 30 years under a t-shirt, no jackets and no hat - get far too hot in a hat!  Felt quite toasty, except for my right hand/forearm, which was like a block of ice - I can only put it down to the fact that I wear my Garmin on my right wrist  VERY painful as it warmed up afterwards


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> I was all trussed up for my run yesterday too!  Not as much as some though - I wear a Helly Hansen thermal top that I've had for about 30 years under a t-shirt, no jackets and no hat - get far too hot in a hat!  Felt quite toasty, except for my right hand/forearm, which was like a block of ice - I can only put it down to the fact that I wear my Garmin on my right wrist  VERY painful as it warmed up afterwards



Another issue with Winter gear is although it's designed for purpose i.e. in my case riding a bike in cold weather, it is definitely more restricting compared to shorts and jersey.*




*This is called getting the excuses in early for slower times during the Winter.


----------



## Northerner

Time to get the winter bike out, @Matt Cycle ? ...


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Time to get the winter bike out, @Matt Cycle ? ...
> 
> View attachment 2242



I'm liking the idea of that but I feel it may be a touch on the heavy side!  I hope there is a thermostat as one wrong move and there could be burns in some painful places.


----------



## HOBIE

Very good Northy ! . I have heated grips on my motorbike


----------



## Matt Cycle

T1D Looks Like Me - for World Diabetes Day tomorrow.  Cool but not as cold as last week and dry (with some sun ) I headed out into the hills of the Peak District this morning for a bit of a leg burner and I went through Warslow, Monyash, Crowdecote, Longnor, Hollinsclough and Flash - all places you've probably never heard of.   Winter gear on as it wasn't warm and it did turn a bit chilly when the sun disappeared later on.

Although it was hilly I struggled a bit on this one with not a lot in the legs.  Not sure why - just one of those things?

Strava has it as 45.1 miles at an average speed of 12.9mph and elevation gain of just over 4000 feet. 

With Abbott sorting out the dodgy Libre sensor it was down to strips and the scores on the doors are as follows: before start 6.0 mmol/l, at 12 miles 9.0 mmol/l, at 18 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 26 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 33 miles 11.5 mmol/l, at 39 miles 6.5 mmol/l and back home 6.8 mmol/l.  Had 2 gels, malt loaf, energy drink I'd made and a latte from the cafe at Longnor.

High Needham (seems to consist of a couple of farms)


Hollinsclough


T1D Looks Like Me.  Back on top of the world at Flash.


Garmin stats - same as Strava


----------



## HOBIE

That looks a bit Flash !  that there picky . Very good numbers & picks, you get a pat on the back from me. Well done


----------



## Matt Cycle

The forecast seemed to be changing almost by the hour from last night and this morning and included at various times light rain, heavy rain, dry, sleet and heavy snow .  As it turned out it was mainly dry (odd bits of drizzle) but with residual wet on the roads, oh and it was cold at 2 degrees.  Set off later than I would have liked representing the T1 nation and headed into Cheshire towards Knutsford.  The roads and lanes as well as being wet, had mulched up leaves and tractor mud on them in places - tricky conditions.

Strava readings are 56.3 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 1900 feet.

With it being so cold the meter stopped working so I shoved it down my bibtights to keep warm.  Levels as follows - before start 6.1 mmol/l, at 11 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 22 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 38 miles 4.3 mmol/l, at 46 miles 4.6 mmol/l, at 52 miles 5.7 mmol/l and back home 7.1 mmol/l.  Had energy drink which I sipped throughout the ride, malt loaf and 3 gels.  (I use high 5 gels and get a mixed box as it's cheaper.  The latest one had some mojito flavour gels.  I was thinking close my eyes and I could be in dusty Havana with the slow rumble of old American V8's instead of at the side of the road in freezing cold, damp and gloomy Cheshire with k**bheads in BMW's racing past.   Still, it was good to get out. 

Wet and cold near Marthall


Harvest home - empty maize field at Jodrell Bank


The Garmin (same as Strava )


----------



## HOBIE

Dull weather on pickies today Matt good for you getting out


----------



## Northerner

Excellent control Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

The weather was slightly warmer today compared to yesterday and dry (but still cool) and I headed out to Tatton Park at Knutsford took a loop through Byley to bump up the mileage but it turned into a difficult one particularly on the way back with my blood sugar seemingly in freefall. (Where's my insulin pump??!!!)  This made for slow progress and it was dark by the time I got back and even though I've got lights I'm not keen on riding in the dark - turned fairly chilly on the way back as well.  Still, not far off 70 miles done today.

On the T1 diabetic Strava group last week one of the riders had a difficult time on his ride and posted a message which summed up what it can be like cycling with T1.  It's what I felt today - he said T1 and cycling are not always an easy mix, hypers, hypos and so on but you go out and show it it can be done so f**k you diabetes.

Having said all that I still love getting out for a ride. 

This is possibly the last bigger ride of this year I'll do but who knows if the weather is okay and I get out early enough?

Strava stats are 68.9 miles completed at an average speed of 14.5 mph and elevation gain of just under 2200 feet.

Levels as follows!! (these are all blood readings) - at start 5.3 mmol/l (had a few biscuits), at 11 miles 5.2 mmol/l, at 21 miles 8.3 mmol/l, at 34 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 42 miles 10.1 mmol/l, at 52 miles 4.1 mmol/l, at 60 miles 3.6 mmol/l and back home 5.6 mmol/l.  I'm trying to aim for between 7-10 mmol/l when on the ride.  My replacement libre sensor is playing up again with sometimes ridiculous figures (usually higher) compared to the blood readings so I'll have to speak to Abbott again.   On this ride I had an energy bar, energy drink I sipped throughout the ride, malt loaf and 7 gels (I was down to my last one) and I stopped at the cafe for a latte.

The sun made an appearance near Jodrell Bank


Tatton Hall (on the other side of the lake) at Tatton Park


Stag (sat down) at Tatton Park (hopefully you can make him out from my poor quality photo)


Garmin stats in the dark (photo makes it appear darker than it was)


----------



## Northerner

Wow Matt, 7 gels!  Plus all the other stuff! How many calories does the Garmin say you burn on a ride like that? 70 miles is a pretty good distance!  Sundays will probably be my only enjoyable runs now until mid-March, because we're starting to get well into rush hour now before it gets light in the mornings. I don't have a lot of roads to cross, but a couple of the main ones can get so jammed you can't even rely on the lights to cross safely  Wouldn't like to be on the road on a bike in the dark, I must admit


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Wow Matt, 7 gels!  Plus all the other stuff! How many calories does the Garmin say you burn on a ride like that? 70 miles is a pretty good distance!  Sundays will probably be my only enjoyable runs now until mid-March, because we're starting to get well into rush hour now before it gets light in the mornings. I don't have a lot of roads to cross, but a couple of the main ones can get so jammed you can't even rely on the lights to cross safely  Wouldn't like to be on the road on a bike in the dark, I must admit



Garmin has it as 3438 calories.  I'm never sure whether to believe the calories used bit.  My bike lights are quite bright but I just feel a bit more vulnerable in the dark.  I normally avoid main roads as much as possible but can't avoid them all.  The weather hasn't been too bad so far this year and I'm up to 2748 miles for the year.  I should hopefully be able to get another few rides in before the year ends.  It's only just over 3 weeks before the days start to get longer. 

In terms of my diabetes the problem I have is with basal - I can reduce it but obviously still require it when I come back and the rest of the night.  As it lasts 24 hours you have to be a mind reader/magician to know how much you need and whether you are actually going to be exercising or not.  I usually knock it down a bit but not too much on the chance I may end up not going out. The obvious solution for me would be a pump as I could use a TBR.  No news yet on the waiting list front.  I might speak to the DSN again.


----------



## HOBIE

Nearly 70miles & 14. something ave speed ! That's pretty dam good Matt .  Are you going to get some Snow tyres ?  I got some Kevlar tyres for my Mountain bike, never had a P--------- since (should not have said that). Good picks again. I remember peddling around Lock Tay & seeing a herd of deer.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Nearly 70miles & 14. something ave speed ! That's pretty dam good Matt .  Are you going to get some Snow tyres ?  I got some Kevlar tyres for my Mountain bike, never had a P--------- since (should not have said that). Good picks again. I remember peddling around Lock Tay & seeing a herd of deer.



Ha, no if it's snowing I'll be walking.  I may take the hybrid if it's not too bad but the road bike would be a nightmare in the snow.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Now into December (who knows where the times goes?) and it was sunny and dry today but very cold so I thought I'd head to the hills of the Staffordshire Moorlands.  I'd spent yesterday evening in the freezing man cave (yes, the garage ) fitting a new chain and cassette (it's not an outdated music format but the sprockets on the back wheel for the gear ratios ).  As for the ride itself although there was a cold breeze at lower levels, up on the tops it felt borderline dangerous as the wind speed increased significantly.  Struggling to cope with the wind I headed back down to lower levels and carried on for a ride around Gawsworth and surrounding villages.  The legs were definitely making hard work of it today. 

Strava stats are 48.7 miles completed at an average speed of 14.0 mph and elevation gain of nearly 2900 feet.

Levels as follows (all blood as the Libre sensor has stopped completely now and is telling me to change it with 5 days left.  I'll speak to them but I'm starting to get just a little bit annoyed with it now!)): at start 6.9 mmol/l, at 10 miles 9.6 mmol/l, at 20 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 25 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 33 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 39 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 44 miles 6.3 mmol/l and back home 7.6 mmol/l.  Had protein/energy bar, 1 gel and my energy drink throughout the ride.  Levels will almost certainly carry on falling and during the night.   These things are sent to try us but you have to persevere.  I quite like this quote which sums it up for me:






View from near Morridge


Going up - view from Morridge


Garmin stats


----------



## Northerner

Great job of managing your levels Matt  Shame about the Libre though, hope you get a free replacement  Like the quote too, pretty succinct description!


----------



## HOBIE

I can see bleak pickies there Matt. Winters is coming but well done for being out


----------



## Matt Cycle

After yesterdays heavy rain, today looked better being cool but dry.  Lots of crud on the roads though.  I set off fairly early and decided to head out to the Whitegate Station cafe in Cheshire (about 15 miles from Chester) for a fairly long ride.  I've been there or in that area a few times but the last time was going past on my way to Wales and back in the Summer with the Diabetes Fairy - see avatar <<<<<.  (If you're reading this sometime in the future the avatar may have changed back to a mug - what's the difference I hear you ask!! )  The cafe is a lovely place in a very nice spot run by volunteers next to the Whitegate Way trail used by walkers, horse riders, mountain bikers etc.  Worth seeking out if you're in the area.

Strava stats are 74.5 miles completed at an average speed of 14.6mph and elevation gain of just under 2300 feet.

Levels are a mixture of Libre and blood readings as I'm still not convinced by what the Libre is telling me sometimes. At start 7.5 mmol/l, at 12 miles 5.8 mmol/l, the Libre was saying around 9.0 mmol/l over the next 20 miles but at 22 miles the blood reading was 5.2 mmol/l, at 30 miles Libre said 6.4 mmol/l but blood said 4.1 mmol/l, 30-40 miles Libre was dropping from 10 to 6.6 mmol/l but blood said 3.3 mmol/l , the Libre then consistently read higher sometimes by quite a bit (4 or 5 mmol/l on occasions), next blood at 56 miles was 6.1 mmol/l and on return was 6.8 mmol/l where the Libre was pretty close.  I'm not sure myself, it could be fast moving bg's with the Libre time delay or it could just be a load of crap.   Some of those are pretty crucial in that it's not much use to me saying 6.6 with no direction arrow but the bg was 3.3 mmol/l especially with my lack of hypo awareness.  Anyway, had quite a bit to eat on this one - banana, Aldi protein/energy bar, 5 gels, malt loaf, energy/protein drink and a latte from the cafe.

Whitegate Station cafe at Whitegate.  The road is tarmac but covered in mulched up leaves.


Nearly home.  Setting sun near Rudyard.


Here's the Garmin (from the top - average speed, distance and time taken)


----------



## HOBIE

I love that type of café, ran by volunteers. They have one on Waskerlea way on the c2c. Have done that in the week in-between xmas & new year. It was like being on the Moon ! No noise no trees, no hedges etc, on body. Just rabbit footprints in the snow. A lost world but good . Waskerlea way is an old railway route & one of the highest points in this neck of the world.      Good numbers again Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> I love that type of café, ran by volunteers. They have one on Waskerlea way on the c2c. Have done that in the week in-between xmas & new year. It was like being on the Moon ! No noise no trees, no hedges etc, on body. Just rabbit footprints in the snow. A lost world but good . Waskerlea way is an old railway route & one of the highest points in this neck of the world.      Good numbers again Matt



The Whitegate one is next to an old railway line.  A community coming together and running a wonderful amenity.  Photos in website below taken during sunnier days. 

http://whitegatestation.org.uk/


----------



## Matt Cycle

In the week before Christmas it was back out again late this morning into the big hills of the Peak District and wending my way through various villages including Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Crowdecote and Flash.  Conditions were okay, a bit foggy first thing but some sunshine later although quite cool and dry.  Stopped at the Old Smithy cafe in Monyash for a coffee.  Had a few issues with bg levels on this ride.  It could be the DF getting her own back for me badmouthing her on the Libre thread I posted last week.  I've learned my lesson and I most humbly and sincerely apologise to her majesty. 

Strava stats are 50.6 miles completed at an average speed of 13.0mph and elevation gain of an exact very hilly 4300 feet.

Levels, ah yes levels...mmm.  Well, the Libre showed I'd had issues overnight with it hovering around 13 mmol/l.  On waking I took my Tresiba and corrected and had my breakfast.  All looking good.  On leaving the level was at 7 mmol/l on the Libre and 6.7 mmol/l bg.  After 12 miles it had gone up to 12 mmol/l which it sometimes does before dropping.  On this occasion it didn't drop and at 27 miles after the coffee at Monyash it was up to 17 mmol/l.  The only option which I very rarely have to do and don't like doing was a correction.  So if anyone from UK anti-doping was driving past in Crowdecote today and saw me at the side of the road next to the farm gate, I know it looks highly suspicious but I can assure you I can get the relevant TUE.   After that levels started to fall and I finished on 6.7 mmol/l.  I've no idea what was going on and why they wouldn't come down.  My OH has got a heavy cold and my youngest daughter had one so I hope it's not an indication that I'm getting that.  It was strange in that usually with levels like that I get very heavy legged and desperate for a wee but not in this case. Anyway, I'll see what goes on tonight.  On the ride after the correction I had a protein/energy bar, 1 gel and some of my protein/energy drink.

The Libre sensor has been reading fairly close to the blood levels and even at those higher levels was still fairly close.

Looking back on the road to Monyash


Staffordshire Moorlands


High up in the Staffordshire Moorlands looking towards Tittesworth with Leek in the distance towards the left


Garmin stats


----------



## HOBIE

Well done for being out Matt . Another good thing about being active  & you certainly are


----------



## Northerner

Hope it's not a cold brewing Matt, and you get back to steadier and more predictable levels soon


----------



## Matt Cycle

My last ride must have been an indicator of what was to come as I felt 'off' all last week.  Martyr that I am () I still went into work but felt slightly nauseous and generally unwell.  BG levels had been all over the shop.  Feeling okay now and was fine on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  Decided to go for a shorter ride today into Cheshire today around Gawsworth and it was breezy.  Dry and sunny but very, very breezy.  Struggled against the wind on the way out but got some of the benefit on the way back although it was swirling quite a bit.  Always nice to get out though. 

Strava has it as 30.7 miles completed at an average speed of 14.8mph and elevation gain of just over 1500 feet.

Levels using both bg and the Libre as follows: at start 7.9 mmol/l, then hovered around 7 to 9 mmol/l but the Libre appeared to reading higher as a blood reading showed 4.3 mmol/l at 20 miles.  Blood showed 5.8 mmol/l at 24 miles and 6.0 mmol/l on return.  Libre showed 7 to 9 mmol/l so still higher but not excessively so. Taking the blood readings fairly happy with those.  The Libre sensor was only activated yesterday so hopefully it will settle down in the coming days.  Had one gel and some of my energy/protein drink on the ride.

Near Gawsworth


Garmin stats (Strava lost me 0.1 mph again )


----------



## HOBIE

Still good levels Matt  Do you want to change your name to "Matt the Matrye"  Well done !


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'm off work this week so took advantage of that and went out for a ride into Cheshire.  No fog but it was freeeezing, literally. Plenty of frost on the lanes made riding conditions a bit tricky but it was a beautiful winter's day - cold, sunny and dry.  I headed towards Knutsford and through the villages in that area before looping back.

Strava has it as 57.5 miles completed at an average speed of 14.9mph and elevation gain of just under 2000 feet.  (That ride takes me over 3000 miles for the year.  At the start of the year I had hoped to get to 2000 miles so fairly pleased with that.  I should be getting a Strava review of my cycling year soon so I'll post that up when I get it).

Levels are a mixture of Libre and blood and are as follows: at start 6.5 mmol/l, at 22 miles 6.6 mmol/l (the Libre had been showing 8 to 9 so a little high), at 34 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 40 miles 6.9 mmol/l (the Libre was way out at this stage showing 9 to 10), at at 45 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 52 miles 4.5 mmol/l and on return 6.7 mmol/l.  The Libre settled back down to be fairly close to the blood readings once back.   On the ride I had 4 gels and malt loaf.

Horses in frosty field at Gawsworth (they've got their coats on)


Frozen farm pond at Gawsworth


Frosty lane at Siddington


Garmin stats


----------



## HOBIE

Well done 3000miles ! . Asia is only 4000m there & back with stops.


----------



## Matt Cycle

When I started this thread it was really just to highlight the fact that having diabetes shouldn't be a barrier to exercise.  If someone had said to me 30 years ago lying in my hospital bed at death's door with DKA that at the age of 48 I'd still be cycling, riding 3000 miles a year and doing rides of 126 miles then I'm not sure I would have believed them.  If reading these posts has given anyone the tiniest bit of inspiration to get out and be active then to me it has been worthwhile posting them.  Hopefully some of them were entertaining as well.  I'm not some sort of elite athlete just an ordinary person with T1 diabetes who loves riding around on my bike.  If I can do it, anyone can do it. 

As promised (does anyone actually read any of this?) here's the Strava review of my 2016 cycling year.  The highlight of course being my time with the DF  and the big ride to Wales in July and the ride with her the day after around the Peak District.  Next year, well, I'd like to at least match this years mileage total and do at least one big ride, possibly a coast to coast?  Who knows?


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> (does anyone actually read any of this?)


Can't promise to digest every figure, but I'm impressed with the distances, and I do love the photos.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Can't promise to digest every figure, but I'm impressed with the distances, and I do love the photos.



You're one more Robin.  Other than @HOBIE and @Northerner and Alan has to read everything.   I usually try and put a few photos in to make it interesting (and when I'm taking them it gives me time to check my blood and have a rest ).  Definitely need to invest in a new phone at some point though.


----------



## silentsquirrel

does anyone actually read any of this?

11 300 views suggests quite a few do, Matt!    I also enjoy the photos.   Keep posting, please.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> You're one more Robin.  Other than @HOBIE and @Northerner and Alan has to read everything.   I usually try and put a few photos in to make it interesting (and when I'm taking them it gives me time to check my blood and have a rest ).  Definitely need to invest in a new phone at some point though.


There are some threads I enjoy reading Matt, and this is one of them!  Always a great, positive post, with pictures of countryside I am most envious of  I've often toyed with the idea of getting a Go Pro (action camera) so I could post some of the sights from my running, but I suspect the novelty would wear off within minutes (if not sooner! )

Keep up the good work in 2017, stay fit and healthy  3,000 miles is fabulous, and yes, it is inspiring


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> There are some threads I enjoy reading Matt, and this is one of them!  Always a great, positive post, with pictures of countryside I am most envious of  I've often toyed with the idea of getting a Go Pro (action camera) so I could post some of the sights from my running, but I suspect the novelty would wear off within minutes (if not sooner! )
> 
> Keep up the good work in 2017, stay fit and healthy  3,000 miles is fabulous, and yes, it is inspiring



Thanks Alan.  The weather has been reasonably kind in 2016 and I've managed to get out almost every week throughout the year.  Know what you mean about Go Pro and the novelty factor.  Thought about one myself but battery life only seems to be around 1 to 2 hours. I'd then have to edit it all.  Not sure I've got the time and patience to do it and they're not cheap.


----------



## HOBIE

I have done coast to coast 3 times & what a sense of achievement it is. c2c is the hardest but you know you have climbed so many feet in a day. Sea level to whatever ? Hadrian's wall is flatter but lots to see & I am a "Boarder Reviver"


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> I have done coast to coast 3 times & what a sense of achievement it is. c2c is the hardest but you know you have climbed so many feet in a day. Sea level to whatever ? Hadrian's wall is flatter but lots to see & I am a "Boarder Reviver"



Well done!  The classic C2C is St Bee's Head to Robin Hood's Bay but I've been searching through possible routes for a while and saw an organised one run every year from Seascale to Whitby (150 miles).  I prefer to do my own thing so thought I could 'borrow' their route and add on St Bee's and Robin Hood's Bay (an extra 17 or so miles).  After delving into it it seems the person who organises that event is T1 himself and offers free entry to T1's without the pressure of sponsorship that these events usually require.  It's booked up for 2017 but I may have a think about that one for 2018.  It does however include both the Hardknott and Wrynose passes in the Lake District!! Both have gradients of over 30% (1 in 3) in places.  A lot of people would struggle to walk up them never mind cycling.   Luckily they're towards the start of the ride.

http://www.opencycling.com/coast-to-coast-in-a-day/type1.php


----------



## Radders

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done!  The classic C2C is St Bee's Head to Robin Hood's Bay but I've been searching through possible routes for a while and saw an organised one run every year from Seascale to Whitby (150 miles).  I prefer to do my own thing so thought I could 'borrow' their route and add on St Bee's and Robin Hood's Bay (an extra 17 or so miles).  After delving into it it seems the person who organises that event is T1 himself and offers free entry to T1's without the pressure of sponsorship that these events usually require.  It's booked up for 2017 but I may have a think about that one for 2018.  It does however include both the Hardknott and Wrynose passes in the Lake District!! Both have gradients of over 30% (1 in 3) in places.  A lot of people would struggle to walk up them never mind cycling.   Luckily they're towards the start of the ride.
> 
> http://www.opencycling.com/coast-to-coast-in-a-day/type1.php


We used to do Hardknott &Wrynose on motorbikes in my uni days and some of us struggled: if you have to stop for a sheep or something you have to slip the clutch something chronic to get going again! Can't imagine being able to cycle up those, and down would be even more scary.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Radders said:


> We used to do Hardknott &Wrynose on motorbikes in my uni days and some of us struggled: if you have to stop for a sheep or something you have to slip the clutch something chronic to get going again! Can't imagine being able to cycle up those, and down would be even more scary.



I've read accounts of people doing it - following cars and the smell of burning clutches.  It looks fairly brutal on google streetview and that doesn't always give the same sense of perspective.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done!  The classic C2C is St Bee's Head to Robin Hood's Bay but I've been searching through possible routes for a while and saw an organised one run every year from Seascale to Whitby (150 miles).  I prefer to do my own thing so thought I could 'borrow' their route and add on St Bee's and Robin Hood's Bay (an extra 17 or so miles).  After delving into it it seems the person who organises that event is T1 himself and offers free entry to T1's without the pressure of sponsorship that these events usually require.  It's booked up for 2017 but I may have a think about that one for 2018.  It does however include both the Hardknott and Wrynose passes in the Lake District!! Both have gradients of over 30% (1 in 3) in places.  A lot of people would struggle to walk up them never mind cycling.   Luckily they're towards the start of the ride.
> 
> http://www.opencycling.com/coast-to-coast-in-a-day/type1.php


That would be a fabulous achievement Matt!  I've walked Hardknott and Wrynose and it was very hard work! Good to have them near the start - as long as they don't wear you out for the rest of the way!


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> We used to do Hardknott &Wrynose on motorbikes in my uni days and some of us struggled: if you have to stop for a sheep or something you have to slip the clutch something chronic to get going again! Can't imagine being able to cycle up those, and down would be even more scary.


I have done those passes on my Motorbike, A 1200cc BMW GS & I am tippytoes its that high .


----------



## Matt Cycle

First ride of the year and I decided to head for the hills this afternoon for a shorter ride.  Although I had full winter gear on it was absolutely freezing and at one point my head started to ache from the cold.  Patches of ice across the roads made conditions difficult as well - had to take it steady. At on point I got off to wheel my bike on a country lane past a whole sheet of ice caused by field run off!  Let's just say it was er, bracing.  I went on a reverse loop and headed through Thorncliffe and up to Flash before returning through Hollinsclough and Longnor.

Strava has it as 28.3 miles completed at a rather steady 12.2mph and elevation gain of just over 2800 feet.

Levels as follows: at the start 6.7 mmol/l (had a few top up biscuits), then using the Libre it was hovering around 8 and 9 before shooting up into the teens , I did a blood test and it showed 9.3 mmol/l .  I'm not sure if the cold was affecting it.  I then struggled to get blood results because of the cold although the Libre was showing high teens.  On return the blood result was 10.0 mmol/l.  A bit high but should drop over the next few hours.  Not sure what was going on with those really.  It was shorter ride and I didn't have anything to eat. Overdoing it with the biscuits at the start/ liver dump?  Oh, I know - it's diabetes!!

Looking towards the Roaches from Morridge (I'm heading towards the right and following the road around for the photo below)


Looking back towards the Roaches


Garmin stats


----------



## Northerner

Glad I did my run yesterday when it was a bit warmer!   Beautiful pictures Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

To quote Steeleye Span it was a misty, moisty morning.  Damp in the air that turned into drizzle but it wasn't cold.  I headed to Tatton Park at Knutsford for a 100+km ride.  I came back via Congleton and over Biddulph Moor.  The drizzle eased off and towards the end the sun made an appearance.  The bike definitely needs a clean.  Surprisingly, considering the damp conditions I saw plenty of other riders - possible new years resolutions after the excesses of Christmas?

Strava stats are 63.4 miles completed at an average speed of 14.2mph and elevation gain of just under 2600 feet.

Bit disappointed with the average speed as at the half way stage at Tatton Park it was 16.1mph.  Struggled a bit on the way back - the climb up Biddulph Moor is hard work but I'm blaming the diabetes. Well, if you've got a poor time just blame the diabetes.   I can't wait for the pump now as I'm just finding it incredibly difficult sometimes trying to successfully manage exercise like this using a 24 hour injected basal (Tresiba).  The Levemir was no different.  For me when it works it's more luck than anything and there doesn't seem to be any pattern to it.  It's not just on the ride there's all the hours afterwards as well that are affected.  Anyone using pens to control your diabetes and wishing to exercise then I certainly don't want to put you off as it is more than possible as I've been doing for 30 years but it just takes a bit of planning.

Levels as follows: (all blood as the Libre sensor finished earlier today), at start 5.2 mmol/l (had a couple of biscuits), at 11 miles 9.6 mmol/l, at 20 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 30 miles 8.2 mmol/l, at 41 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 46 miles 3.8 mmol/l (that was the reason I was  going so slow ), at 51 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 56 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 60 miles 4.1 mmol/l and back home 6.2 mmol/l.  On the ride I had energy/protein bar, malt loaf and 3 gels.

Jodrell Bank radio telescope in the mist


On the climb up to Biddulph Moor


Enveloping mist returned right at the end near Rudyard (wasn't as dark as it appears in this photo)


The Garmin


----------



## Rhapsody

Well I can't compete with you cyclists but I'm looking forward to getting our exercise bike on Saturday.  Also just finished an NHS exercise class lasting 5 weeks which has done my back some good, just need to muster the enthusiasm to carry on.  Been losing around 1lb a week but went on a downward slope over Christmas.  Haven't been on the scales since .....  Hope the New Year has started off on a good note for you all.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Rhapsody said:


> Well I can't compete with you cyclists but I'm looking forward to getting our exercise bike on Saturday.  Also just finished an NHS exercise class lasting 5 weeks which has done my back some good, just need to muster the enthusiasm to carry on.  Been losing around 1lb a week but went on a downward slope over Christmas.  Haven't been on the scales since .....  Hope the New Year has started off on a good note for you all.



Good for you Rhapsody.  Get some music playing or something to watch on the TV or tablet when you're on your exercise bike.  Hope the weight comes off.  New Year is going okay for me and I'm up to 91 miles after 2 rides.  I don't need to lose any weight though, there would be nothing left!


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt. Good pickies again. It sounded cool the post before last. Slippy is no fun  even if you had 4 wheels.


----------



## Rhapsody

Matt Cycle said:


> Good for you Rhapsody.  Get some music playing or something to watch on the TV or tablet when you're on your exercise bike.  Hope the weight comes off.  New Year is going okay for me and I'm up to 91 miles after 2 rides.  I don't need to lose any weight though, there would be nothing left!


Had a good day yesterday, climbed on the scales and bingo, lost 2lbs this week so feeling on the upward slope again.  Won't be hitting the carbs this week so hope for another result.  Also managed to do 5km on the exercise bike and hope to keep building up every day.  BS been a little erratic though and just can't get it down to where I would like to be.  Think I need to see a dietician,  All this reading of carbs on the packets and figuring out which to follow is seriously doing my head in!


----------



## HOBIE

Rhapsody said:


> Had a good day yesterday, climbed on the scales and bingo, lost 2lbs this week so feeling on the upward slope again.  Won't be hitting the carbs this week so hope for another result.  Also managed to do 5km on the exercise bike and hope to keep building up every day.  BS been a little erratic though and just can't get it down to where I would like to be.  Think I need to see a dietician,  All this reading of carbs on the packets and figuring out which to follow is seriously doing my head in!


Keep going Rhapsody !  I always go LOW carbs if possible. Less damage !   Keep them legs moving


----------



## Matt Cycle

As it's my birthday I booked the day off work and took a ride out.  With it all being perfectly legal and above board I thought I'd visit one of those erm, 'establishments' and treat missen to a nice tart.  Anyway, after visiting such a place I actually ended up with a reyt pudding.

Yes, as most of you will have gathered I took a trip into the Peak District to the popular market town of Bakewell to the sample the famous Bakewell pudding.  Very nice it was too and couldn't be further from your Mr Kipling rubbish.  As to what the rest of you were thinking of, I'll never know. 

The weather was misty with damp in the air and occasional drizzle but no rain.  Very murky conditions.  Bakewell and back means hills so it was a tough ride but good to get out especially as I didn't get out at the weekend.

Strava has it as 50.5 miles completed at an average speed of 12.8mph and elevation gain (not surprisingly) a rather large 4400 feet.

Levels as follows: at start 7.4 mmol/l, at 10 miles 9.8 mmol/l, at 28 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 35 miles 4.7 mmol/l, at 42 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 47 miles 8.4 mmol/l and back home 9.2 mmol/l.  Must have overdone the gels but the effects of the ride will have an impact on bg over the next few hours and through the night.  On the ride I had the Bakewell pudding, energy/protein bar, 4 gels.

The old original Bakewell pudding shop (funny that as there another one around the corner that also sells original Bakewell puddings) - the phone camera makes it look like the window has caved in. 


Part way through the pudding - yum yum


Patches of snow from last week still around higher up.  This is near Longnor.


Garmin stats


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Must have overdone the gels


Are you sure it wasn't the pudding?
Happy birthday, anyway!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks Robin.  Don't think it was the pudding.  They came in small, medium and large.  The large was huge but I was very tempted by the medium but played it safe with the small.  Plenty of climbing back out of Bakewell to home and didn't fancy a lot of it sitting in my stomach, nice as it was.


----------



## Lindarose

Happy Birthday Matt. Good idea to have a day off work . The shop looks very quaint.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks Lindarose.   I booked the day off before Christmas with no idea what the weather would be like but determined to go out whatever the weather.  If however it had been snowing like last Thursday/Friday then I wouldn't have been able to get out and if it was torrential rain then I may have reconsidered.   Luckily, it wasn't too bad.  Nearly banged my head on the ceiling in that shop.  Apparently, it was built in the 17th century - obviously people weren't as tall then.  Bakewell has quite a few shops like that and is a nice place to go but gets very busy with visitors.  Chatsworth is fairly close by.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Frosty first thing, then it started snowing so I left it a bit later before setting off for a ride into Cheshire to Byley and surroundings.  It was still very cold (full Winter gear on) and the melted frost left a delightful cruddy mess on the roads.  I felt pretty good on this ride though as I think my Tuesday outing would have helped.  I'll have to get out more often. 

Strava stats are 55.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.1mph and elevation gain of 1880 feet.

A few issues with bg levels on this ride.  Started at 11.7 mmol/l, at 11 miles 9.7 mmol/l, at 22 miles 4.6 mmol/l, at 30 miles 3.8 mmol/l, at 38 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 44 miles 6.8 mmol/l, at 50 miles 3.3 mmol/l , at 53 miles 5.7 mmol/l and back home 5.7 mmol/l.  Had quite a bit on this one - 4 gels, malt loaf, energy/protein bar, energy/protein drink that I made in the bottle.  I saw the main consultant at the clinic on Friday and he said 'what's happening with this pump?', after I said I'm not sure but I'm on the waiting list he said he would get on the case to hurry things along.  So positive news with that. 

Pedalling along the quiet lanes and taking in the surroundings I was thinking about the sad news yesterday regarding AlisonM.  I know she mentioned she used to cycle when living in London.  So this one was for you Ally. 

(Not many photos today it was freezing.  Sorry!)

This is at Byley.  I remember taking a photo here last March showing all the daffodils in bloom.  It's the 22nd January and the daffs are appearing and some are in flower.  Spring is not far away (well, it's either that or global warming!)


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Robin

Daffodils!? Blimey, not even our snowdrops are out here!


----------



## Lindarose

You're very brave Matt cycling in this cold weather. Do you think the low temperatures affect your BGs!  How lovely to see the daffs out already and know that spring is hopefully not too far away! 
And a cycle ride for Ally is a lovely sentiment.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Daffodils!? Blimey, not even our snowdrops are out here!



Yes, strange goings on.  I haven't seen any other flowers anywhere else.  They obviously like to look after them around there as they have those posts with the tape attached presumably to stop vehicles driving onto the verge.  Nice smooth road surface as well. 



Lindarose said:


> You're very brave Matt cycling in this cold weather. Do you think the low temperatures affect your BGs!  How lovely to see the daffs out already and know that spring is hopefully not too far away!
> And a cycle ride for Ally is a lovely sentiment.



I've often noticed low temperatures will make them drop but being diabetes it's not every time.  I lowered my Tresiba this morning but I'm still expecting bg's to drop in the night.  I'll lower my Tresiba tomorrow morning as well but by Tuesday it should be back to normal.  It's never easy!


----------



## Lindarose

No it certainly doesn't sound easy. So you'll have to eat something with carbs to keep you from going too low tonight? Hope you've got something nice to enjoy


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> No it certainly doesn't sound easy. So you'll have to eat something with carbs to keep you from going too low tonight? Hope you've got something nice to enjoy



Possibly.  It depends what reading I get before bed.  This is where the beauty of the pump would come into play as I could set a TBR during the ride whereas with the Tresiba once it's in, it's in.  Tresiba is once a day so in some ways it was slightly easier to manage something like this when I was on split Levemir.  Roll on pump day!


----------



## HOBIE

Hoped you really enjoyed Matt. You deserve a little Tart    (sorry ). HAPPY "B" day


----------



## Matt Cycle

An earlier start today and it was just a bit on the cold side!  We'd had rain, sleet and snow last night and as the temperature had dropped overnight this had turned to ice making riding conditions difficult in places, nice and sunny though.  I headed towards Knutsford and came back via Byley (had a check on the daffodils - I think a few more flower heads have appeared).  The temperature must have risen a degree or so in the 4.5 hours I was out (still cold) and heading back towards the Staffordshire Moorlands the mist and fog descended.  No rain though which is always a bonus.

Strava has it as 60.6 miles completed at an average speed of 14.5mph and elevation gain of just over 2000 feet.  Fairly pleased with the start to the year as that ride takes me to 258 miles.

Levels as follows (used both blood and Libre, these are all blood) - at start 7.8 mmol/l, after 12 miles 10.6 mmol/l, after 30 miles 6.6 mmol/l (Libre had been showing more than this), after 38 miles 6.4 mmol/l, after 50 miles 5.8 mmol/l and back home 8.3 mmol/l.  Some variation between the blood readings and Libre as per usual.  Had energy bar and 3 gels on the ride.  This just shows the capricious nature of the dia-beast-es as similar distance, temperature as last week yet the carbs required were completely different.  I have got a bit of a cold at the moment (sat facing someone at work who has been coughing all week) so maybe that had something to do with it.

Ice on the canal near Macclesfield


I've taken a few from this spot near Gawsworth (usually stop to check my blood) showing snow and sun on the hills.  This one has the mist and fog rolling in which I'd meet in a few miles.


Here's the Garmin (Strava's roundings are 0.1 of a mile and a whole 0.2mph different ) - 4 hrs 8 mins ride time


----------



## HOBIE

It was cool here too Matt but we have been spoilt this year no real snow etc & it is still Jan.  Sun was out here & very little slippy stuff,


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> It was cool here too Matt but we have been spoilt this year no real snow etc & it is still Jan.  Sun was out here & very little slippy stuff,



Yes, it's not been too bad so far this year.  Nice and sunny today first thing but the ice was the problem.  I saw a car at Bosley near Macclesfield that had gone off the road through a hedge and ended up in a field .  Three police cars there dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## HOBIE

Hope everyone was ok in the car Matt.  When I was a kid was miles from home & there was a Sherpa van upside down & a right mess due to icy roads. Freighted me because of the state of things.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Into February and it was an 80 up today.  No, not my age although I might look it - it was an 80 mile ride out to Whitegate in Cheshire and then on towards Delamere.  Stopped at the Whitegate cafe again on the way back.  Weather was okay, cold but not as cold as last week, dry with some sun and some mist.  This was a tough one with some issues with BG levels.  Now there's a theme emerging here because this ride involved going through Byley (that's the third time in 3 weeks) so all those interested in the Byley Daffodil Watch (er, that'll be me then as I think Robin and Lindarose were just being polite showing an interest a couple of weeks ago ) anyway there's exciting news - see photo below.

Strava has it as 81.0 miles completed at an average speed of 14.4mph and elevation gain of just under 2500 feet.

Levels.  Well this is what makes T1 and exercise a bit frustrating.  I reduced my Tresiba this morning.  I was using the Libre and as it's been behaving itself relied on that most of the time.  Started at 7.7 mmol/l and it was a fairly steady 5-7 mmol/l.  (In normal circumstances okay but on the bike I try to run it higher 7-10 mmol/l).  Then it was dropping into the 4's with a down arrow.  I was stopping and checking and shovelling stuff in and it went up but it kept dropping back. At the end of the ride I'd had all 7 gels, some of my glucogel, energy/protein bar and a banana.  I returned on a 7.7 mmol/l.  Should be fun through the night.   I'll keep on pedalling though. Inspiration, strength, courage, determination - Type 1.

For daffodil lovers everywhere feast your eyes on this


Almost home (near Rudyard) - paused for a rest, I mean the view at the top of the hill 


The Garmin


----------



## Lindarose

The daffs look beautiful Matt. And yes I really am interested. But to be honest I'm more amazed at how far you cycle! Hubby dared to suggest it's a photo taken last April!  Ha ha


----------



## Robin

Definitely not just polite interest. Our daffs are still about three inches of green poking through the soil, (though our snowdrops are out.) I reckon all you cyclists give off so much heat as you pass, it gives them a head start.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> The daffs look beautiful Matt. And yes I really am interested. But to be honest I'm more amazed at how far you cycle! Hubby dared to suggest it's a photo taken last April!  Ha ha





Robin said:


> Definitely not just polite interest. Our daffs are still about three inches of green poking through the soil, (though our snowdrops are out.) I reckon all you cyclists give off so much heat as you pass, it gives them a head start.



I was only joking.  The flowering daffs are unusual as I haven't seen any anywhere else - even in the same area.  Behind me where I took the photo there was a long verge of them without flowers yet although fully grown.  I spoke to a colleague at work who likes her gardening about it when I saw them a couple of weeks ago and she seemed to think there was an early flowering variety.  It could be the heat although they won't get much from me - I'm too slow.  Saw quite a few snowdrops as well.  I don't want to jinx it as it'll probably snow next week and it's still early February but it had the feel of an early Spring day.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out earlyish today with snow forecast.  It was cold.....not just a bit cold but very cold.  Very strong winds, sleet, snow showers (and some sun) made it interesting riding conditions.  On the way back with sleet in my face and almost coming to a standstill with the strong headwind I thought this is refreshing but also roll on nicer weather.   I headed into Cheshire as snow was on the hills and went on one of my usual routes around Jodrell Bank and Goostrey.  Got back home to thaw out.  I spent yesterday in the freezing cold cleaning and (in the garage) adjusting the bike and it was running like a Swiss watch.  I'll have to do it all again. 

Strava stats are 51.8 miles completed at a rather slow average speed of 14.3 mph and elevation gain of just over 1900 feet.  Remember if it's not on Strava it didn't happen. 






Not as much testing as it was so cold.  Levels as follows at start 6.3 mmol/l, at 20 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 25 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 33 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 40 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 47 miles 6.7 mmol/l and back home 8.1 mmol/l.  Slightly lower than I'd like on the way round.  I had energy/protein bar, 3 gels.

Jodrell Bank telescope in the distance through the trees across the maize stubble field


Dusting of snow up in the hills near Bosley (I think it's a radio antenna up there)


The Garmin


----------



## Smiric

Matt Cycle said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just thought I'd bore you  with my cycling today.  Nice sunny early Autumn day and I completed just over 60 miles at an average speed of 15.4 mph (no, I'm not the quickest) and elevation gain of 2400 feet.
> 
> BG levels as follows: 30 minutes before start this morning 6.0 mmol/l (too low so had 3 biscuits), at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, around 40 miles it was 9.2 mmol/l and at 50 miles it was 6.2 mmol/l.  Back home it was 5.3 mmol/l.  Apart from the biscuits before the start - during the ride I had two pieces of malt loaf, a flapjack plus some dextrose gel - no need for the banana.  Levels often carry on dropping hours after and during the night - so extra testing is normally required.
> 
> Anyone else get active on this sunny Sunday?


Nice going bro! Want to get into cycling myself - soon, I keep telling myself. 

Overall good control as well - although you spiked a little bit (9.2) - maybe spread the biscuits out a little bit more to help with this?


----------



## Stitch147

You were braver than me today Matt, couldn't face the cold walk this morning. I'll be doing my normal work to the office in the morning though.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Smiric said:


> Nice going bro! Want to get into cycling myself - soon, I keep telling myself.
> 
> Overall good control as well - although you spiked a little bit (9.2) - maybe spread the biscuits out a little bit more to help with this?



You can get a reasonable road bike for £300-400.  There's plenty of good second hand options as well.  (Then you have to get the clothing, extras, upgrades etc, etc ).  I've always done it because I enjoyed it and like going out seeing the countryside and knowing I got there under my own steam.  You get to see things you'd never see from a car and can get much further than running or walking.  The exercise benefits are a definite bonus.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Stitch147 said:


> You were braver than me today Matt, couldn't face the cold walk this morning. I'll be doing my normal work to the office in the morning though.



It was absolutely freezing Stitch.  Took my glove off to get a drop of blood for the meter (the meter stopped working as it was too cold so I had to resort to shoving it in my bibtights to keep it warm) and I couldn't feel my fingers, never mind getting a drop of blood.  Cold I can usually cope with but the very strong wind and snow showers/sleet made it hard going.


----------



## Lindarose

As usual a very impressive ride in such cold weather. It was all I could do to go to work earlier and walk Henry after.  Rest of the evenings been a very lazy one. 
I'd also be scared of falling off in bad weather. As you get quite a speed going is that ever a worry to you?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> As usual a very impressive ride in such cold weather. It was all I could do to go to work earlier and walk Henry after.  Rest of the evenings been a very lazy one.
> I'd also be scared of falling off in bad weather. As you get quite a speed going is that ever a worry to you?



It sounds like you took the sensible option.  The forecast had given light snow for most of the day yesterday so I thought I wouldn't be getting out.  In the end though it was just sleet and snow showers and didn't settle.

I'm not particularly quick on the bike anyway but do take it extra steady when there's frost and ice about.  Damp on the roads from rain, sleet or snow can make it tricky as well especially if Farmer Giles has just come out of his muddy field in his tractor.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back to the hilly Peak District this week for a ride that took in Flash, Hollinsclough, Longnor, Crowdecote and Monyash.  I decided to face my bete noire head on and tackled the Crowdecote climb from the other direction.  I've done it the other way several times.  Managed to get up without stopping and it wasn't as bad as I feared.  It was a strange day weatherwise being fairly mild but with a misty drizzle up on the tops, sun on the way back and the roads had dried out.  A few daffs starting to appear now (there's probably some summer flowering plants at Byley in Cheshire ), loads of snowdrops - very Spring like. 

Strava stats are 53.5 miles completed at an average speed of 12.9mph and elevation gain just shy of 4500 feet.

Levels as follows: started at 6.0 mmol/l, at 10 miles 4.9 mmol/l, at 21 miles 4.4 mmol/l, at 29 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 35 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 45 miles 7.6 mmol/l, at 49 miles 6.8 mmol/l, and back home 3.8 mmol/l.  A few lows there as I'm aiming for between 6.5 to 10. I'd reduced my Tresiba this morning.  I had energy/protein bar, malt loaf and 4 gels plus a latte from the Old Smithy cafe in Monyash.

I realise I've more than likely taken photos of these before at various times!

Dark skies near Bradnop


Tittesworth reservoir in the distance viewed from near Morridge


Photo opportunity - who's that k***head blocking the sign at Flash?  (This is taken at the other side of the village than I usually take)


Heading towards Hartington


The Garmin (Few bits of moss in the block paving there - need some Roundup )


----------



## Robin

You need Jeyes fluid for moss, not roundup!
Impressive ride, impressive views, as usual, Matt!


----------



## Lindarose

Well done again Matt and love the pics. There are so many snowdrops around. Love seeing them.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> You need Jeyes fluid for moss, not roundup!
> Impressive ride, impressive views, as usual, Matt!



Shows the extent of my horticultural knowledge!  The power of advertising as I just put the only one I'd heard of.  Cutting lawns and hedges, weeding and digging is the extent of my gardening skills.  Half the time I wouldn't know the difference between a weed and a flower.  If they've got nice flowers I haven't got a problem.  Thanks for the tip with the Jeyes.


----------



## Stitch147

Great pics.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Cheshire this week for a 100km ride which featured an 'incident' and more exciting news for those daft about daffodils.  Not many photos but it's quality not quantity.  Conditions were dry, not too cold but extremely blustery - this dried out wet on the roads from last nights rain but made riding conditions difficult.  A few bits of drizzle on the way back which didn't amount to much.  I headed out towards Macclesfield and onto Knutsford, over to Byley and back via Goostrey.  Struggled on this one a bit.  It was okay going out but the legs were saying no coming back.  The strong wind obviously didn't help but no excuses. 

The 'incident' was a regrettable traffic misdemeanour involving cycling on footpaths resulting in an injury although there are mitigating circumstances.  Unfortunately, I strayed onto a footpath whilst tapping the ash from my meerschaum pipe onto a wall at the side of the road.  A person on the footpath at the time suffered from a badly scuffed shoe whilst moving out of the way.  Paramedics were called and arrived with kiwi polish and a brush and fortunately for all concerned the shoe buffed up very well.  The IP was able to continue their journey to the shop around the corner.  A most unfortunate incident. 

Strava stats are 63.0 miles completed at an average speed of 14.5mph and elevation gain of just under 2100 feet.

I've got a libre sensor on at the moment but it was playing silly beggars some of the time so the blood readings were as follows: levels at the start 7.8 mmol/l, at 20 miles 9.1 mmol/l, at 39 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 44 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 49 miles 4.6 mmol/l, at 54 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 59 miles 5.1 mmol/l and back home 7.8 mmol/l.  I had energy/protein bar and 3 gels.  Reduced the Tresiba this morning.

Here you go - the Byley daffs.  (Saw quite a few other daffodils now flowering, loads of snowdrops and crocuses)


They carry on from behind where the above photo was taken although those are not all in flower yet


The Garmin


----------



## Robin

Glad to see the daffs didn't all get Dorised!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Glad to see the daffs didn't all get Dorised!



No, they all seemed fine and upstanding.  Very breezy today as well.  Some of them I think are on the turn.  I don't know how long they last but it's probably not surprising really as I first saw some of them that were already flowering on 22nd January.


----------



## Northerner

Surprisingly, I've seen very few daffs as yet, although the park is full of crocuses


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> Surprisingly, I've seen very few daffs as yet, although the park is full of crocuses


My miniature rockery daffs are just out, they're called 'February Gold' so they only made it with a couple of days to spare. None of my tall daffs are out yet. The ones that face south are budding, but the North facing ones under the hedge are only a few inches up.


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> My miniature rockery daffs are just out, they're called 'February Gold' so they only made it with a couple of days to spare. None of my tall daffs are out yet. The ones that face south are budding, but the North facing ones under the hedge are only a few inches up.


I always thought daffs flowered from the south of the country northwards - I remember something on QI about the rate at which they move north being the answer to one of the questions


----------



## Matt Cycle

Just a short ride around the hilly Staffordshire Moorlands this afternoon.  I'm busy tomorrow (and the forecast isn't looking great) so managed to get out for 2.5 hours ride.  I walked into town this morning and in the sun it felt quite warm.  I was tempted to go with the short sleeved summer jersey with a long sleeved base layer underneath but decided against it and stuck with winter jersey - I'm glad I did as it was breezy up on the tops and the sun went in with rain threatening and a bit of a shower just as I got back.

Strava has it as 32.1 miles completed at an average speed of 13.5mph and elevation gain of just over 2600 feet.

Levels have been a bit of a rollercoaster this last week and I'm seriously tempted to ask to go back on Levemir. (Still waiting on the pump - I spoke to the DSN about it a couple of weeks ago).  On today's ride at start 6.7 mmol/l, libre was saying 6's to 7's I checked blood at 20 miles and it was 3.7 mmol/l , at 27 miles 6.3 mmol/l and back home 7.6 mmol/l.  I had 3 gels and half an energy/protein bar.

River Hamps near Waterfall just before the long climb to Morridge


From the Roaches looking towards Tittesworth reservoir - that's where I'm heading next


The Garmin


----------



## Robin

No daffs this week? Here's some I found on Wednesday in central London.
I've forgotten, did you swap to Lantus or Toujeo or something? I've often wondered if Levemir would be a bit more 'instant' than Lantus if I wanted to alter the dose. I'm on a quest to iron out my washing line shaped Libre trace overnight.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> No daffs this week? Here's some I found on Wednesday in central London.
> I've forgotten, did you swap to Lantus or Toujeo or something? I've often wondered if Levemir would be a bit more 'instant' than Lantus if I wanted to alter the dose. I'm on a quest to iron out my washing line shaped Libre trace overnight.



Impressive.  Saw a few daffs but nothing to get too excited about.

I swapped from Levemir to Tresiba last year.  Tresiba has a flatter profile and longer life and is just one injection, you don't split it.  It's fine if you're doing the same things day in day out.  The problem for me is work during the week can be a bit more active and when I go out on the bike then this is very difficult on one basal injection.  I'm not saying it was easy on Levemir but with two injections there was a bit more control.  Yes, I found Levemir to work fairly quickly if doses were altered whereas with Tresiba whilst not bad does seem to have more of a delayed response in comparison.


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Impressive.  Saw a few daffs but nothing to get too excited about.
> 
> I swapped from Levemir to Tresiba last year.  Tresiba has a flatter profile and longer life and is just one injection, you don't split it.  It's fine if you're doing the same things day in day out.  The problem for me is work during the week can be a bit more active and when I go out on the bike then this is very difficult on one basal injection.  I'm not saying it was easy on Levemir but with two injections there was a bit more control.  Yes, I found Levemir to work fairly quickly if doses were altered whereas with Tresiba whilst not bad does seem to have more of a delayed response in comparison.


Ah, thank you for that. Yes, my problem is not having a consistent routine, and there are times when I'd like to lower basal and see a result more quickly, but then, Lantus seems to last the full 24 hrs, and now I've shifted it to lunchtimes, it's not causing such a whoosh downwards at midnight. I guess it's swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out for another 100km ride today in what was a lovely Spring day.  Mild, dry conditions with sunshine.  Daffodils (and crocuses) everywhere - Spring had definitely sprung (at least today anyway ).  I headed into leafy Cheshire and the footballers residential area of choice - Alderley Edge to lower the tone of the area on my £350 bike.   I came back through Knutsford, Byley and Goostrey.  I had winter gear on again and got a bit of a glow on in the sunshine - saw some cyclists in short sleeved jerseys and shorts.  However, the cloud returned on the way home and it cooled down.

Strava has it as 62.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of just under 2200 feet.  This ride now takes me over 600 miles for the year in 11 rides.

Libre finished last week so it's blood readings - at start 6.2 mmol/l (had a couple of biscuits), at 11 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 22 miles 4.7 mmol/l, at 30 miles 8.3 mmol/l, at 40 miles 12.8 mmol/l (think this was duff reading with gel on finger but didn't check ), at 45 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 51 miles 5.0 mmol/l, at 55 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 59 miles 6.1 mmol/l  and back home 6.6 mmol/l.  Lower readings than I'd like really when on the bike and had quite a bit to eat - 5 gels, energy/protein bar, malt loaf and latte from the Jodrell Bank cafe.  As per recent times I'd lowered my Tresiba this morning but may need to re-think it. 

Byley daffodils - stretch all the way along and all in bloom now but some are definitely on their way out


There are loads of random daffs on the verges - I presume these though have been planted outside this house in a quiet lane near Siddington (evidence of last nights rain on the lane)


Going up, almost home near Rudyard


The Garmin


----------



## Robin

Lovely pics again, Matt. Oh, and I sometimes think it looks like I only notice the scenery, and not your amazing times/distances, for which I am full of admiration.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Took the day off work today for a fasting blood test at the hospital first thing this morning so managed to get out this afternoon for a ride.  Weather was glorious - sunny, dry but a bit breezy.  Actually felt quite warm in the sun.  I headed into the Cheshire lanes and back through Congleton and Biddulph Moor - hilly! Things were going fine until a hypo on the way back that knocked the wind out of my sails.  Ended up with a rubbish average speed.   I'm blaming the fasting blood test for putting things out of kilter in terms of food and timings rather than my own incompetence - I half expected issues of some sort. 

Strava stats are 41.6 miles completed at an average speed of 13.9mph and elevation gain of just over 2100 feet.

Levels as follows: at start 9.4 mmol/l, at 11 miles 8.9 mmol/l, at 22 miles 7.4 mmol/l, at 30 miles 2.8 mmol/l (oh dear) , at 34 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 38 miles 6.2 mmol/l and back home 8.0 mmol/l.  I had 3 gels, malt loaf and energy/protein bar.

It's all here on this one - Jodrell Bank radio telescope, random verge daffs and stubble maize field.


Hard work in the breeze but glad I made it to the top! Near Biddulph Moor. (Sheep to the right of photo)


Garmin (still need to get that Jeyes )


----------



## Lindarose

Sorry you had a bit of a tough ride today but it makes sense your thinking that the fasting for your blood test caused the problems. You did well anyway 
I notice a lack of daffodils or other flowers 
When I was out with Milo yesterday I saw a patch of beautiful primroses in someone's garden. Reminded me of when I was a child and they were quite common. Don't see them much nowadays. Sorry not related to your bike ride Matt but thought I'd mention it anyway!


----------



## Robin

There is a clump of daffs! Matt wouldn't disappoint us.


----------



## Lindarose

How could I even think it! I need a bigger phone screen!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> Sorry you had a bit of a tough ride today but it makes sense your thinking that the fasting for your blood test caused the problems. You did well anyway
> I notice a lack of daffodils or other flowers
> When I was out with Milo yesterday I saw a patch of beautiful primroses in someone's garden. Reminded me of when I was a child and they were quite common. Don't see them much nowadays. Sorry not related to your bike ride Matt but thought I'd mention it anyway!



Yes, the daffs are all coming out now.  It was all very nice and Spring-like in the sunshine.  Nice again today (but I was back at work ) and it looks like the weather is set fair for the weekend and the early part of next week at least where I live anyway - have to make the most of it.


----------



## HOBIE

Keep peddling Matt & taking picks


----------



## Ditto

Jodrell Bank! I've got a pic of my Dad painting that back in the 50s.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

I went out and did 50 miles today in the sun


----------



## Matt Cycle

A week from today 31 years ago I was in a pretty bad state in hospital in Sheffield with DKA having just been diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes.  My Mum was there with me on that day.  Fast forward nearly 31 years and today I went to see my Mum on Mother’s Day.  Thanks Mum and thanks to Frederick Banting and Charles Best for keeping me alive and all the doctors and nurses for caring for me over the past 31 years.  Because of all those people I was able to cycle over 80 hilly miles to Sheffield to see my Mum.  Amazing.

It was lovely weather again today being sunny and dry but a bit windy on the tops.  A slight chill in the air meant I stuck with the bibtights rather than bibshorts hoping I wouldn’t overheat but I did have a summer jersey on.  I set off early from North Staffordshire for the hilly trip through the Peak District to the steel city.  I’ve not been back for a bit so I decided to head into the city centre for a look round the busy city streets.  It was a bit different from the quiet lanes I normally ride on.  After seeing my Mum I headed out of Sheffield and back through Owler Bar, Baslow, Bakewell, Monyash, Hartington and Warslow.

Strava stats are 82.3 miles completed at an average speed of 12.9mph and a not unexpected elevation gain of just over 6200 feet. 

It was one of those days where my blood sugar kept saying 'feed me'.  Started at 6.0 mmol/l (had a couple of biscuits), at 12 miles 4.7 mmol/l, at 26 miles 5.5 mmol/l, at 41 miles 5.0 mmol/l, at 47 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 61 miles 2.1 mmol/l , at 67 miles 7.4 mmol/l, at 72 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 77 miles 4.2 mmol/l and back home 6.8 mmol/l.  Should be fun tonight.   On the ride I had 5 gels, banana, energy/protein drink, two breadcakes (rolls) at my Mums, medium bakewell pudding - well it was just after the 2.1 mmol/l and I thought why not.

Apologies to Robin and Lindarose for the lack of daffodil photos but good news for @Northerner @Flower and other ex-Sheffielders with some photos of Sheffield to reminisce.  It's a changed quite a bit.

Looking down Fargate from Pinstone Street ("be there 2 o clock by the fountain down the road" - sorry Jarvis the Goodwin fountain disappeared in 1998 )


The 'new' Peace Gardens


Couldn't not go here could I.  Beautiful downtown Bramall Lane home of Sheffield's finest.  (We don't mention the other lot with the stupid name from S6 )


Me at Bramall Lane (bit of a faux pas wearing blue)


Had this road all to myself on the way to Hartington


The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

Good numbers ,pickies, & distance Matt.


----------



## Lindarose

What a fantastic effort to see your mum Bet she was so happy to see you! Wow 80 miles! No daffs required


----------



## Northerner

Great pictures Matt, and a terrific effort - glad you had good weather for it 

Haven't been back to Sheffield for a few years now, but even then the city had changed a lot since I left in 1996. I love the 'new' Peace Gardens, the landscaping around the railway station and the area around the Crucible/Lyceum - the 'new' Winter Garden is fabulous  Love that city and often consider selling up here and returning - thanks for making me homesick!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> What a fantastic effort to see your mum Bet she was so happy to see you! Wow 80 miles! No daffs required



Ah yes she's 79 now but still fairly active.  My Dad died 9 years ago so she's always happy to see her children and grandchildren. 



Northerner said:


> Great pictures Matt, and a terrific effort - glad you had good weather for it
> 
> Haven't been back to Sheffield for a few years now, but even then the city had changed a lot since I left in 1996. I love the 'new' Peace Gardens, the landscaping around the railway station and the area around the Crucible/Lyceum - the 'new' Winter Garden is fabulous  Love that city and often consider selling up here and returning - thanks for making me homesick!



Weather was great.  The city is not looking too bad nowadays - looked good in the Spring sunshine compared to back in the 80's when it was a little rundown with the 'hole in the road', haymarket area and the 'old' peace gardens - full of er, 'characters' on the benches.  Plenty of construction still going on - the Grosvenor  House Hotel and what was the Anvil cinema at Charter Square and Charter Row has all been pulled down and is going to be re-developed.  I didn't get a chance to have a full look round but there is probably a lot more going on.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Weather was great.  The city is not looking too bad nowadays - looked good in the Spring sunshine compared to back in the 80's when it was a little rundown with the 'hole in the road', haymarket area and the 'old' peace gardens - full of er, 'characters' on the benches.  Plenty of construction still going on - the Grosvenor  House Hotel and what was the Anvil cinema at Charter Square and Charter Row has all been pulled down and is going to be re-developed.  I didn't get a chance to have a full look round but there is probably a lot more going on.


I stayed at the Grosvenor one Christmas - absolutely hideous and never again - obviously, now they've pulled it down! 

Good to hear the city is on the up  It's actually 40 years this year since I went to live there originally, as a fresh-faced student


----------



## Matt Cycle

Great weather again today - similar to last week but not as windy.  After a morning digging in the garden I managed to get out for a ride this afternoon.  With the nice weather I took he mudguards are off - it's almost Summer isn't it?  Fairly unremarkable although very nice ride around the glorious Cheshire lanes but it was special to me as it was 31 years ago today that I was diagnosed with Type 1.  Plenty of reflection on this ride about what has happened over that time and what I have managed to achieve living with T1 and looking forward to hopefully good times ahead. 

Strava stats are 52.6 miles completed at an average speed of 15.6mph and elevation gain of just over 1900 feet.

I've had a few issues over the last week with erratic bg levels . I've got a Libre sensor on and this one has been behaving itself so on the ride it started at 7 mmol/l and remained fairly constant hovering between 5 and 8 mmol/l.  So fairly pleased with that.  I had 2 gels and malt loaf on this ride.

Now I did see plenty of daffodils, lots of other flowers and blossom so this picture is a bit rubbish really.  I just happened to stop at this point near Siddington to check my blood.  A couple of weeks ago it was a sea of yellow but these ones are starting to die off.


Lovely view from the road above Rudyard Lake (Kipling's (that's Rudyard Kipling not the fictitious cake maker) parents had visited Rudyard when courting and named him after the place


Looking back on the climb up from Rudyard


The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

Good numbers again Matt, Good pickies & well done on the miles for your 31st. Go Matt !


----------



## Lindarose

They're great pictures. Everywhere looks so very green and lush. Well done on 31 years living with D and showing it who's boss!


----------



## Robin

Thought of you today, as we were driving down the M6 on the way back from the in-laws in Preston. I was trying to spot the Jodrell Bank dish, but left it too late. When we used to drive up and down with the kids in the car, there was a prize for the first one to spot it. It was always easier if it was vertical rather than horizontal.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Good numbers again Matt, Good pickies & well done on the miles for your 31st. Go Matt !



Thanks Hobie.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> They're great pictures. Everywhere looks so very green and lush. Well done on 31 years living with D and showing it who's boss!



Thanks Linda.   That's what stood out for me - how green it was!  Not sure about showing it who's the boss - not this past week anyway.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Thought of you today, as we were driving down the M6 on the way back from the in-laws in Preston. I was trying to spot the Jodrell Bank dish, but left it too late. When we used to drive up and down with the kids in the car, there was a prize for the first one to spot it. It was always easier if it was vertical rather than horizontal.



Yes, the dish was completely vertical today and facing in the direction of the M6.  I was going to go to the Jodrell Bank cafe for a coffee but decided to carry on.  

Off on a tangent - the Jeyes has worked a treat on the moss.  My OH complained about the smell when I put it down saying it was like the disinfectant smell in a public toilet!   Anyway that soon disappeared and the moss has died and I used a pointing trowel to scrape it out.


----------



## Northerner

Great pictures again Matt  And Happy Diaversary! A lot of people assume that running (or cycling) for miles and miles must be 'boring', but I always find it helpful for reflecting on things. I never get bored and always feel more relaxed mentally when I get back, very therapeutic  Even better if you can do it in beautiful countryside!  

Hate to say it, but it looks like they lied to you when they told you a cure was coming in ten years!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Great pictures again Matt  And Happy Diaversary! A lot of people assume that running (or cycling) for miles and miles must be 'boring', but I always find it helpful for reflecting on things. I never get bored and always feel more relaxed mentally when I get back, very therapeutic  Even better if you can do it in beautiful countryside!
> 
> Hate to say it, but it looks like they lied to you when they told you a cure was coming in ten years!



Thanks Alan.  I love just going for a ride.   Yes, the mythical cure  - the problem with T1 is there's not enough of us and no money in it for anyone researching a cure.


----------



## KookyCat

My bike is taking a hiatus in my shed at the moment, he's got a very uncomfortable sadle and I need to find a better one before I do myself a permanent injury .  The bike man in my local shop blamed my lack of juice in the rear end (yes his words not mine ).  I miss my bike rides, I love a good tootle along.  I could do with an old style chopper with a nice wide padded seat or I could strap a cushion to my bum and be done with it


----------



## Matt Cycle

KookyCat said:


> My bike is taking a hiatus in my shed at the moment, he's got a very uncomfortable sadle and I need to find a better one before I do myself a permanent injury .  The bike man in my local shop blamed my lack of juice in the rear end (yes his words not mine ).  I miss my bike rides, I love a good tootle along.  I could do with an old style chopper with a nice wide padded seat or I could strap a cushion to my bum and be done with it



Strange turn of phrase from the bike man.   You just need to get and out and toughen 'it' up a bit.  My arse is like the rest of me - skinny,  but it can cope on the bike and with decent padded shorts I don't have any problems with what I'm sitting on.  "I were right about that saddle though."


----------



## Anthony Stirrat

KookyCat said:


> My bike is taking a hiatus in my shed at the moment, he's got a very uncomfortable sadle and I need to find a better one before I do myself a permanent injury .  The bike man in my local shop blamed my lack of juice in the rear end (yes his words not mine ).  I miss my bike rides, I love a good tootle along.  I could do with an old style chopper with a nice wide padded seat or I could strap a cushion to my bum and be done with it



Get your self to a decent bike shop that does Selle Italia ID Match and get fitted for a saddle, if you're female then it's a Diva saddle (it's the only saddle you'll ever need) and if you're male then I would recommend a SLR and depending on flexibility will depend on whether you need a cutout.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lovely day again being dry, sunny and warm and it was short sleeved jersey and bibshorts for the first time this year and on with the factor 50 - vitamin D levels boosted.  (I think that's it as regards warm weather looking at the forecast for next week - was a bit of a bonus as it's only 9th April ).  I waited until it had started to warm up properly this morning before setting off to Knutsford.  Feeling less constrained in shorts and short sleeved jersey and no mudguards compared to having all the winter gear on, I got a bit carried away and probably overcooked it (for me anyway ) - at Knutsford at 30 miles I was on an 18.0 mph average speed.  Paid for this on the way back although the wind picked up a bit as well.  Still, it was another 100km+ ride.  With the nice weather loads of riders out today.  Although most of the cyclists I see out on the road are predominantly male I am seeing more and more women out.  The high profile of the GB women cyclists will have helped and shows it can be an activity/sport for everyone.

Strava has it as 63.4 miles completed at an average speed of 15.6mph and elevation gain of just over 2000 feet.

Last day of the Libre sensor today and it showed a fairly steady 5-8 mmol/l line.  Did a few bg checks to compare and most were fairly close but had one at 3.8 mmol/l and Libre was showing 6.5 mmol/l.  Can only assume it was on its way down on the Libre although the arrow showed steady.  Had 4 gels, banana, energy/protein bar and a latte from the cafe.

Ploughed fields in places and crops are starting to grow - Oilseed rape field near the delightfully named Puddinglake.


Oh dear, where have all the flowers gone?  This is the few that are left although I suppose some of them have been there since January here at Byley.  I did see a fair few daffodils elsewhere and loads of dandelions.  As the road goes up in the photo that's where it crosses the M6.


Tree blossom at Siddington.  This is a restricted byway - see a few horse riders on here.


The Garmin (Strava rounded down 0.1 mph and 0.1 of a mile)


----------



## Robin

Wow! That patio! Dazzling!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Wow! That patio! Dazzling!



Ha, yes although it probably could do with another scrub with the Jeyes as there are still a few bits of moss.

Took the Libre sensor off tonight and there's a white disc shape on my arm with a red halo where I didn't get the sun lotion right up to the edge of the sensor.   The rest of my arms and legs have now got a bit of colour in them and are no longer ghostly white.  Good job I put the factor 50 on.  Who'd have thought it at this time of year!


----------



## HOBIE

The Libre is very good for exercise like what you are doing Matt. Stops you getting too sun-tand !   Keep peddling


----------



## Matt Cycle

With rain forecast for tomorrow I managed to get out this afternoon for a short ride around the hilly Staffordshire Moorlands.  Conditions were dry with some sun but it was hard work especially up on the tops with a very strong wind blowing.  It wasn't cold but the wind made it feel chilly and it was a bit of a contrast to last weekends heatwave as it was back on with the bibtights and long sleeved jersey.   I took in a few of the hills including Morridge, the Roaches and Gun Hill.

Strava stats are 32.1 miles completed at an average speed of 13.2mph and elevation gain of just over 2600 feet.

Levels at the start 7.8 mmol/l, at 10 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 24 miles 3.9 mmol/l and back home 7.6 mmol/l.  Just had the one gel on this ride - you can probably guess at which point.

Looking back at interesting cloud formations on the long climb up to Morridge


Had to put these in!  Climb up to Morridge.


Dark skies and Spring lambs not far from Gun Hill


Garmin


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Looks lovely there.


----------



## Robin

Still got daffodils!


----------



## HOBIE

Well you have inspired me to get my Mountain bike out tomorrow. It will prob rain then


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Looks lovely there.



It's not bad up there.  Just very windy today!



Robin said:


> Still got daffodils!



Still quite a few around.  It's heading up to 1600 feet around there so it's probably just starting to warm up.  Those in the photo are next to a field but the nearest farm house is some distance away.  So either Farmer Giles has planted them next to his field or the local council has done it. 



HOBIE said:


> Well you have inspired me to get my Mountain bike out tomorrow. It will prob rain then



Heavy rain forecast for most of the day here in North Staffordshire but it's saying cloudy, not raining but cool in South Shields.  T-shirt weather for you then.   Enjoy it.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Dentist this morning and luckily compared to what some have been saying I had no problems.  It meant getting to work was a problem so I thought balls to it and took the day off and decided to go out for a ride as you do.  It was overcast but not cold and the sun tried to break through on occasions.  The ground was damp when I went to the dentist from fog/dew?? I'm not sure but I decided to put the mudguards back on.  Needn't have bothered really because it dried out and stayed dry.  I headed back into Cheshire for another 60 miler with a reverse loop towards Knutsford and surroundings.  Very pleasant. 

Strava has it as 60.9 miles completed at an average speed of 15.4mph and elevation gain of just over 2000 feet.

Levels were 'reasonably' well behaved - at start 7.9 mmol/l, at 11 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 25 miles at 34 miles 3.7 mmol/l, at 42 miles 4.2 mmol/l, at 48 miles 5.0 mmol/l, 53 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 57 miles 5.5 mmol/l and on return 7.4 mmol/l.  I had 4 gels, malt loaf and energy/protein bar on the ride.

Flogging a dead horse but this will probably be the last one of this bit until next year.  Daffs on the right hand side are gone and it's just the dandelions now.  Well, they're yellow flowers aren't they.  What's wrong with that? 


Jodrell Bank telescope in the misty distance on the horizon just to the left of the Holmes Chapel road sign and tree in the middle of the photo.  It was horizontal today.  that's where I've just come from and this was near Gawsworth.


A bit of a climb near Rudyard


The Garmin (no roundings on Strava this time)


----------



## Robin

Nothing wrong with dandelions in the wild, and it'll be buttercup fields after that.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Nothing wrong with dandelions in the wild, and it'll be buttercup fields after that.



Remember to hold one of the buttercups under your chin, if it reflects yellow - then you like butter.*

*_Brought to you by the Butter Marketing Board._


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today for a hilly ride taking in the Cat and Fiddle and Axe Edge climbs and including Buxton and Flash.  Nice conditions being dry, sunny with a bit of a chilly wind but okay.  Loads of riders out and about today in the pleasant conditions.

Strava has it as 43.0 miles completed at an average speed of 14.5mph and elevation gain of just under 3400 feet.

Levels  - started at 5.6 mmol/l so had a couple of biscuits, at 9 miles 4.4 mmol/l, at 20 miles (top of Cat and Fiddle) 2.8 mmol/l , at 30 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 38 miles 5.1 mmol/l and back home 7.8 mmol/l.  F*****g diabetes!  I'd reduced my basal this morning but I'm almost certain with Tresiba that the effects are not that quick compared to when I was on Levemir.  Definitely need that pump - I'll speak to the DSN tomorrow to find out what's happening with it.  My hypo awareness is non existent but I managed to get up the Cat and Fiddle and pass someone on the way - presumably at hypo levels.  I had 5 gels, banana and a latte from the cafe at Flash on this ride.

Plenty of daffs still around - these are near Bosley


Cat and Fiddle Inn - it shut down last year and is now up for sale.  Still lots of people around admiring the views up there.


Looking from the Cat and Fiddle towards Buxton.  The road has average speed cameras now so the motorbikers have less chance of killing themselves. 


Get your free mineral water in Buxton and avoid boosting Nestles profits.  People (like the lady in the photo) turn up with big plastic containers to fill up.  The water comes out slightly warm.


Opera House in Buxton.


Near Flash.


The Garmin


----------



## Stitch147

Great pics and report as usual matt. Shame your levels were misbehaving.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I rode over to Sheffield yesterday and stopped overnight at my Mum's and went to see the Blades lift the L1 trophy today before coming back.  I don't have any panniers so I tried to travel as light as possible with my things in a rucksack.  Still had my clothes, toiletries and trainers - it makes a big difference carrying a load of weight on your back.  Quite uncomfortable!  Conditions on both days were dry and fairly mild with occasional sunshine but a bit windy.  Any trip to Sheffield involves hills so it was quite hard work.

Strava stats are 75.0 miles completed at an average speed of 13.6mph and elevation gain of just over 5700 feet.  With a third of the year now gone  that takes me to 1054 miles so far this year.

I've got a Libre sensor on at the moment and levels behaved themselves fairly well - between 5 and 10 mmol/l.  However, the Libre showed I had a long hypo during the night at my Mum's and I woke to a 2.6 mmol/l.  See what happens tonight.  On the ride overall I had 6 gels, banana, malt loaf, energy/protein bar.

Looking towards Sheffield from near Owler Bar


Evening sun shining on Cows at Hulme End


Hazy evening sun on the climb up to Warslow


The Garmin


----------



## Robin

Wow, Matt, there are impressively steep hills between you and Sheffield, I went for a walk above Hathersage once, and remember seeing Sheffield spread out far below in the valley over the other side. (At which point, we decided to turn back!)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Wow, Matt, there are impressively steep hills between you and Sheffield, I went for a walk above Hathersage once, and remember seeing Sheffield spread out far below in the valley over the other side. (At which point, we decided to turn back!)



Yes, I've done this journey a few times now on the bike and it doesn't seem to get any easier.   I haven't been to Hathersage for quite a while as I go via Bakewell and through Baslow with the long drag up to Owler Bar.  The difference on this one was lugging an extra 10-15kg on my back.   I haven't got owt to lose but they always say to make climbing easier the best thing you can do is lose some weight and carrying that rucksack I can see why!


----------



## Lindarose

Well done Matt! Hope you're feeling ok after the hypo. Does the libre wake you up when you're low in the night?  If not would you normally just wake up cos you feel unwell?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> Well done Matt! Hope you're feeling ok after the hypo. Does the libre wake you up when you're low in the night?  If not would you normally just wake up cos you feel unwell?



Yes I'm fine thanks.  Unfortunately the Libre doesn't wake you up by beeping as you need to swipe to get a reading although it will store up to 8 hours of data.  A conventional CGM would be needed for that.  The thing that concerns me is my hypo awareness is pretty much non-existent and tend not to wake up when hypo.  I could only see what had gone on when I swiped the Libre when I did wake up - hypo levels for about 6 hours.  Even though I had reduced my basal on Saturday morning that's what happened.  I reduced it again on Sunday morning in anticipation of the return journey and according to the Libre spent last night/this morning 10-13 mmol/l and woke this morning to 9.6 mmol/l.  The saving grace is at least it wasn't hypo however it's certainly not easy.  Next week I could do exactly the same things and would almost certainly get different results or set my basal somewhere in between and also get different results.


----------



## Lindarose

I had a feeling that was the case. How frustrating and scary for you. And you seem to cope with it all very calmly. Hats off to you!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Spoke too soon the other week when I said everything was fine at the dentist.  A week after I went a tooth broke so I had to go back this morning and she has filled what's left of it.   I'd taken the day off on flexi leave so I thought I'd take heed of John Lydon's words before Anarchy in the UK on 'So it goes' in 1976 to 'GET OFF YOUR ARRRRSSSSE.'  Gloriously sunny day today here - had the shorts on - but very breezy so I went for a quick spin into Cheshire around my usual haunts.

Strava stats are 44.3 miles completed at an average speed of 16.1mph and elevation gain of just under 1800 feet.  (Bit surprised at the average speed as there was a strong swirling wind - not complaining though).

The Libre showed a the line between 5 and 8 mmol/l.  (Confirmed with a couple of bg readings).  I'd not reduced my Tresiba this morning as I hadn't planned on going out so it could be fun and games tonight.   Had 4 gels and a latte at the Jodrell Bank cafe.

It's bluebell time now - these are near Siddington.


Sheep and lambs near Gawsworth


The Garmin (no rounding down on Strava this time)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Glorious day today.  Warm but not too hot, sunny and dry - factor 50 on.  A bit of a breeze but you can't have everything.   I thought about heading towards Whitegate in Cheshire but the legs didn't really feel up to it so I stuck to a similar area as on Wednesday's ride.  It actually felt a bit like Summer - bees, flowers, insects, crops growing in fields - just a great day to be out and about.  Lots of other riders out today.

Strava has it as 56.7 miles completed at an average speed of 15.9mph and elevation gain of just under 2000 feet.

A bit of nightmare in the night with levels - I had sweet potato chips as part of my tea last night and obviously miscalculated as I woke at 4am to a 17.7 mmol/l.  Corrected that but whether it's subconscious or not I I never feel quite right the next day.  I reduced my Tresiba this morning.  Anyway on the ride the Libre was showing a fairly steady line between 5 and 9 mmol/l.  I had 2 gels and an energy/protein bar.  Returned to a 4.7 mmol/l and a down arrow.

Not sure what's going in this one - near Goostrey


Looking towards Bosley (the camera is playing tricks with the telegraph pole)


Close to home - near Rudyard


The Garmin


----------



## Lindarose

Glad you got out there and enjoyed the day Matt. Loving the bent pole! 
Hope your levels are keeping steady now and not gone much lower


----------



## Matt Cycle

With other commitments I just managed to get out for a short 25 mile 'blast' today on a loop to Bosley and back on the climb of Biddulph Moor.  Weather was fine, sunny and warm although part way round the roads were wet with no sign of any rainclouds.  Dark clouds then appeared out of nowhere later on but no rain.  I checked out some of the route of the Women's Tour of Britain (8th June) which passes not far from where I live to try and pick a decent potential viewing point.  Did a fair bit of walking yesterday and the legs felt it a bit on this short ride.  Still good to get out though.

Strava stats are 25.0 miles completed at an average speed of 14.2mph and elevation gain of exactly 1900 feet.

Levels started at 7.7 mmol/l, at 12 miles 8.1 mmol/l and finished on 6.9 mmol/l.  Fairly steady and nothing eaten on this ride.

Poor I know  - but just the one photo from Biddulph Moor looking in the direction of Leek.


----------



## Copepod

Discovered an unexpected bonus of cycling today. I live on west side of River Aire in Leeds and quite often need to get to work or meetings on the east side, often on or near Leeds Uni campus. Today was Leeds Half Marathon, so Kirkstall Rd, parallel with river, was closed to traffic - you might remember film of the floods just after Christmas 2015 (volunteer clean up team still in action every 2 weeks). However, guys setting up traffic control were happy to let a polite cyclist cross the route. The swearing van driver who was there at the same time wasn't - probably because he was driving, rather than because he was swearing!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed out fairly early today for a hillfest taking in Winnats Pass near Castleton , part of the Cat and Fiddle and various others throughout the Peak District.  I was on the ride today with another T1 who contacted me via the Strava T1 diabetic cyclists group as he used to live in North Staffordshire and brings his kids to visit his parents whilst taking in a ride.  He was only diagnosed a couple of years ago and has been told he's still on the 'honeymoon' with very small insulin doses.  It was great to be on a ride with someone else who 'gets it'.  Nearly all checking by both of us was done on the move via the Libre.  Weather was fine and pleasant but not too sunny or warm until we were almost back.

Strava stats are 61.0 miles completed at a not surprising (hills and issues with bg's) low average speed of 11.7mph and elevation gain of just under 5600 feet.

Levels were an absolute nightmare.  Just before setting off at 8.20am (over 2 hours after breakfast) I checked and it was 7.7 mmol/l but with a diagonal up arrow on the Libre.  I took an extra unit but within 6 miles the Libre was showing 16.1 mmol/l.  I asked to stop and confirm this by checking my blood and it was 14.4 mmol/l.  My legs were feeling really heavy so I felt I didn't have any choice and took 2 units.  The Libre kept going up before reaching 19.6 mmol/l.  Legs were awful and I felt I was slowing my fellow rider down (although he was almost certainly quicker than me anyway!). Then the drop started first 15.0 mmol/l with a down arrow, then 9.4 mmol/l with a down arrow, then a 6.0 mmol/l with a down arrow just before the Winnats Pass climb at 30 miles.  I took a couple of gels and things seemed to steady out.  Even though it was a very hilly ride the issues with my levels certainly didn't help. We headed towards Buxton and then out on the Cat and Fiddle before dropping to Wincle, Rudyard and back.  Overall had 4 gels, half an energy/protein bar and energy/protein drink.

Not really sure what was going on - I'd reduced my Tresiba but possibly too much, the extra 'stress' of riding with someone else for the first time? - I don't know. 

Got a 'new' phone so photos should be a bit clearer.  Not many taken on this ride though as we didn't really stop.

This is me near the top of Winnats Pass taken by Dave.  (Luckily you can't see the pain etched on my face ). The road is quite narrow and a Mondeo in front of me had to stop before overtaking a cyclist further in front.  Cue tyres spinning, engine screaming and a strong smell of burning clutch.


Another relieved rider reaches the top.


The Garmin


----------



## Copepod

Good report, thanks for posting @Matt Cycle. Winnat's and Cat & Fiddle are serious roads, even in car or on foot. Never tried to cycle them.


----------



## Robin

Blimey, Matt! We drove up Winnarts pass once, that was enough for me! ( We had walked up Mam Tor and back from Castleton, just before, she said in her defence)


----------



## Matt Cycle

David Garbutt said:


> Matt cycle, i enjoy reading your posts.
> I used to love riding my bike, until i had a scull fracture 6 years ago that has left me with on going inner ear and balance problems. But i still hope to get out on the roads again.
> Keep up the good work.



Thanks David and sorry to hear about your skull fracture leaving those problems.  Hope you can get back out pedalling. 



Robin said:


> Blimey, Matt! We drove up Winnarts pass once, that was enough for me! ( We had walked up Mam Tor and back from Castleton, just before, she said in her defence)



It's certainly steep.  One of the problems is the A625 Mam Tor road was closed in 1979 after they gave up trying to repair it due to landslides leaving the only option for traffic to go up the steeper and narrower Winnats Pass.  For those going up - cars, bikes, people and sheep make it a bit crowded.


----------



## Lindarose

That was some ride Matt. Not surprised your levels went a bit heywire! Well done though to you both.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Not really sure what was going on - I'd reduced my Tresiba but possibly too much, the extra 'stress' of riding with someone else for the first time? - I don't know.


I'd certainly back this theory Matt - sounds similar to my experience when I ran the Southampton Half - had my highest levels for months, then dropped right back down again towards the end.

Terrific job riding up Winnat's Pass!  I've run up there a few times, but when I was much younger - not sure I could manage the whole thing nowadays!  Not sure? I'm certain!  Well done!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> I'd certainly back this theory Matt - sounds similar to my experience when I ran the Southampton Half - had my highest levels for months, then dropped right back down again towards the end.



When the levels on the Libre were reaching those high levels (19) my legs were so sluggish and heavy.  Messed up with the Tresiba as well. 



Northerner said:


> Terrific job riding up Winnat's Pass!  I've run up there a few times, but when I was much younger - not sure I could manage the whole thing nowadays!  Not sure? I'm certain!  Well done!



I remember walking up it with school and we'd often go out there with my parents.  I also walked up the closed Mam Tor road a long time ago - precarious in places.  Castleton is a lovely village with the show caverns - Blue John, Speedwell etc making a great visit.


----------



## HOBIE

Good pics Matt & well done you !  Keep peddlin


----------



## Matt Cycle

Summat do with the Queen's birthday (not sure which one as she has two ) but we get an extra days leave so not complaining or owt.  Anyway just my luck but for this extra days leave it's been drizzling on and off most of the morning and into the afternoon but I thought balls to it and put the mudguards back on and headed out for a short ride towards Congleton and back over Biddulph Moor.  I'd have preferred it to be dry but even with the drizzle it certainly didn't feel cold in bibshorts.

Strava has given it as 25.0 miles completed at an average speed of 14.2mph and elevation gain of just over 1800 feet.

Levels went a bit wayward again. I'd reduced my Tresiba this morning in anticipation of the ride.  I'm still on the Libre and this morning was fine but about an hour before I set off it started to rise -10,12,13 I took a correction and waited a bit it levelled out and started to fall so I set off at 10.1 mmol/l.  Over half way round it was showing 12 mmol/l but the blood check showed 10.0 mmol/l.  On return however it was back to 5.2 mmol/l.  Didn't have anything to eat on this ride.

Just seem to be struggling a bit with levels recently at home and when on rides (hypo's during the night so reduce basal and it's then in the 14's and 15's, then it's okay, then it's not - it's too much of a blunt instrument for my requirements) but however at long last it's good news on the pump front as I had a call from my DSN last week and I have to go in a couple of weeks to choose which one I want.  She has told me to look at the websites.  So far I'm leaning towards the Medtronic MiniMed 640G but I'll keep looking and then wait to see what the reps have to say on the day.  The DSN has also in the meantime agreed to switch me back to Levemir from Tresiba so that should give me a bit more flexibility on basal.

Black clouds - more rain near Congleton on the way up to Biddulph Moor





The Garmin (Strava's rounded down 0.2mph )


----------



## Matt Cycle

The mudguards were taken off again and it was out this afternoon for a 100+km ride to Tatton Park and back via Goostrey.  Lovely weather - not too hot with plenty of sun, occasional cloud and dry (rain forecast for tomorrow).  One or two bg issues on this ride (see below) .

Strava stats are 66.4 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 2600 feet.

The Libre finished yesterday so it was back to bg readings.  Compared to what's happened over the last 2 weeks this just proves that T1 diabetes sometimes just isn't really fair. I'd had high readings on those previous rides so didn't drop my Tresiba as much and then this happens . Lots of testing on the ride and it was a good job I did.  At the start 7.6 mmol/l, at 11 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 21 miles 3.3 mmol/l, at 30 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 38 miles 3.3 mmol/l, at 44 miles 4.6 mmol/l, at 50 miles 5.2 mmol/l, at 56 miles 4.8 mmol/l, at 62 miles 4.2 mmol/l and back home 4.6 mmol/l.  I was struggling to eat stuff to just try and stop dropping into hypo territory.  I had...wait for it....6 gels, malt loaf, glucogel and 1.5 energy/protein bars.

These rollercoaster levels are a bit of a pain but it doesn't put me off because we're T1, powered by insulin and can do anything if we want to. 

Lake at Tatton Park






Maize just peeping through the ground in this field at Jodrell Bank





Wheat field almost fully grown also near Jodrell Bank - just needs some sun on it.





The women's Tour of Britain will be travelling up this road on Thursday near Rudyard.  Not sure they'll have much time to admire the views.  I'm off work that day to see it (oh and to have my retinopathy check as well)





The Garmin (same as Strava this time).  The bottom number is the ride time i.e. 4hrs 25mins.


----------



## HOBIE

Good pics Matt


----------



## Lindarose

Well done Matt. Love the lake pic. 
You did well to keep your levels ok. Quite a juggling act!


----------



## Copepod

Excellent planning @Matt Cycle to arrange a day off for retinopathy check and Women's Tour of Britain on same say


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lindarose said:


> Well done Matt. Love the lake pic.
> You did well to keep your levels ok. Quite a juggling act!



Yes, it was certainly tricky.   I think it's the unusual cloud formation on the Tatton Park lake photo that makes it interesting.  To be honest I didn't even spot that when I took it as I was just concentrating on the lake.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Copepod said:


> Excellent planning @Matt Cycle to arrange a day off for retinopathy check and Women's Tour of Britain on same say



It's the retinopathy check I'm really looking forward to.  I realised the Women's Tour was on the same day and thought to myself, oh go on then I suppose I can drag myself along to that as well.   Hopefully get a ride in beforehand.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'm off work today and tomorrow.  Tomorrow is looking like a bit of a washout for the Women's Tour so I may walk up to that rather than ride.  Today however was sunny but very breezy!  Roads had dried out after the torrential rain of yesterday.  With the windy conditions making it difficult I stuck to lower ground with a spin into Cheshire.

Strava stats are 53.7 miles completed at an average speed of 15.6mph and elevation gain of just under 2200 feet.

BG levels caused a few fun and games again - at start 7.0 mmol/l, at 11 miles 4.3 mmol/l, at 22 miles 4.1 mmol/l, at 31 miles 6.7 mmol/l, at 37 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 43 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 49 miles 3.4 mmol/l and back home 7.4 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 3 gels, energy/protein bar, banana and malt loaf - that's around 150g CHO.  Still waiting for the Levemir scrip - the DSN has sent/is sending the request to the surgery.  That should hopefully make things slightly easier back on that in the interim with the split injections compared to the Tresiba.

Took a photo from this very same place near Goostrey on 7th May when it was just earth in the field.  Not sure what it is. 





Wheat field also near Goostrey





Here's the Garmin. Strava has managed to round down 0.2mph from the average speed shown here on the Garmin - outrageous.


----------



## HOBIE

Very good numbers considering the miles you are doing Matt. Do you drop down a while after or not, do you have something when you get in ? I normally do & I don't do that many miles. Pls keep posting !


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Very good numbers considering the miles you are doing Matt. Do you drop down a while after or not, do you have something when you get in ? I normally do & I don't do that many miles. Pls keep posting !



Thanks.  Yes, can keep dropping and will often drop through the night as well (can see it if I have the Libre on) - the muscles replacing glycogen but obviously I have the injected basal circulating as well.  It will sometimes affect my levels the next day as well.  I normally have something when I get in and keep testing or watching the Libre if I have a sensor on.


----------



## HOBIE

I find my pump superb for things like that. As long as I have set it right for whatever. Temp basal % & time. Nothings perfect but so adaptable for sport etc. I was once out on my boat in the sea off Norfolk. By myself in a competition & got back in after hours out there & BANG. Big hypo (was flat out on the trampoline) Was on injections at the time & never had a Did Not Finnish on any race I been in. DNF racing term. Keep peddling Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

Just a short ride today (marathon distance) as I headed out for a quick ride into the hilly Staffordshire Moorlands and back via Rudyard.  Pleasant enough conditions but a bit windy and with rain forecast later I just made it back before it started.

Strava stats are 26.4 miles completed at an average speed of 13.5mph and elevation gain of just over 2100 feet.

Levels as follows: at start 5.3 mmol/l (had a couple of biscuits), at 10 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 16 miles 4.2 mmol/l, at 22 miles 6.9 mmol/l and back home 12.0 mmol/l (must have overdone the gels ).  I had a banana, 2 gels and half a protein/energy bar.

Grindon in the distance on the climb up to Morridge





Fishing lake near Rudyard


----------



## HOBIE

As always good numbers & photos Matt. It was a bit windy too here. Pleased you did not get wet.


----------



## Ditto

Enjoyed the pix, ages since I went to Tatton.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> As always good numbers & photos Matt. It was a bit windy too here. Pleased you did not get wet.


Keep peddlin Matt !


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Gotta ask you mad people,

My fave ride on my fjr1300 is Snake Pass out of  Sheffy as the sun is setting.

How difficult is it on your racing cycles ??


----------



## Copepod

Bill Stewardson said:


> Gotta ask you mad people,
> 
> My fave ride on my fjr1300 is Snake Pass out of  Sheffy as the sun is setting.
> 
> How difficult is it on your racing cycles ??


Very tough. I couldn't do it on my mountain bike without walking some bits. I don't have a road racing (or touring) bike with cleared shoes, nor the ability to use them - too scared and not enough practice when I borrowed from friend.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Copepod said:


> Very tough. I couldn't do it on my mountain bike without walking some bits. I don't have a road racing (or touring) bike with cleared shoes, nor the ability to use them - too scared and not enough practice when I borrowed from friend.



I often see them on the Pass, it really is a hard slog.

It's a dodgy road during the holidays.


----------



## Copepod

Exactly, I wouldn't want to be on that road on a bike in holiday season, nor drive, for that matter. Mostly I drive in Peak District in dark before, during or after races eg Marmot Dark Mountains overnight in Jan or series of 4 x Raid 3 events on Sunday mornings in Oct / Nov / Dec.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Bill Stewardson said:


> Gotta ask you mad people,
> 
> My fave ride on my fjr1300 is Snake Pass out of  Sheffy as the sun is setting.
> 
> How difficult is it on your racing cycles ??



I've been over to Sheffield a few times on the bike to see my family - through Bakewell, Baslow and up to Owler Bar.  I've not done the Snake Pass but I've done the Cat and Fiddle between Macc and Buxton which is not too bad and Winnats Pass in Castleton the other week which was a reyt b*****d.   There are lots of climbs not on the main roads of 15-20% + gradients in the Peak District which can be something of a test.  I recently swapped the cassette on my rear wheel to give me a 'slightly easier' low gear - still hard work on the hills.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Copepod said:


> Very tough. I couldn't do it on my mountain bike without walking some bits. I don't have a road racing (or touring) bike with cleared shoes, nor the ability to use them - too scared and not enough practice when I borrowed from friend.



It's considered something of a rite of passage with cleats to have a comedy slow motion fall usually at traffic lights in front of lots of onlookers for maximum embarrassment.  I was desperate to avoid this when I first got them and managed to do so although I did have a few close calls.  Cleated shoes are definitely worth having though especially on a road bike with the extra power you can put in when pulling your leg up on the pedal.  You soon get used to wearing them with a bit of practice.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Matt Cycle said:


> I've been over to Sheffield a few times on the bike to see my family - through Bakewell, Baslow and up to Owler Bar.  I've not done the Snake Pass but I've done the Cat and Fiddle between Macc and Buxton which is not too bad and Winnats Pass in Castleton the other week which was a reyt b*****d.   There are lots of climbs not on the main roads of 15-20% + gradients in the Peak District which can be something of a test.  I recently swapped the cassette on my rear wheel to give me a 'slightly easier' low gear - still hard work on the hills.



Winnats Pass on a cycle makes me feel dizzy.

I don't think people realise how long Snake Pass is, has to be one of the most 

scenic routes in Blighty.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Another day off today so I took a ride back out into Cheshire.  Swapped back to split Levemir last week so it would be the first test with that and things were remarkably steady.  The weather was warm but mainly overcast although the sun came through on occasions.  The glorious smell of the countryside - yes, the farmers were muck spreading  although some were grass cutting.  I just had bibshorts and short sleeved jersey on but I saw one rider in bibtights and long sleeved jersey - he must feel the cold.   I headed towards Knutsford and Middlewich for a 60 mile ride.  The legs felt good so all in all a very good day.

Strava stats are 60.3 miles completed at an average speed of 15.6mph and elevation gain of just under 2400 feet.

Got a Libre sensor on at the moment and as mentioned above very steady between 5 and 9.  Could be a one off and not the Levemir but it makes a change from the last few weeks.  Was dropping just as I got back to 3.7.  Had 2 gels, banana, energy/protein bar on the ride.  Stopped for a macchiato at the cafe. 

I realise there is probably some repetition in these rides - there's only so many places I can go from my house but hopefully people can see that having diabetes shouldn't stop you from taking part in sports/exercise.  I include a bit about what my levels are and what I've eaten as it is a diabetes forum after all. 

Jodrell Bank telescope far in the distance (horizontal today) - this is near Gawsworth






From the same spot but looking towards Bosley





Shows how cloudy it got - this is near Rudyard





The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> I've been over to Sheffield a few times on the bike to see my family - through Bakewell, Baslow and up to Owler Bar.  I've not done the Snake Pass but I've done the Cat and Fiddle between Macc and Buxton which is not too bad and Winnats Pass in Castleton the other week which was a reyt b*****d.   There are lots of climbs not on the main roads of 15-20% + gradients in the Peak District which can be something of a test.  I recently swapped the cassette on my rear wheel to give me a 'slightly easier' low gear - still hard work on the hills.


Does not surprise me Matt. Well done. I have done Hart side pass more than twice on my peddle bike. Lots on my motorbike. A lot easier with an engine . When you do the c2c you go from sea level to high points in a weekend.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A bit of a warm one today  as I headed out this morning into the hilly Peak District to Longnor, Buxton and over the Cat and Fiddle to Macclesfield. I'd put one of my water bottles half filled on its side in the freezer last night and topped it up this morning with water and a couple of high 5 zero tabs.  Stayed cool for quite a while before succumbing to the high temperatures.  With the heat and the hills the legs felt it but it's great being outdoors in the fresh air.

Strava stats are 43.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.4mph and elevation gain of 3841 feet.  This now takes me to 1516 miles for year in 29 rides.

Levels were steady on the Libre hovering between 6 and 8 mmol/l.  Levemir appears to be working well for me.  I had 2 gels, banana and energy/protein drink (mixed up from powder in a bottle).

Patchwork fields near Longnor





Right at the top.  This is taken from the Cat and Fiddle pub looking towards that place again - Jodrell Bank.  I could see the dish but not sure it's clear on the photo.





Don't worry I'd got the factor 50 on.  This is me near Rudyard.





Here's what the Garmin said


----------



## Robin

Was far too hot for exercise today, I don't know who was sweatier after my riding lesson, me or the horse! my BG levels have been wayward since the weather turned hot, but I had an unprecedented flat line in the 6s all the way through the lesson, I think the energy expended cancelled out the extra heat-induced liver dump.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Was far too hot for exercise today, I don't know who was sweatier after my riding lesson, me or the horse!



You know the saying though Robin - horses sweat, men perspire and women merely glow.   I did a bit of perspiring today.


----------



## Matt Cycle

It was a late start this afternoon after the drizzly rain this morning and early afternoon.  I very nearly didn't go out but I'm glad I did as the weather brightened up.  Although it was quite pleasant it was a bit windy and there was a big difference in temperature compared to last week.  I rode out to Cheshire to Goostrey, Cranage and Byley.

Strava stats are 53.6 miles completed at an average speed of 15.9mph and elevation gain of 2200 feet.

Still got the Libre on and levels varied between 4.4 mmol/l to 8.5 mmol/l but mainly hovered around the 7 mmol/l mark.  Very pleased with that and the split Levemir (at least where bike rides are concerned) seems to be working well.  I went to see the DSN last week and chose which pump I'm having (that's insulin not bicycle ) so that will mean a fair few adjustments sorting it out when it's time to go live.  Looking forward to it.  On this ride I had 2 gels and half an energy/protein bar.

Just a warning - there's a number of crop related photos this week. 

Fields of gold near Cranage





Now I know you've all been wondering what crop this was in this field just as much as I have.   All revealed now - it's maize. 





More fields of gold.  Amazing what a bit of sun can do.  You may remember this one near Jodrell Bank from a couple of weeks ago when it was a bit greener.





Here's what the Garmin says.


----------



## Robin

Ah, did wonder whether it was maize, there's some round us, and it's planted with the rows the same distance apart. (Didn't want to appear stupid and stick my neck out, though, in case it turned out to be something completely different!)


----------



## Matt Cycle

With half of the year gone already  I joined the ton up boys and girls for the first time this year.  No, not 100mph on a Triton (Triumph engine, Norton frame) cafe racer although I saw a lot of motorbikes as well but no this was a 100 mile ride on mi bike.  Took the route I went with the DF last year but not as far - to just past Delamere Forest in Cheshire.  Weather was nice, a bit breezy but dry and warmed up in the afternoon.  Loads of riders out and about including sportive riders near Goostrey and Time Triallists near Cranage.

Strava stats are 100.1 miles completed at an average speed of 14.9mph and elevation gain of just over 3700 feet.

Levels were reasonable with no big dramas - started at 10.2 mmol/l, at 10 miles 11.4 mmol/l, at 20 miles 8.9 mmol/l, at 32 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 40 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 49 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 60 miles 4.7 mmol/l, at 68 miles 4.6 mmol/l, at 75 miles 4.8 mmol/l, at 85 miles 8.6 mmol/l, at 94 miles 6.1 mmol/l and back home 6.2 mmol/l.  No NovoRapid taken on this and I had 3 gels, banana, half energy/protein bar, energy/protein drink (powdered and mixed with water), teacake and latte from Whitegate cafe.

All the rain over the last week has made things very green.  This is near Whitegate.





Bridge over the river at Whitegate





Stopped to admire the view .  Nearly home at Rudyard.





The Garmin


----------



## Northerner

Fabulous Matt! Well done!   Great pictures, and great management of BGs!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Fabulous Matt! Well done!   Great pictures, and great management of BGs!



Thanks Alan.  Hypo level when I woke this morning  but the legs felt good on this ride.  I'm already formulating a plan for next year on what I'm hoping to do.


----------



## Lindarose

Well done Matt. And great photos


----------



## HOBIE

As always good pics & numbers Matt . Good stuff


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today for a shorter hilly ride around the Peak District taking in the climbs through Ilam, Hartington, Monyash, Longnor and Crowdecote.  Weather conditions were good and similar to last week being warm with broken sunshine - fairly pleasant without being too hot.  A nightmare start to the day this morning when I took 8u of NovoRapid instead of 8u of Levemir.  I've done it before but not for a long time.  The pens are different colours but my mind obviously wasn't fully engaged.  I was going to take 4u NovoRapid for my breakfast so had to double the quantities.  I left it a good while before setting off hoping I'd got my re-measurements right without too much rapid IOB.  This ride was less than half the distance I did last week but I would say with all the hills I found it the tougher ride.

Strava stats are 47.6 miles completed at an average speed of 13.0mph and elevation gain of just under 4400 feet.

Levels were pretty good considering the mess up with insulin this morning.  I started at 8.6 mmol/l, at 9 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 18 miles 5.2 mmol/l, at 23 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 30 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 35 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 40 miles 3.6 mmol/l, at 44 miles 4.6 mmol/l and back home 6.5 mmol/l.  I had 2 gels, banana and my high 5 energy/protein 4:1 powder mixed with water drink which I sipped from my bottle on the way round.

The road towards Ilam with sheep everywhere.





Once you drop into Ilam it's a big climb out whichever way you go.  This is from the same place looking at where I'm going to go.  Ilam is at the bottom but you can just make the road out on the opposite side of the valley following the tree line towards the left then going right and it emerges from the clump of trees on the sky line in the middle of the photo. 





This is taken from the other side of the valley almost at the top.





The Garmin (there's a reflection on the screen ) but Strava has lost 0.1 mile but average speed is the same on both


----------



## HOBIE

You have to look out for them white woolie critters Matt.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> You have to look out for them white woolie critters Matt.



Ha yes.  The road splits the fields either side (there are no fences) and they just wander about.  Luckily none on the road today  although most cars take it steady anyway as it's quite steep.


----------



## Matt Cycle

The forecasters got it spot on today as it was drizzly this morning so I had to wait until later this afternoon before the sun came out and it dried up and I could go out for a spin.  Very pleasant conditions.  I didn't feel 100% on this ride - one of the Cycle household has a bad cold so I hope it's nothing to do with that. I headed to Knutsford before looping back.

Strava stats are 61.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.4mph and elevation gain of just over 2400 feet.

Levels are blood as I haven't got a Libre sensor on at the moment (can't afford one ).  At start 7.8 mmol/l, at 11 miles 9.0 mmol/l, at 18 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 29 miles 4.3 mmol/l, at 38 miles 7.1 mmol/l, at 44 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 52 miles 7.6 mmol/l, at 57 miles 9.5 mmol/l and back home 8.2 mmol/l. Fully expecting it to drop though.  Have reduced evening Levemir so we'll see what happens.  On the ride I had energy/protein bar, malt loaf and 2 gels.

I've reinstated all the earlier photos on this thread (took me ages ) after the photobucket fiasco but you'll need to log in to view them full size.  So anyone who wants to view them just register and join the gang!

Update on maize watch at Goostrey (I took a detour just for this ) - in 2 weeks with rain and sunshine massive growth.  Either that or it's genetically modified.





Can definitely see the telescope in the distance today - horizontal.  Nice cloud formations.





This is near Rudyard





The Garmin GPS device (yep it's a Samsung phone )


----------



## Robin

Just catching up with these, I've been away. Impressive as always. Went riding for the first time in three weeks, the maize field we pass on the way is a similar height! Was much smaller before I went on my hols.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A bit of rain this morning so I waited for it to dry out.  I'm still not feeling 100% and it's the final stage of TdF as well (it's a late start for the ride into Paris - just finished and a stage win for Dylan Groenewegen but well done Chris Froome on the GC and fourth win!) but rather than sit on my arse in front of the telly I headed out into the Derbyshire hills to Monyash, Buxton and over the Cat and Fiddle - a ride wins every time.  It threatened rain but was a mixture of cloud, sun and overall not too bad weatherwise.

Strava stats are 57.3 miles completed at an average speed of 14.1mph and elevation gain of a not unexpected (just over) 4300 feet.

Levels are still all blood as no Libre at the moment.  At start 8.2 mmol/l, at 12 miles 9.6 mmol/l, at 21 miles 7.0 mmol/l, at 28 miles 5.1 mmol/l, at at 38 miles 4.8 mmol/l, at 45 miles 7.6 mmol/l, at 54 miles 6.4 mmol/l and back home 5.3 mmol/l.  On this ride I had 2 gels, half an energy/protein bar and a protein cereal bar (some new effort from Aldi around 15g CHO) with quinoa and coconut - quite nice.

This is near a place called Flagg not far from Monyash, Derbyshire limestone drystone walls and cows queuing up on the left - must be milking time!





This is on the Cat and Fiddle road on the way down looking towards the Goyt Valley





Here's the Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

We will have to change your user name to STING. All these pics of "Fields of Barley". Really good Matt.


----------



## Derek Stubbs

yes, the cat & fiddle, a great climb, I normally do it from the Macc side, it's 7 miles to the pub


----------



## Derek Stubbs

"Mur der Bretagne"

This was me at the 2008 TDF, 2nd stage , one day before the pro's, this was at the top of the "wall of Brittany" during doing the whole stage

You can see the barriers being set up for the following day


----------



## Matt Cycle

Derek Stubbs said:


> View attachment 4208
> "Mur der Bretagne"
> 
> This was me at the 2008 TDF, 2nd stage , one day before the pro's, this was at the top of the "wall of Brittany" during doing the whole stage
> 
> You can see the barriers being set up for the following day



Excellent.  I'd love to go and see the TdF (in France) and maybe ride one of the stages.  I even missed out in 2014 when the first three stages were here.  My plans were to go over to Sheffield for the end of Stage 2 but I felt unwell that day and didn't make it.


----------



## Derek Stubbs

Yes, in 2014, I rode over to Holme Moss from Sale, the week before , I was moving house the following week so I missed seeing it too.

I managed to see part of three stages in 2008 in France


----------



## Matt Cycle

With the weather not looking too marvellous tomorrow I managed to sneak out for a 'quick blast' (it's all relative ) into Cheshire this afternoon.  I headed towards Knutsford but passed through Marthall and back round through Allostock.  There was a TT near Jodrell Bank, they leave at minute intervals and several of the riders came flying past me - skinsuits, aero helmets etc.  After the rain of yesterday the weather had been dry all day with a mixture of sunshine and cloud and reasonably mild - just alright really, although a few spots of rain just as I got back.  One of the straps on my saddle bag broke - it's a webbing material and must have rubbed and worn through.  A motorist slowed down to tell me which was good of them and I was conscious that it was now only held on by one on the saddle and one around the seatpost but I got back okay without incident.  Another £10-15 Wiggle order required!   Legs felt really good on this one - an enjoyable afternoon ride.

Strava stats are 56.0 miles completed at an average speed of 16.2mph and elevation gain of 2350 feet.

Levels, well I chanced it a bit on this one as I got a bit of a pace on for the first 20 - I started at 10.6 mmol/l but didn't test until 21 miles (not ideal with no hypo awareness), so at 21 miles 4.5 mmol/l, at 30 miles 6.1 mmol/l, at 37 miles 5.0 mmol/l, at 45 miles 6.1 mmol/l, at 51 miles 5.7 mmol/l and back home 6.7 mmol/l.  So not too bad really but usually aim for a bit higher when on the bike.  On the ride I had 3 gels, the other half of the protein/energy bar from last Sunday and a cereal protein bar.

Quite clearly doesn't belong to The Wurzels as it's not brand new.   This is near Jodrell Bank.





Near Rudyard





That's a very close up view of the Garmin!


----------



## Northerner

Good control there Matt - you may have no hypo control, but your instincts of when to test must be pretty good!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Good control there Matt - you may have no hypo control, but your instincts of when to test must be pretty good!



Probably more luck than judgement!


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt !  As always good nos & pickies


----------



## Matt Cycle

Got my new saddle bag last week and it was back out this morning for a hilltastic ride into scenic Derbyshire taking in Winnats Pass and the Cat and Fiddle .  It was similar to the ride I did a few weeks ago but this time I did the whole Cat and Fiddle.  The ride took in Longnor, Tideswell, Bradwell, Hope, Castleton, Buxton and then over the Cat.  It was quite hard work!  The legs felt it on this one although it was good to get out and do it.  Weather was not bad and stayed dry - a mixture of sun and cloud, it wasn't overly warm and was very windy.

Strava stats are 69.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.2mph and elevation gain 6004 feet!  (The 4 made all the difference ).

Levels were a bit up and down - at start 9.8 mmol/l, at 11 miles 12.6 mmol/l (took 1u of NovoRapid), at 24 miles 10.2 mmol/l, at 31 miles 7.7 mmol/l, at 38 miles 4.9 mmol/l, at 44 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 51 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 58 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 65 miles 4.7 mmol/l and back home 7.4 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 3 gels, protein cereal bar and half energy/protein bar.  This is one of things I find most frustrating with this and T1 diabetes.  Any normal person about to attempt a hill like Winnats Pass thinks I know I need an energy boost I'll have a gel.  Not me, I've got to check my blood glucose and even if I want a gel which would hit my blood stream pretty quickly I'd have the faff of injecting for it by which time my blood glucose level if it was say 10 would probably shoot up into the teens from the gel and the insulin would hit some time later probably dropping me into hypo territory with the exercise done since.  Most of the time I'm reacting to what the meter says rather than what a normal person would do. 

Took a breather  before attempting Winnats Pass this time.  This is at the bottom - Winnats Pass is the road going to left and climbs up through the cleft in the rock rather steeply.  There are show caverns towards the bottom part of the pass.  





At the top of the Cat and Fiddle again looking in the direction of Macclesfield with the Cheshire plains in the distance.





Here's the Garmin.


----------



## Robin

Just read out your route to the family, they nearly passed out!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Just read out your route to the family, they nearly passed out!



Ha, I thought I was going to pass out myself on Winnats!  On the way to a place with the delightful name of Sparrowpit I got passed by another rider and he said after the big hills even the smaller ones seem like mountains.  I couldn't help but agree.  When I reached Buxton I was tempted to shorten the ride and go up Axe Edge on the Leek Road and miss the Cat and Fiddle.  There's not a lot in it as regards climbing as Axe Edge is on the A53 and goes up to Flash.  I stuck to my original plan and went up the Cat.  The wind was very strong today and made things even more difficult.  I think I'll put this particular route on hold for a bit.


----------



## Derek Stubbs

Winnats Pass is hell


----------



## Matt Cycle

Derek Stubbs said:


> Winnats Pass is hell



One of my problems with it is by the time I get there (at around 30 odd miles) I've already negotiated various hills through the Staffordshire Moorlands and into Derbyshire and I'm then faced with that (that's my excuse anyway ).


----------



## Derek Stubbs

it can be glorious weather BUT there is ALWAYS a force 9 wind blowing head on on Winnats Pass


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'm off work for a couple of days but youngest daughter is at her Nan's today so I thought I'd take advantage of the fine weather and head out for a ride.  After Sunday's leg burner I opted for a less hilly route and headed to Knutsford (again).  Following discussions on the forum I also conducted a scientific experiment - more details on that below.  Weather was okay - a mixture of warmish sunshine and cloud but again a bit breezy.  Legs felt okay but any more and I think I would have felt it.  Probably the after effects of Sunday. 

Strava stats are 60.6 miles completed at an average speed of 16.1mph and elevation gain of just over 2400 feet.  That ride takes me to 2023 miles for the year in 37 rides.

Levels behaved themselves on this one - at start 7.2 mmol/l, at 11 miles 7.5 mmol/l, at 21 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 30 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 37 miles 7.1 mmol/l, at 45 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 53 miles 8.3 mmol/l, at 58 miles 6.6 mmol/l and back home 4.5 mmol/l.  On the ride I had cereal protein bar, half energy/protein bar, 1 gel, malt loaf and a macchiato (very nice it was as well)  from the Jodrell Bank cafe.

Right then, this experiment, apparently as muscle weighs more if you exercise a lot you put weight on from increasing muscle.  So I weighed myself before I left (can't confirm accuracy of scales but OH got one of them expensive digital efforts from Argos so should be alreyt) and was 66.0 kg.  Went out for 60.6 mile cycle ride as detailed above.  Came back and weighed missen again - 66.0 kg.  What's all that about then? Which clown comes up with these theories.  Reyt load of b***cks! 

Wanted to keep an eye on the progress of the maize at Goostrey and just look at this.





Rudyard Lake





The Garmin


----------



## Northerner

Are you sure you're not a cyborg Matt?  Great pictures, looks like a really good ride


----------



## Robin

I've been trying to hold off commenting that the crop at Goostrey looks amaizing, but I give up!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Are you sure you're not a cyborg Matt?  Great pictures, looks like a really good ride



I wish I was sometimes.   However, legs still seem to be functioning correctly but then again I'm 'only' 49.  Ride was great.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> I've been trying to hold off commenting that the crop at Goostrey looks amaizing, but I give up!



Ha, I think I've used that one myself in the past.  A few years ago we went on holiday to Jersey and one of the attractions we visited was a maze on a farm made out of maize.  Unsurprisingly called the Amaizin' Maze.  We took the kids in and I thought it's not going to be that difficult and if it was I'll just jump up to see which way to go.  I'm 6' 1 and the height of the maize was well over the top of my head - couldn't see even when I jumped.  Managed to get out eventually.


----------



## Derek Stubbs

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/z...RECIPE_FRUIT_AND_MIXED_SEED_FLAPJACK_2017.pdf

Anyone ever made their own flapjacks ?

Anything you recommend to change the recipe, reduce the sugar, swap syrup for honey ?

I made some about 10 years ago loaded with syrup, so much so that my cycling partner looked away for a few seconds only to look back & find a wasp chomping on his flapjack just as he was about to take a bite himself. 
This was on our tour of Ireland.


----------



## HOBIE

70 mile at 13 mph is very good on the flat but up hilliocks ? Well done Matt


----------



## Robin boulton

after being diagnosed T1 3 weeks ago I plucked up the coreage to get back on thebike today. I decided just to doa short run of 40km as I didn't know what to expect. I took a reading before I went it was 9.0 I stop about half wayand it was 6.9 I had an sis energy bar and carried on feeling good. Having getting home I took another readingand it was 6.2. Got to say I was well glad after the ride it was no where near what distance I was doing before T1decided to take a liking to me, but to be honest it's probably the happiest I felt for the last few weeks. It's a startWELL HAPPY


----------



## Matt Cycle

Derek Stubbs said:


> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/z...RECIPE_FRUIT_AND_MIXED_SEED_FLAPJACK_2017.pdf
> 
> Anyone ever made their own flapjacks ?
> 
> Anything you recommend to change the recipe, reduce the sugar, swap syrup for honey ?
> 
> I made some about 10 years ago loaded with syrup, so much so that my cycling partner looked away for a few seconds only to look back & find a wasp chomping on his flapjack just as he was about to take a bite himself.
> This was on our tour of Ireland.



I usually buy mine - definitely quicker and easier.  I have made them in the past but that was to a standard recipe.  On the bike I usually want something high energy so probably wouldn't reduce anything in it.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin boulton said:


> after being diagnosed T1 3 weeks ago I plucked up the coreage to get back on thebike today. I decided just to doa short run of 40km as I didn't know what to expect. I took a reading before I went it was 9.0 I stop about half wayand it was 6.9 I had an sis energy bar and carried on feeling good. Having getting home I took another readingand it was 6.2. Got to say I was well glad after the ride it was no where near what distance I was doing before T1decided to take a liking to me, but to be honest it's probably the happiest I felt for the last few weeks. It's a startWELL HAPPY



Well done Robin.   Good readings as well but bear in mind levels can carry on falling for several hours after you exercise.  The main thing is you've gone out and done it and nothing happened apart from making you feel good. That's what I would call a result.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Just for @HOBIE  I decided to go and do a few more hillocks today.  Weather conditions were not bad, dry and a mixture of sun and cloud.  Felt a bit cooler up on the tops in just my bibshorts and short sleeved jersey - I must be getting a bit nesh living further south.  Tan lines are slowly appearing but it's not been up to much so far this 'Summer'.  I headed into the Staffordshire and Derbyshire peaks to Monyash, Crowdecote, Longnor, Hollinsclough, climb up to Flash then up again to the A54 (near the Cat and Fiddle) before heading for home.  After last Sunday's hillfest, then Thursday's ride the legs were feeling it a bit today on the hills.  Always good to get out though.

Strava stats are 54.2 miles completed at an average speed of 13.5mph and elevation gain of just under 4800 feet.

Got a Libre sensor on again (has been pretty accurate over the last 2 days it's been on) - it started at 7.2 mmol/l, and hovered around the 7, 8, 9 mark.  I did a blood check when it was showing 7.2 and the blood result was 4.5 mmol/l.   Could have been the delay but the Libre had a steady arrow.  After that I did a combination of Libre and blood and it was between 4 and 8.  I got back to a 7.0 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 1 gel and 2 quinoa cereal bars.

Looking back towards Longnor - I came up here with the DF last year on the second ride I did with her





That's the Cat and Fiddle pub on the horizon but I was taking the road (A54) going off to the left.  Bit bleak up there!





Hopefully you can read it - (Ice Cream Farm) now that's my type of farm.  The kids have been there for a school project and got to taste the merchandise.  This is near a place called Allgreave.





This is what the Garmin said and was in agreement with Strava for once.


----------



## HOBIE

I am pleased Strava & Garmin are talking with each other. 13.5 mph up them Hillocks is V. good Matt


----------



## John Rhule

Matt Cycle said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just thought I'd bore you  with my cycling today.  Nice sunny early Autumn day and I completed just over 60 miles at an average speed of 15.4 mph (no, I'm not the quickest) and elevation gain of 2400 feet.
> 
> BG levels as follows: 30 minutes before start this morning 6.0 mmol/l (too low so had 3 biscuits), at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, around 40 miles it was 9.2 mmol/l and at 50 miles it was 6.2 mmol/l.  Back home it was 5.3 mmol/l.  Apart from the biscuits before the start - during the ride I had two pieces of malt loaf, a flapjack plus some dextrose gel - no need for the banana.  Levels often carry on dropping hours after and during the night - so extra testing is normally required.
> 
> Anyone else get active on this sunny Sunday?


Keep it up Matt. My electric bike was stolen in early May. I shall buy a none electric bike soon so that I can get some exercise done apart from just walk.


----------



## Matt Cycle

John Rhule said:


> Keep it up Matt. My electric bike was stolen in early May. I shall buy a none electric bike soon so that I can get some exercise done apart from just walk.



That's a shame about your e-bike John.   It's good that you are able to get another bike.  Hopefully you have some nice routes to ride where you live.  Enjoy it.   I'm lucky in that I have the countryside close by including the Peak District.  Although whichever route I take hills are always involved.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A run out today into Cheshire to the Whitegate Station Cafe passing through Goostrey and Middlewich.  Weather was fine - dry and a bit cloudy but not that warm.  Blood glucose levels have been all over the place for a couple of days - mainly high.  Lots of corrections.  I don't feel ill, I've changed my pens, don't think I'm pregnant (although I haven't done one of those tests ) so I'm not sure what is going on.  I suspect it's the basal but not sure what's happened.  I've opened a new pack of Levemir and will give that a go. The Libre was acting up with its reading so it's all very frustrating.   All this impacted a bit on my enjoyment of the ride.  Apart from all that it was great.    Anyone else do owt today?

Strava stats are 76.5 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2mph and elevation gain of just over 2900 feet.

As mentioned above levels have been a bit wayward although I started at 7.8 mmol/l, at 20 miles the Libre was showing 17.7  but the blood reading showed 12.9 mmol/l - still not good so I took 1u correction.  With the Libre way off the mark most of the time I relied on blood readings and at 31 miles it was still 12.9 mmol/l (took another 1u correction), at 40 miles 9.0 mmol/l, at 48 miles 7.1 mmol/l, 56 miles 4.1 mmol/l, at 64 miles 5.7 mmol/l and back home 6.7 mmol/l.  I very rarely take correction doses but I thought I've been riding for 20 and 31 miles and it's still 12.9.  It wasn't coming down and I hadn't eaten anything - had to be some sort of insulin problem.  With the issues I've had for the last couple of days the corrections were the only answer.  If it's a Levemir problem then correcting with NovoRapid is just a temporary fix.   On the ride (this was all after 31 miles) I had 3 gels and a quinoa cereal bar and a coffee from the Whitegate cafe.

Apologies for the lack of photos today.  I was planning to take some at Whitegate but forgot. 

Here's an old favourite.  It's like we've gone straight to early Autumn - cooler temperatures, blackberries out.  We want our Summer! 





Here's what the Garmin said.  Average speed, distance and time taken.


----------



## HOBIE

Hope your nos get better Matt. Ex picckie. Been out all day watching my son playing footie in a tournament. him & team got to semi-final. Enjoyed. Keep at it Matt


----------



## Robin

I'll let you borrow some Oxfordshire scenery from my ride the other day, when daughter let me wear her headcam. It's all stubblefields round us at the moment, which we are allowed to ride on until they're ploughed up and resown.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> I'll let you borrow some Oxfordshire scenery from my ride the other day, when daughter let me wear her headcam. It's all stubblefields round us at the moment, which we are allowed to ride on until they're ploughed up and resown.View attachment 4465



Very nice.  Is it a GoPro or Garmin Virb or something like it?


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Very nice.  Is it a GoPro or Garmin Virb or something like it?


It's a Drift Stealth 2, (apparently, I'm not the expert) The advantage is, it's small, and attaches neatly to the side of the hat with a strap or adhesive mount, rather than sticking up, and needing a fixture through the top of the hat. ( and it was a lot cheaper than a GoPro!)


----------



## Matt Cycle

The picture quality is great and I'm sort of tempted but I can't really justify the expense.  If you're riding in the city they can prove useful.


----------



## HOBIE

Jump on ya Bike ! Very good vid by PK


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lovely day today so I decided to head into the hills of the Peak District to Bakewell (no pudding this time).  It was warm and dry but not too hot.  The route passed through Hartington, Monyash, Ashford in the Water, Crowdecote and Longnor.  Lots of people out and about this bank holiday weekend - ramblers, walkers, sightseers, cyclists, blackberry pickers.  Busy in the popular places.  Ride was good but my legs were aching a bit on this one.

Strava stats are 56.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.5mph and a not unexpected elevation gain of 4800 feet.  Almost two thirds of the year now gone  where did it go?  but that ride takes me over 2200 miles for the year so far.  More unpredictable weather in the latter part of the year but I'm hoping to at least match last years total of 3010 miles for the year so I'll see where I've got to in December.

Levels were okay on this ride and have been this past week after the issues last weekend.  It's just diabetes messing with my head as well as my body.   The Libre sensor finished on Friday so these are all blood levels.  At start 7.6 mmol/l, at 9 miles 7.0 mmol/l, at 19 miles 8.2 mmol/l, at 27 miles 7.6 mmol/l,  at 34 miles (coffee stop) 7.1 mmol/l, at 40 miles 9.7 mmol/l, at 46 miles 6.8 mmol/l, at 52 miles 5.7 mmol/l and back home 6.8 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 1 gel and a quinoa cereal bar and a latte from the Old Smithy cafe at Monyash.

This is near Hartington.  Carboniferous limestone from a few hundred million years ago when the area was covered by sea. Didn't see any clints and grikes and limestone pavements (A Level geography was useful).





Climb up to Monyash looking back towards Bakewell





Another long climb here not far from Longnor





This is the same climb on the moors at the top looking back at about 1600 feet.





Here's what the Garmin said


----------



## HOBIE

Good use of ya A- Level Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

With the forecast today saying rain this afternoon (which has now arrived) it was an earlier start as I headed out this morning into the leafy Cheshire lanes and to the footballers favourite hangout of Alderley Edge. Range Rovers a plenty there but it was a nice ride out.  I came back via Knutsford having passed through Henbury, Chelford, Goostrey and the like.  Very nice.  The weather yesterday was lovely - I was gardening, blackberry picking, bike cleaning etc but today it was overcast and attempting to rain with odd bits of passing showers although not cold.  Still bibshorts weather but there was a definite feel of Autumn with leaves starting to fall and a slight chill in the air.  Strong headwind on the way back but I didn't notice a tailwind on the way out. 

Strava stats are 60.7 miles completed at an average speed of 15.7mph and elevation gain of just under 2600 feet.

Levels were fine (a bit of a shocker low yesterday but I'll post about that in general message board), started at 4.0 mmol/l so had 3 fig rolls and as I felt fine (probably a bit stupid after yesterday) just kept going until I got to Alderley Edge.  So at 30 miles it was 7.1 mmol/l, at 38 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 50 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 55 miles 4.6 mmol/l and back home 7.9 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 2 gels, half a protein/energy bar and a cortado from Costa whilst people watching in Alderley Edge.

Another maize maze - this is near Knutsford





The cows knew the rain was coming - this is near Jodrell Bank





Autumnal look about this not far from home near Longsdon





Here's what the Garmin said


----------



## HOBIE

Amazing pickies !


----------



## Robin

Well, this is how I spent my lunchtime. Rain arrived right on cue with the first police motorbikes, but fortunately no thunder and lightning. Pictures courtesy of my son, I was wielding the umbrella!


----------



## Flower

And here we are at the finish line waiting for the cyclists to arrive. Torrential rain, how do they cycle that fast in such awful conditions! Brilliant to see them sprint past. Just home soaked to the skin but fabulous to see live. Thanks for cheering them on across the Cotswolds Robin 
 
I couldn't co ordinate arms to film live, hold crutches and wait for them to sprint past me!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Well, this is how I spent my lunchtime. Rain arrived right on cue with the first police motorbikes, but fortunately no thunder and lightning. Pictures courtesy of my son, I was wielding the umbrella!
> View attachment 4635 View attachment 4636





Flower said:


> And here we are at the finish line waiting for the cyclists to arrive. Torrential rain, how do they cycle that fast in such awful conditions! Brilliant to see them sprint past. Just home soaked to the skin but fabulous to see live. Thanks for cheering them on across the Cotswolds Robin
> View attachment 4648
> I couldn't co ordinate arms to film live, hold crutches and wait for them to sprint past me!



Great pics but a pity about the weather.  Plenty of big names taking part.  No Team Novo Nordisk again this year.  It didn't really go anywhere near me this year and I missed out on the Women's Tour when it passed close to me.  It's one of the few sports you can get close to the riders at the side of the road and it's all free but blink and you'll miss them.  You wait ages and they've gone in seconds!!  Did you get any souvenir water bottles Robin - the team name will be on them?  They usually just chuck the empties into the verge.  I'm assuming the council or someone goes around picking them up.


----------



## Matt Cycle

With rain forecast this afternoon I headed out this morning into Cheshire for a quickish spin meaning I could get back for the ToB final stage (Lars Boom has just taken the GC) and Chris Froome's historic Vuelta final stage into Madrid.  Back to more trivial matters and my ride - the weather was very similar to last weeks ride being overcast (I had the lights on for the whole ride today), dry but threatening rain with the occasional drizzly shower.  Bit cooler than last week as well but still warm enough for me for the bibshorts although I did see some riders in what looked like full winter gear!  I was seriously considering putting the mudguards on which is like an admission that Autumn is here along with the crap weather.  I headed to one of my favourite places - the Jodrell Bank area.  Legs felt good and I enjoyed this ride.  Got back home and it was 'can you go to Morrisons?'   A 2 mile walk there and back. 

Strava stats are 54.9 miles completed at an average speed of 15.9mph and elevation gain of just under 2400 feet.

I've got a Libre sensor on and it showed my levels between 6 and 12 mmol/l.  I took some blood readings as well and they weren't a million miles out for the most part apart from where the Libre showed the higher readings (12's) and the blood was 7-8.   I find the Libre really frustrating in these situations and it makes me start to doubt the accuracy of subsequent readings.  I can understand 1,2 or even 3 mmol/l but when it's 4 or more it just makes a nonsense of it.  It's not individual sensors either it seems to be all of them.  Blood reading on return was 6.5 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 1 gel, a quinoa cereal bar and a double macchiato from the cafe.  Caffeine boost for the return journey.  (The bike shed at Jodrell Bank cafe had some nice bikes including a Pinarello Dogma c. £8k and 2 Bianchis c. £5k each - I lowered the tone of the shed with my bike at £350 ).

Near Siddington - lanes drying out


Green grass in this field near Jodrell Bank (looks like a golf course in this pic ) - crop rotation as it was a maize field last year


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Did you get any souvenir water bottles Robin - the team name will be on them? They usually just chuck the empties into the verge. I'm assuming the council or someone goes around picking them up.


Sadly not, they didn't seem to be drinking much as they passed us. There was a feeding station a few miles before, and several of the ones at the back were eating energy bars as they passed! I assumed the bright orange riders were the Dutch team. They were so bright as they whizzed past, they'd almost got an orange glow round them, they reminded me of the Ready Brek kid.
I was amused that bringing up the rear with the ambulances was an AA van. Assume the support cars occasionally need supporting!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Sadly not, they didn't seem to be drinking much as they passed us. There was a feeding station a few miles before, and several of the ones at the back were eating energy bars as they passed! I assumed the bright orange riders were the Dutch team. They were so bright as they whizzed past, they'd almost got an orange glow round them, they reminded me of the Ready Brek kid.
> I was amused that bringing up the rear with the ambulances was an AA van. Assume the support cars occasionally need supporting!



The team in orange are actually Polish (CCC Sprandi Polkowice) a pro continental team.  On your second picture from the front are two from world tour team Lotto NL Jumbo (team of stage winner Dylan Groenewegen and overall winner Lars Boom - I'm not sure who the two riders in the picture are but it's neither Groenewegen or Boom as both those two have rainbow bands on their jersey sleeves as former national champions), one from Cylance Pro Cycling (a US continental team), two from Bike Channel Canyon (a British continental team - just lost their main sponsor last week), then the Ready Brek boys and then the familiar black and blue of the Sky train.*  The race is a mixture of World Tour teams and pro continental and continental.  A lot of teams change sponsors and therefore kits on a regular basis.  It's only the bigger and more successful teams like Sky and Movistar who keep the sponsors for any length of time and therefore similar looking kits.

* I didn't know all the teams and had to look some of them up.


----------



## Northerner

I am bereft now that the ToB and La Vuelta have finished! I've really got into watching the cycling this year and starting to understand a lot more about the various tactics, jerseys and competitions - think it must be because they televised Le Tour live so you got to see more of the subtleties as each stage and the overall GC developed, rather than just seeing highlights - would have liked it if they could have done La Vuelta live too, although some compensation to have ToB live


----------



## HOBIE

Very good pickies you lot


----------



## phonic2k

Looking at the pics makes me more want to get back on my bike again.  I used to enjoy my 50 miles rides and dashing along long straights at over 30mph. Not sure I can do that these days, but my bike is crying to be used


----------



## Matt Cycle

phonic2k said:


> Looking at the pics makes me more want to get back on my bike again.  I used to enjoy my 50 miles rides and dashing along long straights at over 30mph. Not sure I can do that these days, but my bike is crying to be used



Just take it out for a spin and see how you get on.   I'm not sure I've reached 30mph for any length of distance on the flat - I'd need a bit of a slope for that.


----------



## phonic2k

Matt Cycle said:


> Just take it out for a spin and see how you get on.   I'm not sure I've reached 30mph for any length of distance on the flat - I'd need a bit of a slope for that.



Not sure I can these days, I'm much older, but would be nice to check after getting myself fit again. I will have to answer my bikes screams


----------



## HOBIE

MATT seriously Well done. 28pgs on this tread. Lots of good picks !


----------



## phonic2k

Had a little go on my bike, and extracted some stills from my GoPro 
View media item 157View media item 156


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> MATT seriously Well done. 28pgs on this tread. Lots of good picks !


Well done Matt !


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> MATT seriously Well done. 28pgs on this tread. Lots of good picks !



Thanks Hobie.   The thread is 2 years old now and I've just had a look on Strava and in that time (Sept 13th 2015 to date) I've done 6008 miles.  There are lots of people who do much more but my excuse is I only usually get out for a ride once a week.  I just enjoy getting out in the fresh air and seeing the countryside (although I do like looking at my ride stats on Strava when I get back ) - Type 1 shouldn't stop people from exercising.  I've had it for over 30 years now - we can do anything!


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Thanks Hobie.   The thread is 2 years old now and I've just had a look on Strava and in that time (Sept 13th 2015 to date) I've done 6008 miles.  There are lots of people who do much more but my excuse is I only usually get out for a ride once a week.  I just enjoy getting out in the fresh air and seeing the countryside (although I do like looking at my ride stats on Strava when I get back ) - Type 1 shouldn't stop people from exercising.  I've had it for over 30 years now - we can do anything!


Keep going Matt. You know its good for you.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed out early this morning as I had to get back for an important appointment (more on that in a bit).  I decided to head to the hills - Monyash, skirted around Buxton and then the Cat and Fiddle to give my legs a work out.  Weather was great, dry and mild with the sun poking through on occasions.  It was slightly misty to begin with and leaves are starting to fall from the trees so Autumn is here.  Always seem to see lots of roadkill - squirrels, badgers, rabbits, pheasants but today I saw a dead cat at the side of the road.  It was still intact so must have been clipped by a vehicle.  Only farms nearby so I'm assuming it came from one of those.

Strava stats are 58.1 miles completed at an average speed of 14.6mph and elevation gain of over 4200 feet.  Pleasantly surprised with the average speed considering the climbing involved.  (I also did a 44.3 mile last week - it's on Strava but my mind wasn't focused so I didn't write it up).

Libre finished last week so these are all blood readings - at start 5.0 mmol/l (had a couple of biccies), 8 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 25 miles 4.3 mmol/l, at 32 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 40 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 49 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 54 miles 4.3 mmol/l (I know I was going up uphill but how can it drop so fast ) and back home 7.8 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 3 gels, quinoa cereal bar and half energy/protein bar.  The pump saga is still ongoing - I spoke to the DSN last week and she said it should be anytime soon.

The important appointment was getting back to watch live on Sky the mighty Blades stuff Wednesday 4-2 at Hillsborough.  After a great ride a great match.  What a good day.

Early morning mist near Waterfall


From the same place looking towards Waterhouses with the sun trying to break through


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Bryan Osborne

I did just ten miles at 15mph 7.3 start and down to 4.4 on the finish. T2 have lost over three stone and five inches off the waist. Back fitish but still working out the intake whilst cycling so as to up the mileage to the 60-80 I was on three years back.


----------



## HOBIE

Bryan Osborne said:


> I did just ten miles at 15mph 7.3 start and down to 4.4 on the finish. T2 have lost over three stone and five inches off the waist. Back fitish but still working out the intake whilst cycling so as to up the mileage to the 60-80 I was on three years back.


Well done Bryan keep going


----------



## Copepod

Last day tomorrow to log rides in Cycle September challenge... I'vw recorded rides whenever cycling has been the best option. Not practical today for taking 12kg of waste aluminium cans to scrap dealer and getting replacement windscreen wipers for car. Will cycle to work on Monday, 10 mile round trip, quicker, cheaper and more convenient than walking and bus / driving and walking from expensive car park.


----------



## Copepod

Towns for Tour de Yorkshire 2018 have been announced. Exact routes to be declared in Dec 2017. I hope I can get a volunteer location to which I can cycle


----------



## HOBIE

phonic2k said:


> Had a little go on my bike, and extracted some stills from my GoPro
> View media item 157View media item 156


Good on you phonic2k


----------



## Matt Cycle

Copepod said:


> Towns for Tour de Yorkshire 2018 have been announced. Exact routes to be declared in Dec 2017. I hope I can get a volunteer location to which I can cycle



Yes, 3-6 May 2018.  Nearest to me looks like it will be Barnsley but that's still some distance.  The race has been extended to 4 days and the women's race to 2 days.  Some big names being being touted - apparently the organisers are trying to get Chris Froome to race it.


----------



## Matt Cycle

phonic2k said:


> Had a little go on my bike, and extracted some stills from my GoPro
> View media item 157View media item 156



Can't see these Phonic.   It's saying I don't have permission to view them.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> I did both but mostly whilst stopped.  I wanted to see if it was possible to extract the meter from rear jersey pocket, press the button and swipe to take a reading and then put it back - without swerving all over the road or dropping it. The thicker winter gloves made it tricky as I had to remove a glove but the readings through layers of clothing are fine - I had two base layers and a winter jersey.  Would be a lot easier with the summer fingerless gloves on but it was possible.  As Robin says it mentions the reader only works down to certain temperatures but I had no problems in the cold yesterday.  I would recommend getting one for Adam - the sensors are fairly flat to the skin and go on the back of the arm to avoid being banged or knocked.  The adhesive that holds them in place seems to a super strength type but you may have to keep an eye on it to ensure he doesn't try and pick it off!
> 
> Ah, gloves.  Yes they are always euphemistically described as having a 'soft material on the edge of the finger to wipe away sweat.'  This is on winter gloves!!  Now I know there is supposed to be global warming and all that but when wearing my winter gloves it has never yet been warm enough to wipe away sweat and if it was I wouldn't be wearing them.  Everyone knows it's a snot wipe.


Did "U" not know Matt was a Stunt Man.  Only joking Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

With the weather over the last few days being a bit damp  it left the roads today damp (started to dry out later on) with leaf litter etc, although it didn't rain.  It was overcast with the odd drizzle but felt reasonably warm - I still had the shorts on.  It was a bit breezy and it was like Chicken Licken with the amount of acorns (and conkers) falling down and all over the lanes.  I had put the mudguards on last night and set out this morning into Cheshire taking in Alderley Edge again. Very nice.  Enjoyed this one although the bike definitely needs a clean now.

Strava stats are 60.5 miles completed at an average speed of 15.5mph and elevation gain of just over 2500 feet.

Levels: at start 6.9 mmol/l, then got carried away, felt okay and didn't test until 28 miles after the coffee stop and was 11.1 mmol/l, at 37 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 47 miles 5.0 mmol/l, at 53 miles 5.1 mmol/l, at 57 miles 6.2 mmol/l and back home 6.6 mmol/l.  Okay with those.  On the ride I had 2 gels, half energy/protein bar and a cortado in Alderley Edge at Costa. 

Goostrey maize still there - farmer must be hoping for dry weather  


This field near Gawsworth was full of wheat not long ago.  Already something growing again.


This is also near Gawsworth


The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

Brilliant numbers Matt on them miles. Very impressed.  I was on the Tv this week. BMR taken, met Angela Rippon "How to Stay Young" but they did not do my storey. I had excellent BMR !  Cycling is good for you


----------



## HOBIE

Copepod said:


> Last day tomorrow to log rides in Cycle September challenge... I'vw recorded rides whenever cycling has been the best option. Not practical today for taking 12kg of waste aluminium cans to scrap dealer and getting replacement windscreen wipers for car. Will cycle to work on Monday, 10 mile round trip, quicker, cheaper and more convenient than walking and bus / driving and walking from expensive car park.


Good for you Copepod, Cans in the right place ! A nice lady at our Duk group collects milk bottle tops & gets money for our group,


----------



## Copepod

Thanks Hobie. 12kg of aluminium collected in 2 months. Nearly all picked up from streets and paths, with just a few cans and trays from home. It's easy for me to keep bags outside, then drive to dealer, 1 mile from home, when I'm going past anyway.


----------



## HOBIE

Copepod said:


> Thanks Hobie. 12kg of aluminium collected in 2 months. Nearly all picked up from streets and paths, with just a few cans and trays from home. It's easy for me to keep bags outside, then drive to dealer, 1 mile from home, when I'm going past anyway.


Your bit of going GREEN !  When I am at work every bit of Copper from off cuts of cable goes in a big pile of my overcrowded garage , Its the way to go. Did you see that prog about how much plastic everyone is eating ? Fish etc in sea eat bags & rubbish from us ? Well done You


----------



## Copepod

HOBIE said:


> Your bit of going GREEN !  When I am at work every bit of Copper from off cuts of cable goes in a big pile of my overcrowded garage , Its the way to go. Did you see that prog about how much plastic everyone is eating ? Fish etc in sea eat bags & rubbish from us ? Well done You


Yep, keen to prevent plastic from entering sea. I've never used much cosmetics and never any with micro beads. All plastic in house, plus many items I pick up in streets, go in recycling bin. I spent 3 hours with a volunteer canalside clear up group on Saturday. Admitedly, most items were bagged up to be collected by council for landfill rather than recycling. At least 10 binbags, plus some large items such as broken laundry basket, road sign, length of guttering, and lots of syringes and needles which we put in sharps bins.


----------



## Copepod

Probably ought to get back to cycling, which was my means of transport home / canal.


----------



## HOBIE

Gold Star for you Copepod . Just been watching a prog about Russia, Cutting trees down by Massive proportions. There permafrost is melting rapidly & gas from there is harming o zone layer.


----------



## phonic2k

Matt Cycle said:


> Can't see these Phonic.   It's saying I don't have permission to view them.



My bad. I'll post them again here. Amazing how fast things have changed since I did this ride back in September. Winter is here.


----------



## HOBIE

Good picks Phonic ! Winter is a coming  (I must be getting old)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today into the Peak District for a ride that took in Hartington, Monyash, the edge of Buxton and Flash i.e. hills.  Weather was mixed - a few bits of drizzle, mainly cloudy with the odd bit of sunshine.  I have to say I struggled a bit on this one and certainly didn't feel 100% but persevered, as you do.  I was going to go over the Cat and Fiddle but cut that out and headed back via Flash.  Still had the shorts, summer jersey/base layer on with the rain jacket called into action a couple of times.  Felt a bit cool up in the hills - I know we didn't have a Summer but what's happened to our Indian Summer?   Any cooler next week and it'll be bibtights time.

Strava stats are 52.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.7mph and elevation gain of 4057 feet.

Keeping it real as a proper T1, levels have been a bit over the place recently (with the Medtronic pump seemingly on hold at present due to the hurricane in Puerto Rico I'll just have to plod on as I am).  At start 12.2 mmol/l (took a 1u correction), at 10 miles 12.4 mmol/l, at 21 miles 4.7 mmol/l, at 29 miles 6.8 mmol/l, at 36 miles 5.1 mmol/l, at 42 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 47 miles 4.0 mmol/l and back home 7.6 mmol/l.  High at the start and a few lower than I'd like but I survived.   Had 4 gels and a quinoa cereal bar.  No coffee stop this time. 

Heading towards Monyash


Black clouds and drizzle near Chelmorton


Who's that miserable idiot?  Not been here for a bit.  Flash.


Also at Flash.


Here's the Garmin.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt. An excellent job !


----------



## Matt Cycle

Woke up at the crack of dawn today (OH wasn't best pleased as her name's Sue ) with the intention of getting out early as I thought I needed to be back.  Apparently plans had changed so I didn't need to get back and therefore waited until it was light and had brightened up a bit.  Turned into a lovely Autumnal day, some cloud, some sun, dry and reasonably warm.  Headed towards Knutsford and surrounding areas for a 100km ride.  Bibshorts and short sleeved jersey with base layer was plenty warm enough.  Stopped at Jodrell Bank cafe for a coffee but the place was rammed so gave it a miss and headed back.  Nice weather meant loads of cyclists out and about today in Cheshire today.  Love rides like that. 

Strava stats are 63.4 miles completed at an average speed of 16.0mph and elevation gain of 2441 feet.

Levels: at start 5.8 mmol/l (had 3 biscuits), at 25 miles 9.2 mmol/l, at 38 miles 6.5 mmol/l, at 46 miles 4.4 mmol/l, at 52 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 58 miles 5.6 mmol/l and back home 8.9 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 3 gels and a quinoa cereal bar.

For those over 40 (put your reading glasses on ) and can you remember what you were doing on this date 40 years ago?  Normally I'd say no as well but I have a certificate from Saturday 15th October 1977 saying I'd passed my cycling proficiency test - my cycling licence.  It was 6 Saturday mornings training at a local school followed by a test.

Certificate's a bit battered now but I've still got the triangular enamel badge as well.


Near Rudyard


Also near Rudyard


The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

I have got my Cycling Pro Badge somewhere. A red triangle. A very good ride 60mile at 16m an hour ! Well done


----------



## HOBIE

I have been out on ped bike this morning, not as far as you do Matt but was windy & it has took it out of me


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> I have been out on ped bike this morning, not as far as you do Matt but was windy & it has took it out of me



Well done!   How far did you get?  Managed to get out myself but it was very windy today.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I waited until the rain cleared and headed out this afternoon for a shorter ride than of late to experience the life of Brian.  "Brian is not a storm, he's just a very naughty breeze."  Conditions were very difficult which made it hard going.  Very windy, twigs and branches everywhere and large lakes of water on some of the road surfaces.  Also nearly came a cropper when two pheasants raced out in front of me but just managed to avoid them.  I headed on one of my usual routes towards Jodrell Bank.  It was much cooler as well and with the weather as it was I had the bibtights on for the first time since Spring, with overshoes and long sleeved jersey.  Despite the tough ride I enjoyed getting out and it was sunny when I got back.   Bike's filthy though and needs a reyt good wash.

Strava stats are 44.3 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7mph and elevation gain of 2102 feet.

Levels: at start 11.9 mmol/l, at 12 miles 8.7 mmol/l, at 21 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 30 miles 4.7 mmol/l, at 37 miles 6.2 mmol/l and back home 11.7 mmol/l.  Must have miscalculated with the gels but hey ho that's long term Type 1 diabetes for you. Started to drop anyway when I got back as my muscles snaffled glucose from the liver.  On the ride I had 2 gels, quinoa cereal bar and a double macchiato  from Jodrell Bank cafe.

Clear skies in the distance towards Bosley


There's the telescope again


Rays of sunlight breaking through near Rudyard - wasn't as dark as it looks


Here's the Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

I could not believe it , I stopped at my mates & he said those tyres look soft. He did me a favour & blew them up !  I flew back home from his with wind in me boolers.   You have to watch for them peasants coming at you Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> You have to watch for them peasants coming at you Matt



I'm assuming that's a typo Hobie.   Not many peasants in leafy Cheshire - they've probably been banished t'mills in Manchester or nowadays on zero hours contracts in a call centre.


----------



## HOBIE

No Matt its not an typo error


----------



## Matt Cycle

Been off for half term this week but parental duties relinquished today as they went to their Nans.  Decided to make the most of it and head out for a hilly one!  Plenty of hillocks as Hobie would say.  Weather was fantastic, perfect Autumn day - dry and sunny but with a chill in the air.  Bibtights and long sleeved jersey required.  I took the mudguards off but with farm run off and quarry dust the bike needs a clean again.  I went through Longnor, Tideswell, Bradwell and up Winnats Pass before returning via Buxton and over the Cat and Fiddle.  Tough ride and I did have a headwind for what seemed like ages. 

Strava stats are 71.1 miles completed at an average speed of 13.1mph and elevation gain of 6097 feet. 

Levels were remarkably well behaved.  Started at 7.2 mmol/l, at 14 miles 7.6 mmol/l, at 21 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 28 miles 6.5 mmol/l, at 38 miles 7.5 mmol/l, at 47 miles 4.8 mmol/l, at 64 miles 4.9 mmol/l and back home 5.8 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 4 gels and a quinoa cereal bar.

Heading down to Longnor


Same place slightly different direction


Top of Winnats again


Top of the Cat and Fiddle


Top of Cat and Fiddle - you can just about make out the hang gliders just above the horizon


The Garmin


----------



## Robin

Lovely photos as usual, I'm just thankful I wasn't doing the pedalling.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Lovely photos as usual, I'm just thankful I wasn't doing the pedalling.



Glorious day today, well around here at least.  Loads of people out and about at Castleton.  The photos near Longnor from this morning had mist in the dips that was just starting to burn off.  Clear blue skies with aerosplanes and vapour trails.  I didn't feel 100% on this one so I did find it quite hard work and could have cut out Tideswell and Winnats Pass etc on the way out and just headed through Buxton and over the Cat and Fiddle but I thought I'd made up my mind where I was going and I was going to stick to it!  Being a working day it was busy with traffic in Buxton and Macclesfield as well.  Still, always good to get out.


----------



## Ditto

Lovely pics. Always wanted to go to the well dressing at Tideswell and to see if I could see the ghosts at Winnats Pass. 
*Creepy caverns and haunted hills: The ghost story of Winnats Pass ...*


----------



## Matt Cycle

Ditto said:


> Lovely pics. Always wanted to go to the well dressing at Tideswell and to see if I could see the ghosts at Winnats Pass.
> *Creepy caverns and haunted hills: The ghost story of Winnats Pass ...*



Tideswell is known as the 'Cathedral of the Peak' due to the large church.  Most of the villages throughout the Peak District have a well dressing in the Summer.  I hadn't heard that story of Winnats Pass but if you get the chance to go to Castleton it's well worth a visit - with the four show caverns, Blue John, Speedwell, Treak Cliff and Peak.  I went on school visits to Castleton or with the family when I was younger.  There's the 'shivering mountain' at Mam Tor as well.  The A625 has been closed since 1979 forcing the traffic up and down Winnats Pass!

http://www.rural-roads.co.uk/winnats/winnats5.shtml
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...kers-series-landslides-twist-recognition.html


----------



## HOBIE

Very good Matt 71 mile in the "cool"    Up & down them there "Hillocks" . It does make you feel good.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> The A625 has been closed since 1979 forcing the traffic up and down Winnats Pass!


I remember when that happened, in my second year at Uni!  We all went up to have a walk along the road, and had to jump down about 4ft at one point where the road had dropped  'Shivering Mountain' ought to have given them a clue...


----------



## HOBIE

You have inspired me to be out on me Bike tomorrow Matt !  I think I will have something warm on


----------



## Ditto

If the road is closed I might have been through the pass without realising as we used to go up that way to Courts of Queens, nightmare sans lights on winter evenings!  Have been to Castleton once and went down the Blue John Mine I think it was. Nearly dropped dead trying to get back out, good grief there should be an elevator! You're very lucky being able to cycle round them hillocks.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> You have inspired me to be out on me Bike tomorrow Matt !  I think I will have something warm on



Good stuff  - just make sure you pump up your tyres.   It's noticeably cooler now.  I spent the afternoon cleaning and lubing my bike and have put the mudguards back on.  They'll probably be on now until the Spring.


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> I remember when that happened, in my second year at Uni!  We all went up to have a walk along the road, and had to jump down about 4ft at one point where the road had dropped  'Shivering Mountain' ought to have given them a clue...


The holes are still there, or at least they were about 10 years ago, when we stood the kids in one to give the photo a bit of context.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Took the day off today to go to the dentist.  It's not as crazy as you would think as it was an early appointment giving me the chance to get out for a ride.  My dentist is the other end of town so it was a 4.5 mile walk, check up was fine but blood sugar was low when I got back so aftre dealing with that I knew there might be fun and games on the ride.  After last weeks leg burner in the Peaks I went for a smoother ride and headed into Cheshire to Alderley Edge.  Weather was fine, bit overcast and cool but dry - I suppose I can't really complain as it is November.  Very nice ride. 

Strava stats are 58.3 miles completed at an average speed of 15.5mph and elevation gain of 2518 feet.

Levels - at start 6.8mmol/l, at 18 miles 9.9 mmol/l, at 28 miles 10.9 mmol/l, at 34 miles 9.6 mmol/l, at 40 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 47 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 54 miles 6.0 mmol/l and back home 3.9 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 1 gel and a quinoa protein cereal bar and a cortado at Alderley Edge whilst people watching sat outside at Costa.  Got chatting at Costa to a retired couple who had cycled there on a 28 mile ride.  Fair play to them.

Autumnal scene and as the sign says not far from Henbury


Maize at Goostrey partly gone.  (By the looks of things I think the crop was ruined).


All gone on this bit.


Here's what the Garmin said


----------



## Northerner

Really good control on the ride Matt  I'm terribly unfit at the moment, can only manage about 3 miles!


----------



## HOBIE

I was getting worried. Half way through you post & you had not mentioned coffee. BUT no it was !  Good numbers Matt & you deserved you chew bar


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> I was getting worried. Half way through you post & you had not mentioned coffee. BUT no it was !  Good numbers Matt & you deserved you chew bar



Cycling and coffee go together.   Costa had their Christmas drinks list up in the shop - on sale from today. (2nd November!! ).  I've looked it up and it includes billionaires hot chocolate with layers of caramel sauce; honeycomb latte; Black Forest hot chocolate.  I'd need some insulin and a bit of pedalling to burn those off.

https://www.costa.co.uk/Christmas


----------



## Matt Cycle

You're probably all getting bored of these now but it was back out today for another ride around the lanes of Cheshire.  Capesthorne, Snelson, Goostrey and the like.  I was hoping to get out earlier and go for a longer ride but heavy overnight rain and this morning delayed my start meaning a shorter ride than planned.  It wasn't a damp squib and turned into a sparkler.  It had brightened up by the time I set off but the on some of the lanes there were lakes of water - see below.  Although sunny it was much cooler as well so it was winter gear on today.  The bike needs a clean.  Just for Hobie  I stopped at the cafe at Jodrell Bank for a double macchiato - rocket fuel for the return leg. 

Good news last week after what seems an eternity as my pump has finally arrived.  The DSN has emailed the Medtronic rep with 3 potential start dates in November and is waiting to hear back.  So, shouldn't be too long now.  Looking forward to it. 

Strava stats for the ride are 57.9 miles completed at an average speed of 15.3mph and elevation gain of 2352 feet.  (After Thursday's ride that's 116.3 miles for the week).

Levels as follows: at start 6.9 mmol/l, at 11 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 23 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 36 miles 8.3 mmol/l, at 42 miles 7.0 mmol/l, at 48 miles 3.6 mmol/l, at 54 miles 6.5 mmol/l and back home 9.3 mmol/l.  Alright I suppose.  On the ride I had 3 gels, quinoa protein cereal bar and half an energy bar.

A bit of rain around here (near Chelford) by the looks of things last night.  (I didn't go through it but carried the bike on the verge to the right)


Not far from Jodrell Bank


Sun low in the sky and chilly - near Rudyard


Here's the Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

A bit like riding through the water . Big puddles ? They are brilliant figures Matt. Nearly 60mile at Ave speed of 15 mph up & down them "Hillocks"  You put us all to shame. I could possibly do that in a few mile but not 60 WELL DONE MATT !


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> A bit like riding through the water . Big puddles ? They are brilliant figures Matt. Nearly 60mile at Ave speed of 15 mph up & down them "Hillocks"  You put us all to shame. I could possibly do that in a few mile but not 60 WELL DONE MATT !



Thanks Hobie.  I'm sure you could do it with a bit of training.


----------



## HOBIE

I have done 70mile in one day on a Mountain Bike but not at 16mph ave speed, that's good on a racer on the flat !  Did you watch the Nutter on the motorbike speeding through the water with special tyres on. Guy Martin. Was that you going through them puddles


----------



## Matt Cycle

Chilly today but sunny and I headed out in the Peak District to Bakewell.  I'll get my excuses in but it was very windy and with the hills it made for hard going.  Perhaps not the best decision to go to 1600 feet and should have maybe stuck to 'lower' ground.  Didn't seem to get any favours from the wind as it always seemed to be head on.   I passed through Hartington, Monyash, Ashford in the Water, Bakewell and Longnor before returning.  Full winter gear on including gloves and I'm glad I did as it was cold especially up on the tops.

Strava stats are 51.6 miles completed at a not unexpected average speed of 12.7mph and elevation gain of 4465 feet.

Levels - well I woke to a 13.9 today  so corrected and had my breakfast.  Usually reduce my Levemir in the morning before a ride and always in the evening after a ride.  It depends how far I've gone and how hard I pushed it but it's always a guesstimation.  Corrections can mess things up a bit but that's Type 1 diabetes - carry on with strength through adversity.  At start 7.4 mmol/l (correction must have worked or was still working ), at 9 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 17 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 26 miles 5.5 mmol/l, at 32 miles 8.9 mmol/l, at 40 miles 5.0 mmol/l and back home 9.6 mmol/l.  As it was so cold the meter stopped working so I had to shove it down my bibtights.  The return reading was because I'd had a gel without testing but not a problem (besides 9.6 is not a massive deal) as usual it carried on dropping when I got back.  On the ride I had 2 gels, half an energy bar, quinoa cereal bar, raw fruit bar and cortado from Costa in Bakewell.  No NovoRapid taken for these.  The pump is still at the clinic waiting for the Medtronic rep to come back with the dates he can attend to start it.

Low lying cloud in the distance.  This is near Grindon in Staffordshire.


Near Hartington (Looks calm as you like but was a strong headwind along here)


Looking from Staffordshire into Derbyshire at Crowdecote.  I've just come down the steep road to the right and taking a breather  before heading up the equally steep road on the other side to Longnor.


No one else about heading up from Longnor.  Peak District in the background. It was cold!  Have to remember to remove neck warmer when blowing a snot rocket. 


The Garmin


----------



## Northerner

Great pics and stats again Matt  I've often walked in that area, really nice  I can relate to the wind because I had to battle it head on this morning on a run, but I had foolishly not worn full winter gear and was pretending it was still high summer in my tshirt and shorts  Warmed up once I got into some shelter from the wind though


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Great pics and stats again Matt  I've often walked in that area, really nice  I can relate to the wind because I had to battle it head on this morning on a run, but I had foolishly not worn full winter gear and was pretending it was still high summer in my tshirt and shorts  Warmed up once I got into some shelter from the wind though



I did see one person in cycling shorts rather than tights, only one though.  Weather report was saying 5 degrees around here today (with a frost tonight) so I knew I had to wrap up a bit but it was the wind that made it really hard work.  In the odd bits of shelter it was okay in the sun but I didn't seem to get any benefit from the wind whatever direction I went in.  Chose the wrong time to go to Costa in Bakewell as it was really busy - hoping for a quick visit but the queue took ages and then having warmed up in there had to head up the hill to Monyash, Crowdecote and beyond.  Got another picture I didn't post above looking back on the climb out of Bakewell on the road to Monyash.  Bakewell is in a dip towards the right and if my bearings are correct I think Sheffield is over the far horizon.


----------



## Robin

It was definitely a North wind today. When it's the usual westerly at riding, the school is protected by a line of trees, but when it's northerly, the wind whips straight across the valley.
I'm full of admiration for your numbers when you're on your bike, having done a lot of walking last week. I never seem to have a problem with morning  numbers, or overnight, now I can adjust my Levemir down to suit, but during the day, I either front load too much carb with too little insulin and spike into the teens,( before it falls slowly during the walk) or after 40 mins I'm constantly popping fruit pastilles for the next couple of hours to try to head off lows. (Maybe I should eat a protein bar at some point to give me some slower release energy, I think some of my problem might be because I was walking with the family, and didn't want to hold them up by stopping and eating.)
Sorry, rambling a bit there, while I'm thinking it through.


----------



## HOBIE

SHORTS !  A right nut case. Was cool today & me & me wife did a walk to the village. 2mile though ps I like the face mask Bat Man,


----------



## HOBIE

Robin said:


> It was definitely a North wind today. When it's the usual westerly at riding, the school is protected by a line of trees, but when it's northerly, the wind whips straight across the valley.
> I'm full of admiration for your numbers when you're on your bike, having done a lot of walking last week. I never seem to have a problem with morning  numbers, or overnight, now I can adjust my Levemir down to suit, but during the day, I either front load too much carb with too little insulin and spike into the teens,( before it falls slowly during the walk) or after 40 mins I'm constantly popping fruit pastilles for the next couple of hours to try to head off lows. (Maybe I should eat a protein bar at some point to give me some slower release energy, I think some of my problem might be because I was walking with the family, and didn't want to hold them up by stopping and eating.)
> Sorry, rambling a bit there, while I'm thinking it through.


A pump would suit that Robin. Temp basal when active or when you are not doing anything. You are right it was cold today. I am a Summer person.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> It was definitely a North wind today. When it's the usual westerly at riding, the school is protected by a line of trees, but when it's northerly, the wind whips straight across the valley.
> I'm full of admiration for your numbers when you're on your bike, having done a lot of walking last week. I never seem to have a problem with morning  numbers, or overnight, now I can adjust my Levemir down to suit, but during the day, I either front load too much carb with too little insulin and spike into the teens,( before it falls slowly during the walk) or after 40 mins I'm constantly popping fruit pastilles for the next couple of hours to try to head off lows. (Maybe I should eat a protein bar at some point to give me some slower release energy, I think some of my problem might be because I was walking with the family, and didn't want to hold them up by stopping and eating.)
> Sorry, rambling a bit there, while I'm thinking it through.



I don't reduce my morning Levemir by much (1 or 2 units) but the evening one by more.  Can lead to a high the following morning if reduced by too much.  Depending what I wake on the next morning will sometimes reduce that as well.  I always prefer to eat something rather than having to correct (in reality I'd prefer not to have Type 1 ).  Usually I start to feel rubbish if it goes over 14/15+ and then having to correct nearly always causes issues further on.  I'm on my own on the bike so can stop when I like.  Libre helps of course when I have one on.  High 5 (energy gel/drinks people) state you should aim to have 60-90g carb per hour for a long ride.  (I know they sell them but I'm assuming it's based on some sort of evidence).  I never have anywhere near that as I always base what I have on what my blood sugar is doing.  It's probably why I'm thin.   I've found cereal protein bars are pretty good - Aldi quinoa ones or Nature Valley.

As Hobie says pumps have the advantage of TBR's for things like this.  That's not to say you can't do it with injections as that's all I've had for 31 years but anything to make it easier to manage particularly for these sorts of activities should be encouraged in my opinion.  Mine's almost in touching distance now at the clinic and just waiting for the Medtronic rep to arrange a visit.


----------



## HOBIE

Fingers "R" xed that you get an early xmas present Matt


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> I don't reduce my morning Levemir by much (1 or 2 units) but the evening one by more.  Can lead to a high the following morning if reduced by too much.  Depending what I wake on the next morning will sometimes reduce that as well.  I always prefer to eat something rather than having to correct (in reality I'd prefer not to have Type 1 ).  Usually I start to feel rubbish if it goes over 14/15+ and then having to correct nearly always causes issues further on.  I'm on my own on the bike so can stop when I like.  Libre helps of course when I have one on.  High 5 (energy gel/drinks people) state you should aim to have 60-90g carb per hour for a long ride.  (I know they sell them but I'm assuming it's based on some sort of evidence).  I never have anywhere near that as I always base what I have on what my blood sugar is doing.  It's probably why I'm thin.   I've found cereal protein bars are pretty good - Aldi quinoa ones or Nature Valley.
> 
> As Hobie says pumps have the advantage of TBR's for things like this.  That's not to say you can't do it with injections as that's all I've had for 31 years but anything to make it easier to manage particularly for these sorts of activities should be encouraged in my opinion.  Mine's almost in touching distance now at the clinic and just waiting for the Medtronic rep to arrange a visit.


Thanks, Matt, it's really useful to get an insight on other people's routines. I think I just got cross on hol because my husband was trying to be solicitous and suggesting I ought to eat more upfront so I didn't have to keep eating fruit pastilles, because he personally finds them very acidic and he assumed they would therefore upset my stomach! So I had a 'whose diabetes is this' wobble, ate another slice of toast for breakfast the next day just to prove a point, and peaked at 14.0 by the time we'd driven to the start of that day's walk. Really, I'd have been better thinking rationally and trying a Protein bar ( I really love the Nature Valley peanut and caramel). 
I did have a Libre on, which helped, so I could watch the line dropping and act in good time. ( and it does start dropping in a steady line the minute I start walking, even though it's something I do regularly) I did try and get through to OH that having to eat something wasn't a sign that I'd got it wrong, just that I needed it to match my energy expenditure and insulin. ( I did cite you, 'Well Matt does really long bike rides, and he always stops to eat!') I think he just worries because in the early days, I drummed into him that if I looked wobbly it was probably because it was hypo and he should get me some glucose.
I reduced Levemir by half a unit at night and one in the morning. Considering how little I need, (usually 4 in the morning and 2.5 at night) this was quite a big drop in percentage terms, but it seemed to help the usual night time dip after exercise. I haven't been on Levemir long enough, just about a month, to work out how long each dose is lasting. I suspect it's round about 20 hrs.
I hope you get your pump soon. (I'm not going down that route at the moment, I think it would be too big a fight, because I don't think I meet any of the criteria, and I can usually manage it with injections.) It sounds like it would make a real difference to you.
If you got this far, thanks for bearing with the rant!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Thanks, Matt, it's really useful to get an insight on other people's routines. I think I just got cross on hol because my husband was trying to be solicitous and suggesting I ought to eat more upfront so I didn't have to keep eating fruit pastilles, because he personally finds them very acidic and he assumed they would therefore upset my stomach! So I had a 'whose diabetes is this' wobble, ate another slice of toast for breakfast the next day just to prove a point, and peaked at 14.0 by the time we'd driven to the start of that day's walk. Really, I'd have been better thinking rationally and trying a Protein bar ( I really love the Nature Valley peanut and caramel).
> I did have a Libre on, which helped, so I could watch the line dropping and act in good time. ( and it does start dropping in a steady line the minute I start walking, even though it's something I do regularly) I did try and get through to OH that having to eat something wasn't a sign that I'd got it wrong, just that I needed it to match my energy expenditure and insulin. ( I did cite you, 'Well Matt does really long bike rides, and he always stops to eat!') I think he just worries because in the early days, I drummed into him that if I looked wobbly it was probably because it was hypo and he should get me some glucose.
> I reduced Levemir by half a unit at night and one in the morning. Considering how little I need, (usually 4 in the morning and 2.5 at night) this was quite a big drop in percentage terms, but it seemed to help the usual night time dip after exercise. I haven't been on Levemir long enough, just about a month, to work out how long each dose is lasting. I suspect it's round about 20 hrs.
> I hope you get your pump soon. (I'm not going down that route at the moment, I think it would be too big a fight, because I don't think I meet any of the criteria, and I can usually manage it with injections.) It sounds like it would make a real difference to you.
> If you got this far, thanks for bearing with the rant!



Did get to the end and feel free to rant away.  I'm always amazed how 'low' some peoples daily basal seems to be.  Since being on MDI since 1987 mine has nearly always been in the 20-25u range - occasionally a bit less and currently a bit more.  On your walk depending on the type of toast you had it could mean an extra 15-20g CHO which excluding all other variables could push you up 6 mmol/l.  I try and aim to be in the range 7-10 mmol/l on the ride, not easy but something to aim for.  I sometimes make up a powdered High 5 energy/protein drink in a bottle and take sips from that but that means 2 bottles as I always have a High 5 zero drink with me.  Lots of drinks in cooler weather causes other delays as well. 

DSN phoned up today with a possible pump start day of 7th December.  That's the earliest time the Medtronic rep has available - must be busy.  The rep can only make the one date (it's normally training one morning or afternoon and then going through a set change 2 days later) so I'll have to do the first set change on my own otherwise it means waiting until the new year.  I said yeah, I'll be fine no problem.   The DSN said some older people are a bit frightened of technology compared to younger people and wouldn't be happy doing it on their own but it was up to me and she thinks I'll be okay.  I think she was implying I was in the younger technology savvy group.   Could be wrong though. 

If you were keen I wouldn't rule out a pump completely as from what I've seen depending on where you live and what the consultants are like the criteria can be imposed very loosely or not imposed at all.


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Did get to the end and feel free to rant away.  I'm always amazed how 'low' some peoples daily basal seems to be.  Since being on MDI since 1987 mine has nearly always been in the 20-25u range - occasionally a bit less and currently a bit more.  On your walk depending on the type of toast you had it could mean an extra 15-20g CHO which excluding all other variables could push you up 6 mmol/l.  I try and aim to be in the range 7-10 mmol/l on the ride, not easy but something to aim for.  I sometimes make up a powdered High 5 energy/protein drink in a bottle and take sips from that but that means 2 bottles as I always have a High 5 zero drink with me.  Lots of drinks in cooler weather causes other delays as well.
> 
> DSN phoned up today with a possible pump start day of 7th December.  That's the earliest time the Medtronic rep has available - must be busy.  The rep can only make the one date (it's normally training one morning or afternoon and then going through a set change 2 days later) so I'll have to do the first set change on my own otherwise it means waiting until the new year.  I said yeah, I'll be fine no problem.   The DSN said some older people are a bit frightened of technology compared to younger people and wouldn't be happy doing it on their own but it was up to me and she thinks I'll be okay.  I think she was implying I was in the younger technology savvy group.   Could be wrong though.
> 
> If you were keen I wouldn't rule out a pump completely as from what I've seen depending on where you live and what the consultants are like the criteria can be imposed very loosely or not imposed at all.


You got to the end of my post? Full marks for endurance!
At one stage I thought I was going to do a Northerner and reduce basal to zero, but I got to the point round about 6-7 units a day where that's what I needed. I wonder if it's because I've got some endogenous insulin left, but in that case you'd think it would do the decent thing and switch itself off if I'm going low! And there's certainly not enough to help out with a spike.
Glad to hear your pump is progressing. Up and running in time for Christmas! I'm sure you'll cope with the set change, (and anyway, there are loads of pumpers on here ready to help out). I haven't ruled out a pump in the future, but I'd have to really want one, the first hoop I'd need to jump through would be getting referred back to the hospital from my GP surgery.


----------



## Copepod

Enjoying all the cycling posts as usual. Due to a walking holiday, then not working in city centre until today, I haven't cycled for nearly a month. Lovely cycling along canal towpath in sunshine. Collected several bottles and cans for recycling. Removing whole glass bottles before they get broken removes risk of injuries to humans and animals, plus punctures. A bit frustrating, as we did a litter pick there on Saturday. 
Cycling home uphill in the dark less enjoyable, especially when saddle soreness made itself felt.
Still, a day with cycling is nearly always better than one without.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Did get to the end and feel free to rant away.  I'm always amazed how 'low' some peoples daily basal seems to be.  Since being on MDI since 1987 mine has nearly always been in the 20-25u range - occasionally a bit less and currently a bit more.  On your walk depending on the type of toast you had it could mean an extra 15-20g CHO which excluding all other variables could push you up 6 mmol/l.  I try and aim to be in the range 7-10 mmol/l on the ride, not easy but something to aim for.  I sometimes make up a powdered High 5 energy/protein drink in a bottle and take sips from that but that means 2 bottles as I always have a High 5 zero drink with me.  Lots of drinks in cooler weather causes other delays as well.
> 
> DSN phoned up today with a possible pump start day of 7th December.  That's the earliest time the Medtronic rep has available - must be busy.  The rep can only make the one date (it's normally training one morning or afternoon and then going through a set change 2 days later) so I'll have to do the first set change on my own otherwise it means waiting until the new year.  I said yeah, I'll be fine no problem.   The DSN said some older people are a bit frightened of technology compared to younger people and wouldn't be happy doing it on their own but it was up to me and she thinks I'll be okay.  I think she was implying I was in the younger technology savvy group.   Could be wrong though.
> 
> If you were keen I wouldn't rule out a pump completely as from what I've seen depending on where you live and what the consultants are like the criteria can be imposed very loosely or not imposed at all.


Medtronics are so popular Matt. Pls keep us informed, 7 is meant to be lucky. My post code ends in 7TT. That's Barry Sheens number & the TT. Not bad for someone who was into bikes.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Out fairly early this morning and it was cold and frosty.  Lovely day to be out though if you wrapped up with plenty of sunshine about (stayed dry) and lots of Autumnal colours to see.  Lots of cyclists and walkers out and about.  I had the Winter gear on - baselayer, thermal jersey, thermal bibtights, overshoes, neckwarmer and winter gloves.  Still took a while to warm up.  I headed out into Cheshire to Tatton Park at Knutsford via Alderley Edge for a 100km ride.  Love rides like this.  Anyone else do owt today?

Strava stats are 63.5 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 2770 feet.

In terms of levels the meter in the saddle bag was a non starter as it was too cold and wouldn't have worked so I shoved it in the bibtights.  Levels as follows - at start after breakfast dropped to 3.4 mmol/l  but didn't want to miss ride time so had 3 chocolate hobnobs and set off, must have worked because at 11 miles it was 6.3 mmol/l, didn't then check until 31 miles because the cafe at Alderley edge where I was planning to stop was full and it was cold and...and...and...no excuse really  anyway at 31 miles it was 4.7 mmol/l, at 40 miles 6.0 mmol/l, at 47 miles 8.3 mmol/l, at 53 miles 5.2 mmol/l, at 58 miles 6.2 mmol/l and back home 6.4 mmol/l.  A bit lower than I like with some of those but I survived  - it's possibly due to the cold, I'd reduced the Levemir as usual.  On the ride I had 2 gels, 1 quinoa cereal bar, 1.5 raw fruit bars and a double macchiato from Jodrell Bank cafe. 

Not far from Alderley Edge (frost on the field to the left).  Still quite a few leaves on the trees.


One of the lakes at Tatton Park (looks darker on the photo than it was)


Bright conditions here at Jodrell bank.  They had maize in this field last year.  Sheep grazing now.


The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

Well done again Matt. You can not beat that sort of day "Out in Fresh Air" . That alone has got to be good for you. That's a good ride 100 km. Another gold star !


----------



## Robin

Lovely photos as usual. Riding was good today, ideal conditions. Cold enough for the horses to be quite fresh, no wind, glorious sunshine. Only downside is that the ground is getting a bit boggy.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Lovely photos as usual. Riding was good today, ideal conditions. Cold enough for the horses to be quite fresh, no wind, glorious sunshine. Only downside is that the ground is getting a bit boggy.



Yes, it was a great day to be outdoors.  Ground might get a bit more boggy for you and the horses as according to the forecast it's supposed to be warming up a bit along with spells of rain next week before turning colder again next weekend.  That might all change though as the child of a lady I work with says about the weather forecast - 'they just make it up'.


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's been a bit on the cool side today but with the day off I decided to head out for a ride.  Temperatures were hovering around freezing but there was a northerly wind making it feel just a bit cooler.   Conditions were mainly dry and sunny but with frozen bits in places from farm run off etc - had to be careful.  I headed out into Cheshire to Ollerton passing through Goostrey etc.  Was looking forward to a nice coffee at Jodrell Bank (around 30 miles) but I thought if I stopped in the warm it would be a pain getting going again so I just rode on.  Good to get out but also thankful to get back to a warm house.  

Strava stats are 55.7 miles completed at an average speed of 14.9mph and elevation gain of 2277 feet.  That ride now takes me over 3000 miles for the year in 54 rides.  Still in November (just) so I'll see what I can add to it in December.

I've got a Libre sensor on at the moment and apart from at 11 miles when it said 18.2 mmol/l (blood reading was 10.7 mmol/l) it sort of performed alright. Blood readings were as follows: at start 10.6 mmol/l, at 11 miles 10.7 mmol/l, at 30 miles 7.1 mmol/l, at 42 miles 4.6 mmol/l, at 50 miles 7.1 mmol/l and back home 4.6 mmol/l.  Bit up and down but I survived.   On the ride I had 1 gel, nature valley protein bar and a quinoa cereal bar.  Meter was kept in bibtights to keep it working because of the cold.  I've got to see the consultant on Monday and will be asking about Libre sensors amongst other things and then on Thursday it's pump day. 

Phone was playing up when I was trying to take photos (not enough memory  and asking me to delete apps - OH gave me it so I can't complain but eventually I deleted various things whilst my hands were slowly getting frostbite and managed to get some on the way back).

This is near Jodrell Bank - appears benign and just doesn't convey how cold it was - freeeezing. 


Canal near Macclesfield (was a lot more frozen on the way out about 3 hours before but just a few frozen bits in the distance now)


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Northerner

My Libre sensor has told me it's too cold the last couple of runs I have done in the cold weather, I msut have got one of the Southern ones 

Ooh! Roll on Thursday - you should just get things cracked in time for lots of button-pushing at Christmas! 

Well done on the 3,000 miles, that's a great achievement!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> My Libre sensor has told me it's too cold the last couple of runs I have done in the cold weather, I msut have got one of the Southern ones
> 
> Ooh! Roll on Thursday - you should just get things cracked in time for lots of button-pushing at Christmas!
> 
> Well done on the 3,000 miles, that's a great achievement!



Thanks Northerner.  

Sensor was reading fine it was just the ridiculous readings it was giving that were the problem. 

Looking forward to the pump although I imagine it will take some getting used to at first after injecting all this time.  No saline - straight onto it, just one afternoon with the rep and no follow up.  Done a bit of reading with Pumping Insulin and watching Mike's (EDUAD) excellent 640G videos on Youtube.

I've only done one 100 mile ride this year but obviously increased the ride distances overall compared to last year - now aim towards 50, 60, 70 mile rides with a few 30's and 40's.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt. That would be good on a summers day. Snow here today.


----------



## Dave W

Well done on the 3000 Matt! That's ten times my mileage since June.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Dave W said:


> Well done on the 3000 Matt! That's ten times my mileage since June.



Cheers Dave.  Well done on your mileage.  I normally only manage to get out for a ride once a week (sometimes twice) so try and make the most of it.  We've still got December to go although it's always weather dependent.


----------



## Matt Cycle

With snow and ice over the last couple of weekends this was my first ride since 30th November - I was starting to get withdrawal symptoms.  Not been sat on my arse though as I do a fair bit of walking anyway.  It was also the first ride with the Medtronic 640G so a chance to see what it was capable of.  The pump was in the lycra pouch belt and behaved fine on the ride - I couldn't feel it.  I'd taken the day off work and could have gone before but felt slightly unwell.  My own fault as I'd swapped my portion of couscous for several kilogrammes of pak choi.   It felt 'warm' compared to previous weeks and was overcast and gloomy, mainly dry but trying to drizzle with damp roads - loads of crud on them, the bike certainly needs a clean.  I headed into Cheshire to Alderley Edge.  It wasn't the quickest ride but it was good to be out again.

Strava has it as 57.3 miles completed at an average speed of 14.6mph and elevation gain of 2573 feet.

It was always going to be a bit of trial and error on this ride with the pump so I set a relatively conservative TBR of 75% for the ride of 4 hours.  I've got a Contour Next Link 24 now as this sends readings to the Medtronic which is quite handy.  Levels at start were 5.1 mmol/l so I had a couple of biscuits, at 11 miles 7.7 mmol/l, at 30 miles 6.7 mmol/l, at 39 miles 4.8 mmol/l, at 50 miles 6.9 mmmol/l (I heard the pump beep after this as the TBR finished but decided to carry on) and back home 4.1 mmol/l.  I stuck another 75% TBR on when I got back so I'll see how I get on with that.  Overall quite pleased with that.  No spike at the 11 mile mark which has happened on occasions in the past.  On the ride I had 1 gel, quinoa cereal bar, fruit bar and a coffee from Costa (see below) - as always all free carbs. 

Cortado at Costa, Alderley Edge


It's all gone now in the field at Goostrey


Looks like it's clearing in the distance but I'm heading the other way behind where I'm stood


The Garmin


----------



## Northerner

Good numbers Matt, especially given how new you are to the pump!  Well done!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Good numbers Matt, especially given how new you are to the pump!  Well done!



Thanks Alan.  Educated guesses?  Luck more likely.   I'll see how things pan out over the next few rides.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done & sitting outside having you well deserved coffee stop . A pump is the way to go !. You are in charge with one. Good luck Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

Christmas Eve and back out again into the hills this time.  I headed out into the Peak District through Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Taddington, the edge of Buxton, bit of the Cat and Fiddle and Axe Edge before heading back via Flash.  Weather was overcast and felt fairly mild - there was a warning about strong winds in exposed areas.  As I set off off I thought what's all that about they must have got it wrong.   When I reached Monyash I thought oh perhaps they were right after all.  Very strong winds in places especially on the moors.  It was the sort of wind where I was pedalling and not really moving much - very hard work and then if it changed direction it was borderline dangerous.  Luckily not many cars on those roads.  I did come a cropper on the moors near Morridge and got blown off on to the verge - luckily the bike was fine  but as I stood up I was struggling to stand upright leaning into the wind trying to hold my bike.

Tough ride really and in hindsight I wish I'd heeded the warnings about the wind and stuck to lower levels in Cheshire but hey ho I made it back in one piece. 

Strava stats are 52.5 miles completed at an average speed of 12.3mph and elevation gain of 4307 feet.

Tried the TBR at 75% again and levels were as follows: at start 5.6 mmol/l, at 12 miles 3.5 mmol/l, at 28 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 36 miles 5.0 mmol/l, at 44 miles 4.3 mmol/l and back home 5.2 mmol/l.  May need to reduce the TBR and see how I get on with that.  On the ride I had 3 gels, 1 fruit bar, 1 quinoa cereal bar.

Near Monyash


Near Taddington


That's snow up there on the horizon at Axe Edge near Buxton - it snowed a week ago and despite temperatures over the last few days around 8 degrees celsius it's still there.  I'd be up that way in a bit.


Light starting to fade at the moorland near Morridge.  I'd come on the road middle to right of photo.  This is not long before I had my meeting with the verge.


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Dave W

Was very windy here too with some very strong gusts, but temperature was in double figures. Was great with wind behind me and was knocking along at a peak of 29.8mph, but in a cross wind was a bit dicey and was hard going into the wind. I was mainly on B and unclassified single track roads, but managed a few mile 'off-piste' towards the end of the ride. It was great to be able to get out again after a couple of weeks of frost and icy conditions. Was also nice to get back home and still able to feel my fingers!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Dave W said:


> Was very windy here too with some very strong gusts, but temperature was in double figures. Was great with wind behind me and was knocking along at a peak of 29.8mph, but in a cross wind was a bit dicey and was hard going into the wind. I was mainly on B and unclassified single track roads, but managed a few mile 'off-piste' towards the end of the ride. It was great to be able to get out again after a couple of weeks of frost and icy conditions. Was also nice to get back home and still able to feel my fingers!



Well done Dave.  It certainly looks brighter where you are.  It's turning colder again from Boxing Day.  I thought e-bikes had a speed limiter?


----------



## Dave W

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done Dave.  It certainly looks brighter where you are.  It's turning colder again from Boxing Day.  I thought e-bikes had a speed limiter?


Yes Matt they are limited to 15 mph, but it only applies to when solely under electric power. I make very little use of the electric assist and pedal like hell. My bike is rated for about 30 miles on a charge but I can do over 20 and it still shows over 50% charge. It's been a great investment for this geriatric. When I got it I set a notional target of covering 200 miles before the end of the year, but according to Strava I'm up just over 340 and I didn't start using Strava until I'd had the bike for about a month so I guess my total is nearer 400. Hopefully with a bit of half decent weather I'll get my Strava total to the 400 before 2018!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Dave W said:


> Yes Matt they are limited to 15 mph, but it only applies to when solely under electric power. I make very little use of the electric assist and pedal like hell. My bike is rated for about 30 miles on a charge but I can do over 20 and it still shows over 50% charge. It's been a great investment for this geriatric. When I got it I set a notional target of covering 200 miles before the end of the year, but according to Strava I'm up just over 340 and I didn't start using Strava until I'd had the bike for about a month so I guess my total is nearer 400. Hopefully with a bit of half decent weather I'll get my Strava total to the 400 before 2018!



I think e-bikes are great if they get people out riding especially those who may have problems with a standard bike - I could have done with one yesterday!  You should get an e-mail from Strava in the next week with an animated summary of your riding (and running and swimming if you do them) statistics for the year.


----------



## HOBIE

Good nos & pickies as always Matt . Keep at it !


----------



## Matt Cycle

It snowed here last night and was very cold but I decided to chance it with a shorter ride into Cheshire to keep the legs turning although I haven't been feeling 100% these last two days - a bit of a sore throat/cold.  I went to the Jodrell Bank cafe for a welcome macchiato before returning.  The main roads were clear but the lanes at lower levels had some slush and ice which made things tricky in places - the sun was out giving it a bright feel despite being very cold.  Surprisingly the legs felt good and I enjoyed it.  The bike will need another clean .

Strava stats are 43.3 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7mph and elevation gain of 2065 feet.

With this cold I've had a 150% TBR on at times and also had to correct at times.  When I set off it was 14.2 mmol/l so I corrected that and left the basal at 100%, at 11 miles it was 10.7 mmol/l, however at 21 miles it was 3.2 mmol/l, at 30 miles it was 7.2 mmol/l, at 36 miles it was 5.6 mmol/l and back home it was 6.8 mmol/l.  More tweaking to be done until this cold disappears and I'll have to see the impact of the exercise with the cold through the night and tomorrow.   On the ride I had 2 gels, a fruit bar and the coffee.

Keep pedalling! 

Here's the telescope at Jodrell Bank


Frozen farm pond near Gawsworth


I think that's a llama....in rural Cheshire 


Snow on the hills near Rudyard as the sun is going down


Snow and ice on the lanes not far from home - I've just come up that - a bit tricky!


Here's the Garmin


----------



## SB2015

Matt Cycle said:


> It snowed here last night and was very cold but I decided to chance it with a shorter ride into Cheshire to keep the legs turning although I haven't been feeling 100% these last two days - a bit of a sore throat/cold.  I went to the Jodrell Bank cafe for a welcome macchiato before returning.  The main roads were clear but the lanes at lower levels had some slush and ice which made things tricky in places - the sun was out giving it a bright feel despite being very cold.  Surprisingly the legs felt good and I enjoyed it.  The bike will need another clean .
> 
> Strava stats are 43.3 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7mph and elevation gain of 2065 feet.
> 
> With this cold I've had a 150% TBR on at times and also had to correct at times.  When I set off it was 14.2 mmol/l so I corrected that and left the basal at 100%, at 11 miles it was 10.7 mmol/l, however at 21 miles it was 3.2 mmol/l, at 30 miles it was 7.2 mmol/l, at 36 miles it was 5.6 mmol/l and back home it was 6.8 mmol/l.  More tweaking to be done until this cold disappears and I'll have to see the impact of the exercise with the cold through the night and tomorrow.   On the ride I had 2 gels, a fruit bar and the coffee.
> 
> Keep pedalling!
> 
> Here's the telescope at Jodrell Bank
> View attachment 6245
> 
> Frozen farm pond near Gawsworth
> View attachment 6246
> 
> I think that's a llama....in rural Cheshire
> View attachment 6247
> 
> Snow on the hills near Rudyard as the sun is going down
> View attachment 6248
> 
> Snow and ice on the lanes not far from home - I've just come up that - a bit tricky!
> View attachment 6249
> 
> Here's the Garmin
> View attachment 6250


Good piccies Matt.  Your levels are really good.  Out of interest how long are you cycling for?

Hope the pump training goes well.  I went straight onto insulin with mine, but had a bit more Support than you have been offered.


----------



## Matt Cycle

SB2015 said:


> Good piccies Matt.  Your levels are really good.  Out of interest how long are you cycling for?
> 
> Hope the pump training goes well.  I went straight onto insulin with mine, but had a bit more Support than you have been offered.



Thanks SB.  It depends really, yesterday's ride was just under 3 hours but they probably average around 4-4.5 hours.  The longest so far was the Wales ride last year and that was 8h 45 mins - that's moving time as the Garmin uses GPS and pauses itself for any stops.  Elapsed time for the Wales ride was 11.5 hours.

I try to aim for a bg level of around 7-10 mmol/l (not always easy) as recommended by Team Novo Nordisk and this seems to work well if I can do it.  Very rarely need to correct on a ride and don't like doing it - it can cause problems - and usually just keep topping up with carbs as and when required as someone without T1 would do (nowhere near the carb levels suggested by High 5 etc although they have a vested interest  and mine is governed by what my bg levels are doing rather than I need an energy boost to get up a hill ).  On return, levels can continue dropping through the night and even into the next day.

Started on the pump 3 weeks ago and loving it so far.  Some experimenting still needed with post ride TBR's but so far so good.


----------



## SB2015

When you snack after a cycle do you give bolus as well?


----------



## Matt Cycle

SB2015 said:


> When you snack after a cycle do you give bolus as well?



No, not normally.  I usually only have a protein shake when I return which is around 10g CHO.  Although it depends on what my bg is when I get back and the last time I had some carbs on the ride.  If my bg is around 7 or less I won't bolus but anything more then I probably would again depending on when I last had carbs.  Unless it was dropping but not hypo levels I wouldn't bother with snacks.  I often time things so I can do the important stuff (upload to Strava, update this ), have a shower and change and I'm ready for a meal of some sort.


----------



## SB2015

Matt Cycle said:


> No, not normally.  I usually only have a protein shake when I return which is around 10g CHO.  Although it depends on what my bg is when I get back and the last time I had some carbs on the ride.  If my bg is around 7 or less I won't bolus but anything more then I probably would again depending on when I last had carbs.  Unless it was dropping but not hypo levels I wouldn't bother with snacks.  I often time things so I can do the important stuff (upload to Strava, update this ), have a shower and change and I'm ready for a meal of some sort.


Thanks Matt.  I am beginning to get a plan of other things to try, now that I am clearer about what is happening inside.  When I was doing intensive training (5 days a week in my youth) I never even needed to think about what was going on inside!!  Just cancelled out trip to friends for NEw Year as OH unwell so another game of badminton tomorrow to try out my plans.


----------



## HOBIE

43mile in the Snow. Very good Matt.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Here's my cycling year from Strava.  Hope you enjoyed reading about them as much as I did doing them.  Whatever happens enjoy the ride and keep pedalling.  That's all folks.


----------



## Lisa66

I for one have really enjoyed reading your reports Matt, great pictures too...can almost feel that cold air!  What a fantastic advert / encouragement, with all the details, for those nervous about exercising. Now with the added interest of the pump! Might even dig out our bikes in the New Year and put some air in the tyres. I look forward to reading more in 2018.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HOBIE

Really GOOD for "U" Matt. Very


----------



## Flower

Good stuff Matt  I also really enjoy your cycling reports and watching the seasons change in your photos. I'm fair worn out after watching your Strava stats 
Here's to another year of cycling with your Medtronic in your pocket.


----------



## Robin

I must say, I love the photos, but I have to go and lie down to recover when I read the stats!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Thanks all.  I only did one 100+ mile ride in 2017 so I've got a few plans for things this year.  Although I'm 50 this year as well so perhaps should be taking it easier.  Nah, no chance - aim further!  It just depends if real life gets in the way.


----------



## Webmuppet

I was initially diagnosed as Type 1 in September 2016 (subsequently diagnosed as a Type 1 LADA) and it all happened just after I’d resumed cycling after a break of many years. So 2017 was my first full year of cycling and of being diabetic - I didn’t really have any real targets but my wife had given me a basic Garmin cycle GPS computer as a Christmas present and it allowed me to keep track of my mileage/performance/routes etc. I’m not a fast rider but I’m pretty chuffed with reaching 3,000 miles in a year - I don’t really have a target for this year but I’d be delighted if I manage to match or exceed this year’s mileage.
Nigel


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Webmuppet.   Welcome !


----------



## Steevo

well done Matt, I am a cyclist too (not a DB), used to do touring in my youth then moved on to time trialling and reached a good standard, retired from racing about 7 years ago, I'm a member of a club and also ride for Team4Luke supporting and promoting awareness for cardiac risk in the young. My cycling time is now more and more limited with elderly parents one being DB, so I tend to do bare minimum to keep fit usually ride short and hard for a hour or so, gives me enough for some drive rides 40-60 milers in lakes or yorkshire now and then. One of my best pals was a 1st Cat roadie (level below UK pro) used to ride and train with him many years back, then one day (in his 30's) he was really struggling on a training ride and looked very thin, he would normally blow the socks of rest of us, that was immediate diagnosis for DB for him and ended his racing days, he still rides now even does some long rides and sportives with his Abbot Libre.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Webmuppet said:


> I was initially diagnosed as Type 1 in September 2016 (subsequently diagnosed as a Type 1 LADA) and it all happened just after I’d resumed cycling after a break of many years. So 2017 was my first full year of cycling and of being diabetic - I didn’t really have any real targets but my wife had given me a basic Garmin cycle GPS computer as a Christmas present and it allowed me to keep track of my mileage/performance/routes etc. I’m not a fast rider but I’m pretty chuffed with reaching 3,000 miles in a year - I don’t really have a target for this year but I’d be delighted if I manage to match or exceed this year’s mileage.
> Nigel
> 
> View attachment 6302



Well done Nigel.  That's my philosophy - just try and match or beat what I did the previous year but enjoying myself whatever I do.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Steevo said:


> well done Matt, I am a cyclist too (not a DB), used to do touring in my youth then moved on to time trialling and reached a good standard, retired from racing about 7 years ago, I'm a member of a club and also ride for Team4Luke supporting and promoting awareness for cardiac risk in the young. My cycling time is now more and more limited with elderly parents one being DB, so I tend to do bare minimum to keep fit usually ride short and hard for a hour or so, gives me enough for some drive rides 40-60 milers in lakes or yorkshire now and then. One of my best pals was a 1st Cat roadie (level below UK pro) used to ride and train with him many years back, then one day (in his 30's) he was really struggling on a training ride and looked very thin, he would normally blow the socks of rest of us, that was immediate diagnosis for DB for him and ended his racing days, he still rides now even does some long rides and sportives with his Abbot Libre.



That's a good standard.  Well done on the C R Y work - excellent charity.  I was never going to be a world beater and just ride for pleasure although in distance I'm now going further than ever before.  I was diagnosed at 18 and the warnings I got then were always about exercise and hypos and being careful - not exactly encouraging me to go out and ride 50 miles.  Better tech with pumps/meters/CGMs/Libre etc and insulins since and there has been a more encouraging atmosphere about T1 and exercise.  I usually go on my own so I can go at my own pace and stop when I want to.  Team Novo Nordisk are a Pro Conti cycling team all Type 1.  They have raced at the ToB but not for a couple of years.  One of their aims is to race at the TdF in 2021 (100th anniversary of discovery of insulin).  Roddy Riddle the ex pro cyclist was diagnosed with T1 at 40 after he retired and now competes in ultra endurance events.


----------



## Webmuppet

As much as I enjoy cycling on my own (and it invariably involves a visit to a coffee shop somewhere) it’s also nice to share the experience and I’ve used British Cycling’s ‘Let’s Ride’ website to find local cycling groups/rides. Some of these groups are much faster than others and whilst it’s good to push your limits, it’s also nice to find something within your own comfort zone .....anyway, it’s well worth putting your postcode into their page to see if there’s anything happening nearby. One of the nice parts of the initiative is that you can register your details (which can includes medical conditions, cycling experience etc.) so that when you sign up for a ride, the ride leader is aware of your requirements. Well worth checking out:

https://www.letsride.co.uk/

Nigel


----------



## Steevo

26 miles for me today with an hour hard in middle, first ride since around 11th December, was going quite well then we had a couple of windy rainy weekends then I got that stupid none stop cough virus, couldn't sleep at all just coughing every couple of mins. Still croaky but need to get out and re-build up, legs bit sore and lost some fitness but decent start.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1

i cycled around for fun earlier today was planning on stopping and taking photos of the river.  Unfortuantly i couldn't explore much due to a police cordon for some reason (dunno why) so just ended up going into town for a bit instead and then back home but at least i managed to cycle for 1 hour though.
ps is there anyway you can attach your mobile to your bike without having to buy a bike phone holder.?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Randomdiabetictype1 said:


> i cycled around for fun earlier today was planning on stopping and taking photos of the river.  Unfortuantly i couldn't explore much due to a police cordon for some reason (dunno why) so just ended up going into town for a bit instead and then back home but at least i managed to cycle for 1 hour though.
> ps is there anyway you can attach your mobile to your bike without having to buy a bike phone holder.?



Good stuff, well done. 

In terms of the phone it depends what you're using it for really.  For Strava you would want it mounting in order to see it but if it's for photos or calls then it would be alright stored.  In terms of mounting then a phone holder would be safer and you can get them for around £12-15.  I wouldn't want to risk an expensive phone using some homemade thing.  If it's for music you could use one of the arm pouches that runners wear.  I carry my phone in the saddle bag or in a jersey pocket (just photos for me or possible calls if required) and have the Garmin mounted on the stem for recording data.


----------



## Steevo

descending The Struggle and climbing Buttertubs Pass


----------



## HOBIE

My mate was going though Germany on his Motorbike & rang me on his Phone. We where having a 3 way conversation with his wife on the back. I will not tell you what speed but . Look at Motorbike clips on web


----------



## OliverRobertson

This is a good result. I wish you success


----------



## Matt Cycle

A few things going on at the moment so not been out for a bit but it was back out today for a ride which turned into a ride of two halves. It's been a very sad week on the forum and cycling the along the roads and lanes gives you plenty of time for thought and reflection and I dedicate this ride to Copepod.  This one's for you J.  I'm hoping to do a parkrun(s) later in the year.

The weather was freezing - grey and cold with a biting wind but at least it was dry.  I headed out into Cheshire - Alderley Edge, Byley, Cranage, Goostrey and also got a nice surprise at one point which brightened my day (see photos below).  First half of the ride I felt fine, warm enough and enjoying myself.  The second half I was really struggling - felt the cold, I was shivering, vision was a bit weird as well, little energy as I slowed right down and had to keep stopping - I don't know, probably hypothermia .  Blood glucose dropped lowish at a couple of points but I don't think it was that.  I'd got my winter gear on - thermal bibtights, base layer, thermal jersey (probably need something warmer than the one I've got), neckwarmer, winter gloves and overshoes.  I knew I should have put another base layer on. 

Strava stats are 56.4 miles completed at a low average speed of 14.1mph and elevation gain of 2235 feet.  (Walked for 3 miles in total as well before and after the ride).

I had a TBR on of 75% but I may reduce this in future.  I'm impressed with the Contour Next Link 2.4 which doesn't seem to be affected by the cold as much as the Neo.  Levels as follows: at start 11.8 mmol/l, 10 miles 10.9 mmol/l, 24 miles 6.5 mmol/l, 32 miles 4.4 mmol/l, 40 miles 3.5 mmol/l, 47 miles 3.8 mmol/l and back with a 4.8 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 3 gels, quinoa cereal bar, fruit bar and a cortado from Costa.

Something to warm you up on this cold day.  It's the 14th January, freezing and yet here they are.  The Cranage daffodils in flower.  I'd wrongly attributed them to Byley but they are actually in the next 'village' Cranage.  I came from the road behind me and at first just saw a stems on the verge but no flowers, I then rounded the bend and saw this.  They may have been here for a bit but I haven't been down here for a while.  Spring not far away. 


Here's another one of them.


The Garmin


----------



## Robin

Yay! The daffodils already!


----------



## Steevo

25 miles this morning for me, getting back going after the coughing bug.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Into Cheshire again today and a ride to Holmes Chapel and surroundings (more on that below).  Compared to the weather recently today felt almost tropical.  Plenty of snowdrops are appearing and some daffodils but nothing like the Cranage ones (see below).  I'd got winter gear on and it did get a bit warm but I did see a couple of people in shorts - not quite shorts weather for me yet.  I think it's getting cooler again next week anyway.  As well as feeling mild it was mainly overcast but the sun did break through occasionally.  Signs of the rain we've had recently as well with at least 2 flooded lanes.  I didn't get out on the bike last week although I do plenty of walking (around 4 miles today as well as the ride) and I felt it today if I haven't put the miles in.

Strava stats are 55.4 miles completed at an average speed of 14.3mph and elevation gain of 2132 feet.

Tried a TBR of 60% this time but I think I'll reduce this again next time.  Started at 5.9 mmol/l, at 21 miles 5.5 miles, at 37 miles 4.8 mmol/l, at 45 miles 3.5 mmol/l, at 50 miles 5.7 mmol/l and forgot to test when I got back.  On the ride I had cereal bar, fruit bar, banana and 3 gels - all free carbs - if you want to eat what you want get on your bike.  I don't seem to be getting initial spikes I had before on MDI but will reduce the TBR again as ideally I'm aiming for 7-10 mmol/l.  Athletes would eat carbs to replace muscle glycogen but it's always a tricky balancing act with Type 1.

The daffs are really starting to come out now at Cranage and the sun also made an appearance at this point as well


Mother and daughter telescopes at Jodrell Bank.  This is at Goostrey and you don't often get to see the smaller one when closer


The Garmin (bit blurred)


Now the reason I went close to Junction 18 of the M6 to a place with a few houses, a few farm buildings and a pub is shown on the signpost above Middlewich.  Last track on the 1990 album Some Friendly by The Charlatans who were based in nearby Northwich.  Classic. 


Here it is - enjoy!


----------



## Steevo

nothing for me on rainy saturday, blowing a gale today just did 45mins doing some local laps on a circuit, headwind section was no fun at all.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Steevo said:


> nothing for me on rainy saturday, blowing a gale today just did 45mins doing some local laps on a circuit, headwind section was no fun at all.



Yes, it was breezy today.  One of the reasons for avoiding going up in the hills.  Facing a headwind on the way out I thought I'll get the benefit of a tailwind on the way back - didn't happen and even though I've got the mudguards on the bike's covered in crap again.   Still love getting out though.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt. You must have to peddle quite fast on the M6.  (sorry)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today with a 100km ride into Cheshire.  It's been an eventful few weeks involving a house move.  I did get out last week for a 40 mile ride in the snow showers but didn't have internet access at home at that point to update it.  The weather has been awful really and with missing 3 weeks since the start of the year I've struggled a bit on the ones I've done.  I thought today I'd get my arse in gear and stop fannying about and concentrate on it.  Although my average speed is a bit down I felt okay on this ride and enjoyed it.  Weather today was dry but dull and overcast, around 6 degrees and not too breezy.  Alright really.  I headed to Alderley Edge, Knutsford, Byley and Goostrey.  I set off around 9am and there were lots of riders out today.  I had to miss out on the coffee as there was a long queue at the Costa at Alderley Edge - it was full of cyclists and by the time I got round to Jodrell Bank I decided to carry on without stopping.

Strava stats are 62.6 miles completed at an average speed of 14.5mph and elevation gain of 2630 feet.

I used a TBR of 55% as I did last week which seems to be okay.  Woke to a 10 early this morning, not sure why but with the bolus wizard correction and my breakfast bolus it dropped to 3.  Timing issue probably.  Had some dextrosol and a couple of biscuits and set off.  Rest of levels as follows - at 10 miles 5.2 mmol/l, at 22 miles 8.7 mmol/l, at 31 miles 6.8 mmol/l, at 44 miles 5.0 mmol/l, at 51 miles 7.7 mmol/l, at 58 miles 6.9 mmol/l and back home 4.2 mmol/l.  Alright but a few lower than I'd like ones there so may drop TBR again.  TBR as well until tomorrow morning.  On the ride I had 1 fruit bar, 1 quinoa cereal bar and 2 gels.

Now onto Gardener's Question Time.  On a cloudy and grey day take a look at these - although a few are appearing in places elsewhere some of the ones behind where I'm stood are now dying off.


In contrast this is looking at the other side of the road - bare trees and hedges and a ploughed field.  The M6 runs behind that row of trees.


Saw loads of snowdrops (and crocuses) in the verges and hedgerows.  These are opposite the church in Goostrey.


A misty and murky Rudyard Lake


The Garmin


----------



## Matt Cycle

A Saturday ride this week and an early start as I headed to one of my favourite cafes at Whitegate Station in Cheshire.  I was planning to go on to beyond Delamere and do a hundred but wisely as it turned out decided to turn back and just see what I ended up with.  Weather was glorious, well, sort of - sunny and dry but very cold and windy in parts.  Wrap up well and there's no excuse for not going on and doing summat so get thissens aht there.   The wind really hit on the way back and with tired legs made that part of it quite hard work.  With the freezing weather and longer ride planned I'd invested in a cheap powerbank yesterday for the Garmin.  It's about the size of a big memory stick.  I'd planned ahead and got my micro USB cable and wrapped some black electricians tape around it to use on the handlebars/stem when required.  It was called into action about 5 miles from home when the low battery warning flashed up on the Garmin.  I could probably have got back anyway but decided to use it to be on the safe side - (don't want to lose any data)!

Strava stats are 80.6 miles completed at an average speed of 14.1mph and elevation gain of 3036 feet.

I used a TBR of 50% and this seemed to work well.  Although I'm sure I could reduce it further but I need something circulating for the free carbs.  I certainly would rather not bolus if I want a cereal bar etc.  I've got a Libre sensor on at the moment for the first time in months so had a better idea of what was going on.  The line for the ride couldn't be better really hovering around 6.8 mmol/l.  The few blood tests I did confirmed this and I returned home to a 7.2 mmol/l.  No hypos and nothing over 8 mmol/l.  On the ride I had a latte and 2 slices wholemeal toast from Whitegate cafe, 1 fruit bar, 1 quinoa cereal bar and 2 gels.

Apologies poor selection of photos this week.

This is on the way out near Goostrey.  Alright it's only a ploughed field but the sun was stunning.  The water in the furrows was frozen.


Sorry, it's the same field! 


Mojito time!


The Garmin - took if off as it was held on with black tape along with the powerbank


----------



## Steevo

30 miles for me today, getting back going after bad weather and illness, very cold today stick wind to grind through.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done both of you . I bet you sleep well


----------



## Matt Cycle

Early doors this morning for a ride into the Peak District hills to keep the working parts of my immune system in tip top condition - taking in Warslow, Monyash, Chelmorton, Buxton and finishing with a ride over the Cat and Fiddle to Macc before returning home.  After the recent snow and freezing temperatures conditions felt relatively mild especially when the sun made an appearance.  It was dry but crud on the roads in places and quite a bit of snow still around at the sides of the roads and in the hollows in fields or against the dry stone walls.  Breezy again though which doesn't half make it hard work.  The wind seems to be a common theme over the last year or so.  I know the roads weren't brilliant before but the snow, ice and rain has done its worst and there are pot holes all over the place.  Potentially very dangerous.  Enjoyed the ride though! 

Strava stats are 56.5 miles completed at an average speed of 13.4mph and elevation gain of 4026 feet.

Did the same as last time and used a TBR of 50%.  Could have reduced it even more and probably should have reduced my breakfast bolus a bit.  Libre finished last week so it's back to blood readings.  At start 4.3 mmol/l (3 biccies before setting off), at 10 miles 3.7 mmol/l, at 21 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 34 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 43 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 50 miles 4.7 mmol/l and back home 7.3 mmol/l.  So okay but still not 100% happy and would prefer to run them slightly higher.  On the ride I had one quinoa cereal bar, 1 fruit bar and 2 gels.  No coffee!  Although I've bought missen a Bialetti Moka Express stove top espresso maker.  Not arrived yet but looking forward to giving it a go.   Just off to clean my bike. 

A bit grey near Grindon early on but it did brighten up at times later


Looking back towards Monyash


Near the top of the Cat looking back in the direction of Buxton (it's over that hill)


Here's the Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

I think those figures are very good Matt over the distance. The pump is so adaptable for whatever you are doing. You are good with it. I thought about going out then remembered it was Mothers day oops.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> I think those figures are very good Matt over the distance. The pump is so adaptable for whatever you are doing. You are good with it. I thought about going out then remembered it was Mothers day oops.



I sent a card to my Mum and phoned her up (I remember riding over last year on Mothers Day to Sheffield but I think we had better weather) and the children are growing up now but spent it with their Mum.  I thought I'd get out for a ride.   Finished cleaning and lubing the bike now ready for next time.  I like to do a proper job of it.


----------



## HOBIE

Gold star Matt !


----------



## Steevo

31 miles for me sunday and managed an hour after work tonight, light to 6pm now ! Nice and sunny today and dry still on winter bike though, hurry up summer bike time...........


----------



## Steevo

riding been a bit random lately with some bad icy cold weather again and also I had a tooth out so avoided outside for a week, 28 miles today all done pretty hard around 160bpm for 75mins of that really pushing my aerobic system.


----------



## Matt Cycle

In what felt like a proper Spring day (on the first day of British Summer Time) I headed into Cheshire for a ride to Tatton Park.  I set off fairly early and it was one of those days being a bit cool at first and if the sun went behind the clouds, slight breeze, mild in the sun and dry.  Very nice.  Loads of daffs on the verges but the Byley/Cranage ones are dying off (took a picture but it's a bit blurred). I love rides like that - Team Type 1 all the way.  You've got to have a good excuse to not be out there doing summat.  I went via Alderley Edge to Tatton Park at Knutsford and back via Byley and Goostrey.  Not surprising there were loads of cyclists (and walkers and runners) out today.  I went for Winter gear but I saw a few in shorts.  Got slightly warm with the sun in the afternoon but overall it felt a bit too cold to me for shorts - must be getting nesh. 

Strava stats are 65.9 miles completed at an average speed of 14.8mph and elevation gain of 2778 feet.

TBR of 50% again and levels as follows: at start 3.9 mmol/l (not long after my breakfast but had fig roll and a couple of biscuits), at 12 miles 3.0 mmol/l , at 27 miles 6.7 mmol/l, at 38 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 47 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 56 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 61 miles 6.4 mmol/l and back home 4.7 mmol/l.  Still need to work on this - may try a 45% TBR next time.  On the ride I had 2 gels, 1 quinoa cereal bar, 1.5 fruit bars and a cortado from Costa.

Enjoying the sun at Tatton Park


Jodrell Bank (horizontal this time)


Near Rudyard


Looking back in the direction of Rudyard - almost home!


What the hell is that I hear you ask?  No it's not some strange fungus it's snow (yes, snow) near Longsdon.  Despite the temperature being almost 9 degrees C there's still patches around at lower levels.  Lots more of it up in the hills near Buxton.


The Garmin.


----------



## Robin

Lovely day here as well, hard to imagine that this time last week riding was cancelled because the roads to the stables were blocked with snowdrifts. There was a tiny bit of snow left in a few crevices here on Friday, but I didn't see any today.


----------



## christophe

Well @Matt Cycle I got to this point but still haven't made it outside.
To be honest it's just the weather putting me off now, mostly.. a little nervous about hypos but I guess I can only do it and see, I did an hour on the turbo with water only so that's got to be a good sign. 
The tool kit has been reduced in size and scope to free up space for food and monitors. It's all about what's in my head from here onwards


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Well @Matt Cycle I got to this point but still haven't made it outside.
> To be honest it's just the weather putting me off now, mostly.. a little nervous about hypos but I guess I can only do it and see, I did an hour on the turbo with water only so that's got to be a good sign.
> The tool kit has been reduced in size and scope to free up space for food and monitors. It's all about what's in my head from here onwards



Absolutely.  Yes, plenty of gels, banana, malt loaf, cereal bars etc.  The stuff that people without diabetes would take.  You could just go for a short ride and see how you get on and build up from there.  It can be tricky in the beginning because of the possible honeymoon period so it's wise to be a bit cautious but it certainly shouldn't stop you going out.  After my diagnosis all they used to go on about was 'be careful of hypos' and weren't exactly encouraging regarding exercise.  I remember going out on my Falcon Black Diamond a week or so after diagnosis (not very far) with dextrosol to hand and fully expecting to be collapsing from a hypo.  Of course that never happened, in fact I was probably sky high.  I can't remember what the BM strip showed when I got back (dark blue and brown probably or was it green?).  Things have definitely changed now in terms of monitoring, management and the fact they encourage T1's to get out there doing stuff albeit with usual caveats.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Cooler day today and it was into the Peak District hills for a ride that unfortunately I had to cut short.  I'd watched my box set of award winning TV comedy Benidorm about the larger than life characters in the Solano resort last night and set out early this morning reinforcing the generalisation to any passing motorists that all road cyclists are slim.  Conditions were dry, occasionally sunny but cool as I headed on the Ashbourne road to Ilam.  I started getting a 'noise' from what I thought was the rear wheel and checked things over.  I couldn't see anything wrong and guessed it was the wheel bearings making the noise.  The bike was rideable but noisy so I decided to cut things short and turned left at Hulme End for the long climb up to Morridge and home.  Still patches of snow up on the tops from a couple of weeks ago with a fresh lot forecast for tomorrow. 

The first Sunday each month in Leek is a 'totally locally' day where the independent shops open and there are craft type stalls outside as well.  With the shops being open I went into the local bike shop on my way back to discuss the wheel problem.  The Shimano wheels I'd got on 'only' cost £70 and have done over 3000 miles and he said he could repack the bearings (they're not sealed) but wasn't sure how long this would last or I could go for an upgraded wheel with sealed bearings.  He said have a think about it.  I suppose I could have bought some online and I'm usually quite careful with money  but wheels are a good upgrade and the guy who runs the shop is pretty decent, knows his stuff and will be building them.  So I've gone with the upgraded wheels which is a bit over the top for the bike but hopefully they'll last and I could always swap if I upgraded the bike itself and you never know who you may be riding with. 

Strava stats are 30.3 miles completed at an average speed of 12.8mph and elevation gain of 2701 feet.  Despite the noisy wheel I managed to equal my top speed on this ride of 49.9mph (still waiting for the 50)!

Levels, well  I decided to go with a TBR of 40% and at the start was 6.3 mmol/l, at 13 miles was 4.3 mmol/l and then didn't check until I got back which was after the bike shop and anything to do with spending money is stressful  anyway it was 14.3 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 1 gel,  half fruit bar from last ride and 1 cereal bar.  I think the 40% would have been fine without the wheel issues so I'll see what happens next time.

This is the at the top of the steep climb out of Ilam


Looking back on the long climb up to Morridge


From the same place - still some way to go (the bit on the horizon is not the top there's still more after it)


Here's the Garmin


----------



## christophe

Well I got out.. it felt the same, don't know what I was expecting! Did 30 miles also @Matt Cycle but it's a bit flat around here. Was at 7.2 before I set out, I ate some bread raisins and chocolate as well. 15 miles later I was at 3.9 which I kind of expected, fuelled on dextrose for the ride home and got home with 4.9.
Need to take a bit more food on when riding but it isn't terrible, long way to go yet but it's a step in the right direction. 
Didn't feel the need to upgrade anything ! Maybe next time..


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Well I got out.. it felt the same, don't know what I was expecting! Did 30 miles also @Matt Cycle but it's a bit flat around here. Was at 7.2 before I set out, I ate some bread raisins and chocolate as well. 15 miles later I was at 3.9 which I kind of expected, fuelled on dextrose for the ride home and got home with 4.9.
> Need to take a bit more food on when riding but it isn't terrible, long way to go yet but it's a step in the right direction.
> Didn't feel the need to upgrade anything ! Maybe next time..



Well done.  You'll need to check bloods more frequently tonight and there is also the possibility of dropping low in the night and maybe even tomorrow.  Libre is good for things like that.  I rarely have the sensors so have to wing it most of the time and I'm not dead yet.  Still waiting for the CCG in my area to decide - either that or hopefully for me a CGM linked to the pump.  I wouldn't mess with any of your doses at this stage but longer term once things are settled you could discuss with your DSN about basal reductions as these can work well.  It depends on what basal you're on but when I was on split Levemir doses I could alter one or both that day and sometimes the next morning  Some people will reduce bolus amounts as well.  Trial and error involved.  Since being on the pump from December it has made it a bit more straightforward as I can use temporary basals.  Still trial and error involved and I don't always get it right.


----------



## christophe

Not looking forward to tomorrow! Have to wait and see though, didn't use the Libre so it's going to be a bit vague ..
Got to ask.. do you use a heart rate monitor? I don't know if they're any use really but if you have any use for them I'd be interested..
I use a single injection of Tujeo, it has been ok for the most part .. it's what they gave me at the GP on day one. All feels ok just now, I will know tomorrow


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Not looking forward to tomorrow! Have to wait and see though, didn't use the Libre so it's going to be a bit vague ..
> Got to ask.. do you use a heart rate monitor? I don't know if they're any use really but if you have any use for them I'd be interested..
> I use a single injection of Tujeo, it has been ok for the most part .. it's what they gave me at the GP on day one. All feels ok just now, I will know tomorrow



No, I don't use a heart rate monitor.  As long as it carries on beating I'm happy.   I've never used Toujeo (or Lantus) and I understand it to be a high strength/concentrated form of Lantus at 300u/ml.  Most insulins are 100u/ml.  If it's working okay then that's fine.  I think certain doctors have their favourite insulins for prescribing.  If things aren't working as well then ask for a change.  I had 1 basal injection for years but the split Levemir doses gave me more flexibility and any alteration in the Levemir dose seemed to work fairly quickly in contrast to what people have said about Lantus.


----------



## christophe

Same for the heart rate monitor! I have a couple, never use them, wondered if there was any peculiarity to look for but on/off are the only situations worth knowing..
I don't know why I was prescribed this particular insulin.. or if any other would be beneficial or not, at the moment it is doing what I think it should so apart from the occasional tweak I guess it's good enough. 

So what are the wheels?? I was out on my Trek Domane yesterday.. is a bit bulky but a nice thing to be on..  different wheels were on the shopping list a while back but some little thing got in the way, oh yes Type 1 that was it.. 
Have you tried hydraulic discs? Would be good for some of those descents you mentioned!


----------



## Matt Cycle

I think they're Mavics - sounds terrible that I'm not even sure but I got a bit flustered in the shop as I think he assumes I know more than I do - he specialises in wheel building and was showing me various rims.  They're certainly Miche hubs and he's building the wheels.  At the end of the day my cheap Shimano's lasted a year so I thought with these being better quality and more easily maintained not only will they ride better and last longer I could also transfer them if I upgraded the bike.  I'm not spending tons of money on them but should be an improvement.

No, never tried hydraulic discs - again something to consider for the future.  I'm out all year round so discs would be good not only on the descents but in the foul weather compared to rim brakes.


----------



## christophe

Should be good. Mavic and Miche are both very well established, they'll do the job and be repairable should they need it. 
I understand the situation you were in so probably not helpful.. but do you know of Just Riding Along in Sheffield?? These are decent people as well. 
You're not wrong about the discs... fine things they are. My Domane has a Ultegra-level set up braking wise, they just work in all weathers with no nasty moments. The TCR is Ultegra, rim braked, but I spent a lot on the Dura Ace wheels, they are too nice to consider changing yet!


----------



## Matt Cycle

No, hadn't heard of JRA but checked out the website.  With the bike off the road no cycling today but probably wouldn't have gone out anyway as it's raining heavily here with sleet as an added bonus.  Snow up in the hills - I went through Warslow yesterday, white over today from the pics on Buxton weather.

http://www.buxtonweather.co.uk/

Will have to make do with a walk.  It's 32 years today diagnosis anniversary. 

Just seen that the Buxton weather person is saying mediterranean air is on it's way and temps could reach 20 degrees from second week of April.


----------



## christophe

Well done. 32 years...good work!


----------



## Steevo

41 miler for me at weekend longest this winter and done hard too, done an hour after work tonight fast.


----------



## Matt Cycle

After last weeks rear wheel malfunction I went slightly crazy and after discussing wheels at the local bike shop I spent big (for me anyway).  Still not sure why I did it.  I collected the bike on Friday and I thought I'd take them for a run out today with a steady 100km ride to Knutsford.  The wheels are great. Weather was dull and dry (no jokes please  ) with the sun creeping through on occasions.  Warmed up as the ride went on but it was one of those days where some people had shorts, some tights, long sleeve, short sleeve? I'm limited so it's shorts or tights and I went for tights and long sleeve as there was still a slight chill in the air.  I think we can say Spring has sprung with daffodils everywhere, other flowers coming through and buds on some of the trees.  Saw loads of riders out today.  A great day to be out. 

Strava has it as 64.3 miles completed at an average speed of 14.9mph and elevation gain of 2677 feet.

I was going to go for a 40% but I opted for a 45% TBR today.  Levels as follows: at start 3.4 mmol/l (oh dear - woke to an 8.4 mmol/l so basal needs tweaking and then waited too long before starting my brekkie , I couldn't hang around so to be on the safe side I had a couple of dextrosol and 3 biscuits and set off), at 10 miles 4.6 mmol/l, at 25 mies 9.5 mmol/l, at 34 miles 9.9.mmol/l, at 41 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 50 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 58 miles 5.4 mmol/l and back home 5.5 mmol/l.  Fairly pleased with those.  Only had 2 cereal bars, half a fruit bar and a cortado at Costa.

Bit of a daffodil special on the photos this week.

This is about all that remains of the Cranage/Byley ones.  The rest have died off.


The new wheels - Mavic OpenPro with Miche hubs.  Well they're round and look like wheels.  This is at Goostrey - wonder what will be in this field this year?


More daffs near Siddington.  Was raced by a pheasant a bit further on but he gave up after a bit and I then swerved to avoid a rabbit.  You wouldn't get that in a car - you'd just splatter them.  The road was filthy.  Guardians of the countryside  - apart from keeping rusty farm junk, old tyres and black plastic everywhere they like to spread mud from the fields all over the roads creating a hazard.


Also near Siddington


Here's the Garmin.


----------



## TrevA

Hi

I'm fairly new to the forum - diagnosed as Type 2 in August last year and taking Metformin. I'm a regular cyclist averaging around 100 miles a week. I couldn't cycle for 4 months last year but started back in November and I've been building my fitness back up since then. I recently rode to Skegness, a 72 miler, so my endurance seems to have returned. Did a local, flattish 50 miler yesterday.


----------



## christophe

Matt and Trev put me to shame, this was always going to be a tv weekend but I had hoped to get outdoors again. Most people of the weekend was spent parked on the sofa watching the tv as predicted ( Tigers, Moto GP, Paris-Roubaix..) failed the outdoors part! 
Turbo again Sat and Sun, some power there but no endurance.
Some suggestions perhaps? Is it better to have "too much" in terms of bg and let the body use it up and feed as if to stay high, or start normal and try to maintain the "normal" level? Asking as Matt's fruit and cereal bars would send my bg soaring but I know the exertion would bring them right down, do you feel this is better than say being 6.0 and having little hits of dextrose tablets as you go?
Btw Superdrug have 3 for 2 on dextrose tablets, I think I bought a couple of months worth...


----------



## christophe

@Matt Cycle wheels look like they are going to last a while, very solid build. Shouldn't need any emergency shopping for a long time to come..!


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Matt and Trev put me to shame, this was always going to be a tv weekend but I had hoped to get outdoors again. Most people of the weekend was spent parked on the sofa watching the tv as predicted ( Tigers, Moto GP, Paris-Roubaix..) failed the outdoors part!
> Turbo again Sat and Sun, some power there but no endurance.
> Some suggestions perhaps? Is it better to have "too much" in terms of bg and let the body use it up and feed as if to stay high, or start normal and try to maintain the "normal" level? Asking as Matt's fruit and cereal bars would send my bg soaring but I know the exertion would bring them right down, do you feel this is better than say being 6.0 and having little hits of dextrose tablets as you go?
> Btw Superdrug have 3 for 2 on dextrose tablets, I think I bought a couple of months worth...



Turbo is better than nothing. 

In terms of levels it's a tricky one to answer really.  The TNN boys aim for between 7 and 10 and that's what I try and aim for  and probably a good place to be, i.e. the higher end of normal.  Too high - 14 and over and my legs feel heavy and sluggish (I occasionally do corrections when out but that in itself can cause problems), too low and everyone knows the problems that causes.  The body needs insulin to convert glucose into energy so too high glucose/not enough insulin leads to problems.  

I have tried the High5 4:1 energy powder drink and sipping from that as I go round.  Sometimes I don't want to keep drinking though especially in the colder weather.  Most of the things I have - cereal bars, bananas, malt loaf etc are always eaten when my levels are steady 5's and 6's or dipping and it gives it a gentle boost or counteracts that.  Non diabetics would take on carbs to fuel them on the way round.  They're fairly slow release and ideal for exercise where a more sustained energy release is needed.  I wouldn't have one if levels were 7 and above.  I also carry gels if a quick blast of energy is required.  All these I treat as free carbs in that I don't 'inject' for them.  I'm still fiddling about with temporary basal rates on the pump to find the optimum level for that.  I've always found though that requirements seem to vary quite a bit and you really need to use your Libre or meter to deal with things as they happen on the day.

Dextrosol from Home Bargains is always 2 for 99p.  Only do orange though and I prefer the blackcurrant. 



christophe said:


> @Matt Cycle wheels look like they are going to last a while, very solid build. Shouldn't need any emergency shopping for a long time to come..!



I hope so.  They're out all year round so needed something that can cope with a lot.  Definitely felt lighter than the Shimano's as well.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum - diagnosed as Type 2 in August last year and taking Metformin. I'm a regular cyclist averaging around 100 miles a week. I couldn't cycle for 4 months last year but started back in November and I've been building my fitness back up since then. I recently rode to Skegness, a 72 miler, so my endurance seems to have returned. Did a local, flattish 50 miler yesterday.



Hi Trev and welcome to the forum.  Well done.  Bracing Skeggy!   I  usually only get out once a week myself for a ride so try and make the most of it.  There are a number of us on here with all types of diabetes or caring for people with diabetes who like to cycle.  I originally started the thread when the sports/exercise section was down at the bottom in the information part of the forum.   As diet and exercise is the first point of call for T2 and useful for T1 that didn't make sense to me.  So with Northerner and Copepod's help the whole section was moved into a more prominent position on the forum.  All are welcome to post with details of rides (long or short - road bike, mountain bike, penny farthing or whatever), photos, questions etc and a bit about managing your diabetes (if you are diabetic) which hopefully will inspire others to get out.


----------



## christophe

Turbo is better than nothing.

 700-900 kcal in an hour on a good day... a swipe with the libre and a quarter to a half of dextrose tablet when I can co-ordinate it. I am usually utterly wasted after 40 minutes so I try to hang on for as long as I can. 
I am basically experimenting on my bg in the safety of my own house rather than outdoors!


----------



## TrevA

I don't use gels or energy drinks. I use High 5 Zero tablets dissolved in water, these replace the electrolytes but don't provide any carbs. If I'm riding I'll have carbs for breakfast and usually beans on whole meal toast at a cafe stop half way round my ride. I'm Type 2 and I've not noticed that it has an effect on my cycling.

I was back from my Sunday ride in time to watch the last 100k of Roubaix. Problem is that if I'm tired from the ride, I sometimes fall asleep whilst watching the cycling on TV.

I try to ride every Saturday and Sunday, if the weather is OK and sometimes get out for a ride midweek too. It helps that my wife cycles too, so there is no need to be back home by a certain time, as she is usually with me anyway.


----------



## Matt Cycle

The police wouldn't have been interested today as there wasn't a lot of 'riding furiously' as I headed back into the Peak District for a hilly ride and returning via the Cat and Fiddle.  I knew the better weather had been yesterday as today showers were forecast from around 1pm.  I set off early to try and avoid it and it was a mixed bag really weatherwise being cloudy and misty in Staffordshire and Derbyshire but not cold, bit breezy though.  Coming down the Cat into Macc the sun was out and it felt warm.  Then coming out of the Macc it clouded over and a few showers came, nothing significant but earlier than forecast.   I went via Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Chelmorton and skirted around Buxton before heading over the Cat and Fiddle.  It's meant to hit 19 degrees during the week.   Unfortunately, I'll be at work. 

Strava stats are 56.5 miles completed at an average speed of 13.4mph with elevation gain of 4012 feet.

TBR was set at 45% with levels as follows: at start 8.0 mmol/l, 9 miles 5.3 mmol/l, 17 miles 5.4 mmol/l, 29 miles 6.7 mmol/l, 40 miles 6.9 mmol/l, 52 miles 6.1 mmol/l and back home 6.4 mmol/l.  Look okay and I shouldn't complain really but I would still prefer them slightly higher when out.  May tweak that TBR again.  On the ride I had 1 cereal bar, 1 fruit bar, 1 protein/energy bar.  No coffee as I didn't stop!  Just made my own now I'm back with the stove top espresso. 

Misty in Derbyshire looking in the direction of Chelmorton.  That's where I'm going next.  You can see the road wend its way in the distance.


Obligatory shot from the Cat and Fiddle (the pub is over the road behind me) - it's sunny down there!


Here's what the Garmin said - same as Strava!


----------



## TrevA

I managed to get out twice over the weekend. A flat 42 miler on Saturday, around the Vale of Belvoir with my club mates at average of 16.5 mph. First time out on the Summer bike, it was a pleasantly warm day and I was a bit overdressed.

Much cooler today as we went up onto the Belvoir ridge, quite misty as we rode towards Belvoir Castle. 48 miles at an average 16.2 with 1500 feet of climbing. Feeling tired now and almost fell asleep watching the Amstel Gold race this afternoon. Weather looking good for next week, is Spring here at last?


----------



## christophe

Must be the weather...! Even I made it out for 45 miles that rapidly turned rainy and filthy. It felt great! 
Had a "normal" day with an injection for breakfast, and let that dissipate over some hours.. a big sugar bomb (dark chocolate and stem ginger cookie and a sandwich!) before going out, that would be enough to be off the charts usually.. did 12-15 miles and I was at 7.3, a couple of grams of dextrose and the next 15 miles took me to 5.5, half a dextrose tablet and I got home at 5.4. Really happy with that. The last few miles the sun kind of peaked out, just felt like I was on top of things..  glad to have got out and well done above for doing it too.. ( only better.. I know the climb from Bakewell to Monyash, and I have gone up the ridge by Belvoir Castle often enough.. no hills really around here.)!


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Must be the weather...! Even I made it out for 45 miles that rapidly turned rainy and filthy. It felt great!
> Had a "normal" day with an injection for breakfast, and let that dissipate over some hours.. a big sugar bomb (dark chocolate and stem ginger cookie and a sandwich!) before going out, that would be enough to be off the charts usually.. did 12-15 miles and I was at 7.3, a couple of grams of dextrose and the next 15 miles took me to 5.5, half a dextrose tablet and I got home at 5.4. Really happy with that. The last few miles the sun kind of peaked out, just felt like I was on top of things..  glad to have got out and well done above for doing it too.. ( only better.. I know the climb from Bakewell to Monyash, and I have gone up the ridge by Belvoir Castle often enough.. no hills really around here.)!



Remember to keep a close eye on your glucose levels tonight and tomorrow.  

Bakewell to Monyash - I've done that quite a few times. It's not as bad as the alternative up to Sheldon which I once decided to have a go at and is the only time the Garmin has paused whilst I was still 'moving'.


----------



## christophe

Checking now.. it just dipped after I ate which is a bit strange but coming back up. Nothing out of range but an usual thing (for me anyway.. ) to see. Oh well, learning as we go I guess. 

Got to say I really had a proper blast at times today! I knew from indoors I have about 30 minutes from full to empty (or top of normal to below normal) breaking the time up into half hour ish pieces, I knew I can take it quite steady for a while and then have a good ten minutes knowing I have a decent level to play with, then back off and measure before doing it again..

I am not sure if I would have been out there without the examples set on this thread, eventually yes but now?..not so sure. Really.. Thank you for the encouragement and advice.. It was only a 45 mile ride through the crappy lanes around here but I can't tell you how good it felt to be doing it.


----------



## TrevA

Matt Cycle said:


> Remember to keep a close eye on your glucose levels tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Bakewell to Monyash - I've done that quite a few times. It's not as bad as the alternative up to Sheldon which I once decided to have a go at and is the only time the Garmin has paused whilst I was still 'moving'.



I've done the climb up to Sheldon from Ashford in the Water, I think it's called Kirkdale. It's a killer climb, needed bottom gear on the granny ring to get up that one. Another tough climb is the one through Crowdicote from Longnor towards Monyash.

I try and get up to Derbyshire about once a month if I can, usually driving out to Cromford so I can get a decent loop in. I also did the Strines, Woodhead and the Snake Pass last year, leaving the car at Hope station. That was a real toughie.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> I've done the climb up to Sheldon from Ashford in the Water, I think it's called Kirkdale. It's a killer climb, needed bottom gear on the granny ring to get up that one. Another tough climb is the one through Crowdicote from Longnor towards Monyash.
> 
> I try and get up to Derbyshire about once a month if I can, usually driving out to Cromford so I can get a decent loop in. I also did the Strines, Woodhead and the Snake Pass last year, leaving the car at Hope station. That was a real toughie.



That's the climb.  I didn't know it was called Kirkdale.  Great going down it but I usually go back up from Bakewell to Monyash.  I've done the Crowdecote one in the direction of Monyash although I generally loop round and go from Monyash back to Longnor so hit it the other way which is slightly easier.  Hollinsclough Rake at Hollinsclough is a killer and of course Winnats Pass at Castleton.  Winnats is around half way mark for me with several climbs on the way there.  I'm usually knackered by the time I reach it.  This is me near the top at Winnats from last year.


----------



## christophe

Winnats.. what a horror. 
Like, what? three Monsall heads piled on top of each other and made steeper in the middle.. did it once, not going back..


----------



## TrevA

I've only ever managed to ride all the way up Winnats once. I normally get 3/4 of the way up and stall because the wind gets funnelled down it and there's a point where it just hits you. Even on my touring bike with a 26x34 gear, I still couldn't quite manage it. Once you stop, you can't get going again. The time I did manage to ride it, we had a tail wind.


----------



## TrevA

Managed a couple of midweek rides. A quick 30 miler on Tuesday evening - the weather was a little disappointing - cool and quite windy with a bit of drizzle. I had Weds morning off work and managed to get 45 miles in, another blast around the Vale of Belvoir. Much nicer weather and it really warmed up as it got towards lunchtime.

Got a 65 miler in the Lincolnshire Wolds line up for Saturday - the Lincoln Imp Audax ride, which should be interesting.


----------



## Northerner

TrevA said:


> Managed a couple of midweek rides. A quick 30 miler on Tuesday evening - the weather was a little disappointing - cool and quite windy with a bit of drizzle. I had Weds morning off work and managed to get 45 miles in, another blast around the Vale of Belvoir. Much nicer weather and it really warmed up as it got towards lunchtime.
> 
> Got a 65 miler in the Lincolnshire Wolds line up for Saturday - the Lincoln Imp Audax ride, which should be interesting.


Good luck on Saturday @TrevA, looks like being a scorcher!


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> Managed a couple of midweek rides. A quick 30 miler on Tuesday evening - the weather was a little disappointing - cool and quite windy with a bit of drizzle. I had Weds morning off work and managed to get 45 miles in, another blast around the Vale of Belvoir. Much nicer weather and it really warmed up as it got towards lunchtime.
> 
> Got a 65 miler in the Lincolnshire Wolds line up for Saturday - the Lincoln Imp Audax ride, which should be interesting.



Good luck Trev.  Warm but not too warm from the sounds of things - should be okay.  Nice and flat in Lincolnshire normally but I think the Wolds are more rolling terrain?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Day off today so I made the most of it and took advantage of the nice weather for a ride to Knutsford and surrounding area.  I'd got summer gear on for the first time this year to try and top up my vitamin D but it was a bit cloudy and felt cooler than yesterday when I set off.  Warmed up nicely in the afternoon though with the sun coming through.  Missed my coffee at Jodrell Bank - the cafe was full of pensioners on a day trip.  Outrageous.  Lattes and macchiatos - What's wrong with a thermos flask of tea, and some mothers pride with boiled ham all on a tartan blanket? 

Strava stats are 62.2 miles completed at an average speed of 14.9mph and elevation gain of 2650 feet.

It's been dishevelled levels over the last few days - stress, external exam at work, not been feeling 100%, cannula - take your pick.  Woke in the night to a 20 with no idea why.  Corrected but didn't do a set change.  Had come down somewhat when I woke but still high.  Waited until it had come down and set the TBR to 45% and set off.  At start 8.0 mmol/l, at 10 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 21 miles 7.7 mmol/l, at 27 miles 8.6 mmol/l, at 34 miles 10.5 mmol/l (had that increasing blood glucose feeling at this point so corrected and increased TBR to 60%), at 40 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 49 miles 4.4.mmol/l, at 56 miles 8.7 mmol/l and back home 8.6 mmol/l.  On the ride I had a cereal bar, a fruit bar and 1 gel.

Despite all that what a glorious day to be out. 

Sunny days - this is near Siddington


This is me at the same place catching some rays - certainly need them as pasty as owt (that's as in paste, not the Cornish foodstuff)


Usual stopping point for a blood test near Rudyard


The Garmin (along with a reflection of the back of the Samsung and my fingers)


----------



## TrevA

Looks like a good day out, Matt. I'm hoping the weather is going to last until tomorrow. Thunderstorms forecast for later in the afternoon, but hopefully we'll be finished by then.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Yes, was glorious this afternoon.  I think we've got the thunderstorms from about 5pm (North Staffs) but it looks like it's going to be warm in most places.  Plenty of fluids required.  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## TrevA

A lovely day out at the Lincoln Imp Audax ride. A triangular route in NE Lincs. It was cool to start and we had a head wind for the first 25 miles, heading east from Reepham to the first control and cafe stop. Then we turned NW and climbed up into the Wolds. A particularly tough climb from Tetford, then rolling hills to the 2nd stop at Ludford at 50 miles, then we turned SW and dropped out of the Wolds for a flat cross/headwind ride to the finish. 69 miles in 4.5 hours riding time, just over 15 mph average, 2500 feet of climbing.

The weather cleared around lunchtime to a warm and sunny afternoon. Nice quiet roads and great scenery.


----------



## christophe

Got out in the sun yesterday! And I still got rained on for an hour.. my fault, cleaned my bike.. The rain god and the cowsh1t god went "we've got this". More cleaning needed.
Did 60 miles..so happy with that! Just bottled out of making it 100km.. very nice rides out posted above, all I need are a couple of hills now..


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Got out in the sun yesterday! And I still got rained on for an hour.. my fault, cleaned my bike.. The rain god and the cowsh1t god went "we've got this". More cleaning needed.
> Did 60 miles..so happy with that! Just bottled out of making it 100km.. very nice rides out posted above, all I need are a couple of hills now..



Excellent stuff Chris. Apart from the rain and other substances. 

I was always taught metric at school (started in reception in 1973 ) probably because it was easier and we'd had decimalisation and were integrating into Europe. (How things have changed!) .  Obviously cycling distances are normally measured in km and even though I wasn't taught imperial measurements I still record my Strava in miles.  Did your levels behave during and after?  None of the forecasted deluge materialised here last night but there's a bit of rain forecast this morning so I'm just eyeing up the sky and deciding what to do.


----------



## christophe

It would have been two and a half miles to make it to 100km, if that isn't too much of a mixture of systems! 
Levels were ok, did the first 30 with my wife so the demands were lower shall we say and took nearly 2 hours to drop from the initial bite of fruisli ( I am finding these get working sooner and harder than dextrose plus there is a bit of actual food in them.) when I was in my own I pushed harder and measured every 10 miles with a bit of food each time. Went something like 8.5 for 30 miles, then 7.7, 6.5, 5.5.. dropping when I got home. No bolus insulin at all during the day, forgot to mention that little detail! 
Ate a decent meal a few hours after but it barely registered.. ( bolused for it) I kind of knew there were overnight lows coming so I ate, and ate, and ate until I was at a comfortable level, took until 2am.. 
more lessons learned, more post ride food required. 
Might do a few gentle miles now but there is more rain coming, perhaps indoors then. 
Thank you for the encouragement! Definitely feeling on the right track.. a couple of benefits of Type 1.. weight loss of around 6kg got to be helping!
and regular feeding is keeping the muscles strong to the point where I am thinking of going to 52 on the front instead of the 50.. told you it was flat..


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well, the light showers stopped so I managed to get out this afternoon for a shorter ride into the hills of the Peak District and went down to Monyash, Crowdecote, Longnor, Hollinsclough and the long climb up to Flash before heading across the moorland and back.  It felt quite warm when the sun came out but was very windy up on the tops (strong headwind up to Flash) and clouded over at times threatening rain but only got a brief passing shower on the open moorland near Morridge.  Was good to get out though.   Looking at the forecasts I think that's our brief warm spell over for now.  Get your coats back out. 

Strava stats are 43.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.4mph and elevation gain of 3726 feet.

After the issues I had on Friday I decided to set a TBR of 50%.  Levels as follows - at start 12.0 mmol/l, at 10 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 25 miles 4.4 mmol/l, at 37 miles 5.9 mmol/l and back home 4.7 mmol/l.  Sort of alright - could have got away with a 45% but reasonably happy with that.  On the ride I had 2 cereal bars and a gel (strawberry split flavour - very nice ).

Near Grindon.


On the climb up to Flash.


A bit like a photo from the top of the Cat and Fiddle this is the obligatory Flash sign photo.  Sunny, dark clouds and obviously you can't see it but was very windy.


Up on the moors with dark clouds above - the rock formation in the distance is called the winking man.


Here's what the Garmin said (the same as Strava). No it wasn't night just dark so the camera has used its flash. (Ride time was 3hr 13 min).


----------



## Matt Cycle

Not sure what's going on with the weather but it was distinctly cool today as I headed out into Cheshire for a 100+km ride with a reverse loop through Byley towards Knutsford and then the climb out of Alderley Edge (prefer it the other way).  Pinarello bikes and Range Rovers and Ferrari's in Alderley Edge as I lowered the tone on my £350 bike.  Winter gear back on today but I did see some brave souls with shorts on.   Loads of riders out today.  We did have some sun in parts but not much.  It's forecast 7 degrees tomorrow and there was a mention of sleet at one point  but by the end of the week 18 degrees.   Was going to go out yesterday as well but the forecast was for rain - it never arrived.   Quite windy in parts today.  Always good to get out though. 

Strava stats are 64.5 miles completed at an average speed of 14.6mph and elevation gain of 2654 feet.

Fun and games with levels today.  I set the TBR to 45%.  At start 4.6 mmol/l (had a cereal bar and set off), at 25 miles 7.5 mmol/l, at 38 miles 8.8 mmol/l, at 46 miles 12.8 mmol/l, at 50 miles 13.8 mmol/l.  Did a small correction (certainly not what the bolus wizard said) and reset the TBR to 55%, at 59 miles 10.7 mmol/l and after that started struggling a bit.  In my mind I thought I'm almost home I won't stop and get the meter out but just carry on.  Got back to a 3.0 mmol/l.   Didn't have anything to eat on this ride and just had a coffee from Costa.  I think I'm going to set the TBR next time back to 50% and see how I get on with that.  The rise 38 miles onwards presumably was liver producing glucose but not enough basal.  This is where I'm going to have a rant because a CGM would have helped me spot this.  At great expense the NHS provides stop smoking courses and aids to smokers and methadone to junkies both of which these people chose to indulge in of their own free will yet they won't easily supply CGMs to T1's - a condition which we had no involvement in getting. 

Gambolling Spring lambs near Alderley Edge.  (Cue my Dad's joke every Spring - they're too young to gamble )


Sailing on Rudyard Lake


The Garmin (dark enough to set flash from phone again)


----------



## christophe

Too cold and wet for me.. went for a bit of a walk and that was enough outdoors for me! 
More experiments with bg on the turbo.. I know that an intensive 30 minutes wipes out all my available glucose so i tried a bit less intensity and watched what happened beyond 30 minutes. Heading for 5 and below I backed off a little and saw the bg rise, push on again and it gets used up but again when the efforts drops there was a rise in bg. Did 1.5 hours on sat and sun with the same results, finished both sessions with 5-6 mmol instead of the usual 4s.. nothing eaten during.
This obviously won't be sustainable for any long period and I don't know if I can handle the torture of trying this for 2 hours or more! 
Hope the weather gets a bit better soon...


----------



## Northerner

Will you be able to watch any of the Tour de Yorkshire @Matt Cycle ?  Starts on Thursday  Being televised on ITV4


----------



## TrevA

Saturday was a complete washout here in Notts, rain all day long. I managed to get out for a 50 miler with the club on Sunday. A cold northerly wind meant a return to full winter garb. Did a loop through the northern Vale of Belvoir via Long Bennington and Stubton to Newark and a cup of tea at the cafe at Sconce Park. A nice tailwind return meant we kept up a decent average. 49.5 miles at 15.9 mph average. Here's hoping for a return to warmer weather.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Will you be able to watch any of the Tour de Yorkshire @Matt Cycle ?  Starts on Thursday  Being televised on ITV4



Yes, it'll be TV for me.  Even the South Yorkshire bits are probably a bit too far to cycle to from here.  Looks like they've timed it right with the warmer hopefully sunny) Yorkshire weather for the weekend.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today in glorious weather for what I suppose is now a training regime for the Pedal for 7 with TNN in June.  (It seems hard to believe I was in winter gear last week). I decided to stick with what I know and went to Alderley Edge and Knutsford and back round for a 100km ride.  Great sights and sounds with blossom on trees, bluebells and nature enjoying the weather as well.  Unfortunately, warm weather also seems to bring the maniacs out in their cars!  Mudguards were off the bike and summer gear on - fantastic.   Looks set fair for a few days now. 

Strava stats are 62.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.1mph and elevation gain of 2635 feet.

I went back to using a 50% TBR and this seemed to work quite well.  I think this will be the default percentage for the time being.  Well, until something else decides to f**k it up - this is Type 1 we're talking about after all.  Levels as follows: at start 9.9 mmol/l, at 10 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 25 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 40 miles 8.0 mmol/l, at 51 miles 4.5 mmol/l, at 58 miles 7.2 mmol/l and back home 6.9 mmol/l. On the ride I had 3 cereal bars and a (mojito) gel. 

Look at that for a sky.  Jodrell Bank.


Sunshine and blossom near Siddington.  Couple of cyclists in the distance heading towards me.  It was a great day to be out.


Near the same place - bluebells on the verge.  The woods on either side along this lane were full of them.


The Garmin. Exactly same as Strava this time.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, it'll be TV for me.  Even the South Yorkshire bits are probably a bit too far to cycle to from here.  Looks like they've timed it right with the warmer hopefully sunny) Yorkshire weather for the weekend.


There's me thinking I court a glimpse of you Matt at the front on the Hillock. The pictures on TV are Excellent. Everyone is having a good day.


----------



## christophe

What a difference a bit of sun makes... out on the nice bike and made it to 70 miles at 17mph then just blew up, the last 5 miles took a little longer than they should have! 
Ate a bit too freely first thing, on background insulin only.. ate a couple of very scrawny sandwiches, yoghurt and oats and strawberries. Realised that was a bit much so got the bike out and away.. into the 5 mmol range by 30 miles and measured and ate to hold it there. Finished at 4.9mmol so actually all good. 
Eating to maintain the bg level is one thing, need to add some actual energy to the picture which should prevent the blow up.. that or not try to push 52/13 for a while! Any ideas for low carb energy that can handle being carried in pockets for a few hours?? 
The Assos tan is coming on nicely though!


----------



## christophe

And again.. just too nice to sit at home and do the paperwork.. but any thoughts of doing back to back rides like yesterday vanished as soon as I pushed through the pedal stroke, my legs were empty.. nothing at all. Struggled to 45 miles but it was like being on hands and knees. 
I guess there is an obvious lack of fitness here, but is this something others see? In terms of recovery I mean, should I be thinking of a very carby meal perhaps after a decent ride out to rebuild for the next.. it kind of ties in with what I understand of the big picture of type one, the easy storage and access to stored energy. So, another work-around to be discovered.. you just never stop being a type one do you..


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's a miracle.  Bank holiday and nice weather.   Didn't feel great when I got up this morning but decided to go for a ride anyway and I'm glad I did.  Factor 50 on and I headed to the Whitegate Station Cafe in Cheshire.  Despite not feeling 100% I was making good progress at least for the first half.  Although warm, hot even, there was a bit of a breeze which came into play on certain parts of the ride.  Lovely conditions in general though, blossom, flowers, beetles, bugs and butterflies.  Lots of classic cars out in Cheshire.  A great day to be out. 

Strava stats are 70.5 miles completed at an average speed of 15.3mph and elevation gain of 2510 feet.

I put the TBR of 50% on and levels were as follows: at start 3.9 mmol/l (had a couple of biscuits and a banana), at 10 miles 3.7 mmol/l , at 25 miles 7.5 mmol/l, at 35 miles 11.3 mmol/l, at 50 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 60 miles 4.1 mmol/l and back home 6.3 mmol/l.  Bit low on some of those but came right in the end. I gave a very small correction for the 11.3 which probably wasn't needed. On the ride I had 2 cereal bars and 2 gels plus a latte at the cafe.

Whitegate Station cafe.  The line closed in the 1960's and is now a popular trail for walkers, horse riders and cyclists.  The cafe is mainly staffed by volunteers.  Lots of people outside enjoying the sun.


Sunny fields near Rudyard


Here's the Garmin (same as Strava again.  Strava often rounds down 0.1 mile or 0.1 mph)


----------



## christophe

Jeez Matt..


Factor 50! 
Sounds like a good day out even if you were wearing mud..


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Jeez Matt..
> 
> 
> Factor 50!
> Sounds like a good day out even if you were wearing mud..



Ha, yes been burnt too many times in the past and we always had factor 50 in for the kids.  Anyway bit of colour now.  Sometimes drop it to a lower once the colour is established. 



christophe said:


> Any ideas for low carb energy that can handle being carried in pockets for a few hours??



Carb Killa bars might be worth a try.  High protein, some fat, lower but not low carb.  Not used them myself though and quite pricey as well.


----------



## christophe

Sun was a bit strong for us deprived midlanders.. better than being burnt as you say.
I have seen those carb killa bars in garages of all places and holland & barrett. Will give them a look, ever tried chia charge? I am trying to avoid having to take insulin before or during but it might have to be. Still early days..
Managed to get 750 metres of climbing into 75 miles! I must have rode over a few pebbles or something.. not exactly mountainous but it does explain the tiredness to a degree!


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Sun was a bit strong for us deprived midlanders.. better than being burnt as you say.
> I have seen those carb killa bars in garages of all places and holland & barrett. Will give them a look, ever tried chia charge? I am trying to avoid having to take insulin before or during but it might have to be. Still early days..
> Managed to get 750 metres of climbing into 75 miles! I must have rode over a few pebbles or something.. not exactly mountainous but it does explain the tiredness to a degree!



It depends when I'm setting off but I will usually have bolus insulin floating around.  The recommendation is to take a reduced bolus if you're then going to be exercising. I always reduce the basal as well which is now fairly straightforward with the pump.  I'm not keen on giving a bolus to eat when out as it can be very difficult to manage.  Unfortunately as with most things T1 related there are no hard and fast rules and trial and error is involved.  On my Wales ride I stopped at a cafe and had something significant for which I had to bolus for but it seemed to work okay on that occasion.  If I've messed things up I will occasionally correct as well. No, I've not tried the Chia Charge.  Home Bargains have some called Profirst and they did at one point have some in called Protein Active Beast Bars which were very low carb compared to the others.  There's also the Nature Valley Protein bars.


----------



## christophe

I find that basal only works, or works for me up to a point. I don't know if I hit that point or whether I was just plain old pre-diabetic knackered... more trial and error to follow.. 
the question really is am I burning energy faster than I am replacing it? And if so how much do I have in storage? .. your guess is as good as mine! Actually your guess would probably be better than mine.. a lot better..

I think stopping for something significant would certainly need proper planning and calculating, nothing negative there. It is the on the move eating that is taking my attention just now:  ideally, perfect nutritionally. Robust and not going to go soft and melt. Easy to swallow when trying to breathe. Easy to open. Easy to fold back into the packaging when only eaten a small piece. Packaging that doesn't split all the way down the seams when opened.. compact, cheap, natural.. nightmare! 

I actually like the nature valley bars but I think they would be almost gels after a couple of hours.. and they are a pig to open sometimes.. I go with oat and berry frusli bars which are something like 70% carb, great to keep the bg up in small bites. It is the "significant " part I am missing I feel. Somebody mention more trial and error? I will get it done one way or another!

Oh, and good work on the TNN ride. I must see if it is possible without strava..Stoke to Worcester looks nice..


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Ha, yes been burnt too many times in the past and we always had factor 50 in for the kids.  Anyway bit of colour now.  Sometimes drop it to a lower once the colour is established.
> 
> 
> 
> Carb Killa bars might be worth a try.  High protein, some fat, lower but not low carb.  Not used them myself though and quite pricey as well.


I got burnt on the Saturday in the Garden. We are not used to the Sun ?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Took the day off as I had the dentist this morning and decided not to waste any opportunities to get out and went for a shorter ride.  Dry, not cold but not warm either but was very windy. Headed into Cheshire. I had summer gear on but with a long sleeved base layer and saw a number of riders in  a range of clothing options with some people in shorts/short sleeved tops and others in tights and long sleeved tops.  It seems everyone was confused about the weather and what to wear.   Enjoyed the ride. 

Strava stats are 45.0 miles completed at an average speed of 15.7mph and elevation gain of 2085 feet.

Levels were okay - I wish they were always this well behaved.   I put the TBR on at 50% and start level was 4.8 mmol/l, at 20 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 30 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 38 miles 6.4 mmol/l and back home 7.3 mmol/l.  Had 1 cereal bar on the ride.

Near Gawsworth


Here's the Garmin (last pic before I dropped the phone and the screen shattered . The phone was ancient anyway. I don't use it a lot and I'm on PAYG. Any suggestions of where to get a reasonable but cheap handset?)


----------



## Matt Cycle

On a roll now and it was back out today for a ride into the Peak District taking in Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Chelmorton, Buxton and coming back over the Cat and Fiddle. Weather was fine and dry, not overly warm but okay. A few clouds appeared but didn't amount to much. That rides now take me to 170 miles (almost 275km) for the week.  I may try and get out tomorrow as I now only need 30 miles to get the 200 for the week although rain is forecast for some of the day.  Type 1's all the way.  Don't let anyone say you can't do something if you have Type 1 because you can. 

Strava stats are 55.0 miles completed at an average speed of 14.5mph and elevation gain 3918 feet.

50% TBR again. Levels as follows: at start 4.2 mmol/l (had sweets and a couple of biscuits), at 10 miles 3.5 mmol/l , at 20 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 31 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 42 miles 7.7 mmol/l, at 48 miles 7.1 mmol/l and back home 5.1 mmol/l. Alright with that on the whole. On the ride I had 2 cereal bars, a fruit bar and 1 gel.

After the phone smashing incident yesterday I've had to use the old phone today which is rubbish basically until I get a new one.

Here we are again at the top of the Cat and Fiddle looking back in the direction of Buxton.  I've just come up that before heading down the other side to Macc.  They'd decided to 'dress' the road going down i.e. chuck some tar down and a load of stone chips.  Cheap and dangerous option.


Here's the Garmin (not very clear with the poor phone camera)


----------



## christophe

Bit of a contrast between the pictures of this ride and your previous one in terms of the sky.. looks cold..
Tried the Carb Killa, on a mid week ride, per your suggestion, Jaffa cake flavour.. actually really nice! The chocolate coating doesn't last too well but the nutritional value make them worth try out again. Have to open them at home and put small pieces into a bag and see if the chocolatey sticky mess can be avoided somehow..
Also tried a kind of carb loading without the carbs, if that makes sense.. basically a big meal the day before. The following morning I got out with only the previous nights basal on board.. it was like having a bottomless well of glucose, more than the basal could handle. Rode for 35 minutes pretty quick, tested and was something around 8.5, same again for 35.. barely below 8, getting tired now with 24 miles done in 70 minutes.. had to back off and up rose the bg to 9.. stayed out until it dropped to below, 7 so 55 miles across 600 metres of up at 18 mph with hardly a dent in the bg, nothing eaten at all and enough fuel to ride to the alps and back.. 
So, partial success! Less of a feast the day before and things should be fine..if only my legs were strong enough to burn all the available fuel (or I should have used a tiny bit of NovoRapid after all..) it seems that if the body has enough resource it will just carry on pumping it out, nobody told it the pancreas has left the building... 

@Matt Cycle .. got an e mail from Novo Nordisk, I can get on the Stoke to Worcester stage! Got the day off work but waiting for the timing to come through, might have to get to Stoke the day before then get a train home from Worcester.. it will be my first "proper" ride (as opposed to going in circles around my local area) since I was diagnosed. Feels good..


----------



## TrevA

Back from a week's holiday with no cycling. Lovely weather on Tuesday evening and I went out on the local chaingang for 28 miler at 18.8 mph average. I was hanging on at times. Complete contrast today - cool and windy, I went for a 50 miler into north Notts in order to get a tailwind home. A more sedate 14.8 mph average but we did 2 decent climbs - Oxton Bank and Eakring Hill with a tea stop at Kneesall for 1800ft in total of climbing.


----------



## Zillah

I'm desperately trying to get the nerve back up to do a twenty miler- haven't been on my bike for ages and have  lost confidence- two years ago thought nothing of forty miles - you are inspiring me Matt and Trev with your blogs and photos


----------



## christophe

@Zillah it was the same for me, until I read what these people were doing I was scared to do anything because I thought I would hypo and crash.. I built some confidence up on my indoor trainer and a couple of rides outside where I tested my blood values every minute, it felt like.. then a couple of short rides comparing Matt and Trev results and distances, now I feel up to riding at my own pace on my own which looked unlikely after diagnosis. 
Confidence is not easy to recover,  but little steps get you there.. if you were doing 40 before then a gentle 15 now is possible I bet.


----------



## Zillah

christophe said:


> @Zillah it was the same for me, until I read what these people were doing I was scared to do anything because I thought I would hypo and crash.. I built some confidence up on my indoor trainer and a couple of rides outside where I tested my blood values every minute, it felt like.. then a couple of short rides comparing Matt and Trev results and distances, now I feel up to riding at my own pace on my own which looked unlikely after diagnosis.
> Confidence is not easy to recover,  but little steps get you there.. if you were doing 40 before then a gentle 15 now is possible I bet.


Ahh thanks for the encouragement- I have actually signed up to go out for a gentle 22 miler on Sunday with my cycle club who I haven't been out with for three years- thanks to you guys


----------



## christophe

Zillah said:


> Ahh thanks for the encouragement- I have actually signed up to go out for a gentle 22 miler on Sunday with my cycle club who I haven't been out with for three years- thanks to you guys


There you go! 22 miles with company will be a breeze, hope the weather is good and you have a great time.


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> got an e mail from Novo Nordisk, I can get on the Stoke to Worcester stage! Got the day off work but waiting for the timing to come through, might have to get to Stoke the day before then get a train home from Worcester.. it will be my first "proper" ride (as opposed to going in circles around my local area) since I was diagnosed. Feels good..



Great news Chris.  I was slightly apprehensive about it to begin with but I'm really looking forward to it now.  Still got to work out travel and possible accommodation arrangements to get to Bury/Manchester.  I spoke to my DSN the other day and they're organising some sort of welcoming at the hospital in Stoke when we arrive.  There's also a Q&A after at the hospital as well.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> Back from a week's holiday with no cycling. Lovely weather on Tuesday evening and I went out on the local chaingang for 28 miler at 18.8 mph average. I was hanging on at times. Complete contrast today - cool and windy, I went for a 50 miler into north Notts in order to get a tailwind home. A more sedate 14.8 mph average but we did 2 decent climbs - Oxton Bank and Eakring Hill with a tea stop at Kneesall for 1800ft in total of climbing.



Well done Trev, great rides.  Weekend weather's looking good!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Zillah said:


> Ahh thanks for the encouragement- I have actually signed up to go out for a gentle 22 miler on Sunday with my cycle club who I haven't been out with for three years- thanks to you guys



Fantastic Zillah.   Weather's looking good this weekend. A gentle 22 miler sounds a great way to get back in the saddle.  I'm sure once you're out there you'll soon get back into it.


----------



## christophe

Matt Cycle said:


> Great news Chris.  I was slightly apprehensive about it to begin with but I'm really looking forward to it now.  Still got to work out travel and possible accommodation arrangements to get to Bury/Manchester.  I spoke to my DSN the other day and they're organising some sort of welcoming at the hospital in Stoke when we arrive.  There's also a Q&A after at the hospital as well.



It's not the riding that is going to be difficult, it's getting the cats fed and being in the right place at the right time and then getting home again that is gong to be hard! 
Looking forward to riding even though the route involves Wolverhampton..
Don't know what to expect but I am sure it's going to be fun.


----------



## TrevA

Zillah said:


> I'm desperately trying to get the nerve back up to do a twenty miler- haven't been on my bike for ages and have  lost confidence- two years ago thought nothing of forty miles - you are inspiring me Matt and Trev with your blogs and photos



I had 4 months completely off the bike between August and November last year due to illness and recovery from an operation. On my first ride back, I was completely wiped out after 15 miles and averaged around 12.5 mph. I've spent the last 6 months slowly building up the distance and speed. Taking that first step to get back on the bike is probably the hardest thing. I've done 3 70 milers in recent weeks and I'm planning a 200km (120 mile) ride in June.

Now is really the best time to start riding again due to the light evenings and warm weather. You've got the whole summer to get back to fitness.


----------



## Heath o

Matt Cycle said:


> Back out today in glorious weather for what I suppose is now a training regime for the Pedal for 7 with TNN in June.  (It seems hard to believe I was in winter gear last week). I decided to stick with what I know and went to Alderley Edge and Knutsford and back round for a 100km ride.  Great sights and sounds with blossom on trees, bluebells and nature enjoying the weather as well.  Unfortunately, warm weather also seems to bring the maniacs out in their cars!  Mudguards were off the bike and summer gear on - fantastic.   Looks set fair for a few days now.
> 
> Strava stats are 62.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.1mph and elevation gain of 2635 feet.
> 
> I went back to using a 50% TBR and this seemed to work quite well.  I think this will be the default percentage for the time being.  Well, until something else decides to f**k it up - this is Type 1 we're talking about after all.  Levels as follows: at start 9.9 mmol/l, at 10 miles 5.4 mmol/l, at 25 miles 5.9 mmol/l, at 40 miles 8.0 mmol/l, at 51 miles 4.5 mmol/l, at 58 miles 7.2 mmol/l and back home 6.9 mmol/l. On the ride I had 3 cereal bars and a (mojito) gel.
> 
> Look at that for a sky.  Jodrell Bank.
> View attachment 8434
> 
> Sunshine and blossom near Siddington.  Couple of cyclists in the distance heading towards me.  It was a great day to be out.
> View attachment 8432
> 
> Near the same place - bluebells on the verge.  The woods on either side along this lane were full of them.
> View attachment 8433
> 
> The Garmin. Exactly same as Strava this time.
> View attachment 8435


Sun is guaranteed to fetch the idiots and trouble causers out,when that happens look forward to the dark nights when they seem to go back in hibernation


----------



## Matt Cycle

This is dedication for you - a Friday ride after work. Getting in the miles for the Pedal for 7.   I was up at 5.45 this morning, did a hard days work, oh alright then.. a days work  and then got back and went straight for a ride before mi tea (and mi coffee)! Weather was and is very nice - evening sun was out and it's looking good for the weekend and next week.  Didn't mess about and did one of my usual routes into Cheshire.  Felt good on this one and pleased with average speed as well.  Ask yourself not what your body can do for you but what you can do for your body. 

Strava stats are 41.3 miles completed at an average speed of 16.3mph and elevation gain of 1987 feet.

Level at start was 7.8 mmol/l, at 20 miles 3.8 mmol/l, at 29 miles 9.0 mmol/l, at 34 miles 9.9 mmol/l and back home 5.2 mmol/l. All's well that end well.  Yes it was all calculated and scientifically planned to end on that, er was it heck!.  On the ride I had 1 cereal bar and 1 gel.

Big and little through the shadows and road signs at Jodrell Bank


Bluebells in the evening sun near Siddington


Sunny view near Rudyard - glorious


Here's the Garmin.  Annoyingly Strava rounded it down again.


----------



## HOBIE

Just tell the truth   you got up early to watch the wedding !    Well done Matt


----------



## christophe

I got up early to sort myself out because for some reason my insulin doesn't do what it should anymore.. after some scary numbers I got out for 75 miles at 17 mph over 760 metres, really don't know where the ascent came from but I did go up every little bump I could see..
Anyhow @HOBIE, it was surprisingly quiet out.. something going on you think??


----------



## TrevA

A lovely weekend weather wise. On Saturday I did a 40 miler up towards Newark at 17.5 average. Today, a more sedate and hilly ride around the back of Belvoir Castle with glorious views of the castle itself. 50 miles, average 15.6 with 1800 feet of climbing. A nice tea stop at the Portland Fishing Lakes near Scalford.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today for another ride into Cheshire and another 100km. The great weather continues - sunny and dry if a bit breezy. I travelled over to Knutsford again.  Plenty of people out and about on the roads enjoying the weather.  I did seem to struggle a bit on the way back.  Slightly variable blood sugar and/or breezy conditions may have been the cause of that.  Great to be out though. 

Strava has it as 62.3 miles completed at an speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 2584 feet.  (That's over 100 miles Friday and today).

The TBR was set at 50% again and level at start was 5.8 mmol/l, at 15 miles 4.2 mmol/l, at 27 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 35 miles 9.0 mmol/l, at 44 miles 6.1 mmol/l, at 50 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 54 miles 4.4 mmol/l and back home 5.9 mmol/l. (After getting back I sorted my stuff out but then fell asleep and 2 hours later it was 4.2 mmol/l). I suppose they don't look that bad but some are lower than I'd like).  On the ride I had 2 cereal bars and 2 gels.

Presume this is mother and child in the glorious sunshine near Byley.  They came over to see me after I'd stopped at the side of the road. 


Here's what the Garmin said. (From the top - average speed, distance and time taken).


----------



## Dave W

No muddy puddles on the off-road tracks so after tea did a 5 mile ride along the river bank through the woods. Was quite hard negotiating overhanging branches and very bumpy in some sections due to exposed tree roots. Steep drop to the river is an additional hazard!
Added another 7 miles on-road to make it worthwhile getting the bike out. Can't compete with Matt's speed though as only averaged 10.5 mph with a max of 27mph, but I am a geriatric and no longer bounce when dropped


----------



## Zillah

Well I managed 25 miles yesterday  and loved being back in the saddle- although my bottom may disagree. Realised how much I had missed  a) the cycling and b) the people Thanks guys for inspiring me back out on two wheels. x


----------



## christophe

Zillah said:


> Well I managed 25 miles yesterday  and loved being back in the saddle- although my bottom may disagree. Realised how much I had missed  a) the cycling and b) the people Thanks guys for inspiring me back out on two wheels. x



A ⭐️ for you! Please keep on arranging the weather..


----------



## Zillah

christophe said:


> A ⭐️ for you! Please keep on arranging the weather..


Haha if only I had that much power


----------



## Zillah

Another ten mile bike ride.....to the pub ....but its still exercise and was hilly..ish Lol


----------



## christophe

Are you saying you rode to the pub this morning??


----------



## Zillah

christophe said:


> Are you saying you rode to the pub this morning??


Haha tempting but even too early for me----no this was last night....rode to The Anchor that does whopping great cobs and real ale.


----------



## christophe

Zillah said:


> Haha tempting but even too early for me----no this was last night....rode to The Anchor that does whopping great cobs and real ale.


Haven't had  beer yet since diagnosis.. perhaps after a ride in the sun it would be the time.. good to hear you are getting out to good places!


----------



## Zillah

I did have cider instead of beer as I thought that was less worse haha......although anything other than a diet coke is bad for you in a pub


----------



## christophe

Yes.. I would fail at the cobs and the real ale..  
That will have to be the next stage of rehab!


----------



## Matt Cycle

With the weather looking decidedly mixed for the next couple of days (thunderstorms forecast here tomorrow ) I decided to make the most of the weather whilst it's here and go for a Saturday ride to keep up the miles for the Pedal for 7 in a couple of weeks.  I headed back out into Cheshire - Knutsford etc in what were sunny but very windy conditions. The day I'm doing in the Pedal for 7 passes through a lot of these roads in leafy Cheshire on its way from Rochdale down to Stoke so I should be familiar with them.  Was hoping to do a bigger ride but didn't feel 100% and set off a bit late - 100+km will have to do.   Enjoyable time out on the bike as always though. 

Strava stats are 63.7 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2mph and elevation gain of 2447 feet.

Usual TBR of 50% was used and levels were as follows: at start 10.9 mmol/l, at 18 miles 8.3 mmol/l, at 30 miles 9.0 mmol/l, at 41 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 48 miles 8.6 mmol/l, at 54 miles 8.5 mmol/l, at 60 miles 5.9 mmol/l and back home 3.9 mmol/l. Bit wayward on some of those.  I'm always amazed by how quickly the can change. The TBR stopped before the end (I heard it beeping) but I couldn't be arsed fishing it out from it's pouch under my jersey inside my bib (you get the picture it was a faff)  so the last few miles I was back up to 100% basal which probably accounts for the 3.9 mmol/l when I got back.   I should have set it for longer and adjusted it when I got back. On the ride I had 1 cereal bar, 1 fruit bar and 1 gel.

Green and pleasant land near Gawsworth


More sunny fields not far from home near Rudyard


The Garmin said this


----------



## HOBIE

That's a good ride Matt with good numbers


----------



## TrevA

Managed to get 5 rides in over the last 7 days, making the most of the weather. Tuesday - out with the local chaingang, 34.5 miles at 17.5 average, with a stop for a pinch puncture after hitting a pothole at speed. Wednesday, a steady 49 miles to Newark at 14.9 average. Saturday and a 50 miler, out with my club, 51.5 miles at 15.8 average, round the Vale of Belvoir. Sunday, out with the club again for 43 miles around the lanes east of Newark with a tea stop at Bottesford at 16.5 average. So a total of 178 miles for the week.

A bonus ride today, out to Collingham Garden Centre with the wife, 46 miles at 15.9 average. Started off cool and cloudy but got hot after the tea stop. It's best to wear layers that can easily be removed at this time of year.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> Managed to get 5 rides in over the last 7 days, making the most of the weather. Tuesday - out with the local chaingang, 34.5 miles at 17.5 average, with a stop for a pinch puncture after hitting a pothole at speed. Wednesday, a steady 49 miles to Newark at 14.9 average. Saturday and a 50 miler, out with my club, 51.5 miles at 15.8 average, round the Vale of Belvoir. Sunday, out with the club again for 43 miles around the lanes east of Newark with a tea stop at Bottesford at 16.5 average. So a total of 178 miles for the week.
> 
> A bonus ride today, out to Collingham Garden Centre with the wife, 46 miles at 15.9 average. Started off cool and cloudy but got hot after the tea stop. It's best to wear layers that can easily be removed at this time of year.



Well done Trev good distance for the week and good average speeds as well.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Sunny bank holiday (this can't be right can it? ) and I headed out today with plans to go into Derbyshire and back into Cheshire.  Rode down towards Waterhouses and back up towards Morridge.  Very windy up on the tops.  Didn't feel great either but decided to persevere.  Blood glucose a bit wayward - more on that in a bit. Got a bit of a bonus (helped by the wind direction) by smashing my top speed record on the (obviously) very steep Easing Lane with 53.7mph.   Don't try this at home kids.  I'm 'trained' and knew what I was doing. Yeah right.  After that I carried on down into Cheshire to Alderley Edge and surroundings but was struggling with it (heat and blood glucose and legs were saying no) before deciding to head for home.  Hope it's just a blip.  It'll be reyt. 

Strava stats are 72.3 miles completed at an average speed of 14.0mph and elevation gain of 3739 feet.

Levels, ah yes.  Well woke this morning to a 13.4 - no idea why. Had my breakfast with the correction and set the TBR to the usual 50% and checked just before I left and it was still 13.1 mmol/l but with enough iob to not offer a correction. At 10 miles 12.4 mmol/l, at 18 miles 13.1 mmol/l (decided to correct at this point with half that suggested by the wizard), at 30 miles 9.9 mmol/l, at 37 miles 11.7 mmol/l (upped the TBR to 60%), at 48 miles 6.5 mmol/l, at 56 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 64 miles 7.5 mmol/l and back home 6.2 mmol/l. Possibly being under the weather affected levels? Who knows.  It's Type 1, these things happen to keep us on our toes.  On the ride I had 2 cereal bars.

Not sure what's gone on with the picture.  It wasn't bright sunshine on the climb up to Morridge but it also wasn't this dark. 
 

Back here again near Goostrey and whatever it is growing is just starting to appear.  Could be maize again? It's rich, fertile land in Cheshire - wheat is already well on it's way and plenty of other crops are appearing.


Here's the Garmin - same as Strava.  5 hours 10 minutes of riding today.


----------



## christophe

Sunny bank holiday spent dodging thunderstorms! Attended a wedding on Saturday which added zero miles and Jamaican food added nothing useful but tasted good anyway! 
Went out of my usual area on Sunday, more hills but further from home and with a pretty strong wind that is always in your face.. was a harder experience than it could have been. Monday, stayed local and just rode the biggest hill I could, a lot of times.. one hundred miles over the weekend but more than one thousand metres climbed for the first time in a very long time. 
Insulin has been playing to it's own rules recently but I caught on early and have had to play along.. numbers have been good eventually but it's too complicated to go into here! 
Not sure that focussing on back-to-back rides is the way to go but with the weekends being mostly sunny, it is a way to go.. gets a lot of riding done in a short time.. recovery, not so much! It's all been good ultimately, riding is riding and another couple of fears put away this weekend.. even if carrying insulin pens without remembering to bring needles wasn't to plan! Hey it's a type one thing..!


----------



## Zillah

I managed a very hilly Sunday ride - 26 miles at 10.4 average--go me 
Am determined to get two short rides in in the week and a long ride at weekends- I will lower my cholesterol naturally!!


----------



## christophe

Go you ! 
I haven't worked up to very hilly yet..getting there.. how was it??


----------



## Zillah

christophe said:


> Go you !
> I haven't worked up to very hilly yet..getting there.. how was it??


I couldn't have managed many more miles at that pace at the moment but it was glorious- beautiful countryside and only a few knob ended drivers out thankfully, going out for a quick ten mile spin when I get home tonight, weather permitting haha


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Sunny bank holiday spent dodging thunderstorms! Attended a wedding on Saturday which added zero miles and Jamaican food added nothing useful but tasted good anyway!
> Went out of my usual area on Sunday, more hills but further from home and with a pretty strong wind that is always in your face.. was a harder experience than it could have been. Monday, stayed local and just rode the biggest hill I could, a lot of times.. one hundred miles over the weekend but more than one thousand metres climbed for the first time in a very long time.
> Insulin has been playing to it's own rules recently but I caught on early and have had to play along.. numbers have been good eventually but it's too complicated to go into here!
> Not sure that focussing on back-to-back rides is the way to go but with the weekends being mostly sunny, it is a way to go.. gets a lot of riding done in a short time.. recovery, not so much! It's all been good ultimately, riding is riding and another couple of fears put away this weekend.. even if carrying insulin pens without remembering to bring needles wasn't to plan! Hey it's a type one thing..!



Well done Chris, good riding.  I used to leave the needle on the pen and recap it. Needles on pens used to last me the life of the cartridge and occasionally more.  When the first Novopen was introduced the government in its wisdom rolleyes: well it was Thatcher) or rather the NHS decided to prescribe the cartridges but not the pen needles. This state of affairs lasted around 5 years.  By that stage more people were shifting over to using pens.  Friendly DSN used to give me bag fulls of them or I occasionally had to buy my own.  When it comes out of your own pocket you make them last.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Zillah said:


> I managed a very hilly Sunday ride - 26 miles at 10.4 average--go me
> Am determined to get two short rides in in the week and a long ride at weekends- I will lower my cholesterol naturally!!



Well done Zillah.  Best to make the most of this weather (assuming you've escaped the thunderstorms!) whilst it's here.


----------



## christophe

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done Chris, good riding.  I used to leave the needle on the pen and recap it. Needles on pens used to last me the life of the cartridge and occasionally more.  When the first Novopen was introduced the government in its wisdom rolleyes: well it was Thatcher) or rather the NHS decided to prescribe the cartridges but not the pen needles. This state of affairs lasted around 5 years.  By that stage more people were shifting over to using pens.  Friendly DSN used to give me bag fulls of them or I occasionally had to buy my own.  When it comes out of your own pocket you make them last.



Amazing bit of logic.. just what the hell were they thinking?? We'll let you have the insulin but getting it to where it needs to be...well, that's not our problem.. 

If you leave the needle on the pen.. does it not allow the fluid to leak out?
I have space to carry needles, but I just plain forgot!


----------



## christophe

Zillah said:


> I couldn't have managed many more miles at that pace at the moment but it was glorious- beautiful countryside and only a few knob ended drivers out thankfully, going out for a quick ten mile spin when I get home tonight, weather permitting haha



Sometimes it makes even the bell-end drivers seem worth putting up with! 
Better when they aren't there of course.. hope the weather stays good for you.


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Amazing bit of logic.. just what the hell were they thinking?? We'll let you have the insulin but getting it to where it needs to be...well, that's not our problem..
> 
> If you leave the needle on the pen.. does it not allow the fluid to leak out?
> I have space to carry needles, but I just plain forgot!



I must have been one of the earliest to get the original Novopen in 1987.  This used the inappropriately named Actrapid. Most would have been using syringes.  I still used a syringe for my basal right up until around 2006.  The BDA ran a campaign to get the pen needles on prescription but it took around 5 years.

No, insulin doesn't leak out with the needle left on.  I've had it a few times where the pen top has come off in my pocket and then the needle cap has come off as well - first I know about it is with a stabbing feeling in my leg! Bent needle! If I was out and had no other needle on me it was a case of bending it back!


----------



## Northerner

christophe said:


> Amazing bit of logic.. just what the hell were they thinking?? We'll let you have the insulin but getting it to where it needs to be...well, that's not our problem..
> 
> If you leave the needle on the pen.. does it not allow the fluid to leak out?
> I have space to carry needles, but I just plain forgot!


It was ludicrous to make people pay for the needles - I think I even read a suggestion that when pens were introduced one of the arguments in Parliament was that people would be able to reuse needles, and it would therefore be a (government) money saver. Personally, I always try to use a fresh needle. I've already injected about 15,000 times and each time there's a potential for my injection sites to get a little bit scarred or for lipohypertrophy to develop - blunter needles increase this risk, so minimising that risk just makes sense to me. Clearly people have managed perfectly well over the years reusing needles, but if you don't have to...I'd probably think differently if I was paying for them though, as Matt said!


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Bent needle! If I was out and had no other needle on me it was a case of bending it back!


----------



## christophe

All about money you say @Northerner ??
Struggling to believe that... oh wait.. yes I believe it..

Trying to avoid having to inject when out on the bike but the warm weather reduces insulin effectiveness for me.. total opposite of what is expected but it is getting to where nothing really surprises me anymore!


----------



## HOBIE

Love my Pump. Still needles every 2/3 days but much more adaptable when at work or on BIKE


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Love my Pump. Still needles every 2/3 days but much more adaptable when at work or on BIKE



Agree with that Hobie.  Makes things more manageable when on the bike.  Stick on a TBR during the ride, when back and through the night.


----------



## christophe

Matt Cycle said:


> Agree with that Hobie.  Makes things more manageable when on the bike.  Stick on a TBR during the ride, when back and through the night.



I can see that but it is possibly a step too far for me at this time.. plus there seems no chance of getting anything more useful or effective prescribed by Leicestershire than the pens and needles. 

On the warm weather.. do you need to drink a lot to make the insulin effective? I have never felt the need to drink loads and loads (apart from the few weeks before diagnosis..) even if it is hot, I would only have a bottle to do about 50 miles and usually there is something left in it to water the potted plant by the front door when I get home..doesn't feel right to drink for its own sake.


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> I can see that but it is possibly a step too far for me at this time.. plus there seems no chance of getting anything more useful or effective prescribed by Leicestershire than the pens and needles.
> 
> On the warm weather.. do you need to drink a lot to make the insulin effective? I have never felt the need to drink loads and loads (apart from the few weeks before diagnosis..) even if it is hot, I would only have a bottle to do about 50 miles and usually there is something left in it to water the potted plant by the front door when I get home..doesn't feel right to drink for its own sake.



Well, I suppose it's something to think about for the future.  Pumps are very useful when exercising but not essential.  I managed to survive for over 30 years without one.  There are supposed to be strict criteria for getting pumps. Looking at some of the people who've got them then I can only assume they must be very good at story telling.  It's a bit of a nonsense as INPUT has a list of pump friendly clinics - shouldn't all clinics be pump friendly?  A friendly DSN/consultant is useful to have onside as well.

I drink more in warmer weather probably because I'm losing more with the heat but don't drink any more than needed.  It varies a bit.  Are you saying your insulin isn't effective if you don't drink a lot?  What insulin quantities/ratios are you using?


----------



## christophe

I think I could talk all I wanted but the impression I get is I am getting all I am going to unless something changes radically.. no problem to be honest, it's just I want to be handling things better or easier and that seems like it won't happen! 

I was wondering if drinking more fluids improves the insulin's performance.. I have noticed the onset is up to 30 minutes slower and I need about 30% more in the warmer weather, the temperature drops and I get my usual 45 minutes before anything takes effect.. I don't feel the need to drink a lot more when it's warmer, I suppose I do drink a little more but not much more.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'm not sure to be honest as I haven't noticed it does. I know insulin resistance can be more noticeable in the morning but 45 minutes seems a long time.  1hr 15 and a 30% increase in warmer weather is a lot.  I'd discuss this with your DSN.


----------



## christophe

Matt Cycle said:


> I'm not sure to be honest as I haven't noticed it does. I know insulin resistance can be more noticeable in the morning but 45 minutes seems a long time.  1hr 15 and a 30% increase in warmer weather is a lot.  I'd discuss this with your DSN.



I did.. and nothing. Got another appointment in three months so I will have more information for them to ignore! 
The slow onset means getting up a lot earlier than I would like.. but that's type one for you..
I have a hotel booked at Trentham Gardens on the day of the Stoke/Worcester stage of the TNN ride, so I can get up fill up on Premier Inn breakfast and get to the start without too much insulin worries. Makes you plan ahead doesn't it..


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> I did.. and nothing. Got another appointment in three months so I will have more information for them to ignore!
> The slow onset means getting up a lot earlier than I would like.. but that's type one for you..
> I have a hotel booked at Trentham Gardens on the day of the Stoke/Worcester stage of the TNN ride, so I can get up fill up on Premier Inn breakfast and get to the start without too much insulin worries. Makes you plan ahead doesn't it..



That's a shame.  Was this at a hospital clinic or at the GP?

It's an early start for me for the TNN ride as a colleague from work has kindly offered to give me a lift to Rochdale and will be here at 6am.  My plan after the ride is to go to Thomas Raeymaekers talk at the Medical Institute in Stoke which starts at 7pm.  Timings for the ride finish and getting to the talk are a bit up in the air but that's what I'm hoping to do.


----------



## christophe

It's a local hospital, nothing special, I think it's simply a bit of space that gets used. There doesn't seem to be very much going on in there.. maybe it's me but if I see a problem and collect data and can see a possible solution, I kind of think some action might take place.. maybe in an ideal world.

Anyhow.. maybe it's me as well but in the absence of any other option, I work with what I have.. so that means 5am starts to get insulin and food in and allow things to settle down. Not the worst it could be..

I am treating the bike to a new chain and bar tape, I will decide what to wear the day before and hope the weather forecast is good. Car is being left at Worcester and train/taxi to the hotel. A few hours on the bike is the easy part!


----------



## TrevA

I did the Tramway Audax today. Starting from Cromford with a nasty climb up to Crich, then over the tops to the Owler Bar roundabout. It had been drizzling on and off, but at Owler Bar the heavens opened and we had biblical rain for about 20 minutes. The descent past Fox House down into Hathersage was like riding down a river. A cafe stop and the rain abated a bit. Next we climbed  up through Abney then down through Tideswell to Millers Dale and another long drag  up to the A6 and Chelmorton, then the climb past the quarry to Glutton and another nasty climb over to Longnor. Another cafe stop at the craft centre, then the final sting in the tail - the 20% climb of Crowdicote. I felt surprisingly good up there and soon polished off the final miles down the Via Gelia back to Cromford. 6 hours 5 mins total time and just over 5 hours riding time. 63 miles and 3700 feet of climbing. An enjoyable day out despite the rain. It's nice to ride on some different roads for a change.


----------



## christophe

That’s a lot of riding crammed into 60 odd miles @TrevA ! 
I have been on some of those roads.. truly horrible mostly if I am remembering them correctly, Owler Bar in the dark and rain back into Sheffield after getting lost...not something I would wish on anyone!
I am on my breakfast stop.. a carb-free half hour at Cafe Ventoux was well worth the ride over, but those cakes and pastries.. I have my pens and I bought needles this time... I won’t but god I want to..
Got 500 metres of climbing done in 32 miles so far. Taking it good and easy..beautiful weather and very English countryside. Doesn’t get much better than this.


----------



## christophe

That cleared a few cobwebs.. 102 miles 1600 metres climbed, some ridiculous gradients and not a drop of rain. Went good and steady but it gets you in the the end.. looking to put my feet up for about a week..


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> I did the Tramway Audax today. Starting from Cromford with a nasty climb up to Crich, then over the tops to the Owler Bar roundabout. It had been drizzling on and off, but at Owler Bar the heavens opened and we had biblical rain for about 20 minutes. The descent past Fox House down into Hathersage was like riding down a river. A cafe stop and the rain abated a bit. Next we climbed  up through Abney then down through Tideswell to Millers Dale and another long drag  up to the A6 and Chelmorton, then the climb past the quarry to Glutton and another nasty climb over to Longnor. Another cafe stop at the craft centre, then the final sting in the tail - the 20% climb of Crowdicote. I felt surprisingly good up there and soon polished off the final miles down the Via Gelia back to Cromford. 6 hours 5 mins total time and just over 5 hours riding time. 63 miles and 3700 feet of climbing. An enjoyable day out despite the rain. It's nice to ride on some different roads for a change.



Well done Trev.  Know most of those roads very well.  At least when you get to Owler Bar it's downhill from there. Weather must have been very localised as we had no rain yesterday in the Staffordshire Moorlands about 30 odd miles away.  My Mum in Sheffield said it was torrential there.  The climb from Glutton Bridge up to Longnor is difficult with the one way and traffic lights part way up and then Crowdecote from Longnor is the hardest direction as well!


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> That cleared a few cobwebs.. 102 miles 1600 metres climbed, some ridiculous gradients and not a drop of rain. Went good and steady but it gets you in the the end.. looking to put my feet up for about a week..



Well done Chris - good mileage!  Sunny here as well today.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed out again today back into Cheshire to Alderley Edge and Knutsford and looped round and came back through Congleton and the climb over Biddulph Moor.  Weather was great - dry and sunny but just a bit breezy.  Can't complain too much though.   A week until the TNN ride so I may try and do a couple of shorter rides during this week.  Legs felt pretty good on this one.  Enjoyed that. 

Strava stats are 64.3 miles completed at an average speed of 14.6mph and elevation gain of 2995 feet.

I've had some fun and games with my blood glucose levels over the last few days (not sure what's going on) but I stuck with what I know and put a 50% TBR on and levels were as follows: at start 4.4 mmol/l (had a protein cereal bar and a couple of biscuits), at 22 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 31 miles 10.6 mmol/l, at 38 miles 10.7 mmol/l, at 46 miles 11.0 mmol/l (decided to do a very small correction and upped the TBR to 55%), at 54 miles 4.0 mmol/l  and back home 6.8 mmol/l. I realised I both corrected _and_ adjusted TBR but not sure what to do now with the ride in a week - whether to start at 55% TBR? I'll have the Libre for guidance and there's several stops so I can adjust things at these.  Of course there's always the possibility of a massive stress spike at the start as well!   On this ride I just had 1 cereal bar.

It's only been a week and it's already grown quite a bit! Near Goostrey.


What a view this farmhouse (just to the left) has on the climb up to Biddulph Moor.


At the top Biddulph Moor - most of the sheep have wisely opted for the shade under the tree.


From the same place looking towards Bosley.  Buxton is somewhere over the horizon towards the right.


The Garmin.  (Complete with shadow outline of me - hope I don't really look like that - must be a trick of the light!  )


----------



## HOBIE

Those are good numbers considering the distance etc  Gold star Matt !


----------



## christophe

Won't presume to suggest what your blood values and your technology are doing! 
I would say short rides are the max you need to be doing with Monday in mind, just to keep the muscle firing.. additional fitness isn't going to happen now but your solo rides are harder than the group ride coming up so don't stress about anything to do with that. There are stops and other riders to take the edge off the physical load so ride and chat and have fun. 

My own numbers have been misbehaving but by slowly recognising some pattern I have stumbled across a similar fix to yours Matt.. depends on intensity as ever but I am under injecting ( for breakfast for example) and going out when the insulin is still active.. the resulting bg sits highish for a while but keeping a steady intensity it doesn't go anywhere, about the time I want to eat something I will inject a couple of units and when that becomes active I put carbs in.. I feel that these are taken in and get working, and feed small amounts while the insulin is cooperating.. the trick for me seems to be to get into this state where the stored energy is mostly depleted, at least the easy to release stuff is, then the basal gets to handle little and often carb intake with a slowly decreasing line from (for me obviously..) 6 through 5 and I am thinking about maybe another injection to handle a more substantial carb intake.. all bets are off if the intensity is high, but today's 16 (dropping to 15.5 mph average at 90 miles) felt quite well fuelled, the cafe breakfast after a couple of hours helped but it was carb free and I see it as background energy. 

I guess, in short, I am leaving the basal alone ( how this multiple injection regime equates to your pump I can't say ) going to about half bolus and starting steady while it has some activity.. a mid ride feed on half bolus or less and that seems to empty the tank as it were. Leaving the muscles grabbing at any carb going in with the help of basal alone. When the bg begins to show a rising line it is time to stop feeding or go for a reduced bolus again.. I got through a small breakfast (50g yoghurt and 10g granola), a cafe breakfast ( bacon mushrooms and tomato) then an oat bar and a frusli bar for 6 hours riding, on 2x2 units.. ordinarily it would be 4 for the yoghurt, 1or 2 for zero carbs as simply eating seems to cause a bg rise.. then I would never be able to finish two bars without more units. 

Sorry I guess that wasn't so short.. hope there is something in there..


----------



## Matt Cycle

Yes, that's interesting. 4u for the 50g yoghurt/granola seems quite high.  Are you on a bigger ratio in the morning than a 1:10? I can't remember what basal you're on and when you take it but do you find you need a reduced basal after a ride as drop low during the night/next day.  I never like bolusing when riding aside from occasional corrections because of the complete uncertainty of speed of insulin when riding and what I'm eating.  I have done it on occasions on longer rides and just muddled through.  Still alive (I think) so something must have worked.  Most of the things I normally eat I treat as free carbs obviously the basal and exercise is dealing with those along with any glucose released by the liver.  The temporary basal on the pump is very good and through trial and error the 50% was working well but like all things changes! I think I'll go with a 55% and see what things are like at the stops or on the road with the Libre although can't easily alter pump settings whilst pedalling along!  I'll certainly need to bolus though for the things consumed at the stops and lunch.  Half bolus is quite a common method of dealing with it.  I'm sure things will be fine.


----------



## christophe

Four units and wait an hour before eating gives me an almost flat line, if it is dropping after eating I can sneak a few extra grams of carb.. single figures. Ratios are worse am than pm but around one unit to 5g, closer but never getting to 1:10 during the day. Basal is 16 units and I never vary it because it is about right and I have enough to handle at the moment keeping up with the changing requirements with the bolus! I am thinking about maybe using two basal shots 12 hours apart to give me some flexibility but not just yet.. 

I think I am expecting a sedate ride next week, there is a lot of time allowed to get the distance done so either long stops and short distances between at a higher pace or slow riding between shorter stops.. it's going to be about hopefully talking to other t1 riders and having a ride without having to bother looking at maps or road signs!  I don't know what lunch will be, basically I will eat in the morning and carry some bars.. not expecting to eat outside of that.
It's getting close!


----------



## TrevA

Cafe Ventoux is within riding distance for me, but I haven't been yet. Must try to get down there in the next few weeks.

Legs didn't feel to bad today so I went out with the club, up onto the Belvoir ridge with a tea stop at Scalford. 46 miles at 16.5 average with 1500 feet of climbing.


----------



## christophe

TrevA said:


> Cafe Ventoux is within riding distance for me, but I haven't been yet. Must try to get down there in the next few weeks.
> 
> Legs didn't feel to bad today so I went out with the club, up onto the Belvoir ridge with a tea stop at Scalford. 46 miles art 16.5 average with 1500 feet of climbing.


They have put it in a good location, maybe they have gone a bit overboard with the "experience " but it is very popular and well worth a detour


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Four units and wait an hour before eating gives me an almost flat line, if it is dropping after eating I can sneak a few extra grams of carb.. single figures. Ratios are worse am than pm but around one unit to 5g, closer but never getting to 1:10 during the day. Basal is 16 units and I never vary it because it is about right and I have enough to handle at the moment keeping up with the changing requirements with the bolus! I am thinking about maybe using two basal shots 12 hours apart to give me some flexibility but not just yet..
> 
> I think I am expecting a sedate ride next week, there is a lot of time allowed to get the distance done so either long stops and short distances between at a higher pace or slow riding between shorter stops.. it's going to be about hopefully talking to other t1 riders and having a ride without having to bother looking at maps or road signs!  I don't know what lunch will be, basically I will eat in the morning and carry some bars.. not expecting to eat outside of that.
> It's getting close!



1:5 ratios suggests some insulin resistance which if you're waiting for 45 mins to 1hr 15 mins in the morning for it to take effect suggests the same.  Try and raise it with the DSN/consultant next time you see them.  If you're on Levemir then this lends itself to split doses as it doesn't last 24 hours anyway.  Helps also if you're exercising in that you can reduce it that morning if you decide to go out.  Tresiba is a once a day basal.  I can't comment on splitting Lantus or Toujeo as I've never taken them.

I think it's going to be steady.  For Rochdale to Stoke we stop at the Manchester velodrome after 7.5 miles for a photo/meet and greet, it's then a morning stop after 20ish miles, lunch stop at 40ish miles and afternoon stop at 60ish miles.  Our morning one is at a community cafe and both lunch and afternoon stops are at pubs.  Not sure what sort of food they'll put on at these places but gels, drinks and cereal bars are from Novo Nordisk.  When it's free I won't say no.   Looking forward to it.


----------



## christophe

That was my plan on the next visit but that's in August so I might well feel like adjusting it before then.. at the moment it's a minor inconvenience so not a big deal..

I didn't realise it was going to be as slack as that! I suppose it's easy to say when you don't need to ride every day for a week... but it is still slack..  
Did you get all that information from the dial-in talk? as far as I am aware it's just a question of turning up at the start point.. hopefully there will be someone there who is expecting strange people to show up armed with a bit of carbon fibre and a couple of pens.. looks like there is no actual need to indulge in the hospitality but it will be rude not to..
It sounds like plenty of opportunity to chat and have a decent day out.. has @Zillah been asked about the weather arrangements??


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> That was my plan on the next visit but that's in August so I might well feel like adjusting it before then.. at the moment it's a minor inconvenience so not a big deal..
> 
> I didn't realise it was going to be as slack as that! I suppose it's easy to say when you don't need to ride every day for a week... but it is still slack..
> Did you get all that information from the dial-in talk? as far as I am aware it's just a question of turning up at the start point.. hopefully there will be someone there who is expecting strange people to show up armed with a bit of carbon fibre and a couple of pens.. looks like there is no actual need to indulge in the hospitality but it will be rude not to..
> It sounds like plenty of opportunity to chat and have a decent day out.. has @Zillah been asked about the weather arrangements??



Yes, the dial in gave details of each day's ride with stops etc.  I only made notes on the one I'm on but from what I can remember it's the same each day with 3 food stops at roughly every 20 miles.  I wouldn't normally stop every 20 miles for something to eat (I may pause for a few moments at the side of the road to check my blood and have a cereal bar but that's about it).  Each day the distance is approximately 80-85 miles.  The only exception is the last day which is shorter and therefore finishes a lot earlier.  You need to be at the start point time to sign in (45-60 mins before departure time).  If your registration forms have been returned they will be expecting you.  No registration forms no ride.


----------



## christophe

Forms returned as in filled in and sent to NovoNordisk or some kind of acknowledgement from the event? I had an email saying all was ok but I guess I had better check! Bit too late now that I have arranged some things but.. it is what it is. Just a couple of very short turbo rides this week and a couple of unwanted weight sessions at work, all ok to go otherwise..


----------



## Zillah

christophe said:


> That was my plan on the next visit but that's in August so I might well feel like adjusting it before then.. at the moment it's a minor inconvenience so not a big deal..
> 
> I didn't realise it was going to be as slack as that! I suppose it's easy to say when you don't need to ride every day for a week... but it is still slack..
> Did you get all that information from the dial-in talk? as far as I am aware it's just a question of turning up at the start point.. hopefully there will be someone there who is expecting strange people to show up armed with a bit of carbon fibre and a couple of pens.. looks like there is no actual need to indulge in the hospitality but it will be rude not to..
> It sounds like plenty of opportunity to chat and have a decent day out.. has @Zillah been asked about the weather arrangements??


Its always sunny when I ride- managed 14 miles at 10.9 mph on Saturday- well chuffed


----------



## Matt Cycle

Quick spin after work this evening.  With the glorious sunny weather - it'd be rude not to.  Just rode down to Gawsworth and back through Rudyard.  Very pleasant. 

Strava says 30.9 miles completed at an average 15.4mph and elevation gain of 1770 feet.

Messed up levels a bit.  Went into hypo levels before leaving work and treated that and at home before ride I started at 4.3 mmol/l so put the TBR on and had a few biscuits.  At halfway it was 3.7 mmol/l.  Had a gel and cereal bar and back home it was 14.1 mmol/l. Timing issues. 

Wheat field near Gawsworth.


----------



## christophe

Off for 50 or so to see if my legs are still connected..
@Matt Cycle hope you are all set. Have a great ride out.


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Off for 50 or so to see if my legs are still connected..
> @Matt Cycle hope you are all set. Have a great ride out.



Taking it easy this weekend . Feel good though.  Have a good ride today and enjoy Tuesday!


----------



## Zillah

Cycling weekend in Tewkesbury- glorious and managed 35 miles around the Cotswold's. Still not going as fast or far as you two...but one day.....


----------



## christophe

Not far apart today at least @Zillah .. got to keep you on side for the sunshine! 
And I don't care how far or fast you are going.. you are doing it for yourself and that's all that counts. Personally I am beating the hell out of myself to prove something to my body.. and I enjoy it so diabetes isn't taking it from me even..if it took half my quads!


----------



## HOBIE

Out tomorrow. Have got a lend of an electric bike to try. Expensive but an going out to do a few miles . Hope it warms up a bit up here


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Out tomorrow. Have got a lend of an electric bike to try. Expensive but an going out to do a few miles . Hope it warms up a bit up here



Keep an eye on the power - you don't want to be running out and having to pedal it uphill.  Cooler here as well - yer need to get yersel a gansey like.  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> Out tomorrow. Have got a lend of an electric bike to try. Expensive but an going out to do a few miles . Hope it warms up a bit up here


'Visons of @HOBIE leading them round in the keirin on his derny...!'


----------



## HOBIE

It was superb. Only did about 5miles but I got to 20MPH. Fancy gears & big wheels. Was busy when I set off with to many cars about but it was a road bike & I am used to my Mountain bike which is good away from traffic. Superb pic  Northy . I might think about getting one. Will do more than 80mile a charge.  A couple of turns of the peddles & then OFF.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today into Cheshire to test out my new shoes and pedals and a bit of a contrast to last Monday with the weather.  Not quite Gansey weather but certainly a lot cooler, bit of sun but mainly cloudy - base layer on.  Breezy again and the BBC forecast for what seems like forever has said breezy - sun and breezy, cloudy and breezy, rain and breezy etc.  Must be summat to do with El Nino or climate change.   Loads of riders out and about today with a sportive going on.  I've gone from double sided clipless pedals to single sided clipless road pedals.  There's a million and one adjustments to get the cleats right on the shoes - measuring where the ball of the foot is, marking it on the shoe, adjustments fore and aft and left and right and angle of the foot.  After that ride it needs a couple of adjustments.  The main issue was with the pedals which have a spring adjustment for clipping in and out.  I'd adjusted them to a middle setting, clipped in and set off.  Unclipping I nearly broke my ankles twisting to release the cleat and realised I had to put all my weight (there's not a lot of it) on to clip in.  Foolishly didn't take a 2.5mm allen key to adjust it to an easier setting so had to put up with it.  Despite that enjoyed the ride and although I don't feel 100% the legs felt really good.

Strava stats are 61.6 miles completed at an average speed of 15.4mph and elevation gain of 2683 feet. With the Pedal for 7 ride that's over 150 miles for the week.

Sort of feel okay at the moment but think I may have a sore throat/cold or something on the way as I've had to put my basal up over the last 2 days to 115% due to wayward levels.  Today I started with a 60% TBR but changed this part way round to a 70%.  Still got the Libre on and I have to say the readings have been pretty much spot on compared to the Contour Next.  I think the Neo or the Neo strips in the Libre when I used those tended to read low.  Either that or both the Libre and Contour are wrong.   The Libre started at 6.4 mmol/l then it was into the 7's but climbed to the 10's and 11's before dropping back to the 6's/7's/8's and I came home to a 5.7.  Quite like riding along checking as you go.  On the ride I had 2 cereal bars.  Missed out on my coffee as Costa was rammed at Alderley Edge and the same at the Jodrell Bank cafe.  Had one when I got back.   One of the riders on the Pedal for 7 as well as being T1 was training to be a DSN.  He said he thinks within a couple of years everyone (T1) will have access to the Libre on the NHS.

Back here again near Goostrey and it looks like maize again to me.


It's only a week since I was last here at Gawsworth and it's already turning golden.  Some of the other wheat fields I saw look ready for harvesting.


Don't want to frighten you too much but it's one of me at the top of the climb near Rudyard.  Does anyone else find it difficult (getting the background in and not looking like an idiot) taking selfies?


Here's what the Garmin said - the same as Strava!


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> It was superb. Only did about 5miles but I got to 20MPH. Fancy gears & big wheels. Was busy when I set off with to many cars about but it was a road bike & I am used to my Mountain bike which is good away from traffic. Superb pic  Northy . I might think about getting one. Will do more than 80mile a charge.  A couple of turns of the peddles & then OFF.



Brilliant.  I've seen a few people with them.  I think if it gets people out in the fresh air not in their cars and you still can pedal then I'm all for it.  I was on my bike and I went past a man and woman on mountain type bikes 2 weeks ago at the bottom of a very steep hill not far from where I live.  I was slowly struggling up and the next thing the woman just went flying past me uphill and said "I know it's cheating but I need to do it."  I realised they were on e-bikes - we had a laugh and I said I wasn't bothered.


----------



## HOBIE

It was superb. Only did about 5miles but I got to 20MPH. Fancy gears & big wheels. Was busy when I set off with to many cars about but it was a road bike & I am used to my Mountain bike which is good away from traffic. Superb pic  Northy . I might think about getting one. Will do more than 80mile a cha


Matt Cycle said:


> Back out today into Cheshire to test out my new shoes and pedals and a bit of a contrast to last Monday with the weather.  Not quite Gansey weather but certainly a lot cooler, bit of sun but mainly cloudy - base layer on.  Breezy again and the BBC forecast for what seems like forever has said breezy - sun and breezy, cloudy and breezy, rain and breezy etc.  Must be summat to do with El Nino or climate change.   Loads of riders out and about today with a sportive going on.  I've gone from double sided clipless pedals to single sided clipless road pedals.  There's a million and one adjustments to get the cleats right on the shoes - measuring where the ball of the foot is, marking it on the shoe, adjustments fore and aft and left and right and angle of the foot.  After that ride it needs a couple of adjustments.  The main issue was with the pedals which have a spring adjustment for clipping in and out.  I'd adjusted them to a middle setting, clipped in and set off.  Unclipping I nearly broke my ankles twisting to release the cleat and realised I had to put all my weight (there's not a lot of it) on to clip in.  Foolishly didn't take a 2.5mm allen key to adjust it to an easier setting so had to put up with it.  Despite that enjoyed the ride and although I don't feel 100% the legs felt really good.
> 
> Strava stats are 61.6 miles completed at an average speed of 15.4mph and elevation gain of 2683 feet. With the Pedal for 7 ride that's over 150 miles for the week.
> 
> Sort of feel okay at the moment but think I may have a sore throat/cold or something on the way as I've had to put my basal up over the last 2 days to 115% due to wayward levels.  Today I started with a 60% TBR but changed this part way round to a 70%.  Still got the Libre on and I have to say the readings have been pretty much spot on compared to the Contour Next.  I think the Neo or the Neo strips in the Libre when I used those tended to read low.  Either that or both the Libre and Contour are wrong.   The Libre started at 6.4 mmol/l then it was into the 7's but climbed to the 10's and 11's before dropping back to the 6's/7's/8's and I came home to a 5.7.  Quite like riding along checking as you go.  On the ride I had 2 cereal bars.  Missed out on my coffee as Costa was rammed at Alderley Edge and the same at the Jodrell Bank cafe.  Had one when I got back.   One of the riders on the Pedal for 7 as well as being T1 was training to be a DSN.  He said he thinks within a couple of years everyone (T1) will have access to the Libre on the NHS.
> 
> Back here again near Goostrey and it looks like maize again to me.
> View attachment 9120
> 
> It's only a week since I was last here at Gawsworth and it's already turning golden.  Some of the other wheat fields I saw look ready for harvesting.
> View attachment 9121
> 
> Don't want to frighten you too much but it's one of me at the top of the climb near Rudyard.  Does anyone else find it difficult (getting the background in and not looking like an idiot) taking selfies?
> View attachment 9122
> 
> Here's what the Garmin said - the same as Strava!
> View attachment 9123


Happy Nu Shoes Matt ! Pics good as always


----------



## HOBIE

Have been out today on Electric Bike for an hour. Its addictive.  Sun was out but coolish.


----------



## TrevA

I did  200k audax yesterday, ended up with 128 miles. Started in Lichfield and made our way via lovely quiet lanes over towards Charnwood forest. A climb up to the top of Beacon Hill from the west then a long descent to Woodhouse Eaves, Quorn and the first cafe stop at Stonehurst Farm in Mountsorrel. The next leg was across the Soar valley then out through Gaddesby, Great Dalby, Wymondham then over to the A1 services at Colsterworth. We'd had a tailwind up to this point, but now faced a 60 mile headwind ride back to Lichfield.  We headed back via Waltham on the Wolds, Six Hills and Barrow on Soar to a third cafe stop on the outskirts of Loughborough. Not finding the headwind too bad, but we now faced a long climb over Charnwood forest to Whitwick, Ashby, Measham and more quiet lanes back to Lichfield. Finished the ride in 11 hours 10 minutes with 9 hours 18 mins actual riding time and 6000 feet of climbing and an average speed of 13.9 mph. I felt pretty much OK, just a bit of a sore under carraige after the ride.

Feel fine today, my legs don't even ache much. This was my second longest ride ever and my longest since 2011. I also managed 265 miles in total last week, as I rode every day except Saturday.


----------



## HOBIE

Been out today on Elec Bike. Sun was out & had to give it back to my mate today. Will have to be a good lad & see if Santa wants to do me a favour


----------



## HOBIE

Have been all over the web looking at Electric Bikes. Well well hoocked. I cant believe it.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Nice day today and I headed to the hills taking in Hartington, Monyash, Chelmorton, around Buxton and over the Cat and Fiddle.  Was hoping to get back for the England game but set off late and realised I wouldn't get back in time but thought I'd watch it when back.  However, it was clear from people pouring out of the pubs they'd won.  Weather was warm and sunny but not hot with quite a strong breeze especially higher up.  I'd eased the tension on the pedals which meant I didn't sprain an ankle clipping in and out.   Also made a few slight adjustments to the cleat placements so I'll see how I get on with those over the next few weeks.  I'm still getting used to the single sided pedals though. 

Strava stats are 55.0 miles completed at an average speed of 14.0mph and elevation gain of 3917 feet.

Still not feeling 100% (perhaps it's an excuse and I'm imagining it  ) although levels have been okay but decided to put a TBR of 70% on. Libre finished yesterday and even though I've had issues with them in the past I've been really impressed with this one and how close it's been to the Contour Next Link 2.4).  Levels as follows: at start 3.7 mmol/l (had some fruit pastilles and cereal bar but had to set off to try and get back for England game), at 10 miles 3.6 mmol/l , at 21 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 30 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 41 miles 4.3 mmol/l, at 48 miles 7.7 mmol/l and back home 6.1 mmol/l. Erm, might reduce the TBR to 65% next time.  On the ride I had 2 gels and 1.5 (that's 1 and a half not 15  ) cereal bars.

I'm off work tomorrow and Tuesday so I'll try and get out.  Even warmer this coming week with 25-26 degrees mentioned here and then going into the following week.  Make the most of it folks. 

At the Cat and Fiddle looking back in the direction of Buxton.  Not as busy today probably because of the game.  A few cyclists and bikers and assorted others.  As the pub is closed there's a refreshment van on the right.  I didn't indulge. 


Also at the Cat and Fiddle - Jodrell Bank telescope in the distance.


Cat and Fiddle again. That's the road I'm going down to Macclesfield.  Ground looks bone dry (hosepipe ban soon?  ).


Here's what the Garmin said on the ride summary - same as Strava!  3hrs 55 minutes ride time.


----------



## HOBIE

A big box of bars ? Good numbers & pics. Well done. Miles


----------



## christophe

Must have been the day to haul bikes out of hibernation and go ride again..!
My blood values have been terrible for a couple of weeks, the only cycling I have been doing is indoors to wipe out too many mmols that won't go away any other way. But, I eventually did the one thing I didn't want to and increased my basal shot... got my control back. Now I need to reassess what basal actually does, or at least increase my understanding of it..

Anyway also 55 miles, went off reservation to where it's not flat and found 750 metres of ascent .. was on the heavier bike but I don't think it would make much difference! 16mph, which is something to work on.. I am slowing up too much on hills.. thanks to the people in TNN kit for making that blindingly obvious a while back ( always swung back to the group though on the flatter bits and pushed on the front before the next hill swung me off the back again!)
Blood behaved but the libre has started to read under at low levels and over at high.. kept between a real 4 and 7 though (libre saying 2.6 to 8.4..), three quarters of a bottle of water.. half a frusili and an entire Stoats oat bar. Setting off with a bit of activity left in a mid morning shot just feeding little and often. Feels kind of back on track.. 

Got a bit of work to get @TrevA distances.. you were a few miles from my house, not that Hinckley compares to Woodhouse Eaves or anything but it's not that far away.. coffee's good here if you stop by.. 

@Matt Cycle .. got a tipp ex pen? I draw around the cleat so I can see how much I change the position and in what direction, then a heavy outline when it's in the right place, fitting a new cleat is easy after that but the trial and error has to be done first..


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> @Matt Cycle .. got a tipp ex pen? I draw around the cleat so I can see how much I change the position and in what direction, then a heavy outline when it's in the right place, fitting a new cleat is easy after that but the trial and error has to be done first..



Good idea.  I can get one.  As you say trial and error involved in the set up.  I did all the foot measurements and masking tape for the distances on the side of the shoes.  Felt reasonably okay today.  The tension adjustment I did after the first ride with them made me feel more confident and I could concentrate more on the riding.


----------



## HOBIE

christophe said:


> Must have been the day to haul bikes out of hibernation and go ride again..!
> My blood values have been terrible for a couple of weeks, the only cycling I have been doing is indoors to wipe out too many mmols that won't go away any other way. But, I eventually did the one thing I didn't want to and increased my basal shot... got my control back. Now I need to reassess what basal actually does, or at least increase my understanding of it..
> 
> Anyway also 55 miles, went off reservation to where it's not flat and found 750 metres of ascent .. was on the heavier bike but I don't think it would make much difference! 16mph, which is something to work on.. I am slowing up too much on hills.. thanks to the people in TNN kit for making that blindingly obvious a while back ( always swung back to the group though on the flatter bits and pushed on the front before the next hill swung me off the back again!)
> Blood behaved but the libre has started to read under at low levels and over at high.. kept between a real 4 and 7 though (libre saying 2.6 to 8.4..), three quarters of a bottle of water.. half a frusili and an entire Stoats oat bar. Setting off with a bit of activity left in a mid morning shot just feeding little and often. Feels kind of back on track..
> 
> Got a bit of work to get @TrevA distances.. you were a few miles from my house, not that Hinckley compares to Woodhouse Eaves or anything but it's not that far away.. coffee's good here if you stop by..
> 
> @Matt Cycle .. got a tipp ex pen? I draw around the cleat so I can see how much I change the position and in what direction, then a heavy outline when it's in the right place, fitting a new cleat is easy after that but the trial and error has to be done first..


Good numbers Chris.


----------



## christophe

HOBIE said:


> Good numbers Chris.


Thank you! Took a bit of a leap in the dark and it worked.. at least for now, but that's type 1 for you.. means I can ride again with a bit of confidence that nothing too unpredictable is going to happen.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Got out for a shorter ride late afternoon into Cheshire to Jodrell Bank.  Still very warm when I set off but had started to cool down when I got back (but not by much!).  Believe it or not but the tarmac on some of the lanes had started to melt.  Warm weather set to last all week here but forecast says cooling down a bit next week.  A few issues with hypos on this ride (see below).

Strava stats are 40.1 miles completed at an average speed of 16.0mph and elevation gain of 1760 feet.

Said I was going to reduce TBR to 65% after yesterday's ride but realised later I'd forgotten my own advice and I'd set it at 70%.  Levels as follows: at start 7.0 mmol/l, at 10 miles 2.1 mmol/l  on the positive side I did have some awareness of this but no idea how it happened - thought I was going a bit slow before I checked , at 20 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 27 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 35 miles 3.7 mmol/l  and back home 6.8 mmol/l.  On the ride I had 3 gels, 1.5 cereal bars and 1 fruit bar.  Hey ho

Golden wheat field in the evening sun near Gawsworth.


Evening sun near Rudyard looking in the direction of Congleton.


The Garmin (Strava has rounded down 0.1 mile distance and 0.1 mph speed)


----------



## TrevA

Another Audax for me last Saturday, starting from Hulme End near Hartington and taking in many of the old railway trails in Derbyshire. Starting with the Manifold Trail, then a lot of climbing over to Ilam and up past Thorpe Cloud and onto the Tissington Trail. Over to Carsington Water and the track around the lake, then over to Bakewell for lunch. Then the Monsal Trail with its 6 tunnels. Over to Chelmorton and onto the High Peak Trail down to Longcliffe. Back to Hulme End via Parwich, Alsop en le Dale, Alstonefield and Wetton. 76 miles and 6000 feet of climbing.


----------



## HOBIE

That's SUN in the wheat field ? Not used to it


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1

HOBIE said:


> That's SUN in the wheat field ? Not used to it


Yeah unssually weather for normal rainy or windy UK


----------



## Matt Cycle

Away from the negativity, sniping and general melodrama welcome to the haven of the cycling thread where positivity reigns.   If someone like me with T1 for over 30 years can go out and do it, anything is possible if you put your mind to it.  Anyway, half the year gone (soon be Christmas  ) and it was warm or you could say hot! I set off fairly early as it was due to get even warmer in the afternoon and I was hoping to get back to see TNN rider Sam Brand <<<<< in the photo with me there (another positive T1 role model) in the GB National Road Race.  GB Cycling had technical issues so couldn't stream it on facebook from the start at 1pm but the latter stages of the race will on ITV4 from 3pm today.  (If you're reading this next week you can get it on catch up for a limited time!  )  A bit of a breeze today meant it wasn't stifling but still very warm as I headed out to Alderley Edge.  Loved the ride today. 

Strava stats are 55.4 miles completed at an average speed of 15.8mph and elevation gain of 2219 feet.

Put the TBR on 60% and it all went swimmingly today.  At start 5.9 mmol/l (had a biscuit and couple of fruit pastilles), at 14 miles 5.2 mmol/l, at 31 miles 8.9 mmol/l, at 38 miles 7.4 mmol/l, at 44 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 50 miles 6.2 mmol/l and back home 5.1 mmol/l. Wish it always like that!  On the ride I just had a cereal bar and a cortado from Costa in Alderley Edge (it was like being on the continent, sat in the sun at pavement cafes etc).

Maize near Goostrey.  This must be have been a late starter as there's one near Gawsworth with plants twice the size.


There's your shredded wheat baking away in the sun at Jodrell Bank. (I think it's wheat anyway  ).


Field next door to the one above.


Here's the Garmin with the ride summary.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done & give Sam a pat on the back from us on the forum. A good example both of you. Cant wait for Xmas (might get a new Toy)


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Well done & give Sam a pat on the back from us on the forum. A good example both of you. Cant wait for Xmas (might get a new Toy)



What I found on the Pedal for 7 ride is Sam is a really top bloke and very approachable.  Willing to talk about how he manages T1 when racing, do the promotion stuff, pose for photos etc. All three of the TNN riders on that day were great.  The TV footage on ITV4 from today's race concentrated on the breakaway which Sam wasn't in although someone on twitter posted an image of him from earlier in the race.  Results show only 38 finished out of 146 starters so I'm guessing the majority dropped out before the last lap when they had no chance of catching the breakaway.  It was not far from you Hobie in Stamfordham.

Is that the e-bike you're expecting from Santa?


----------



## HOBIE

That's only about 15 mile from me. Stamfordham. I have to be a good boy for Xmas . My mate said he would lend me a Mountain bike version of electricory !


----------



## christophe

Matt Cycle said:


> Away from the negativity, sniping and general melodrama welcome to the haven of the cycling thread where positivity reigns.
> 
> And then you ruin it by saying half the year gone!
> I didn't dare tear myself away from the Moto GP coverage so missed the nationals.. then went out and it was hotter than I expected. Did 100km but it was a chore to be honest, need to re-repurpose my two bottle cages but I don't know where to carry a Frio pouch where it won't get dried out, any ideas would be good! Got tools and novo rapid in one cage, some spares in a seatpost mounted tool wrap thing and pump/phone/libre/food weighing me down in pockets, gives me one bottle to carry.. which is usually enough but not today.
> 
> Got to agree about Sam Brand and the others.. I guess there is a bit of pr training done but that isn't a bad thing, anyhow his personality comes through and he seems to be a decent bloke, can ride a bit too I am told...
> 
> @HOBIE... check Bultaco ebikes out.. I would be very happy if santa was handing those out!


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> And then you ruin it by saying half the year gone!
> I didn't dare tear myself away from the Moto GP coverage so missed the nationals.. then went out and it was hotter than I expected. Did 100km but it was a chore to be honest, need to re-repurpose my two bottle cages but I don't know where to carry a Frio pouch where it won't get dried out, any ideas would be good! Got tools and novo rapid in one cage, some spares in a seatpost mounted tool wrap thing and pump/phone/libre/food weighing me down in pockets, gives me one bottle to carry.. which is usually enough but not today.
> 
> Got to agree about Sam Brand and the others.. I guess there is a bit of pr training done but that isn't a bad thing, anyhow his personality comes through and he seems to be a decent bloke, can ride a bit too I am told...
> 
> @HOBIE... check Bultaco ebikes out.. I would be very happy if santa was handing those out!



I knew someone would point that bit out! 

I've never had a frio pouch.  This includes when inter-railing across Europe in the mid 90's for almost 5 weeks with my insulin in my rucksack - it never saw a fridge.  Went to several very hot places including Athens and Istanbul.  Managed to survive.   Is the frio to keep your pen in?  I don't think it's necessary when cycling in this country even when it is hot.  Pens weigh next to nothing and would fit in your jersey no problem.  If you could fit the tools in the tool wrap or small saddle bag that frees up your other bottle cage.


----------



## christophe

That's kind of what was bugging me.. I was thinking the frio in my jersey pocket would be in full sun (amazing that we are getting issues around it being too warm and sunny!) .. and dry out, effectively leaving the pen to cook gently. Maybe I should try it out on a near empty pen and see how it goes.. 5 weeks without a fridge puts 5 hours on a bike into perspective..

My last trip in the "normal" world was to Greece.. ( Greek cycling holidays... good outfit for, guess what? Cycling holidays in Greece..google it for the pictures of the food if nothing else!)  I had a ride from Evia to the mainland via the ferry and then rode up mt Parnitha and back again.. carelessly grazing on whatever I could buy from the bakeries on the way.. must do it again, just because.


----------



## TrevA

Did anyone watch the Nationals? Surprising results in both the men's and women's races. 

Just normal club rides for me at weekend. A fast ride round the Vale of Belvoir on Saturday - 36 miles, average 18.2. On Sunday we went to a cafe just north of Grantham - mega hot, very busy at the cafe, which is also a pick your own fruit farm. 51 miles at 16.4 average.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> Did anyone watch the Nationals? Surprising results in both the men's and women's races.
> 
> Just normal club rides for me at weekend. A fast ride round the Vale of Belvoir on Saturday - 36 miles, average 18.2. On Sunday we went to a cafe just north of Grantham - mega hot, very busy at the cafe, which is also a pick your own fruit farm. 51 miles at 16.4 average.



Yes I watch the Nationals Trev.  Agree was surprising results but great racing by both winners.  Was hoping to see TNN rider Sam Brand but by the time the TV coverage started for the men's race they only focused on the breakaway and those in the peloton must have dropped out on one of the laps as there were only 38 finishers.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hot conditions again today feeling a bit more humid as well even with a bit of a breeze.  I thought about heading to the energy sapping hills but stuck to lower levels with a ride into Cheshire to Jodrell Bank and Goostrey for a 50 mile ride in just over 3 hours.  The roads seemed remarkably quiet - was it the heat? people recovering after the England win yesterday? Don't know.

The ground is parched with the most of the grass on the verges and elsewhere (including my lawn) turning a yellowy brown.  On some of the roads and lanes the tar was melting.  Bit dangerous in places when going around corners.   At least the weather means my kit dries in next to no time after washing it when I get back. 

I keep the pump in a lycra pouch belt and this was wet from sweat when I got back (tmi?).   Two water bottles required on this ride.

Strava stats are 50.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.7mph and elevation gain of 1964 feet.

Onto levels as it is a diabetes forum and that's why we're all here.  I put the pump TBR on at 60%.  I'd had my usual pre ride breakfast of wholemeal toast and peanut butter and porridge with raspberries, blueberries, flaxseed and chia seeds.  Usually sets me up nicely.  At start 4.0 mmol/l (had some fruit pastilles and protein bar), at 21 miles 5.3 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 30 miles 8.2 mmol/l, at 38 miles 8.2 mmol/l, at 45 miles 7.9 mmol/l and back home 6.0 mmol/l.  Quite pleased with those.  So just the cereal bar during the ride and a macchiato at Jodrell Bank cafe.

Field baked dry not far from Jodrell Bank.


More parched conditions near Gawsworth.  The hill in the distance (normally green) is a yellow colour.


The Garmin - same as Strava.


----------



## christophe

In the gym mostly on my turbo, went out for a ride while the football was on.. nice and quiet. Just gentle, 40 miles without caring about anything. A bit of water, no food at all.. went from about 6.5 to 5.5 in half an hour then stayed there. Think the basal is behaving itself, for a while anyway! Can go for 90 minutes on the turbo controlling the bg with effort/intensity.. have food and insulin to hand when outdoors. sorted out the bottle arrangements with a bit of tool shopping.. Wera micro ratchet and some 1/4" hex driver bits take up very little space. So.. two bottles and seat mounted tool roll and pockets stuffed. So you lose kilos to type 1 and put it all back on with the stuff you need to carry...! Hope to get some miles in Scotland at the weekend..


----------



## christophe

Well SW Scotland isn't quite like home.. rain, wind, about 15 degrees with empty roads and hills. 
Did just over 62 miles so not worried about saying 100km.. 820 metres of climbing, certainly not used to that. Got lost a bit , signposting not up to any standard.. pretty average average at 15.6 mph. I think a couple of weeks here would bring some major fitness gains.. but back to work tomorrow so that will have to wait. 
Didn't have to eat anything during the ride, got the bg settled after breakfast then rode. I guess the nature of the geography and wind, and the savage road surfaces, means it's a constant grind all the time. Ate well last night which kept the fuel tank full, monitored regularly but had no problems staying in 5.5-6.5 range, going neither flat out or very easy for the whole ride.  Dropping now slowly so it's an early dinner!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed to the hills again this week taking in Hartington, Monyash, Chelmorton, Buxton and back over the Cat and Fiddle.  Didn't seem as hot as the forecast said it would be although it was certainly warm enough.  I'd put both my water bottles part filled in the freezer laying down overnight and topped them up this morning with high 5 tabs.  Cool drinks at least for part of the way!  Breezy as well and I seemed to hit more headwinds than tailwinds, harder work than normal up the Cat - or was it my imagination!   Legs felt heavy on this one but always good to get out! 

Strava stats are 54.9 miles completed at an average speed of 13.7mph and elevation gain of 3902 feet.

I put on the 60% TBR again and levels were as follows: at start 4.3 mmol/l (had a few fruit pastilles and half a cereal bar), at 10 miles 4.6 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 19 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 28 miles 8.8 mmol/l, at 36 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 43 miles 10.4 mmol/l (no idea how that happened although was 'powering' down the Cat and Fiddle, at 50 miles 10.4 mmol/l and back home 8.9 mmol/l. Not bad, can live with that - having to manage my total insulin requirements by educated guesswork. 

Looking towards Chelmorton


Top of the Cat looking in the direction of Buxton.  Loads of bikers on this road and congregating here.


The Garmin.


----------



## christophe

I think I killed my pen..
Somehow after a decent time of having good control, I have had a couple of nightmare days.. instead of the libre traces looking like a slightly wonky line I was getting something like washing machine in a paddling pool king of lines.. 
Should be picking this up a bit sooner but initially I was thinking body reaction rather than an issue with the injectables..
Anyone else on Tujeo and giving themselves a bit of a hard time on a bike?.. I guess it's not about the bike, to steal an infamously ill cyclist's phrase.. actually that feels pretty good to steal from Armstrong!

It always seems to be the basal that gives me trouble, when it works all is good.. when it goes away, I immediately think of the last meal, bad calculation etc. Could there be something about the stress/rest cycle that is causing the basal insulin to stop working? Probably too early to say but another pen from the same box in the same fridge seems to have made a difference without having to change the dose..

A guess as a follow-up question.. can't speak with the Db nurse about cycling, can't speak to many cyclists about insulin.. where is a good place to find this stuff out!? Runsweet doesn'tseem to have a lot of activity , but there is a lot of info.. anywhere worth a try? I did have a couple of  chats with the Novo Nordisk developers and scientific types.. they would prefer everyone to be exactly the same but in short they say "it's biology".. science for sh1t happens I suppose!


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> I think I killed my pen..
> Somehow after a decent time of having good control, I have had a couple of nightmare days.. instead of the libre traces looking like a slightly wonky line I was getting something like washing machine in a paddling pool king of lines..
> Should be picking this up a bit sooner but initially I was thinking body reaction rather than an issue with the injectables..
> Anyone else on Tujeo and giving themselves a bit of a hard time on a bike?.. I guess it's not about the bike, to steal an infamously ill cyclist's phrase.. actually that feels pretty good to steal from Armstrong!
> 
> It always seems to be the basal that gives me trouble, when it works all is good.. when it goes away, I immediately think of the last meal, bad calculation etc. Could there be something about the stress/rest cycle that is causing the basal insulin to stop working? Probably too early to say but another pen from the same box in the same fridge seems to have made a difference without having to change the dose..
> 
> A guess as a follow-up question.. can't speak with the Db nurse about cycling, can't speak to many cyclists about insulin.. where is a good place to find this stuff out!? Runsweet doesn'tseem to have a lot of activity , but there is a lot of info.. anywhere worth a try? I did have a couple of  chats with the Novo Nordisk developers and scientific types.. they would prefer everyone to be exactly the same but in short they say "it's biology".. science for sh1t happens I suppose!



Hi Chris.  Not been on Toujeo myself but what sort of levels are you getting?  I came to the conclusion a long time ago that I'd just do my best, yes it goes spectacularly wrong - hi on the meter doesn't mean it's saying hello to you, hypos, relatively poor HbA1c's compared to more recent years but I've survived.  It always 'amuses' me when people say calamity my bg was 8.1 after a bowl of frosties or they've reached the heady heights of 11.  Is my diabetes worse than theirs, well yeah I think so. 

Basal for me has always been an issue.  How can one or two injections of basal come anywhere near what your body requires?  It's quite a blunt weapon.  On the bike I always used to take the same amount of basal as I normally did (this is what Sam Brand said he did as well) and then eat just to keep things ticking over.  It sort of worked like most things diabetes related!  When on Levemir I could and did reduce one or both of the injections sometimes worked.  Levemir would give you a bit more basal flexibility than Toujeo/Lantus.  Now on the pump I find the different pump basal rates help but nearly all the TNN riders are on injections rather than pumps and manage to 'muddle' through.  I've had times on injections where I think the basal's knackered, blood sugar sky high so been correcting, swapped pens, prayed to the diabetes gods but it could be anything.  It sorts itself out eventually and I move on.

The Runsweet forum isn't operational but you're likely to get different answers from different people.  You could try contacting Dr Ian Gallen himself.  Me, I have read up about exercise and T1 in recent years but kind of agree with the Novo people you mention and mainly I've just made it up as I've gone along.   Apologies for the ramble, probably not helped very much.


----------



## christophe

No problem with rambling, all good information which does kind of confirm what I am finding out.. our tools and methods are imprecion and guesswork. Doing the best you can is all anyone can do, the TNN guys do have the luxury of structured days and lots and lots of data, it isn't reassuring exactly that they can get it wrong but it puts the occasional duff day into perspective. 
My numbers tend to be good if not very good and I am looking for better than 8.1 but I am not anywhere near a bowl of Frosties at this time.. I guess what I should be amused by is I am trying to achieve results after 6 months that thousands of people are struggling to make after decades of work, not to give anyone a hard time it's more a reflection on my approach than anything else.

I had a couple of chats with all kinds of decent people on the TNN thing, basically they were mostly saying back off a little and don't stress about it. If I can hold my numbers in the normal range 4-7 then I can, and do, back off a little every now and then.. no harm done. Just the basal thing is doing my head in a bit.. it is the easiest thing to get right, test it set it, test it, forget it.. but then it changes.. the other day I was shouting at my meter "WHY!!!??" 

Didn't help..   so, total reset. Tore off a dubious libre sensor, threw away a pen and started again.. dozens of finger jabs and the world started turning properly. 
Like I said before. I should be better at recognising when the basal is playing up .. the signs are there, but .. without shouting this time... why?? I guess sh1t does happen.. 
So I did more thinking. Having freed up another bottle I am looking for a carb drink that I can vary the concentration of and aim for something that keeps the level in the right place when I drink it on a steady intensity,  and plain water and a bit more effort when the level goes too far. A pen to hand if it gets too high.. (if I ignore everything from wind strength and direction to tyre pressure and size..) it's got to work right? 

Rambled right back at you.. !


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> So I did more thinking. Having freed up another bottle I am looking for a carb drink that I can vary the concentration of and aim for something that keeps the level in the right place when I drink it on a steady intensity, and plain water and a bit more effort when the level goes too far. A pen to hand if it gets too high.. (if I ignore everything from wind strength and direction to tyre pressure and size..) it's got to work right?



I did use the High5 4:1 for a bit (powder that you mix with water in your bottle so you can vary concentration depending on how many scoops you use) with the aim of sipping regularly, topping up levels.  Again it was another sort of worked.  My problem was I couldn't get into the habit of sipping small amounts on a regular basis whilst riding and preferred to eat a cereal bar or something and stop and take a swig of it.  I've still got some so may try it again.


----------



## christophe

I was a long time user of the Zero tablets.. 2 in a large bottle and in theory all was good. Like you say, it gets to be a chore drinking when you just don't feel like it. I think if I switch my mind over to seeing it as liquid food .. certainly if it is to be my carb source then I will have to have it! 
I did use smoothies mixed 50/50 with water.. maybe I can use that, only with a lot more water.. got to work out a few numbers. I hate this part of it!


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> got to work out a few numbers. I hate this part of it!



Educated guesswork with stuff like that, I think life's too short to go into detail for something so unpredictable.  You'll be alright!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Long ride out today to Delamere, up to Knutsford and surroundings (I needed to burn off those Wispas  ).  Weather was a bit overcast but perfectly pleasant for cycling as it wasn't too hot and not as windy as it has been recently.  Felt okay on this one although had one or two moments with bg's  (that's blood glucose not the singing brothers of Saturday Night Fever fame) see below and started to feel it a bit on the climb back towards home.

Strava stats are 100.3 miles completed at an average speed of 15.1mph and elevation gain of 3548 feet.

I used a TBR of 65% and levels were as follows: at start 6.8 mmol/l, at 23 miles (would have tested sooner normally but felt okay) 5.7 mmol/l, at 32 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 41 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 52 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 60 miles 3.0 mmol/l (had 2 crumpets at Whitegate cafe at 41 miles and gave myself 1u, bolus wizard said 1.5, stupid really  ), at 68 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 78 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 86 miles 3.2 mmol/l (gone to pot here - the TBR had finished and I didn't hear it beeping!), at 94 miles 7.4 mmol/l and back home 4.6 mmol/l.  On the ride as well as the crumpets I had 3 cereal bars and 3 gels.

Enjoyed that.  A good way to spend several hours on a Saturday.  Beats visiting B&Q anyway. 

The river at Whitegate is full of green stuff.  Presume it's to do with the weather.


Looking in the other direction.


All been harvested now at Gawsworth.  Just stubble.  The BBC had a report the other week that they've found evidence that stone age man and woman ate bread.  Not sure how that squares with paleo fanatics.


Here's the Garmin.


----------



## HOBIE

Good nos Matt. I like the Temp Basal button a lot. I have been out today & am going out shortly as well.


----------



## HOBIE

Been on a machine & a half today. Cannondale, Full suspension, Electric !  Did 26mph on the flat. Disk brakes & had a great day.           Nearly 5 GRAND . Was good .


----------



## christophe

Well, that's all the Tour de France watching done with.. got to get back on the bike and it's windy and pouring with rain! Indoors then.. turn pedals and watch the rain run down the windows..


----------



## Matt Cycle

christophe said:


> Well, that's all the Tour de France watching done with.. got to get back on the bike and it's windy and pouring with rain! Indoors then.. turn pedals and watch the rain run down the windows..



Washout here today and we had showers on and off yesterday.   To be fair they did forecast it.  Due to warm back up during the week though.  Good to see Geraint Thomas winning the TdF on TT yesterday - just today's processional to Paris.  Team Novo Nordisk are in the RideLondon Surrey Classic today - shown live on BBC1 this afternoon - starts at 15.50.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Washout here today and we had showers on and off yesterday.   To be fair they did forecast it.  Due to warm back up during the week though.  Good to see Geraint Thomas winning the TdF on TT yesterday - just today's processional to Paris.  Team Novo Nordisk are in the RideLondon Surrey Classic today - shown live on BBC1 this afternoon - starts at 15.50.


Isn't it a bit daft that they chose a date that clashes directly with the conclusion of the foremost cycle ride on the calendar? I'm not a cyclist, as you know, so not sure how cyclists feel about that - which do you watch? I suppose Le Tour is a chiefly a procession on the last day, but there are a few sprints to watch.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Isn't it a bit daft that they chose a date that clashes directly with the conclusion of the foremost cycle ride on the calendar? I'm not a cyclist, as you know, so not sure how cyclists feel about that - which do you watch? I suppose Le Tour is a chiefly a procession on the last day, but there are a few sprints to watch.



I was flicking between them but it had brightened up so headed out for a ride (see below) and got back for the finishes.  The Surrey Classic is a World Tour race presumably dates all approved by the UCI.  I guess there's probably only so many dates where they can fit these things in meaning clashes.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Just a short ride out late this afternoon after the rain stopped and it had dried out.  Still very windy but felt reasonably warm with the sun making an appearance.  Rode down to Gawsworth and back to catch the end of the TdF and the Surrey Classic.  Good to get out after I missed out yesterday as well.  Warmer weather on it's way back apparently towards the end of the week. (Don't want it too hot though  ).

The scores on the doors from Strava are 26.9 miles completed at an average speed of 15.6mph and elevation gain of 1459 feet.

Levels - started at 6.3 mmol/l, halfway stage 13 miles 3.8 mmol/l (had a gel and cereal bar) and back home 9.1 mmol/l. Put a 70% TBR on the pump but as it was short notice whether I would go or not it may have not had time to start taking effect.  It's preferable to set the TBR in advance.

A few dark clouds halfway near Gawsworth.  Jodrell Bank somewhere in the distance.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Here you go, exclusive to this forum, not to be found on any other lesser diabetes site, no you won't get this drivel anywhere else.  Powered by a balanced diet including essential carbs I set off for a Saturday 100+km spin around Cheshire to the glorious Tatton Park at Knutsford.  It felt like Autumn when I set off early this morning, slightly cooler and cloudy, brown leaves falling off trees, blackberries and holly berries both out.  Yes, it's been warm and dry over recent weeks/months (?) but in terms of the bigger picture it's got to be something to do with climate change.  The sun came out later on and it really warmed up.  Nice temperature for cycling although it was breezy again.  Enjoyed that. 

Strava stats are 65.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.7mph and elevation gain of 2508 feet.

Had one or two issues with what I think were bent cannulas over the last week or so.  I saw others have had cannula issues recently - don't know if it's part of the same thing if it is a 'thing'.  BG's in the 20's is a bit crap.  Anyway last two sets have been fine but my DSN is going to let me have some Mio 30 angled ones to try (I use normal Mio's at the moment). Medtronic don't send out sets for trying after I'd been on the phone for 20 minutes, it has to be through the DSN/HCP.  Bit annoying.  Anyway, used a 65% TBR on this ride and levels were as follows: at start 5.1 mmol/l (had half a cereal bar), at 13 miles 5.5 mmol/l, at 29 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 36 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 47 miles 4.4 mmol/l, at 54 miles 5.7 mmol/l, at 61 miles 8.0 mmol/l and back home 8.5 mmol/l.  Can't complain about them.  Dropped back to 6.5 mmol/l within an hour getting back.  On the ride I had 1.5 cereal bars and 2 gels and a macchiato from the cafe. 

Rubbish picture (I thought these camera phones were supposed to be good) but hopefully you can just about pick them out.  Fallow deer in Tatton Park.


Road through Tatton Park.  Quite quiet today but I suppose it was a Saturday.


This is coming on a treat now and the sun was out at this point.  Maize near Goostrey.


Here it is.  The Garmin.


----------



## HOBIE

Been out this morning & going out this afternoon. Enjoyed cos sun was out


----------



## Matt Cycle

With the forecast set fair for the day  I set off this morning for a visit to the steel city to see some of my family.  Had a chance whilst riding to consider the aims and membership criteria of the crap diabetics club.  Hills, big hills at that are the order of the day when travelling over there. I went via Waterhouses, Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Ashford in the Water, Baslow and up to Owler Bar.  Coming back I went via Bakewell to Monyash and the long climb up to Morridge.  I set off in glorious sunshine, not hot but pleasant enough.  When coming back from my sisters it had clouded over and light rain started to fall when I reached Monyash and up into the Staffordshire Moorlands.  Not much but enough to get damp and feel cold and wasn't part of the forecast.  The wind had really picked up for the return with a headwind making things a bit more difficult. Always good to go 'home' though.

Strava stats are 78.5 miles completed at an average speed of 13.6mph and elevation gain of 6114 feet.

Set the TBR to 65% and got a Mio 30 cannula as a trial.  Seems alright so far.  Levels as follows: at start 5.3 mmol/l, at 10 miles 7.4 mmol;/l, at 18 miles 10.7 mmol/l, at 26 miles 10.0 mmol/l, at 41 miles (at my sisters) 11.2 mmol/l - corrected and put TBR up to 70%, just before left sisters 6.3 mmol/l, at 52 miles 2.7 mmol/l - oops, reduced TBR to 60%, at 58 miles 3.3 mmol/l, at 66 miles 5.6 mmol/l then didn't test until I got home due to the rain where it was 6.6 mmol/l. On the ride I had 3 gels and 2 cereal bars.

Sunny Sheff. On the way down from Owler Bar towards Totley.  That's the Sheffield sign on the right.


Nostalgia trip.  My old Primary School - Abbey Lane. Was last there 39 years ago.  Would be another 7 years before I got T1. Good memories.


The moors on the climb up to Morridge.  Top part is black from a wildfire a few weeks ago.


Although it's raining that's not cloud but another wildfire on the hill in the distance at The Roaches (taken from Morridge).  Been burning since Thursday and spread quite a bit.  Heavy rain forecast tomorrow will help.


The Garmin.


----------



## TrevA

I was also out in Derbyshire on Saturday for one of our not so regular car assisted club rides. Drove out to Cromford for a 10 am start with a group of 9. We set off at a decent pace up the Via Gelia to the Hollybush crossroads, where we turned left to continue the climb up to Longcliffe. From Cromford to Longcliffe, it's a 5 mile almost continuous climb, but it's not steep so you can get into nice climbing rhythm. A nice descent down the valley to the turn to Parwich and another long, steady climb through Parwich up to the Ashbourne-Buxton road.

Over to Biggin and Hartington and on towards Hulme End, we took a right turn through Sheen and eventually to Longnor for our tea stop at the Craft Centre. We then retraced our steps to drop down into the valley and the tough but short climb up Crowdicote. Here the group split with the fitter riders carrying on to Monyash, Bakewell, Chatsworth and up the long climb of Beeley, up onto the top of the moor and then back along the top of the ridge to Crich and Cromford. My wife had been struggling a bit with her asthma so we took a more direct route back, turning back down towards Hartington, then Parsley Hay, Newhaven and back down the Via Gelia. I ended up with 40 miles and the long drop down the Via enabled us to get the average speed back up to 14 mph. We only did 3000 feet of climbing though.

More tea at the Cromford Wharf cafe before we set off for home. A nice day out, much cooler than recently which made for pleasant riding conditions.


----------



## HOBIE

Good Pics MATT


----------



## Matt Cycle

A ride out in Cheshire today to Whitegate (not far from Winsford) to the Whitegate Station Cafe.  Forecast was correct this week  in that it was dry, a few bits of sun, average temperatures really - nice cycling weather (or walking or just being outdoors) but was a bit windy again though.  Can't have everything I suppose.  I went via Goostrey and onto Davenham and returned via Middlewich.  In spite of it being the middle of August it looks very AutumnaI with brown leaves falling and berries in the hedgerows.  An enjoyable ride. 

Strava has given it as 70.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.6mph and elevation gain of 2547 feet.

TBR on the pump was set at 65% and levels were as follows: at start 6.9 mmol/l, felt okay so didn't test until 20 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 30 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 44 miles 6.1 mmol/l, at 53 miles 6.8 mmol/l, at 60 miles 7.0 mmol/l, at 65 miles 6.7 mmol/ and back home 6.4 mmol/l.   Impressed myself with that flukiness.  Wish it was always like that.   On the ride I had 2 cereal bars and 2 teacakes (for the benefit of Northerner and others these were not breadcakes but proper teacakes i.e. containing currants.  ) and a latte from Whitegate cafe.  Was going to treat them as free carbs but as it was a latte and 2 teacakes I decided to risk a 1u dose on the pump. Obviously scientifically calculated taking into account the blood glucose level, exercise already done, CHO content, exercise still to come.  Er, yeah right! 

Cafe at Whitegate.  It's staffed by volunteers.  The Whitegate Way for walkers, horse riders, cyclists runs along the old railway line behind it.


Horizontal today.  Lovell telescope at Jodrell Bank.  It's massive close up.  (One of my usual stopping places here!  )


The Garmin showing average speed, distance and ride time summary.


----------



## Northerner

Good to hear they were proper teacakes Matt  I was out walking part of the Nidderdale way today - very breezy, but warm work


----------



## Lisa66

Fantastic numbers Matt, very impressive.

I imagine all your write ups put into book form and at some point in the future a very brightly dressed, cycling version of Michael Portillo, cycling off, following in your tracks with this "classic cycling guide" tucked under their arm...well maybe stuck down the back of their shorts would be better


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lisa66 said:


> Fantastic numbers Matt, very impressive.
> 
> I imagine all your write ups put into book form and at some point in the future a very brightly dressed, cycling version of Michael Portillo, cycling off, following in your tracks with this "classic cycling guide" tucked under their arm...we'll maybe stuck down the back of their shorts would be better



I'm not sure about classic.  There's probably an element of repetition now as there's only so many places I can go from here.  Still quite a few places though around here to explore.  Blood glucose levels are always changing and I suppose you get to see the changing seasons as well as any nonsense I dream up.


----------



## Matt Cycle

T1's on tour again.  Okay it was just me.  Out this afternoon for a shorter, faster (well alright, all things are relative  ) ride.  Damp this morning but the forecast said dry for the rest of the day and things were drying up as I headed off to Goostrey in Cheshire.  Breezy again and I had a headwind on the way out but think I got the benefit of the tailwind on the way back.  Doesn't always feel like it. Into Gawsworth and black clouds in the distance looked ominous, I didn't get any rain but heading down one road the road itself turned from bone dry to wet in an instant.  Must have been really localised rain but thankfully I must have just missed it.  When the sun was out it was perfectly pleasant, not hot but fine by me.  Enjoyed that. 

Strava says it was 42.3 miles at an average speed of 16.5mph and elevation gain of 1779 feet.

TBR on the pump was set at 65% and levels were as follows: at start 7.0 mmol/l, at 21 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 32 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 38 miles 5.4 mmol/l and back home 9.8 mmol/l.  Okay with those - can you spot at which point I had the gel?  Starting falling anyway when I got back.  Didn't test much as was feeling okay.  On the ride I had 1 cereal bar, 1 gel and a macchiato from the cafe at Jodrell Bank.

Have a wild guess where this is. 


Some amazing cloud formations today.  This is near Goostrey.


Here's what the Garmin said.


----------



## Lisa66

Impressive numbers again Matt! Do they stay pretty level once you are home? Putting the Classic Clycling Guide to one side, for a bit, do you keep a record of all the info gained on your rides and compare, if you do the same ride again, or is that a bit badgerish? Think you picked the best day of the weekend to go weatherwise


----------



## Matt Cycle

Lisa66 said:


> Impressive numbers again Matt! Do they stay pretty level once you are home? Putting the Classic Clycling Guide to one side, for a bit, do you keep a record of all the info gained on your rides and compare, if you do the same ride again, or is that a bit badgerish? Think you picked the best day of the weekend to go weatherwise



Thank you. They're generally not too bad.  The overnight can sometimes be a problem.  Since being on the pump the TBR's help with this.  The first longer ride after I got it I remember putting a 50% on and woke to 17.   I now tend to use a 85% and this morning woke to a 6.1.  It's not always like that.  I guess it depends how hard and far I've done and what my body is doing in replacing glycogen.  An unknown variable.  On the whole through luck er, I mean judgement sort of works alright. 

Strava is the go to for all the ride data.  Described on wiki as a social fitness network it uses GPS.  It's free (you can pay for Strava Summit to get more data but the free one covers most things).  It includes running/walking, cycling and swimming.  Stores all your data, rides, distances, speeds, pb's etc.  It's not all superfit Brownlee types either, anyone and everyone is on there.  I use a Garmin which syncs with Strava when I upload to Garmin Connect or you can use the Strava app on your phone.  Nearly all roads and a lot of offroad trails have 'segments' that people have named and these have leaderboards of everyone who has done it.  Some of the popular segments have thousands.  You can track your own progress on these segments.  You get your weekly distance totals in a bar chart.  People also create 'clubs' on there so there are several T1 diabetic clubs (with people from around the world) and these also have leaderboards each week.  If you're not keen on sharing data but wish to track your own progress on there you can keep it private.  You can also put privacy settings of 500m, 1km etc around your home address.  Initially I was a bit reluctant to join it but I like seeing how I've done and where I've been as I can't always remember. 

Yes, they said it was going to rain today.  I'm constantly watching the weather forecasts.  I'm off all next week.  Tomorrow for round here it's saying we've got the odd shower (typical bank holiday) but Tuesday looking good and it's currently saying dry the rest of the week. Hopefully get out for a ride or two.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I'm off this week.  Should I do some painting, couple of bedrooms? Erm...nah, that can wait.   Headed out this morning into the Peak District for a few hills. I went via Hartington and Monyash to Buxton and then over the Cat and Fiddle.  Weather was as they forecast it to be, dry but overcast, not especially warm particularly on the tops but alright.  Slowly winding your way up the Cat on a weekday you forget how many massive lorries go up and down there.  It's slightly disconcerting when you hear the air brakes right behind you waiting to get past.  Fair play to them as most are pretty good and give plenty of room.  As do most of the cars.  Enjoyed that ride. 

Strava stats are 60.1 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7mph and elevation gain of 4344 feet.

Started on the usual TBR of 65% and levels as follows: at start 5.4 mmol/l (had fruit pastilles and a digestive), at 15 miles 3.2 mmol/l (oops, had a gel and a cereal bar), at 32 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 44 miles 3.9 mmol/l (had a gel and cereal bar), another cereal bar en route, at 54 miles 7.5 mmol/l and back home 7.6 mmol/l. Couple of lows there, but just carried on without any drama.  So 3 cereal bars and 2 gels and I also had a double espresso from the Old Smithy cafe in Monyash - rocket fuel. 

Looking back towards Monyash.  I've just come along that lane in the middle of the photo.


Gloomy at the top of the Cat and Fiddle looking back in the direction of Buxton where I've just come from


That's where I'm going next.  Downhill to Macclesfield. 


Lights were on today in the overcast conditions.  The Garmin's the same as Strava.


----------



## Robin

Thought of you, @Matt Cycle , and our other forum cyclists, when I was on holiday in the Dolomites last week and came across this at the top of a mountain.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Thought of you, @Matt Cycle , and our other forum cyclists, when I was on holiday in the Dolomites last week and came across this at the top of a mountain.
> View attachment 9763



Brilliant. Looks like the tools are attached to stop people walking off with them. One of my work colleagues lives in Stafford and the council there has installed a track pump in the town centre for people to use. I think there are a few dotted around the country as they try and encourage cycling.  I didn't get any joy when I wrote to my council asking for the same.


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Brilliant. Looks like the tools are attached to stop people walking off with them. One of my work colleagues lives in Stafford and the council there has installed a track pump in the town centre for people to use. I think there are a few dotted around the country as they try and encourage cycling.  I didn't get any joy when I wrote to my council asking for the same.


Yes, the tools were all on retractable leads, like a dog! There were loads of mountain bikers up there, and I mean ones that were cycling up, down and along the tracks, not just the ones that take the cable car up and then hurtle back down as fast as possible.
There's a local tourist tax on hotel guests, introduced a couple of years ago, some of which goes towards the maintenance of the paths ( they were all very well signposted, for example, and the joint cycle/walking paths had drainage channels at regular intervals, and fresh gravel, so when it rained they didn't just become muddy rivers). I expect the tax pays for the bike service points as well, the one we saw was certainly new since we were there a couple of years ago. It put about £20 a head on our holiday, but it was worth it to have such good walking.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Another ride out today and after Tuesday's leg burner this time I opted for somewhat 'gentler' gradients into Knutsford and surroundings.  Was cooler to begin with but what a glorious day it turned into, not hot but pleasant enough with the sun coming through.  There was an early Autumnal feel about things with leaves continuing to fall and beechnuts falling - I suppose to be expected as we're almost into September!  Fantastic riding around the Cheshire lanes.  I think I got a wave or hello from every cyclist I passed today as well.   Make the most of it folks because you'll all be complaining when it's freezing! 

Strava stats are 60.1 miles completed at an average speed of 16.4mph and elevation gain of 2334 feet.

Put the usual 65% TBR on and levels were as follows: at start 4.7 mmol/l (had fruit pastilles and a fig roll), at 12 miles 4.4 mmol/l (had gel and 1.5 cereal bars), at 27 miles 10.8 mmol/l (  double espresso at 20 miles, cereal bar delayed reaction, who knows? ) at 38 miles 6.1 mmol/l (had other half cereal bar), at 49 miles 6.8 mmol/l, at 55 miles 6.4 mmol/l and back home 4.5 mmol/l.  So on the ride 1 gel, 2 cereal bars and a double espresso. 

Double espresso at Alderley Edge.  Saw a few retired people sat outside drinking their coffees and reading the papers.  I think I could cope with this cafe society. The way things are going though are I'll probably have to work until I'm 90. 


This is the Tree of Imagination at Lower Peover.  If you look very carefully and only if you believe you may see fairies and elves. 



The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

Some speed & distance Matt ! ave speed over so far. Well done & good pics too. Winter is on its way I think but I have been working in a bike shop most of the day. Eyeing up the electricory bikes.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Winter is on its way I think but I have been working in a bike shop most of the day. Eyeing up the electricory bikes.



Expecting something from Santa?


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Expecting something from Santa?


You have to be a good lad for that Matt ? (hope so)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back to work tomorrow  (or should that be  ) and I decided to take a ride into the Cheshire lanes and what a glorious day it was.  Beautiful sunshine and another early Autumnal feel to things. Not surprisingly, loads of riders out today.  I rode close to Goostrey and Toft and then around the villages before looping back through Congleton and the climb up to Biddulph Moor.  I think I hammered it (for me anyway) in the earlier part (was on an 18mph average at 35 miles) and paid for this as I struggled on the later climbs.  Strong breeze up on the tops didn't help either.  Should know my limitations!   That's 3 rides this week and 175.3 miles completed.  For stats fans (are there any?) that's two thirds of the year gone, soon be Christmas  and my total distance so far this year is 2275.8 miles in 39 rides.

Strava stats for this ride are 55.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 2522 feet.

Put the TBR of 65% on the pump and levels were as follows: at start 5.6 mmol/l (had a digestive and a few fruit pastilles), at 22 miles 6.0 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 32 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 39 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 45 miles 8.0 mmol/l, at 51 miles 4.9 mmol/l (despite being so close to home at 55 miles decided to have a gel), back home 9.2 mmol/l.  Also had half a cereal bar en route, so that's 1.5 cereal bars and a gel.  No coffee on this ride - that might be the cause of the struggle at the end! 

Although it's not very clear that's a zebra in a field above Congleton.  Didn't move much.....it's made of plastic. 


On the climb out of Congleton


Up on the top close to Biddulph Moor



Looking back through a tunnel of trees.  More climbing to do near to the village of Gratton - not far to home now!


For those who can't be bothered reading the ramble above and in case of uploading issues for me.  The Garmin GPS device


----------



## Robin

A plastic Zebra! Just what you'd expect to see. You didn't photoshop it in afterwards to see if we were paying attention?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> A plastic Zebra! Just what you'd expect to see. You didn't photoshop it in afterwards to see if we were paying attention?



No, definitely not photoshopped.  I think it's on a llama farm (real ones) although no llamas to be seen yesterday.  Perhaps they don't have them anymore.  I remember they had a snotty sign up a long time ago demanding the return of a plastic llama that someone had nicked!  Presumably it was never returned.  Not sure why a zebra from Africa would be with llamas from South America.


----------



## TrevA

Out to see the Tour of Britain on Saturday. I cycled to the start and spent a good half hour wandering around the team buses, mingling with the riders.













ToB start



__ TrevA
__ Sep 10, 2018






I then rode up to one of the KOM climbs at Bank Hill, Woodborough to see the riders come through.













Bank Hill Kom



__ TrevA
__ Sep 10, 2018


















Peloton



__ TrevA
__ Sep 10, 2018


















Team Car



__ TrevA
__ Sep 10, 2018





.

Dropped down into the village for a quick cuppa then ride home for a total of 34 miles.


----------



## HOBIE

175 the other week is a good number Matt. Seeing plastic animals (was there something in ya T) ?   Good stuff Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> Out to see the Tour of Britain on Saturday. I cycled to the start and spent a good half hour wandering around the team buses, mingling with the riders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToB start
> 
> 
> 
> __ TrevA
> __ Sep 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then rode up to one of the KOM climbs at Bank Hill, Woodborough to see the riders come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank Hill Kom
> 
> 
> 
> __ TrevA
> __ Sep 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peloton
> 
> 
> 
> __ TrevA
> __ Sep 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Car
> 
> 
> 
> __ TrevA
> __ Sep 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Dropped down into the village for a quick cuppa then ride home for a total of 34 miles.



Well done Trev.  Great pics.  We've had it a few times around here but unfortunately it wasn't anywhere near me this year.


----------



## Matt Cycle

3 years since I started this thread, time flies when you're having fun.   Has anyone read it all?  I've done over 9000 miles in that time.  It's not a lot compared to a lot of people but I'm usually only out once or twice a week at most.  Could do better. B- for effort.  Anyway, we need more people out on their bikes and posting on here!  

I couldn't get out yesterday which was the best day weatherwise and I didn't get out last week so even though it said light rain/intermittent showers I thought balls to it, I'm going out come what may.  Went into Cheshire again to Marthall, Byley and Goostrey and thought this is alright, cloudy but dry with the odd bit of passing shower - the forecasters don't know what they're on about.    Famous last thoughts because I got to about 30 miles and and it started raining, not heavy but persistent.  It wasn't cold but when you get wet it starts to feel a bit cold.  I'd got my lightweight rain jacket but legs and feet gradually got soaked (should have worn my overshoes).  Made it to Jodrell Bank cafe for a coffee and to dry out a bit and hoping the rain would ease as I had another 20 or so to go - it didn't really until about 5 miles from home.  Oh, well it's only a bit of water.  

Strava stats are 56.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.8mph and elevation gain of 2048 feet.

Bit of a minor disaster on the blood glucose front.  I don't know, you have a week off and it all goes to pot.  I set the TBR on the pump to the usual 65%.  Levels before were starting were 3.9 mmol/l so had some dextrosol and a cereal bar and biscuit.  Didn't have time to wait so set off.  Making good pace I checked at 19 miles and it was 4.1 mmol/l  (was going to have a gel and should have done but decided to have a cereal bar and carry on), at 29 miles it was 6.4 mmol/l and then at 36 miles it was 2.7 mmol/l (had a gel and a cereal bar), tried to test at about 40 miles and my hands were soaking wet, the strip must have got wet and said use another (oh for a Libre on the NHS - no we'll give to people who don't even know what they are), so I gave up and carried on at 46 miles it was 6.5 mmol/l with the aim of testing at about 51 miles, my hands were wet so I gave up and thought I've only got 5 or 6 miles to go.  Back home it was 2.3 mmol/l.   My hypo awareness hasn't been brilliant but I have noticed some improvements in recent months.  With the wet and feeling a bit cold I may not have noticed anything and was just intent on getting home.  Another error was the TBR which ran out before I got back.  Didn't hear it beeping, I've done this before and I don't why I just didn't set it for longer.  Oh well just think what average speed I would have got if that hadn't happened.   So it was 2 cereal bars and a gel plus a double espresso from the cafe. 

Just the one ride photo showing an update on the maize field at Goostrey.  (I know you're all interested really  ). Must be close to harvesting as I saw a few corn cobs at the side of the road.  Probably from corn on the cob rustling. 


Here's the Garmin. Bike wet as well as me. I'll give it some TLC.


----------



## HOBIE

Those cereal bars taste good when you have times like that don't they ? Well done Matt. In my 50th year of T1 I did Scar-Fell in the rain. If it was not for my Libre at the time it would have been tears , Pleased your ok Matt & can tell us the tale


----------



## Matt Cycle

Those hot days of Summer seem a long way away now.  Autumnal look and feel about things being a lot cooler today and you can call me nesh but it was on with the bibtights and long sleeved jersey, overshoes as well.  Storm Bronagh had disappeared leaving a window of opportunity (and a few puddles and debris) this morning as it was dry.  Forecast tomorrow is for rain.   Glad I had the Winter gear on as it was cool and I certainly didn't overheat.  I headed into Cheshire with a loop round taking in Goostrey, Byley and Knutsford. Didn't stop for a coffee and glad in a way as I just made it back before it started to rain.  Despite the dry weather, the crud on the roads means the bike needs a clean!  Really enjoyed the ride though. 

Strava stats are 60.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.8mph and elevation gain of 2132 feet.

After last weeks chaos blood glucose levels behaved themselves today.  TBR on the pump of 65% and started at 4.3 mmol/l (had cereal bar and a few Aldi veggie gummy sweets - Groovees!), didn't test until 24 miles 5.6 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 35 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 42 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 50 miles 7.3 mmol/l, at 55 miles 5.0 mmol/l (had a gel) and back home 9.4 mmol/l.  Fairly happy with those. 

Near Byley.  I took a picture of these two a year and a half ago.  One of them has grown!  That's the M6 is in the background towards the right.


Autumnal colours near Siddington.  Maize field across the road as well.


Here's what the Garmin said. Few spots of rain as well.


----------



## TrevA

Yes, Autumn is definitely here. I was in full winter longs for the first time since April today. It was my club's Hillclimb and Freewheeling Championship. I got out of riding the Hillclimb by being the timekeeper, though I still had to ride up the hill as I was timing them in at the top. It was on Terrace Hill near Belvoir Castle in Leicestershire. It's one of the top 100 climbs. It's quite short but quite steep too. Off to the cafe and then the Freewheeling contest down Harby Hill. You start off rolling down from the top and you are not allowed to pedal. The winner is the one who gets the furthest. A strong NW wind prevented decent progress and I finished 3rd, about 50 yards down on the winner. I ended up with 43 miles at 15 mph average.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Bit brighter and slightly warmer this week.  It was one of those hazy sunshine Autumn days with a chill in the air.  Leaves falling, squirrels and pheasants playing chicken!  Deliberations over what to wear and I thought to myself 'come on Cycle, MTFU'  and so it was back to summer gear along with a long sleeved base layer.  Alright in the sun but in the shade just slightly chilly.  Probably should have worn the long sleeved jersey.   I headed over to Whitegate in Cheshire to the volunteer cafe there.  Went through Davenham and Toft and the usual places around there.  Great day to be out and with life currently throwing up challenges, a time to try and clear my mind for a bit.  Lots of riders out and about today.  The UCI World Road Championships are on at the moment in Innsbruck.  Next year they're in Harrogate.  A chance for you @Northerner to see a weeks worth of cycling right on your doorstep.  Let out your spare rooms, camping in the garden? 

Strava stats are 73.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.6mph and 2624 feet of elevation gain.

The pump was on the usual 65% TBR and level at start was 5.8 mmol/l (had a few fruit pastilles and a biscuit), at 23 miles 8.8 mmol/l, at 35 miles 10.8 mmol/l (this was at cafe, pump was suggesting a 1.3u correction no chance of that but I was having a teacake (just to clarify a breadcake with currants in  ) so gave 0.5u also had an espresso), at 45 miles 7.7 mmol/l, at 58 miles 4.9 mmol/l (had a cereal bar and a gel) at 63 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 68 miles 7.5 mmol/l and back home 4.5 mmol/l. Can't complain at that. 

Sunny lane near Whitegate


Sun shining down at Jodrell Bank


Now you see it now you don't.  Maize cut down during the week (see last weeks post above)


Near Gawsworth


Here's the Garmin (annoying roundings on Strava again, 0.1mph and 0.1 mile in distance, well every little helps  )


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> The UCI World Road Championships are on at the moment in Innsbruck. Next year they're in Harrogate. A chance for you @Northerner to see a weeks worth of cycling right on your doorstep. Let out your spare rooms, camping in the garden?


Yes, I have been reading about it in the local press - a lot of people are apparently disgruntled because of the traffic disruption it will cause!  Personally, I think it will be fantastic!  I'm afraid I'm far too selfishly protective about my personal space to allow strangers into it though  I did once meet a Scouser window cleaner when I was in Prague - one of the reasons he was on holiday there was that he let his house out to golf fans for the Open at Royal Birkdale (in 1998) - apparently he made quite a killing from some wealthy Yanks!


----------



## TrevA

Quite a big week for me last week, I did a 25 miler on Tuesday, a 50 on Wednesday, and a 70 mile audax on Saturday. Starting from Waddington near Lincoln heading south down into the Vale of Belvoir, with a tea stop at Bingham, then back through Newark to Waddington, with a final 1 in 6 climb to finish off. Another 50 miler into north Notts on Sunday, so I ended up with 180 miles for the week. Taking it a bit easier this week.


----------



## HOBIE

Its a Amazing Matt,


----------



## missclb

@Matt Cycle – you've really got it nailed, your levels are so constant. Well done you. And the scenery you encounter is simply glorious. I'm quite envious. 

Well I (literally) dusted off the ol' bike yesterday, blew up the tyres and set off on my first ride in a long time. Very enjoyable. I have no idea how far, how fast or how long (in comparison to you guys = not very) but it was very enjoyable with the evening sun and a warm breeze.

I haver to say tho, my nether-regions don't half hurt today!


----------



## Matt Cycle

missclb said:


> @Matt Cycle – you've really got it nailed, your levels are so constant. Well done you. And the scenery you encounter is simply glorious. I'm quite envious.
> 
> Well I (literally) dusted off the ol' bike yesterday, blew up the tyres and set off on my first ride in a long time. Very enjoyable. I have no idea how far, how fast or how long (in comparison to you guys = not very) but it was very enjoyable with the evening sun and a warm breeze.
> 
> I haver to say tho, my nether-regions don't half hurt today!



Thank you, levels aren't always perfect but the pump has certainly helped.  Scenery's the same but turning colder now though.  Well done on the ride.  If you want to know your speeds and distance etc then Strava is the most popular app, either through your phone or via a Garmin type device or watch.  Can be used for swimming, running, walking as well.  There are privacy settings so you don't have to share your data if you don't want to.  Very useful as a training tool or just as a log of what you've done.  Depending on what bike you've got there are women specific saddles and certainly for road bikes padded shorts/tights are essential.  I think your body does get used to it though.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed into the Peak District today so that means hills!  It was dry with broken sunshine but quite chilly and breezy so it was on with the winter gear again.  Forecast for next week looks warmer with a max on Wednesday of 20 degrees!  I wish it would make up its mind.  On the ride I went to Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Taddington, Buxton and over the Cat and Fiddle.  Found it quite hard going with the strong wind but always good to get out. 

Strava stats are 60.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.7mph and elevation gain of 4427 feet.

TBR on the pump was set at 65% and starting level was 4.9 mmol/l (had a few fruit pastilles and a biscuit before setting off), at 11 miles 3.3 mmol/l (had a cereal bar and gel and carried on), at 26 miles 9.4 mmol/l, at 35 miles 8.2 mmol/l, at 45 miles 6.2 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 54 miles 6.1 mmol/l (had fruit bar) and back home 8.8 mmol/l.  So it was 2 cereal bars, 1 fruit bar and 1 gel.  Depending on how things go over the next few hours I'll set a TBR overnight usually 80%.

Bit murky near Waterfall


Leaves are coming down outside the church at Warslow


On the Cat and Fiddle - that's where I've come from...


...and that's where I'm going.


At the top of the Cat (almost 1700 feet above sea level), looking over the Cheshire Plains


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Matt Cycle

Off work today and with glorious weather there was only one thing for it - a 100km ride out to Tatton Park.  Didn't get out last weekend due to the bad weather so it was good to get out.  It was a proper Autumn day, dry, sunny with a chill in the air.  Leaves are turning golden and falling, squirrels and other animals busying themselves before Winter.  I headed to Alderley Edge, onto Knutsford and Tatton Park and back round through Goostrey.  I put my winter gear on - useful for the first half but but was cooking a bit on the way back.  Legs were complaining a bit on this one.  I'm not sure if I've got a bit of a cold or something as levels were a touch high yesterday and I didn't feel 100% on the ride?  Fantastic day to be out though.

Strava stats are 63.4 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2mph and elevation gain of 2430 feet.

Set the pump TBR to 65% and I've got a Libre sensor on at the moment.  Libre was between 7 and 10 throughout the ride which is perfect really.  There was some variation between it and blood readings though.  It seemed to be reading high.  Could be I was a bit dehydrated?  One blood was 5.6 and Libre was saying 8.5.  Came back home to a blood reading of 6.9 and Libre was saying 7.5 so can't complain about that one.  On the ride I had 2 cereal bars and a gel plus a double espresso at Alderley Edge.

You might need a magnifying glass but that's Mr Stag right in the middle of the picture at Tatton Park.  There was a sign at the entrance saying do not approach them as it's rutting season.  The females are in front of the trees and by the looks of things this one was absolutely rutted out. 


Slightly hazy scene at Tatton Park.


One of the lakes at Tatton Park.  My poor photography makes it look dark.  It wasn't it was bright sunshine!


Not far from home.  Near Rudyard.


The Garmin summary.  Same as Strava.  4hr 10 mins riding.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out again this afternoon for a short hilly ride up to Flash, high in the Peak District, well, it was too nice not to.  After yesterday's outing and not feeling 100% I thought what the hell and best to make hay while the sun shines.  Turned into a bit of a disaster on the old bg front (see below).  Weather really was nice, warmer than yesterday so it was back on with the shorts although I had the winter long sleeved jersey on.  Had a coffee at Flash Bar Stores and was thinking of going over the Cat and Fiddle but sacked that off and returned back.

Strava stats are 33.4 miles completed at an average speed of 13.0mph and elevation gain of 2728 feet.

Levels   Running high after yesterday's ride (it's got to be a cold or something), I didn't put a TBR on through the night and woke to a 5.  Running high again this morning, corrected and put a 110% on.  Before the ride the Libre was 14 and the meter said 12.2, alright I can live with that.  Decided not to put a TBR on and set off.  After 10 miles Libre was then up to 16 so carried on.  Libre then dropped and was showing a steady 8.1.  Near to Flash I thought something's not right, Libre still showing steady 8, so checked blood and it was 2.3.  What's all that about?  Libre you're talking sh*te.  Starting heading back, about 3 miles from home and Libre not below 7 but blood was 5.3.  Thought it'll be alright.  Got home to a blood reading of 3.1.  Should have put a TBR on earlier.  Disappointed in this sensor.  The last one I had some time ago was perfect.  Lesson is I suppose if it's not been reading right don't rely on the Libre.  I've still got a week to go with it but can't trust this one.  I know I can contact Abbott but it's a pain in the arse.  (Just checked current Libre reading 11.2, blood 7.2  ).  I don't mind a couple of points out but 4,5,6,7 is not good enough.  Apologies for the Libre rant!  After those carryings on, on the ride I had 3 gels and 2 cereal bars.  Apart from that the ride was great. 

Autumn haze over the Staffordshire Moorlands on the long climb up to Morridge.


From the same place but looking back to where I've just come from.


This is at Flash Bar Stores.  The A53 is right in the middle of the photo running through to Buxton just over the other side.  Can be treacherous in Winter.


Sunshine and cows in Flash.


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> One of the lakes at Tatton Park. My poor photography makes it look dark. It wasn't it was bright sunshine!


The only time I've been to Tatton Park, it was a lovely day, but there was a constant stream of planes overhead heading for Manchester airport, sort of ruined the restful effect of the gardens.


----------



## Elaine B-S

Matt Cycle said:


> Headed into the Peak District today so that means hills!  It was dry with broken sunshine but quite chilly and breezy so it was on with the winter gear again.  Forecast for next week looks warmer with a max on Wednesday of 20 degrees!  I wish it would make up its mind.  On the ride I went to Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Taddington, Buxton and over the Cat and Fiddle.  Found it quite hard going with the strong wind but always good to get out.
> 
> Strava stats are 60.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.7mph and elevation gain of 4427 feet.
> 
> TBR on the pump was set at 65% and starting level was 4.9 mmol/l (had a few fruit pastilles and a biscuit before setting off), at 11 miles 3.3 mmol/l (had a cereal bar and gel and carried on), at 26 miles 9.4 mmol/l, at 35 miles 8.2 mmol/l, at 45 miles 6.2 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 54 miles 6.1 mmol/l (had fruit bar) and back home 8.8 mmol/l.  So it was 2 cereal bars, 1 fruit bar and 1 gel.  Depending on how things go over the next few hours I'll set a TBR overnight usually 80%.
> 
> Bit murky near Waterfall
> View attachment 10011
> 
> Leaves are coming down outside the church at Warslow
> View attachment 10012
> 
> On the Cat and Fiddle - that's where I've come from...
> View attachment 10013
> 
> ...and that's where I'm going.
> View attachment 10014
> 
> At the top of the Cat (almost 1700 feet above sea level), looking over the Cheshire Plains
> View attachment 10015
> 
> Here's the Garmin
> View attachment 10016


What a fabulous way to stay active, not only helping your diabetes but your state of mind also. Beautiful countryside to be enjoyed x


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> The only time I've been to Tatton Park, it was a lovely day, but there was a constant stream of planes overhead heading for Manchester airport, sort of ruined the restful effect of the gardens.



Yes always a few planes flying over.  I don't mind them really, as they don't sound as loud as you'd expect.  Quieter engines?  Either that or I'm going deaf. Almost seem close enough to wave to the pilot.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Elaine B-S said:


> What a fabulous way to stay active, not only helping your diabetes but your state of mind also. Beautiful countryside to be enjoyed x



Thanks Elaine.  I'm quite lucky in that I don't have to go far to be out in the countryside.  Have you got a bike?  If you're not keen on riding on busier roads you can use the National Cycle Network for quieter roads and trails.

https://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/national-cycle-network


----------



## Elaine B-S

Hi Matt, yes I have a lovely bike but since putting on an awful lot of weight due to psychiatric drugs and illness i’m not able to cycle, i’m Just not able to get balance and worried about falling off! I used to cycle to work, along Leicester’s canal paths and it was so beautiful and such a lovely way to start/finish the working day. I was also fit and healthy. My brother, who lives is Nottingham, is a keen cyclist and member of cycle club. He claims to get withdrawal symptoms if he’s not been out for a ride! Take care x


----------



## Dave W

.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Dave W said:


> .



Ey up Dave, is it morse code?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Had a ride out today to Whitegate in Cheshire and it was a touch on the cold side.  Set off early and frost around, roads okay though.  Then had a few snow showers, yes snow!  A week ago I was in shorts and this week it was full Winter gear. Forecast said a maximum of 6 degrees.   With the right clothing it's not too bad and I didn't feel the cold really with the thermal gear on.  Headed out to Davenham and along to Whitegate and the cafe there before coming back through Middlewich and the outskirts of Knutsford before heading home.  Sun started to peek through just as I was getting back, still cold though.  Loved that ride. 

Strava stats are 73.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2mph and elevation gain of 2564 feet.

After last weeks shenanigans with the Libre it got worse during the week.  I had readings of 20 when the blood reading was 4.5, several days it wasn't below 15 when the blood readings were normal-ish.  I also had a few Hi's on it.  I don't think it was saying hello.  I thought I've paid £50 for this so phoned them up, had the usual 20 minute phone call but they are sending a replacement.  It looks like they accept any meter readings as a comparison as my meter is a Contour Next.  So that leads to levels on this ride and it was back to old school and the tried and trusted meter.  Pump was on 65% TBR.  At the start 7.2 mmol/l, at 23 miles 7.4 mmol/l, at 34 miles 8.8 mmol/l, at 40 miles 7.8 mmol/l, at 52 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 59 miles 7.6 mmol/l, at 68 miles 6.7 mmol/l and back home 8.7 mmol/l.  Couldn't have asked for better on a ride.   On the ride I had 1.5 cereal bars, 1 gel and a teacake and coffee from the cafe.

Here's the river near Whitegate.  Think that's a portaloo right in the middle of the photo on the bank .  All part of life's tapestry. 


This was brilliant.  A remembrance day display at Lower Peover. A lot of effort gone into this.  Must be some creative people around there as the Tree of Imagination is just around the corner.



One of the telescope.


The Garmin.


----------



## Dave W

Matt Cycle said:


> Ey up Dave, is it morse code?


Letter 'e' actually Matt ( I use morse a lot on the radio).
I was actually trying to unwatch this thread as I get too many notifications and the only way I could find to do it was by posting and not ticking ''watch' in the options. No doubt there's a better way!!!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Dave W said:


> Letter 'e' actually Matt ( I use morse a lot on the radio).
> I was actually trying to unwatch this thread as I get too many notifications and the only way I could find to do it was by posting and not ticking ''watch' in the options. No doubt there's a better way!!!



I'd imagine it'd clutter up your inbox.  Probably why I don't watch any!


----------



## HOBIE

Mr Tech not Matt Cycle ?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Had intended heading into the Peak District this morning but looked outside and saw the swirling winds and chickened out so dropped to slightly lower ground in Cheshire with a route around Alderley Edge and surroundings.  Was cool but not cold, overcast but dry and windy.  Started off okay but then seemed to struggle a bit on this one especially coming back.  Always enjoy getting out though. 

Strava stats are 57.2 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7mph and elevation gain of 2208 feet.

Put the pump on at the usual 65% TBR and levels at start were 4.7 mph (had a few Skittles and a biscuit and set off), at 14 miles 5.1 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 28 miles 9.6 mmol/l, at 36 miles 12.0 mmol/l (?) and at 40 miles 12.7 mmol/l (in the words of The Who 'I can't explain', pump was offering a 2.2u correction  but I thought I'll give 0.5u and see what happens  ), at 46 miles 7.8 mmol/l and at 52 miles 4.2 mmol/l (had a gel and some cereal bar), got back to a 10.4 mmol/l.  Bit of a weird one with that increase just before 40 miles, could have been a small bubble in the reservoir, who knows?  I never like giving corrections on rides and thought I was being conservative at 0.5u, obviously not - should have given 0.2u or just left it. 

Autumnal scene near Gawsworth.


This isn't Follyfoot Farm with the lightning tree.  It's at Jodrell Bank.  Where the road turns left that's the entrance.


Here's the Garmin summary.  (For anyone who can't be bothered to read the rubbish up above.  )


----------



## Steevo

well done good rides and pics, am not doing much at moment usually just an hour quite hard at weekends to keep ticking over, earlier in year managed two good rides in the Lake District and some short local rides only.

pics at Raise Cottage Grasmere and climbing Kirkstone


----------



## Matt Cycle

Steevo said:


> well done good rides and pics, am not doing much at moment usually just an hour quite hard at weekends to keep ticking over, earlier in year managed two good rides in the Lake District and some short local rides only.
> 
> pics at Raise Cottage Grasmere and climbing Kirkstone



Well done Steevo.  Life sometimes gets in the way but ticking over is okay and an hour is better than nothing.


----------



## WHT

Elaine B-S said:


> Hi Matt, yes I have a lovely bike but since putting on an awful lot of weight due to psychiatric drugs and illness I’m not able to cycle, I’m Just not able to get balance and worried about falling off! I used to cycle to work, along  Leicester’s canal paths and it was so beautiful and such a lovely way to start/finish the working day. I was also fit and healthy. My brother, who lives is Nottingham, is a keen cyclist and member of cycle club. He claims to get withdrawal symptoms if he’s not been out for a ride! Take care x


Elaine, try just a short ride to start with. Get the feel of a bike again. I started riding a bike again after many years of not riding and it was great to be back out on two wheels. However, did find that the more I rode the more confidence it gave me. I'm not cycling any marathons or any competitions but riding because I know it helps with my diabetes. I got a cheap second-hand bike off Gumtree and then took it from there. If I don't feel like my usual distance ride then I do a local ride around my local area. Just take your time and do what you feel is right for you. Find a quiet space someplace you can practice just riding around an empty carpark or a quiet footpath somewhere that you know will give you that first step of riding a bike again. Is worth doing and you'll find your balance again.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I've been holding off for weeks but we're in November and with showers forecast today I finally put the mudguards on last night.  I can take them on and off reasonably quickly but it's still a bit of a faff so they'll probably be staying on now until Spring.  Didn't have long today so just went for a usual quickish spin out into Cheshire.  Weather was cool, bit windy and I mostly avoided the light showers until about 10 miles from home, the sun trying to come through occasionally.  Crud on the roads means the bike needs a good clean.   Enjoyed the ride. 

Strava stats are 52.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.3mph and elevation gain of 1917 feet.

Set the pump with the usual TBR of 65%.  Got a replacement Libre sensor after the disastrous readings of the last one and thankfully this seems to be reading very close to the blood results.  At start was 3.9 mmol/l (my sensitivity has increased as I can see a drop in levels at breakfast within minutes sometimes - my brekky of porridge and toast with peanut butter was still waiting to register obviously didn't have time to hang around so shovelled a few fruit pastilles in and set off), the Libre then read between 5 and 10 mmol/l through the ride and arrived back to an 8.0 mmol/l bg reading.  I only had 1 cereal bar on the ride.

Went to Lower Peover again and took some more close up photos of their remembrance day display before it disappears




Autumn in full colour near Jodrell Bank


Here's the Garmin


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed to the hills this week with a ride out into the Peak District taking in Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Buxton and back over the Cat and Fiddle.  A bit of a leg burner.  Was a bit dreary first thing but turned into a nice day with late Autumn sunshine.  Quite cool especially the higher up I went with my breath condensing in the cold air but it was alright really.  Bit windy again though which made it difficult in places.  Got more into it as it went on and overall enjoyed it. 

Strava stats are 60.0 miles completed at an average speed of 13.5mph and elevation gain of 4192 feet.

Pump was set to it's usual 65% and with Libre sensor behaving very well was mainly relying on that.

I can assure you it's not always like this!   Had my breakfast about 7.30 (my insulin sensitivity is really quick now starting to work almost straight away hence the dip into the red) - the ride started just after 9 and I got back at 2 with this 5.1 (and going low  ).  Probably should have had more to eat really as I'd prefer to keep it around 7-10.  Of course that's easier said than done.  On the ride I had a cereal bar with that dip just after 10am and a gel where it dipped to 4.4 about 1.30pm. (Probably overdid it when back as currently typing this on a 9.2 with a straight up arrow  ).  Through the night tonight is always the difficult one to judge.  Not enough TBR reduction and it's hypo city, too much and into the teens. 


Misty view at near Warslow


Obligatory Cat and Fiddle shots - spectacular views up there today but with the sun and very windy (or general incompetence) I couldn't see what I was I doing so that's my finger on some of them 





Here's the Garmin summary (moving time is 4hr 26 mins, elapsed time was just under 5 hours as the satellites sense you're not moving and the GPS pauses when you stop at road junctions, traffic lights, side of the road etc.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt . Gold Star to "U"


----------



## Matt Cycle

Been away with work so took today off due to the flexi I'd built up and with a day off there's only one thing to do - no not Christmas shopping, it's only November and that's what the internet and Christmas Eve are for!  Yes, it was back out on the bike.   Weather was dry, sunny, cold and breezy.  Following rain over recent days some of the lanes were slightly damp and had field mud spread about.   Bike requires cleaning.  Was just going to go for a spin but decided to make the most of it and headed to Alderley Edge and surroundings.  The windy weather made it a bit difficult and the legs were complaining but it's always nice to get out plus some exciting (or scary) news from Cranage - see photo below.

Strava stats are 56.4 miles completed at a slow average speed of 14.6mph and elevation gain of 2215 feet.

TBR on the pump of the usual 65% and I've got a Libre sensor on.  Level at start was 7.5 mmol/l, it climbed to 9 but then dropped and it didn't go out of the grey (4-8).  Checked a couple with the meter and it has been pretty much spot on.  Happy with that.  On the ride I had 2.5 cereal bars.

What the hell is this I hear you ask.  Forget about the stupid shadow and look closely.  Bearing in mind it's 30th November these are (I think) daffodils starting to appear at Cranage.  Is it due to climate change?  Earlier this year some were in flower in January!  We've not even had Winter yet.


At the same place.  The ones above were the only ones I saw but when they're all out the whole verge on the right is full of them.


Another one of the telescope, wellll it looks good duntit.


Clouded over by this point but by the looks of things there won't be much sailing on Rudyard Lake at that end.  It's dried out. 


The Garmin.


----------



## Robin

Daffodil shoots already! Don’t worry, we’ve got some in our back garden too. They’ll be quite happy to sit for months under a blanket of snow without coming to harm.(or flower in January!)


----------



## Matt Cycle

Short ride this week.  Well it wasn't going to be any ride with the crap weather but I've signed up on Strava (it's free) to a 150km challenge.  You get a virtual badge and a £50 voucher for Le Col cycling gear which is very expensive so I'll probably never use it.   The 150km is not really a problem but it has to be done in 2 weeks which gives me two weekends.  This is the first so I felt obliged to go out .  If the weather was okay the 150km over 2 weekends would be fine but it wasn't. It would then mean going during the week after work in the dark potentially raining as well. No one would know or care less if I didn't do it but I thought get your arse in gear and get out.  

It had forecast showers in the morning and a with a break in the weather I set off for a quick spin to Jodrell Bank.  There were a few puddles of water from the recent rain and although the sun was out it was very windy. On my way back it started clouding over and the showers started and didn't really stop.  Put my rain jacket on but the showery rain and wind made things difficult.  First half enjoyed it despite the wind, second half not so much but it's only a bit of water!   Absolutely tipping it down outside now so I suppose I had the better of it.

Strava stats are 41.0 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 1727 feet.

With the Libre finishing last week it was back to blood readings.  I had the pump clinic yesterday and asked about Libre on prescription.  They're still working out the details of who's going to get it.  On the ride the pump was set to 65% TBR and when I set off level was 10.9 mmol/l, at 10 miles 10.5 mmol/l, at 21 miles 8.7 mmol/l, at 32 miles 8.2 mmol/l and back home 5.8 mmol/l. Happy with that.  The wet weather made it difficult getting the strips out and getting a blood sample.  Didn't have anything to eat on this ride.

Heading back and the skies getting darker not long before the rain started.


Wet Garmin and wet everything else!


----------



## Robin

Impressive! I lasted ten minutes out in the garden today before I fled indoors for a hot cup of tea.


----------



## HOBIE

Good Pics Matt. When you see Daffs out it puts a smile on ya bracket


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Impressive! I lasted ten minutes out in the garden today before I fled indoors for a hot cup of tea.



Not very nice weather at all today.  Our current forecast shows it getting colder next week with sleet on Thursday/Friday (snow and a max of 2 degrees in Buxton should make the journey to work interesting) and rain next weekend.   I can live with the cold just don't cycling in the rain.  Hopefully, might all change as the week goes on.


----------



## HOBIE

Will keep my pinkies crossed for nice weather Matt


----------



## Blue

I did 10 miles, started at 7 and finished at 12.4. Where am I going wrong???


----------



## Matt Cycle

Blue said:


> I did 10 miles, started at 7 and finished at 12.4. Where am I going wrong???



Hi there Blue.  Yes, the vagaries of trying to manage T1 diabetes and exercise.   The effects are quite individual, however there are a number of possibilities for this.  Assuming your levels weren't on an upward slope when you set off, carb counting for any carbs you'd had was correct etc then it could be your liver releasing glucose in response to the exercise particularly if you hit it hard.  Plenty of times I've reached the 10 mile mark and my glucose has gone up but as I've then continued on it has started to fall.  You may have found your levels dropping over the following hours as the muscles replace glycogen?  Did you adjust your insulin in any way before setting off and are you on a pump or pens? 

There's also the chance of something not related to the exercise affecting it e.g. a cold on its way which would increase levels as well.  This has certainly happened to me on the odd occasion.  I normally ride on my own and I've found something now that works for me through mainly trial and error (65% TBR on the pump, snacks as and when required) but any changes can throw this out.  I rode with another T1 last year and also on the Pedal for 7 ride this Summer and both times my glucose levels shot skywards (mid to high teens) due to the excitement and 'stress' of riding with unfamiliar people and not wanting to make a complete fool of myself.  I had to correct whilst on those rides which I don't normally like doing. 

If you try the same/similar ride again you may get a different result.  After a few times of doing it hopefully some sort of pattern may emerge in terms of the effect on your blood glucose.  Keep at it and let us know how you get on.  We need more people posting about cycling!


----------



## Blue

Always early in the morning. The ride was at 6. This morning I started a swim at 0630 but woke up with 10.4 so had 2 units of Apidra before setting off for a 45 minute swim / walk. 10.2 after that. 5 more and breakfast (Plus my 18 daily of Lantus) and by ten was looking good at 5. Other mornings doing something similar will leave me at 15 by ten in the morning. Never two days the same, don't you just love it ! Ride again tomorrow. I have noticed that having a couple of units when I start high will usually stop my readings going higher but ONCE I ended up completely out of it and needing my buddy to fill me with glucose. Two similar starts with completely different results after an identical  ride. I've given up trying to work out what is going to happen tomorrow.
I am injecting Apidra and Lantus and the only pattern I am finding is that every day is different and I'm always higher after an hour of exercise than I was before it. Well, apart from the ONCE. I normally alternate 3 swims a week with 3 rides. Recently has been challenging with carbs affecting me hugely and going low at least once a day. Bit fragile here with normal meal time doses of 5 units Apidra. I have used Libre when in the U.K. but unavailable here and I couldn't afford to keep one on all the time anyway.


----------



## Matt Cycle

I've not used Lantus by are you sure your basal is correct?  Are you carb counting or on fixed 5u doses of Apidra?  Before the pump I was on Levemir as a basal which I could split am and pm.  This helped if I was going on the bike for a long ride as I could adjust the dose both before and that evening if necessary.  I was probably in a similar place to you a few years ago in that my levels were a bit of a rollercoaster and wildly different on different days.  I sort of muddled through and accepted that's just how it was.  I'd been taught carb exchanges when diagnosed over 30 years ago and thought I knew what I was doing.  Looking back now I didn't know as much as I thought I did.   A few things helped me get it under better control.  More focused testing and use of the Libre when I can afford it, going on the DAFNE course a couple of years ago was fantastic and really helped with my carb counting, ratios and insulin doses plus giving me a gentle kick up the arse to focus on it and then finally going on the pump a year ago.

There are still unexplainable occurrences but that's Type 1 for you.  Overall though I feel much more in control of it than just a few years ago.  All this has helped when on the bike or exercising in general and although not always perfect it's much better than before.


----------



## Blue

Today now, 7.5 when I got up, 9.3 half an hour into the ride and 12.0 at the end. 6 units Apidra and breakfast and two hours later still at 10.4.
Every day is different for me, sometimes writing reports and sometimes doing physical stuff but I try to alter to suit (not very successfully). I was diagnosed probably 35 years ago but still can't get it together properly. I guess I resent having it 'cause as far as I know I did nothing to get it except have two back to back colds. No family history, I didn't even know anyone with diabetes. Grrrr


----------



## Matt Cycle

Blue said:


> Today now, 7.5 when I got up, 9.3 half an hour into the ride and 12.0 at the end. 6 units Apidra and breakfast and two hours later still at 10.4.
> Every day is different for me, sometimes writing reports and sometimes doing physical stuff but I try to alter to suit (not very successfully). I was diagnosed probably 35 years ago but still can't get it together properly. I guess I resent having it 'cause as far as I know I did nothing to get it except have two back to back colds. No family history, I didn't even know anyone with diabetes. Grrrr



You were diagnosed not long before me.  I was the same, no family history and knew nobody with it.  I started off on two injections a day and apart from the carb exchanges info never had any sort of formal 'training'. Going on to basal/bolus after a year in 1987 I was still on fixed doses and fixed carbs for ages.  Over the years I was constantly firefighting but just accepted that's how things were.  High one day, low the next - seemingly no pattern to it.  I gathered bits of information and worked some things out but never felt fully in control of it.  If you're overseas then you won't have access to a DAFNE course but there is a BDEC one online to properly carb count.  As I mentioned the course made a big difference to me along with sorting my basal and ratios out plus the pump and more focused testing of course.  Do you have access to a diabetic team where you're based you can discuss things with e.g. sorting your ratios out, trying different basals, etc?


----------



## Blue

Any more basal and I go low at night! Ride this morning, woke at 5.4, half hour in 8.3 and end (an hour) 10.4. Breakfast 2 egg mushroom omlette and 2 pieces of toast and now back to 4.5 so things working this morning


----------



## Matt Cycle

After yesterday's awful weather, freezing, windy and rain but thankfully no snow conditions today were much better and I decided to ride out this morning to Tatton Park at Knutsford for a 100km ride.  It was still cold with a bit of frost but not too bad with broken sunshine and a moderate swirly wind with debris on the roads from the wind and rain yesterday.  It means I get my 150km Le Col virtual Strava badge and a £50 Le Col voucher that I'm unlikely to spend.   Plenty of riders out and about today including a time trial near Knutsford making the most of the better weather.  Great to be out although the bike needed cleaning when I got back.  4 hour plus ride and an hour cleaning and lubricating the bike.  Just finished before the light started to fade. 

Strava stats are 63.2 miles completed at an average speed of 14.8mph and elevation gain of 2465 feet.  This ride now takes me over 3000 miles for the year (3027) in 52 rides.  A couple of weeks left to go this year so a chance to add a bit more to it.

Usual TBR of 65% on the pump and these are all blood readings.  At start 6.4 mmol/l (had a biscuit), at 23 miles 5.8 mmol/l, at 36 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 47 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 57 miles 7.3 mmol/l and back home 7.0 mmol/l.  Couldn't ask for better than that.  Anyone would think I know what I'm doing.   Obviously don't know what was happening in between.  On the ride I had 2 cereal bars and 1 gel.  No coffee stop - had one when I got back. 

Tatton Park


Anyway this will cheer you up.  Here we are back at Cranage.  Was last here 2 weeks ago and there was just a few stems showing.  The barriers have now been put up (don't know who does that) and the daffs are out.  Yes, it's the 16th December and some are actually in flower. Don't know how this squares with your horticultural knowledge @Robin ? 



And then the sun appeared as well. Fantastic (still cold though!) 


Here's the Garmin.


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> The barriers have now been put up (don't know who does that) and the daffs are out.  Yes, it's the 16th December and some are actually in flower. Don't know how this squares with your horticultural knowledge @Robin


It’s beyond my ken! I can only assume that when we have a bit of a cold snap early on ( as we did here at the end of October, all our dahlias were frosted and finished off by it) the poor deluded daffs think that was winter, and are all ready to leap into action now they think it’s Spring. ( I assume the verge is sheltered and sunny. Our daffs at home started coming up a couple of weeks ago, but they’ve seen sense now and stopped growing!)


----------



## TrevA

Anyone doing the Rapha Festive 500 Challenge on Strava? 500km in 8 days from Christmas Eve to New Years Eve. I've signed up and the weather is not looking bad at the moment.  I'm off work the whole time so I'm hoping to get out as much as I can over the holidays.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> Anyone doing the Rapha Festive 500 Challenge on Strava? 500km in 8 days from Christmas Eve to New Years Eve. I've signed up and the weather is not looking bad at the moment.  I'm off work the whole time so I'm hoping to get out as much as I can over the holidays.



Good luck with it Trev.  Don't normally sign up for the Strava challenges although I did do the Le Col one last week.  As you say weather is looking okay for it and although I'm off work I've got family commitments so I'm not sure I'd be certain of completing it.  Hopefully will get out a few times though.


----------



## HOBIE

I don't listen to weather forecast any more. When you are up 3 tire ladders they cant tell you


----------



## Matt Cycle

It was Christmas eve babe but I wasn't in the drunk tank with Shane MacGowan , no I was out in the Peak District with a hilly ride through Warslow. Hartington, Monyash, Buxton and over the Cat and Fiddle to Macc and back.  Weather was sunny and dry but cold with frosty conditions.  The roads were mainly damp from yesterdays rain or from salt meaning it was tricky in places on untreated roads with frozen patches.  Bit windy in places higher up but you expect that.  Quite hard work but I enjoyed the ride.  Got a nice Christmas present when I got back as the DVLA have seen fit after 2 years to give me my licence back.  It's only been issued for a year and subject to reviews apparently but great news celebrated with a glass of hot Ribena Winter Spice.

Strava stats are 60.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.3mph and elevation gain of 4298 feet.

TBR on the pump was set at 65% and levels were as follows; at start 5.2 mmol/l (had some fruit pastilles and a biscuit), at 14 miles 5.1 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 28 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 38 miles 7.1 mmol/l, at 47 miles 3.9 mmol/l (had a gel and a cereal bar), at 55 miles 6.1 mmol/l (had half a cereal bar) and back home 9.0 mmol/l.  Not too bad I suppose.  Anything I have on the ride is all free carbs.  The difficult bit is overnight tonight and what TBR to use. 

Frosty field near Waterfall


From the same place looking back with the mist hovering.  Photo makes it look darker than it is.  Makes it look like something from the Hovis advert. 


Near Monyash


Top of the Cat and Fiddle.  The road loops down and I'm heading that way next.


Here's the Garmin.  Exactly same as Strava (Strava tends to round down).


----------



## Matt Cycle

After Monday's leg burner I headed for the slightly gentler terrain of Cheshire today with a ride to Knutsford and surroundings.  Conditions were okay, dry with the sun poking through at points and a gentle breeze but the roads were wet with the crud meaning a bike clean is in order.  It wasn't cold but it was cold enough and I saw two riders in shorts!  Must be something to do brown/white adipose tissue and temperature regulation.   Saw quite a few riders out today making the most of the conditions and working off any excesses from yesterday.  Don't normally comment on drivers but some idiots out today.  Professor Brian Cox would be interested in how these people can defy the laws of physics and see round corners as nothing else can explain overtaking on a blind bend.    Overall though a great ride, enjoyed that. 

Strava stats are 58.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2mph and elevation gain of 2264 feet.

Usual pump TBR of 65% and levels as follows: at start 4.3 mmol/l (fruit pastilles and some biscuits), 14 miles 4.0 mmol/l (half cereal bar and a gel), 28 miles 6.2 mmol/l, at 38 miles 5.4 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 48 miles 5.1 mmol/l (had a gel), at 54 miles 6.5 mmol/l and back home 4.8 mmol/l.  Bit lower than I would have liked with some of those.  I'll see how it goes on the next one and maybe reduce the TBR.

Time to get the Easter eggs?  The Daffs at Cranage have gone into overdrive since last week.  It's Boxing Day FFS.


Radio telescope at Jodrell Bank (you can't have enough photos of it  )



Murky on the climb up near Rudyard - photo makes it look much darker than it was!


The Garmin


----------



## Matt Cycle

Another day, another ride.  I had intended going to the Whitegate cafe in Cheshire when I set off but half an hour in I thought I can't be arsed so I'll just have an aimless ride around on the Cheshire lanes.   Weather was dry but cloudy with odd bits of misty drizzle and like the other day cool but not cold.  Forecasters are saying the beast from the east may be back soon so make the most of this alright weather while it's here.  Stopped at the Jodrell Bank cafe but there was a queue and couldn't be bothered waiting so carried on.  Missed my coffee though. 

Strava stats are 56.0 miles completed at an average speed of 15.6mph and elevation gain of 1990 feet.  I should be getting my Strava 'year in sport' animation soon.  I'll post it up when I get it.

Usual 65% TBR on the pump and levels as follows: at start 4.2 mmol/l (had fruit pastilles and few biscuits), at 20 miles 6.0 mmol/l, at 28 miles 6.7 mmol/l, at 37 miles 6.6 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 46 miles 7.2 mmol/l and back home 4.4 mmol/l.  Make of that what you will.  Thinking of a reduction to 60% next time.  Overnight after a ride I tend to go for a 75 or 80% TBR.

Tree of Imagination at Lower Peover.  The fairies have decorated it with fairy lights.  Although to them they must just call them lights.   A telescope in the window front left and stairs going up in the window on the left.


Some gormless tw*t near Gawsworth 


The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

Really good numbers & distance Matt. No way gormless . My M/bike had heated grips never mind neck warmers. My mate had a heated top you plugged into his M/bike. Well done


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Really good numbers & distance Matt. No way gormless . My M/bike had heated grips never mind neck warmers. My mate had a heated top you plugged into his M/bike. Well done



Heated handlebars (or a top) would be nice on occasions  - would add weight though.  Might be alright with an e-bike.  Did Santa bring you a leccy bike?


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Heated handlebars (or a top) would be nice on occasions  - would add weight though.  Might be alright with an e-bike.  Did Santa bring you a leccy bike?


My mate owns a bike shop. He told me he was getting a new range in the new year. Every day has been nice since xmas & I have itching to get out. When I get a leccy bike it will probably snow.   Keeping pinkies Xed


----------



## Matt Cycle

Well that's it for 2018 on the bike.  Didn't manage to get out today and can't tomorrow either so 175 miles this week will have to do.  Strava highlights below.  Only managed one 100 mile ride back in July but fairly pleased with the overall total distance in 55 rides and the obvious highlight was the Pedal for 7 ride from Rochdale to Stoke back in June with Sam Brand, Justin Morris and Thomas Raeymakers of TNN and lots of T1's.  (The 1.4 mile walk shown was near to work and one of my colleagues recorded it, uploaded it and copied me in). 

It was a bit of a sh*t year on a personal level with various things but the one regular highlight was getting out on my bike.  Not so good weather earlier in the year but we then had the long glorious Summer and it's been alright through Autumn and into Winter.  T1 has been okay with the pump certainly proving its worth over the year, HbA1c of 42 in the Summer, background retinopathy disappeared, driving licence just been reinstated.  I just need the clinic to say Libre on prescription and I'll be sorted! 

Looking to 2019 there's the Pedal for 7 equivalent in June called Cycle for Cities.  No firm details at the moment on routes etc so can't say if I'll be doing it but would certainly like to.  Other than that no specific plans as yet and I just hope to keep getting out there and enjoying it. 

I always include stuff about how I've managed or mismanaged my diabetes when cycling as diabetes is the only reason we're here on the forum.  I hope anyone who reads this thread has enjoyed mine and the others who post.   You just need to dust off your bikes or get a new one and get out there!


----------



## HOBIE

A few years ago I & Dad, son did Tyneside Cyclone. About 12 mile on banks of Tyne. Was a good night time ride, well done Matt & keep at it.


----------



## TrevA

An update on my progress in the Festive 500. As of today I've done 458 km since Christmas Eve (285 miles), so just need another 42k tomorrow to complete it. It's been tough with the cumulative fatigue building up throughout the week. 

Christmas Eve - we did a loop to the east of Newark, Notts and ended up with 56 miles. It was a bit icy to start so we stuck to gritted roads for the first half (when I say "We", my wife is doing it too). 
Christmas Day - no cycling.
Boxing Day - I was timing my club's 10 mile TT but rode to the start and home again, so managed to get 40 miles in.
27th - A bit behind schedule so we did a long loop into Lincolnshire, up towards RAF Waddington, where we saw the AWACS plane taking off and circling around several times. We did 50 miles before our cafe stop at Newark and ended up with 64 miles in total. Not much wind and a lovely ride along quiet country lanes.
28th - Did a 44 mile loop up towards Newark, then turned south to Bottesford and found a cafe open at Long Clawson for a much needed cup of tea. 
29th - we did the 28th loop in reverse with a tea stop at Bottesford, cutting slightly short for a 40 mile total. It was really windy so we struggled to maintain a decent average speed.
30th - we repeated the Saturday loop with a few variations and another tea stop at Bottesford. Thankfully less windy today and ended up with 41 miles. 

It's a tough challenge and requires quite a time commitment - around 22 hours of cycling during the week. We've tried to get out early so we are back for a reasonable time to partake in family activities. The good weather has helped. I'm not sure how people have managed it in previous years with snow, ice, wind and rain.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done TrevA & other half . Good luck for tomo


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> An update on my progress in the Festive 500. As of today I've done 458 km since Christmas Eve (285 miles), so just need another 42k tomorrow to complete it. It's been tough with the cumulative fatigue building up throughout the week.
> 
> Christmas Eve - we did a loop to the east of Newark, Notts and ended up with 56 miles. It was a bit icy to start so we stuck to gritted roads for the first half (when I say "We", my wife is doing it too).
> Christmas Day - no cycling.
> Boxing Day - I was timing my club's 10 mile TT but rode to the start and home again, so managed to get 40 miles in.
> 27th - A bit behind schedule so we did a long loop into Lincolnshire, up towards RAF Waddington, where we saw the AWACS plane taking off and circling around several times. We did 50 miles before our cafe stop at Newark and ended up with 64 miles in total. Not much wind and a lovely ride along quiet country lanes.
> 28th - Did a 44 mile loop up towards Newark, then turned south to Bottesford and found a cafe open at Long Clawson for a much needed cup of tea.
> 29th - we did the 28th loop in reverse with a tea stop at Bottesford, cutting slightly short for a 40 mile total. It was really windy so we struggled to maintain a decent average speed.
> 30th - we repeated the Saturday loop with a few variations and another tea stop at Bottesford. Thankfully less windy today and ended up with 41 miles.
> 
> It's a tough challenge and requires quite a time commitment - around 22 hours of cycling during the week. We've tried to get out early so we are back for a reasonable time to partake in family activities. The good weather has helped. I'm not sure how people have managed it in previous years with snow, ice, wind and rain.



Well done Trev and your wife.  Good luck but it's in the bag with 42k to go.   Yes, weather has been very kind compared to what we might have had at this time of year.  The time commitment is the killer for me and would probably mean night riding or very early mornings.  Wouldn't be too keen on that.


----------



## TrevA

Yes, polished off the final miles in a 2 hour ride on local roads on New Years Eve morning, so we ended up with 505km in total.


----------



## SB2015

Well done @Matt Cycle on amazing control on your rides. As you say pumps are great for exercise.

Good to read of your HbA1c, retinopathy kicked into touch and driving license back.  A good year.

Have fun


----------



## Matt Cycle

No rest for the wicked  as I headed back out for a ride today to kick off 2019.  It was a bit drizzly early doors so I waited until it had stopped before setting off.  Drizzle had left the road surfaces wet and it was a bit breezy but it turned into quite a nice day with the sun out in the afternoon and started drying out.  Bike needed a clean though when I got back.  Had various plans on where to go but I wasn't feeling 100% (youngest daughter has a cold and may have got some of that) and the legs were struggling a bit as well so just ended up going to Knutsford and the surrounding areas for a steady ride.  Reasonable number of people out and about today.  As I went through Alderley Edge a few of the coffee shops were open and I could feel Costa calling me in.  It looked mega busy so reluctantly I carried on. 

Strava stats are 60.2 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7mph and elevation gain of 2324 feet.

With the possible cold mentioned above I woke this morning to a 10.5 mmol/l.  I therefore decided to set the TBR at 75% and levels were as follows: at start 9.5 mmol/l, at 14 miles 8.0 mmol/l, at 24 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 36 miles 5.5 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 49 miles 7.0 mmol/l, at 55 miles 6.8 mmol/l and back home 5.7 mmol/l.  I'll see how things go tonight before deciding on the overnight TBR.

Sun coming through near Cranage


Near Gawsworth (wasn't as dark as it appears on the photo)


Sunny scenes taken at the same spot near Rudyard



The Garmin (mucky overshoe from the road splatters bottom left  )


----------



## HOBIE

Blue said:


> Any more basal and I go low at night! Ride this morning, woke at 5.4, half hour in 8.3 and end (an hour) 10.4. Breakfast 2 egg mushroom omlette and 2 pieces of toast and now back to 4.5 so things working this morning


A pump is so adaptable. I love mine & could not live without it.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Was debating whether to go out today as I had stuff to do as I was busy yesterday test driving motors.  Officially back on the road for first time in over 2 years.  Anyway, thought I shouldn't waste the opportunity so a shorter ride today as I went up in the hills taking in Monyash, Crowdecote, Longnor and Flash.  Weather was supposed to be dry and cool and it was at lower levels but higher up it was misty, drizzly and windy.  Started off okay but the hills and those conditions turned it into a bit of a grind.  However, the saying is winter miles, summer smiles. 

Strava stats are 43.1 miles completed at an average speed of 12.7mph and elevation gain of 3781 feet.

Put the pump back to 65% TBR and levels were as follows: at start 8.8 mmol/l, at 14 miles 12.8 mmol/l, at 24 miles 10.5 mmol/l, at 33 miles 8.9 mmol/l and back home 5.8 mmol/l.  Hey-ho it is what it is, ended up okay.  Nothing eaten on this ride.

That's Crowdecote down there.  Alright going down but you have to get up the other side. 


Between Longnor and Flash.  It looks like it's brightening up over there in the distance.


The long climb up to Flash.  That I believe is a brief glimpse of the sun shining over there.  


Not a lot to see in these conditions at damp and misty Flash.


Here's what the Garmin said.  Strava rounded down the mph by 0.1.


----------



## HOBIE

Good nos Matt. Well done. I have now sold my Mountain bike & am itching to get my "Electricory" bike before the weather changes for the worse


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Good nos Matt. Well done. I have now sold my Mountain bike & am itching to get my "Electricory" bike before the weather changes for the worse



Good luck with it when you get it.  I could have done with some help from electrickery on those hills today!


----------



## HOBIE

I have a picky with a bike with a radiator frame. Should keep you warm


----------



## Matt Cycle

Exciting day.  Took the day off for my birthday and picked my new car up this morning.  No, it's not a birthday present to myself it just made sense to pick it up today.  With not having a driving licence for over 2 years it was a bit strange being back out on the roads.  So if you're driving in North Staffordshire just watch yourselves for a bit.   By the time I got back I still had enough time for a reasonable ride out into Cheshire.  Very cold today with icy patches on untreated roads making things a bit tricky.  The sun was out though and quite breezy in parts as well.  I headed to Goostrey, checked on the daffs at Cranage and had a delicious fruit flapjack and double espresso at Jodrell Bank cafe.  A gritting lorry passed me on the way back as the temperature was dropping even further.  The bike is absolutely filthy so a good clean is required.  All in all a great ride. 

Strava stats are 48.6 miles completed at an average speed of 15.3mph and elevation gain of 1834 feet.

Pump set to 65% TBR and levels as follows: at start 12.0 mmol/l (this was after I got back from fetching the new car, stress!), at 20 miles 4.3 mmol/l (had the large fruit flapjack at the cafe), at 29 miles 6.1 mmol/l, at 38 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 44 miles 6.5 mmol/l and back home 6.2 mmol/l.  Can't complain about that. 

The daffs at Cranage.  Even in this gloriously sunny spot I think some of them wish they hadn't appeared yet due to the cold. I suppose it is only 17th January! (Top of the lorry on the right hand side just above the hedge is on the M6).



At Siddington


Near Gawsworth


The Garmin


----------



## HOBIE

Happy NU car Matt !  Well done. I did a Kids event in Telford Staffordshire. Buit place. On my motorbike.


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Happy NU car Matt !  Well done. I did a Kids event in Telford Staffordshire. Buit place. On my motorbike.



Telford's around 40 miles from me but it's over the border in Shropshire.  On a clear day I can see the Wrekin (large hill near Telford) from higher up in the Staffordshire Moorlands.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today on a cold, grey, dull January day.  Wasn't raining but had that damp misty feel.  Lovely!    A contrast to Thursday's ride which was icy with bright sunshine.  We had snow on Friday but I managed to get away from work in time before most of the roads in and out of Buxton were closed.  Yesterday the snow melted leaving today's dull and grey effort.  I decided to just go for a loop taking in Alderley Edge, Knutsford and surroundings.  Saw quite a lot of riders out today as the conditions were okay.  More snow forecast next week and very cold!  Spent yesterday cleaning the bike after Thursday's outing and it looks like I'll have to do it all again.   Enjoyed the ride though. 

Strava stats are 60.2 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2mph and elevation gain of 2337 feet.

The pump was set to a 65% TBR and levels as follows: at start 5.4 mmol/l (had biscuit and fruit pastilles), at 14 miles 6.4 mmol/l, at 28 miles 8.7 mmol/l, at 35 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 43 miles 6.1 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 49 miles 5.9 mmol/l (had mojito gel) and back home 9.3 mmol/l.  No coffee stop on this one. 

Here's the telescope at Jodrell Bank in the mist.


Nothing like the Cranage ones but the daffs are just starting to appear in Siddington.


Mojito?  Is it Havana? No, don't be daft it's cold and grey Cheshire. 


The Garmin.


----------



## Matt Cycle

With sleet forecast tomorrow and snow next week I managed to get out for a shorter ride this morning before the forecast rain arrived.  Damp conditions on the roads themselves and cloudy but not too cold really.  Decided to head to Goostrey in Cheshire.  Bike is filthy again from the muck off the road and will require a clean.   Saw a good few riders out today.

Strava stats are 42.7 miles completed at an average speed of 15.5mph and elevation gain of 1783 feet.  Takes me to 255 miles for the year so far.  Steady start.

Pump was at usual 65% and levels as follows.  Dithered about before setting off and start level was 13.5 mmol/l (had overdone the fruit pastilles for a low but still some iob from breakfast and bolus wizard was suggesting 1.5u so took 0.8u), at 21 miles 10.5 mmol/l, at 30 miles 9.2 mmol/l, at 36 miles 8.2 mmol/l and back home 7.6 mmol/l. Nothing eaten on the ride.

Cloudy and grey at Siddington


The Garmin


----------



## Cyclemanc

Well I did it!!  After almost 2 years off the bike I finally gave my head a wobble and got on the indoor turbo trainer. 

Just done 30 mins with a moderate to high heart rate. 

Levels at start were 9.3. Didn't eat anything just had water. When finished I had readings of 6.0!!!  

Felt fantastic. No more worries of instantly having a hypo the second I  got on the bike!!! 

Might seem small but to me it's a big hurdle. 

Long story short the last 3 years or so have been a challenge personally. Firstly lost my Mum to Alzheimer's 2 years ago not long after my Dad passed through cancer. 
Then some selfish misguided person decided commit suicide at an Ariana Grande concert whilst my wife and youngest daughter were inside. The Manchester Arena Attack. 
Luckily they had no physical injuries but the psychological effects are still ongoing. Yhey were very close to the foyer. 
Last year my diabetes played silly beggers and I endedup on insulin and a fortnight stay in hospital with Pneumonia.

Been a challenge.

So, this small thing is really a big thing for me and hopefully thr first step back to full cycling fitness.

Thanks and sorry to drone on. 

Mark


----------



## Matt Cycle

Cyclemanc said:


> Well I did it!!  After almost 2 years off the bike I finally gave my head a wobble and got on the indoor turbo trainer.
> 
> Just done 30 mins with a moderate to high heart rate.
> 
> Levels at start were 9.3. Didn't eat anything just had water. When finished I had readings of 6.0!!!
> 
> Felt fantastic. No more worries of instantly having a hypo the second I  got on the bike!!!
> 
> Might seem small but to me it's a big hurdle.
> 
> Long story short the last 3 years or so have been a challenge personally. Firstly lost my Mum to Alzheimer's 2 years ago not long after my Dad passed through cancer.
> Then some selfish misguided person decided commit suicide at an Ariana Grande concert whilst my wife and youngest daughter were inside. The Manchester Arena Attack.
> Luckily they had no physical injuries but the psychological effects are still ongoing. Yhey were very close to the foyer.
> Last year my diabetes played silly beggers and I endedup on insulin and a fortnight stay in hospital with Pneumonia.
> 
> Been a challenge.
> 
> So, this small thing is really a big thing for me and hopefully thr first step back to full cycling fitness.
> 
> Thanks and sorry to drone on.
> 
> Mark



Brilliant.  Well done.  That's a tough few years you've had.  Take it steady (or not ) and you'll soon be back to where you were.  T1 is a just a minor inconvenience!  Keep pedalling and keep posting.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Some positivity to show what people with diabetes are capable of - it's not all doom and gloom.  It was just a bit on the breezy side today making things interesting and hard work at times.  Went into Cheshire to Alderley Edge and a loop around Goostrey.  If it was like that at lower levels then I'm glad I didn't go up into the Peak District.  Apart from the wind it wasn't bad - dry, sunny at times, not cold.  Almost Spring like.  It was freezing last weekend, we had snow in Buxton on Thursday with several roads closed and now this.   Always good to get out though. 

Strava stats are 57.5 miles completed at an average speed of 14.5mph and elevation gain of 2204 feet.

Pump at 65% TBR and levels as follows: at start 7.8 mmol/l, at 19 miles 5.2 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 32 miles 5.8 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 46 miles 6.3 mmol/l (had a gel), at 53 miles 6.3 mmol/l (had half a cereal bar) and back home 4.4 mmol/l.  Touch on the low side really.  Not sure what was going on, might reduce TBR next time and probably be too high.  The idiosyncrasies of Type 1 diabetes mellitus.

Had to come and check these out at Cranage.  Some of the earlier ones are now dying out (well, they've been there since December!)  The rest of the daffodil population elsewhere is just starting to appear.


The Garmin.  Same as Strava this time (Strava normally rounds down).


----------



## HOBIE

Well done both of U ! Very good


----------



## HOBIE

This might be the 50th page on the posts. Well Done Matt. Blue Peter badge !


----------



## Matt Cycle

Nice day today - not quite shorts and t shirt weather as some seem to think but pleasant enough.  I took a ride out to one of my favourite places at the Whitegate Station Cafe in Cheshire.  Still had the Winter gear on but didn't overheat.  Set off early and it was cooler at the start but with odd bits of sunshine throughout the day along with a bit of an annoying breeze in places, looked like it might rain at one point but that came to nothing so not too bad really.  Legs were feeling good but probably overcooked it a bit for two thirds and paid for that on the last stretch.  As you'd expect lots of riders out and about today.  An enjoyable ride. We're Type 1's, we can do owt. 

Strava stats are 73.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 2656 feet.

Decided to keep the pump at 65% TBR after last week and levels as follows: at start 5.3 mmol/l (had some fruit pastilles and a biscuit), at 23 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 34 miles 8.3 mmol/l (this was at the cafe and had a toasted teacake and an americano - no bolus), at 42 miles 9.8 mmol/l, at 50 miles 6.7 mmol/l (had the other half of cereal bar from last week), at 60 miles 4.1 mmol/l (had a gel), at 67 miles 8.5 mmol/l (possible gel on fingers but couldn't be arsed to check again as not far to go) and back home 6.4 mmol/l.  Happy with those.

Different view of the telescope dish at Jodrell Bank over the trees - grey skies at this point and the threat of rain.


From the same place - nature is making a move with crocuses, snowdrops, daffodils and crops in fields. Not much in this one though. 


One of my usual stopping points for blood testing not far from Rudyard (nice view but quite a busy road) and the sun has come out.


The Garmin. (That's my foot bottom left complete with overshoe).


----------



## Cyclemanc

Matt Cycle said:


> Nice day today - not quite shorts and t shirt weather as some seem to think but pleasant enough.  I took a ride out to one of my favourite places at the Whitegate Station Cafe in Cheshire.  Still had the Winter gear on but didn't overheat.  Set off early and it was cooler at the start but with odd bits of sunshine throughout the day along with a bit of an annoying breeze in places, looked like it might rain at one point but that came to nothing so not too bad really.  Legs were feeling good but probably overcooked it a bit for two thirds and paid for that on the last stretch.  As you'd expect lots of riders out and about today.  An enjoyable ride. We're Type 1's, we can do owt.
> 
> Strava stats are 73.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 2656 feet.
> 
> Decided to keep the pump at 65% TBR after last week and levels as follows: at start 5.3 mmol/l (had some fruit pastilles and a biscuit), at 23 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 34 miles 8.3 mmol/l (this was at the cafe and had a toasted teacake and an americano - no bolus), at 42 miles 9.8 mmol/l, at 50 miles 6.7 mmol/l (had the other half of cereal bar from last week), at 60 miles 4.1 mmol/l (had a gel), at 67 miles 8.5 mmol/l (possible gel on fingers but couldn't be arsed to check again as not far to go) and back home 6.4 mmol/l.  Happy with those.
> 
> Different view of the telescope dish at Jodrell Bank over the trees - grey skies at this point and the threat of rain.
> View attachment 10864
> 
> From the same place - nature is making a move with crocuses, snowdrops, daffodils and crops in fields. Not much in this one though.
> View attachment 10865
> 
> One of my usual stopping points for blood testing not far from Rudyard (nice view but quite a busy road) and the sun has come out.
> View attachment 10866
> 
> The Garmin. (That's my foot bottom left complete with overshoe).
> View attachment 10867



Outstanding effort!!!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out again on what was a glorious day.  Was almost tempted to go for the shorts but didn't feel quite warm enough to me although I saw a number of riders in full Summer gear!  I headed to the hills of the Peak District taking in Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Buxton and back over the Cat and Fiddle.  The sun was out but it did feel a bit chilly still especially up on the tops.  I seemed to struggle a bit on this ride not helped by some new bibtights.  Hopefully will break in okay (should have been £80 odd but cost me £60 in the Wiggle sale!)  Also the wind picked up making it harder.  Not whinging though with weather like that.  Great day to be out. 

Strava stats are 60.3 miles completed at an average speed of 13.5mph and elevation gain of 4325 feet.

Pump set at its usual 65% TBR and levels as follows: at start 7.5 mmol/l, at 14 miles 5.9 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 26 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 36 miles 7.3 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 42 miles 7.7 mmol/l, at 53 miles 6.3 mmol/l (had cereal bar) and back home 7.7 mmol/l. Happy enough with those.   See what happens tonight! 

This is looking towards Warslow.  Looks like bonfire smoke but was low lying cloud in the distance.  As I dropped down I went through it.  Spot the random daffodils on the verge.


Hazy conditions looking back towards Monyash.


From the top of the Cat and Fiddle.  If you've got good eyes you may be able to make out a group of cyclists heading down just before the armco starts on the bend in the road.


From the same place looking back to where I've just come from.  Clear skies and Buxton in that direction.  Cat and Fiddle pub on the left (been closed for 2-3 years).


Here's the Garmin.


----------



## SB2015

Nice one Matt.  Good levels and some lovely views, with spring making its presence felt.
Shame about the pub still being closed.


----------



## Brock

Matt Cycle said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just thought I'd bore you  with my cycling today.  Nice sunny early Autumn day and I completed just over 60 miles at an average speed of 15.4 mph (no, I'm not the quickest) and elevation gain of 2400 feet.
> 
> BG levels as follows: 30 minutes before start this morning 6.0 mmol/l (too low so had 3 biscuits), at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, around 40 miles it was 9.2 mmol/l and at 50 miles it was 6.2 mmol/l.  Back home it was 5.3 mmol/l.  Apart from the biscuits before the start - during the ride I had two pieces of malt loaf, a flapjack plus some dextrose gel - no need for the banana.  Levels often carry on dropping hours after and during the night - so extra testing is normally required.
> 
> Anyone else get active on this sunny Sunday?


Hi Yes the sun got me out on my bike. But being 67 years old with arthritis in my knees the distances I do are very small I’m comparison. I am type 2 after my short rides my reading are getting below 6 before I got the bike out my lowest reading was around 7.8. The cycling seems to be helping me.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Brock said:


> Hi Yes the sun got me out on my bike. But being 67 years old with arthritis in my knees the distances I do are very small I’m comparison. I am type 2 after my short rides my reading are getting below 6 before I got the bike out my lowest reading was around 7.8. The cycling seems to be helping me.



Well done Brock. The lower readings suggest you are becoming more insulin sensitive through cycling.   I just like riding.  Any health benefits are a bonus.


----------



## Matt Cycle

With the weather back to more normal temperatures for the time of year but bad weather forecast tomorrow I headed out into Cheshire this morning to Holmes Chapel, Sproston Green (more on that in a bit), Cranage and then back.  Was last at Holmes Chapel on the Pedal for 7 last year and have been to Sproston Green before.  There's nothing there really (on the A54 and just off the roundabout for junction 18 of the M6  ) but it's a great song by The Charlatans from their first album in 1990.  They were based in Northwich which is not far away.  Weather was a bit grey to start but no rain and brightened up and the wet on the roads dried off with the sun and wind.  Threatened rain on the last bit but nothing doing.  Enjoyed that ride. 

Strava stats are 61.5 miles completed at an average speed of 15.3mph and elevation gain of 2247 feet.

Pump at usual 65% TBR and levels as follows: at start 5.6 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 20 miles 4.7 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 30 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 38 miles 8.7 mmol/l, at 50 miles 6.5 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 57 miles 5.4 mmol/l and back home 6.2 mmol/l.  Pleased with those.

Signs to Sproston Green. (Just an excuse really to put The Charlatans song in - did that last time but anyone who reads it has probably forgotten  ).








The last hurrah for the Cranage daffs.  The ones further along have died off.  Can't blame them as some of them have been there since December! 


The Garmin.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt, good nos & distance


----------



## Matt Cycle

Day off work so went for a spin.  It was very mild and dry today although cloudy.  Decided to take it steady and get the legs turning.  That's my excuse anyway!   Went on one of my usual routes in Cheshire to Alderley Edge, Byley, Goostrey etc.  Quite a few riders out today even though it was a weekday - not all coffin dodgers either.  It was a daffodil spotting day with loads of them up and down the verges.  Various other flowers and blossom appearing, grass cutting going on as well.  Spring looks like it's here, well today at least!  Always good to get out though. 

Strava stats are 56.4 miles completed at an average speed of 14.9mph and elevation gain of 2217 feet.

Pump was at 65% TBR.  Levels as follows: at start 4.9 mmol/l (had malt loaf and biscuits), had a cereal bar at 10 miles, didn't feel right so at 14 miles checked and 3.2 mmol/l (oops, had a gel and carried on), at 24 miles 7.5 mmol/l, at 38 miles 5.0 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 46 miles 5.8 mmol/l (had a gel), at 51 miles 7.1 mmol/l and back home 6.9 mmol/l.  Bit low some of them.  I'll see how it goes next time and possibly reduce TBR.

Daffodil photos!

This is Warford.  Wouldn't mind waiting for a bus at that stop.  Mind you, it's probably one a day, if that! 


Lonely looking bunch here at Jodrell Bank.


Loads here at Siddington.


The Garmin.


----------



## HOBIE

The bus will prob turn up in 3s.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Pleasant day today but a bit cooler with a slightly chilly wind and I took a ride out to Whitegate in Cheshire.  Although sunny, the temperature was only around 10 or 11 degrees.  I still had the Winter gear on but saw quite a few riders in shorts and short sleeved jerseys . Lots of signs of Spring - blossom, flowers, leaves etc, plus lots of wildlife out and about including rabbits.   Got back in time to see the closing part of the Milan San Remo and that Team Novo Nordisk had 4, yes 4 riders in a 10 man breakaway!  The break was caught with around 30km to go.  Fantastic riding from them and the whole team. 

Strava has it as 70.2 miles completed at an average speed of 14.8mph and elevation gain of 2554 feet.

I decided to set the pump at 60% TBR this time and levels were as follows: at start 4.1 mmol/l (had biscuits and fruit pastilles), at 20 miles 4.3 mmol/l (had cereal bar and a gel), at 34 miles 7.6 mmol/l (had toasted teacake and espresso at Whitegate cafe - very nice  ), at 42 miles 4.9 mmol/l (had cereal bar and gel), at 52 miles 6.6 mmol/l, at 60 miles 7.7 mmol/l, at 65 miles 5.4 mmol/l (had gel) and back home 7.9 mmol/l.  Looks like I should have whacked the TBR lower but hey ho. 

Anyone know what the bird is on the jetty (if you can see it)?  Is it a heron?  I've no idea - it had a long beak and it's next to a river.  Anyway it's not far from Whitegate.


Spring scene near Whitegate.  Leaves appearing on the hedges.  Field ready for something.


Here's the Garmin.


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Anyone know what the bird is on the jetty (if you can see it)? Is it a heron? I've no idea - it had a long beak and it's next to a river


It could well be a heron, it fits the bill, and I can’t think what else it could be. (it’s longish and greyish, I’m on an ipad, and I’m afraid the image goes blurry when I try and zoom in, either that or my eyesight does!)
Did you put that in just to check if anyone reads your posts all the way through?


----------



## Northerner

Great BG management Matt!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> It could well be a heron, it fits the bill, and I can’t think what else it could be. (it’s longish and greyish, I’m on an ipad, and I’m afraid the image goes blurry when I try and zoom in, either that or my eyesight does!)
> Did you put that in just to check if anyone reads your posts all the way through?



Don't think it's your eyesight or ipad - the camera on my phone is not very good.  I tried to get one by zooming in but that's all blurry as well. I'm sure it must be a heron though. 

I thought everyone read it all the way through. 



Northerner said:


> Great BG management Matt!



It'll be 33 years of T1 in just over a week.  Might I just at last be getting the hang of it?  Nah, no chance of that.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Went over to see my Mum yesterday and was busy most of today so I didn't think I'd manage to get out for a ride this weekend.  However with the 'extra hour' of daylight I found the opportunity late this afternoon to go for a quick spin into Cheshire.  Although the sun was out in parts it felt a bit chilly with a cold wind.  I stuck to mainly Winter gear (bibtights, long sleeved jersey) and I'm glad I did.  On the way back I saw two riders going in the opposite direction wearing shorts followed by a gritting lorry on the Cheshire/Staffordshire border!  They're obviously expecting it to freeze tonight.  Had a bit of an issue with blood glucose levels (see below) but overall glad I made the effort to get out.  Need to keep getting the miles in for the Cycling for Cities in June. 

Strava stats are 40.4 miles completed at an average speed of 15.4mph and elevation gain of 1764 feet.

I'd been out with the children earlier, left meter in the car when had some toast at a cafe so a bit of guesstimating.  Before setting off still had IOB (not a problem normally) and level was 11.9 mmol/l.  I stuck the pump on a 60% TBR and set off.  Stuck in the moment and just carried on until 20 miles despite not feeling right for the last 5, finally stopped and checked and it was 1.8 mmol/l, (I think this is the lowest since going on the pump and my own stupid fault).  Anyway time and tide waits for no man so had 2 gels and a cereal bar and carried on, checked at 25 miles and back to a reasonable 6.4 mmol/l, at 30 miles 8.4 mmol/l, at 35 miles 7.4 mmol/l and back home 5.4 mmol/l.  Wish they'd give me a libre. 33 b*****d years of this s**t and I just want to be given the tools available to manage it as best I can.   (Apologies for the rant). 

One solitary bunch of daffodils and the telescope.


That's where I've just come from.  The top of the dish as in the photo above is above 'Holmes' on the sign on the horizon.


Rudyard Lake.



The Garmin.


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Matt. Those numbers are good for a T1. & a good distance


----------



## Northerner

Blimey - 1.8  I've had similar experiences wen out walking, knowing I am dropping low but 'just going a bit further' before taking action'. I'm trying to discipline myself more now, and acting as soon as I feel any inkling of a sign. I don't tend to take my meter out with me, but with a Libre I would catch all of these long before they became problematical! My review is in June, so we'll see what they say, I can't really afford to self-fund


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Blimey - 1.8  I've had similar experiences wen out walking, knowing I am dropping low but 'just going a bit further' before taking action'. I'm trying to discipline myself more now, and acting as soon as I feel any inkling of a sign. I don't tend to take my meter out with me, but with a Libre I would catch all of these long before they became problematical! My review is in June, so we'll see what they say, I can't really afford to self-fund



It was one of those - I'll just get to 20 miles and stop then rather than faffing with the meter.  Pace wasn't bad at that stage (17.5mph average) surprisingly.  I could have just had a swipe with a libre and sorted it well before it got to that stage.  I can't afford to self fund on a continuous basis either and quite frankly I don't see why I should have to.  Some people have been receiving them since they went on the tariff in November 2017.  Here we are in April 2019 and I'm still not sure what's happening in my area and whether I'll even get it.  I've said it before but I don't care what we as T1's get as long as it's applied equally across the country.  It won't be though as Amanda has already said she's on massively reduced numbers of strips after going on the libre which is understandable from the CCG point of view as that's one of the reasons for allowing them but you can bet your bottom dollar others elsewhere will be on unlimited strips and unlimited libre sensors.  Rant over.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Into the hills of the Peak District today for a bit of a leg burner taking in Hartington, Monyash, Buxton, over the Cat and Fiddle and back from Macclesfield.  Dry but cloudy weather and a bit chilly.  Cool wind about as well particularly higher up.  Sun poked through on the last bit and it did feel a bit warmer then but it was hardly summertime temperatures.  As last week I stuck to mainly Winter gear (bibtights, long sleeved jersey) but no winter gloves or overshoes.  Saw some riders in short sleeved jersey and shorts!  Stopped for a quick double espresso at the Old Smithy cafe in Monyash - very nice.  Lots of hills make it hard work but it was an enjoyable ride. 

Strava stats are 60.1 miles completed at an average speed of 13.7mph and elevation gain of 4274 feet.

60% TBR on the pump and levels as follows: at start 6.2 mmol/l (had a few fruit pastilles), at 10 miles 5.7 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 22 miles 6.7 mmol/l, at 34 miles 6.8 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 44 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 53 miles 5.2 mmol/l (had a gel) and back home 6.7 mmol/l. After last weeks issues quite pleased with that.   Still want mi Libre though!

Slightly misty and murky view near Monyash.


The Cat and Fiddle pub (complete with Cat and Fiddle relief carving at the entrance).


Also from the top of the Cat and Fiddle, a bit murky - I'm on my way down next! 


The Garmin.


----------



## HOBIE

Good nos & miles. I agree about the Libre Matt. The info from them is very good. It took me & my wife 12hrs to do Scar-Fell Pike in my 50 yr of T1 with the help of a Libre (it was hissing down & could not do finger stick tests. I had perfect BG in the 12 hours.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Cold day today with the max temperature given as 7 degrees!  What's going on?  Something to do with cold air from Norway.  It meant it was back to full Winter outfit including gloves.  A strong cold wind as well.  Pleasant enough apart from that being dry and with sunny spells.  I took a 100km ride out to Tatton Park at Knutsford in Cheshire.  Looking at the forecast for next week it's going to be 16 degrees max on Friday.  After Tatton Park I went down familiar roads and lanes through Byley and Goostrey.  Enjoyed it. 

Strava stats are 63.2 miles completed at an average speed of 14.8mph and elevation gain of 2464 feet.

Changed cannula last night and it was hurting a bit but I thought to missen it'll be reyt.  I woke this morning to a 15.7.   It must have been working to some extent as it wasn't sky high.  I changed it and there was blood on it so who knows.  Half expected that to mess up the numbers on the ride but it had come down quickly before I had my breakfast once the cannula was changed and I was ready to go.  Pump was put on 60% TBR and starting level was 5.7 mmol/l (had some fruit pastilles), at 14 miles 5.7 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 30 miles 8.9 mmol/l, at 41 miles 6.5 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 53 miles 4.6 mmol/l (had gel and half a cereal bar) and back home 8.6 mmol/l.  Alright really and not the mess up I was half expecting. 

Near Henbury.


Turned a bit dull here at Tatton Park.


Almost gone but still a few daffodil stragglers here mixed in with the dandelions at Cranage.  Not done bad overall though.  First ones appeared in December!


The Garmin.


----------



## SB2015

Matt Cycle said:


> Cold day today with the max temperature given as 7 degrees!  What's going on?  Something to do with cold air from Norway.  It meant it was back to full Winter outfit including gloves.  A strong cold wind as well.  Pleasant enough apart from that being dry and with sunny spells.  I took a 100km ride out to Tatton Park at Knutsford in Cheshire.  Looking at the forecast for next week it's going to be 16 degrees max on Friday.  After Tatton Park I went down familiar roads and lanes through Byley and Goostrey.  Enjoyed it.
> 
> Strava stats are 63.2 miles completed at an average speed of 14.8mph and elevation gain of 2464 feet.
> 
> Changed cannula last night and it was hurting a bit but I thought to missen it'll be reyt.  I woke this morning to a 15.7.   It must have been working to some extent as it wasn't sky high.  I changed it and there was blood on it so who knows.  Half expected that to mess up the numbers on the ride but it had come down quickly before I had my breakfast once the cannula was changed and I was ready to go.  Pump was put on 60% TBR and starting level was 5.7 mmol/l (had some fruit pastilles), at 14 miles 5.7 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 30 miles 8.9 mmol/l, at 41 miles 6.5 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 53 miles 4.6 mmol/l (had gel and half a cereal bar) and back home 8.6 mmol/l.  Alright really and not the mess up I was half expecting.
> 
> Near Henbury.
> View attachment 11132
> 
> Turned a bit dull here at Tatton Park.
> View attachment 11133
> 
> Almost gone but still a few daffodil stragglers here mixed in with the dandelions at Cranage.  Not done bad overall though.  First ones appeared in December!
> View attachment 11134
> 
> The Garmin.
> View attachment 11135


Well done Matt, glad the overnight reading didn’t impact on your day.

I try to work on if it hurts, and does not settle, change it.  I always regret it later as it is an excellent warning that all is not well, and usually ends up being a ‘bleeder’ when I take it out, or very skanky. 

I went through this on Wed am when staying with a friend before going up for the day to London.  Thatwas an issue as I was giong through my spares that I had packed for the day.  I went with replace it and knew that I
I had my pens just in case another problem arose.  No further issues, and great day, but not showing my graph.  It wasn’t one of my best, but I had a fantastic day, visiting the Bonnard exhibition, a book bindersand the London Contemporary Craft Centre.  A full day of glorious sunshine.


----------



## HOBIE

It was a cold day for us in the North, Sun out but cold . Roll on the summer  Good nos Matt, Well done


----------



## Matt Cycle

What a difference a week makes.  Very cold last weekend but today was sunny and dry and very warm.  It felt like Summer.  So it was on with the Summer gear - short sleeved jersey and bibshorts for the first time this year for a Long Good Friday (it's a film!) 100 mile ride to Delamere in Cheshire and beyond.  There was a bit of a breeze but the day seemed to get warmer - at 5.30pm it was still warm/hot in the sun.  Factor 50 used!  Glad to get a big distance in before the Cycling for Cities in June and prove to myself I'm still capable of doing it!  Great weather and an enjoyable ride. 

Strava stats are 100.6 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7mph and elevation gain of 3819 feet.

TBR was set at 60% and levels as follows: at start 6.4 mmol/l (had a couple of biscuits), at 20 miles 3.4 mmol/l (had a gel and half cereal bar), at 34 miles 7.9 mmol/l, at 47 miles 4.0 mmol/l (had a gel and then a couple of miles later a toasted teacake from Whitegate cafe), at 58 miles 6.9 mmol/l, at 67 miles 3.1 mmol/l (had 2 gels and a cereal bar), at 77 miles 6.4 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 84 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 93 miles 6.9 mmol/l and back home 4.8 mmol/l.

This is Lower Peover in Cheshire where they had the WWI display in November.  Flowers and blossom on show.


Sun shining on the dish above the trees at Jodrell Bank.


A sunny Rudyard Lake.


Near Rudyard.  Was very warm with the sun beating down.


The Garmin.  Almost 7 hours of riding.


----------



## SB2015

I thought of you today as I was out in the garden, enjoying the warmth of the sunshine, and guessed that you might well be out for a ride, and posting some wonderful views.
Where will it be tomorrow?


----------



## Matt Cycle

SB2015 said:


> I thought of you today as I was out in the garden, enjoying the warmth of the sunshine, and guessed that you might well be out for a ride, and posting some wonderful views.
> Where will it be tomorrow?



Busy today but might try and get out tomorrow and/or Monday.  Used a 75% TBR overnight but still woke to a 3.7.  It's all that glycogen replacement.  Make of the most of the weather  as it's rain/showers from Wednesday and the current forecast (for here anyway) for next Saturday is rain and a max of 11 degrees!


----------



## HOBIE

Its a nice day here. Have been out for a while in garden but not on bike


----------



## SB2015

Matt Cycle said:


> Busy today but might try and get out tomorrow and/or Monday.  Used a 75% TBR overnight but still woke to a 3.7.  It's all that glycogen replacement.  Make of the most of the weather  as it's rain/showers from Wednesday and the current forecast (for here anyway) for next Saturday is rain and a max of 11 degrees!


I have never done sufficiently intense activity to require an overnight TBR, but it sounds as if you need to go down a bit more.  If only there was a neat formula for TBR to mileage covered!!  But D just isn’t like that.

I shall be in a course from Thursday in a weaving studio, so the timing of the change in weather sounds perfect.  Our garden has benefitted from some care and attention, and this has lead to some plans for further construction of pergolas etc.  Sat here watching blackbirds gathering nesting material, listening to young birds that have not yet got full voice but enough to say ‘feed me’.  A good day to come.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Headed to the hills today for a ride into the Peak District taking in Hartington, Monyash, through Buxton and back over the Cat and Fiddle.  Still perfectly pleasant weather wise - broken sunshine but the wind had picked up a bit making it feel a bit cooler (not a bad thing) but harder work when it's a headwind.  Forecast is saying it's getting cooler later in the week with rain expected.  I'm not bothered as I'm back at work tomorrow.   Not sure what I'll be wearing next weekend if I get out.  Probably back to bibtights!    As you'd expect on a warm bank holiday loads of people out and about with the associated traffic.  I can't understand those people driving out into peaks and then sitting in their car.   Great to be out though and enjoyed the ride. 

Strava stats are 58.1 miles completed at an average speed of 14.1mph and elevation gain of 4094 feet.

Stuck the pump on it's usual 60% TBR and readings as follows: at start 4.6 mmol/l (had biscuits and dextrosol tablets), at 10 miles 3.8 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 22 miles 7.1 mmol/l, at 31 miles 8.1 mmol/l, at 39 miles 5.6 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 45 miles 7.0 mmol/l, at 53 miles 8.5 mmol/l and back home 6.6 mmol/l.  Alright I suppose.  Still seem to get those lows after 10-20 miles.  Probably need to start the TBR earlier or reduce it.  It's amazing how quickly bg's can change in a relatively short space of time.  Didn't stop for coffee at the Old Smithy cafe in Monyash as it was absolutely rammed. 

This is near Grindon.  It's like Summer - parched grass and dusty lanes and fields.  Most of the daffs have gone - it's all dandelions now.


Near Monyash. Took one from here (couple of weeks ago?) it's now fields of dandelions and dried out grass.


A bit hazy at the top of the Cat and Fiddle.  Jodrell Bank somewhere over there on the horizon.


No Garmin pic as I was speaking to a neighbour when I got back and got distracted.  Thankfully pressed the right button on it to save.  As the saying goes 'if it's not on Strava, it didn't happen.'  (A saying from Strava anyway.  )


----------



## HOBIE

I will say for the 200 time Matt "Good miles & Numbers". Well done


----------



## SB2015

Glad that you made the most of another fabulous day.
Thanks for the views.


----------



## HOBIE

50 th page of posting Matt. Gold star in my book !


----------



## Matt Cycle

T1's back on tour and went out for a shorter, steadier ride today.  Cool and windy but dry conditions.  The weather can change massively week to week.  The sun did appear but it didn't feel warm.  I'd been in Oxford last week with work and had to race back yesterday to a concert.  Got back just in time last night, dumped my stuff and was straight out for that.  So not ideal preparations for a ride this morning.  I went out into Cheshire around Goostrey and had the Winter gear back on!  Legs were complaining on this one.   Still good to get out. 

Strava has given it as 42.9 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2mph and elevation gain of 1760 feet.  A third of the year gone now  and that takes me to 1000 miles exactly.

Pump was on a TBR of 60% and levels were as follows: at start 7.5 mmol/l, at 20 miles 7.5 mmol/l, at 29 miles 6.1 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 36 miles 6.7 mmol/l and back home 7.0 mmol/l.  Ideal really.  Still want my Libre.  33 years of T1 counts for nothing so far apparently.  Still waiting.  What about the years of less than ideal control using BM strips?  Postcode lottery has not been eliminated.  On the ride I also stopped at the Jodrell Bank cafe for a welcome macchiato. 

Bluebells near Siddington.


This is at Gawsworth and I think that is Biddulph moor in the distance.  Wasn't as dark as it appears.


The Garmin.


----------



## Northerner

I'm still in winter gear for the running Matt - this time last year I was in the process of moving house and it was the start of a heatwave that seemed to last forever  Bit of a contrast this year


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> I'm still in winter gear for the running Matt - this time last year I was in the process of moving house and it was the start of a heatwave that seemed to last forever  Bit of a contrast this year



I wonder if we'll get anything like that this year?  No sign of it so far.  Forecast for next 2 weeks is looking distinctly average or even less than average.  Just started raining here.   Thought about heading out for a ride but have got a rare (for me) bit of a sore throat/cold.  Probably just go for a walk.


----------



## Northerner

Maybe we had our best weather in February!


----------



## emmgeo

Hi
I am newly diagnosed with type 1 ( 4 months )
I would realy like to ride some trails on my mountain bike (nothing to hard) but I am worried to ride in case I get problems with BG levels.
I am on Nova Rapid before meals and Lantus at bed time. my doses are normaly 4 units Nova Rapid before meals and 12 units Lantus at bed time.
Apart from my Dextrose tablets that I take everywhere with me, what would be a good food to take with me to keep me going.
I have not had a hypo yet, so worried one may come on when out on my bike.
Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## Matt Cycle

emmgeo said:


> Hi
> I am newly diagnosed with type 1 ( 4 months )
> I would realy like to ride some trails on my mountain bike (nothing to hard) but I am worried to ride in case I get problems with BG levels.
> I am on Nova Rapid before meals and Lantus at bed time. my doses are normaly 4 units Nova Rapid before meals and 12 units Lantus at bed time.
> Apart from my Dextrose tablets that I take everywhere with me, what would be a good food to take with me to keep me going.
> I have not had a hypo yet, so worried one may come on when out on my bike.
> Thanks for any help and advice.



Hi there. Any longer release carbs work well.  So, flapjack, cereal bars, banana, malt loaf, etc.  Hypos are always a concern but the best thing is to just go and do it.  Most things I eat on rides are free carbs i.e. no bolus insulin but being mindful of what my bg is telling me.  General rule of thumb I use is to aim for a bg of between 7 and 10 (sometimes easier said than done).  When setting off if it's lower have something to eat and if it's over 13 or 14 then wait until it's come down before starting.

You're on fairly low doses of NR.  If they've been fixed at 4 then in time you should be taught carb counting and be able to adjust doses to what you're eating.  In terms of exercise this can mean reducing doses to avoid possible hypos.

One thing to bear in mind is when you return your bg can carry on dropping (as the muscles replace glycogen) so best to keep a closer eye on what your levels are doing.  Conversely, stress and anaerobic exercise can push bg's up!  The main thing is there's loads of T1's including professional athletes doing all sorts of exercise so the main thing is to try it and enjoy yourself. 

Quite a few specific online sites with advice and tips about T1 and sports and exercise e.g. Runsweet


----------



## emmgeo

Thanks for the reply Matt.
I think I will go out for a ride today but take my ebike full suspension mountain bike, take it easy on it before I go out on my normal bike.


----------



## Matt Cycle

With the Cycle for Cities around a month away it was back out today for a ride into Cheshire to Whitegate.  I've not been feeling 100% over the last 2 weeks although I did manage to get out last weekend for a short 25 mile ride.  Sore throat, cough, hot and cold - yep it was man flu. Can't let small details like that stop me so set off with the intention of going to Delamere and possibly further.  Got to Whitegate and I could have ploughed on but legs and body were complaining a bit so I thought nah I'm heading back.  

It was cloudy and dry (rain appeared to be threatening but didn't arrive) and one of those in between temperature days - do I wear shorts or tights?  Forecast was saying up to 15 or 16 degrees so I went with shorts and short sleeved jersey with a long sleeved base layer.  It was okay for the most part but not overly warm in parts of the ride.  One of my contact lenses fell out just as I turned around to head back at Whitegate.  Made for an interesting journey back.   The cafe at Whitegate was closed for building work so I stopped off for a coffee at Jodrell Bank cafe.  Saw plenty of wildlife including the usual squirrels and pheasants and quite a few rabbits but I also saw near Gawsworth a duck with her ducklings (about 8 of them) scuttling along the side of the lane.  I stopped to take a photo but they'd scarpered through the hedge.  You wouldn't see that in a car - in fact you're more likely to splatter them. 

Strava stats for the ride are 71.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.1mph and elevation gain of 2573 feet.

I put the TBR on the pump at 60% and levels were as follows: all blood readings (I've coughed up for a couple of Libre sensors as I'll need one for the Cycle for Cities as god knows when or if I'll get any on prescription - 'kin joke system, postcode prescribing alive and well) at start 4.9 mmol/l (had a biscuit and fruit pastilles), at 22 miles 6.1 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 35 miles 8.8 mmol/l, at 44 miles 9.7 mmol/l, at 53 miles 7.4 mmol/l, at 60 miles 5.9 mmol/l (had a cereal bar) and back home 6.9 mmol/l.

Not many photos as the contact lens issue made things difficult. 

Overcast wheat field at Jodrell Bank.  Green at the moment but give it some sun and it'll soon be turning golden.  Coffee will be in about 2 minutes. 


Here's the Garmin.  (Same as Strava).


----------



## Robin

Ah, happy memories, we used to play 'spot the telescope' with the kids on our way up to family in Preston. It’s easier to spot from the M6 when it’s vertical. We went up a couple of weeks ago, and I found myself automatically looking for it, even though the kids are grown up and long flown the nest.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Ah, happy memories, we used to play 'spot the telescope' with the kids on our way up to family in Preston. It’s easier to spot from the M6 when it’s vertical. We went up a couple of weeks ago, and I found myself automatically looking for it, even though the kids are grown up and long flown the nest.



Love riding around there.  It's a bit of a cycling paradise as there's always loads of cyclists in the area.  Flattish countryside with quiet leafy lanes, very nice.  My 'problem' is I've got hills to get there and particularly on the way back.


----------



## SB2015

emmgeo said:


> Hi
> I am newly diagnosed with type 1 ( 4 months )
> I would realy like to ride some trails on my mountain bike (nothing to hard) but I am worried to ride in case I get problems with BG levels.
> I am on Nova Rapid before meals and Lantus at bed time. my doses are normaly 4 units Nova Rapid before meals and 12 units Lantus at bed time.
> Apart from my Dextrose tablets that I take everywhere with me, what would be a good food to take with me to keep me going.
> I have not had a hypo yet, so worried one may come on when out on my bike.
> Thanks for any help and advice.


It can be hard to start exercise after diagnosis, and your concerns are very understandable.  It took me two years to get into a pool, as I was so worried about hypos.  Now, after lots of trial and improvement, with JBs at the ready, I happily swim, cycle and do other sport.  Take it step by step and enjoy the benefits of exercise.


----------



## HOBIE

SB2015 said:


> It can be hard to start exercise after diagnosis, and your concerns are very understandable.  It took me two years to get into a pool, as I was so worried about hypos.  Now, after lots of trial and improvement, with JBs at the ready, I happily swim, cycle and do other sport.  Take it step by step and enjoy the benefits of exercise.


I am not worried about going Hypo. Have been National champ 3 times on a catamaran, Asia on a motorbike, Around the Bass Rock on a standy up Jet-Ski (6miles off shore). In my 50yr of T1 I did "3 of The Tallest" my way. Keeping Active is very good 4U


----------



## HOBIE

emmgeo said:


> Hi
> I am newly diagnosed with type 1 ( 4 months )
> I would realy like to ride some trails on my mountain bike (nothing to hard) but I am worried to ride in case I get problems with BG levels.
> I am on Nova Rapid before meals and Lantus at bed time. my doses are normaly 4 units Nova Rapid before meals and 12 units Lantus at bed time.
> Apart from my Dextrose tablets that I take everywhere with me, what would be a good food to take with me to keep me going.
> I have not had a hypo yet, so worried one may come on when out on my bike.
> Thanks for any help and advice.


I don't leave the house without my Dextrose. In there plastic container.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Went out for a quick ride after work this afternoon.  Wasn't sitting on my arse last weekend and I did the same last week (ride after work on the Friday.  That ride was 41.5 miles and was okay apart from a 1.8 hypo.  Average speed was alright though. No photos from that one.  Had things on last weekend and the bank holiday coupled with the poor weather meant no rides on those days).  Back to today then and after slaving away at work  headed out into Cheshire.  With the Cycle for Cities 2 weeks away I need to get the miles in.  I'm busy tomorrow which looks the better day weather wise so I may try and get out Sunday depending on what it's like.  Weather today was a bit windy but fairly warm.

Strava stats are 45.7 miles completed at an average speed of 15.8mph and elevation gain of 1900 feet.

TBR on the pump was the usual 60% and levels as follows:  at start 7.4 mmol/l, at 17 miles 6.2 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 24 miles 11.1 mmol/l, at 32 miles 10.0 mmol/l, at 38 miles 7.6 mmol/l and back home 5.9 mmol/l.  Almost textbook.

Sun shining down on the telescope


From the same place - leafy lane at Jodrell Bank


Wheatfields at Gawsworth coming along nicely in the evening sun


Christ, that's a shocker.   I thought what the hell and splashed out (for me anyway) on some Endura Pro SL kit (jersey and bibshorts).  Not in the Rapha or Assos price bracket but more than I've paid previously.  Nice stuff.


Here's the Garmin.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Into June and managed to get out for a ride today into the Peak District.  So that means hills. Did my 'usual' route taking in Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Buxton and back over the Cat and Fiddle.  Strange weather.  Was fairly mild in fact it felt quite warm but cloudy (bits of sun at times) with rain threatening.  A couple of times showers passed over but dried up as soon as they hit the ground.  It was windy though!   Vicious wind (and a shower) on the Cat and Fiddle.  It's hard work as you're heading up on the climb especially on the narrower bit at the bottom going into a headwind and crosswind with cars behind.   Always good to get out though. 

Strava stats are 60.4 miles completed at an average speed of 14.0mph and elevation gain of 4292 feet.

Stuck the TBR on the pump to 60% and levels were as follows: at start 8.3 mmol/l, at 14 miles 2.2 mmol/l (should have checked earlier - had a cereal bar and a gel and carried on), at 24 miles 5.9 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 35 miles 5.9 mmol/l (had a gel and half cereal bar), at 45 miles 7.2 mmol/l, at 54 miles 4.9 mmol/l (had other half cereal bar and a gel), back home 6.3 mmol/l.  Powered by carbs.  So that's 3 cereal bars and 3 gels for a 60 mile ride. Other times for the same distance I may have 1 or 2 cereal bars.  T1 diabetes is an unfunny game at times. 

This is near Grindon in the Staffordshire Moorlands.



At the top of the Cat and Fiddle looking in the direction of Buxton.  The road snakes round towards the middle of the photo and that's where I've just come from.  You can't see how windy it was from the photo - had to hold onto my bike whilst taking picture.  Not many people up there today.



The Garmin ride summary.  (4 hrs 18 minutes ride time).  My foot bottom left.


----------



## HOBIE

Good nos & distance Matt. Well done .


----------



## TrevA

Hi.

Not been on here for a while. I’ve recently retired from work - almost 2 months ago now, so I’m free to do more cycling. I’m out at least 4 times a week, weather permitting. I did 230 miles last week. On Saturday, I did the Tramway 100km Audax starting in Cromford, climbing up to Crich, then over the tops to Owler Bar and Hathersage, then over to Tideswell, Chelmorton and a cafe stop at Cobbles Cafe in Longnor. Then up Crowdicote hill and on towards Hartington before returning to Cromford. 63 miles, 5300 feet of climbing, just over 5 hours riding time.

I’ve also recently had my annual check up and my HbA1C is down from 48 to 42, so going in the right direction.


----------



## Matt Cycle

TrevA said:


> Hi.
> 
> Not been on here for a while. I’ve recently retired from work - almost 2 months ago now, so I’m free to do more cycling. I’m out at least 4 times a week, weather permitting. I did 230 miles last week. On Saturday, I did the Tramway 100km Audax starting in Cromford, climbing up to Crich, then over the tops to Owler Bar and Hathersage, then over to Tideswell, Chelmorton and a cafe stop at Cobbles Cafe in Longnor. Then up Crowdicote hill and on towards Hartington before returning to Cromford. 63 miles, 5300 feet of climbing, just over 5 hours riding time.
> 
> I’ve also recently had my annual check up and my HbA1C is down from 48 to 42, so going in the right direction.



Well done Trev on the distances and the HbA1c.  Cycled through most of those areas - although I've only been to Crich years ago to the tramway museum.  I've been through Longnor hundreds of times on bike and car (mainly car) but I've only been to Cobbles once.  I prefer Crowdecote in the Longnor direction, the Monyash direction is a real killer.  Unless I win the lottery I'm likely to be a wage slave for some time yet.  So it's weekend 'warrior' status for me.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Classic. The days of hardly any cars on the roads.  Pipe and a pint whilst out for a ride.


----------



## Matt Cycle

With Cycle for Cities just a week away now I took the opportunity to get out for a ride into Cheshire.  The weather yesterday was awful with torrential rain most of the day.  Today looked better although the forecast mentioned occasional showers.  I'd packed my rain jacket as a precaution hoping I wouldn't need it.   I planned on going to Knutsford but heading down the steep hill into Alderley Edge the rain started so I pulled over sheltering under a tree to put my rain jacket on and to see if it eased off.  It did but the roads were then wet.  No mudguards meant a slightly wet arse.  Nice.   Heading towards Knutsford the roads were dry so any rain was obviously very localised.  I'd dried off a bit but didn't fancy Knutsford and cut through towards Byley.  After another short shower there I carried on towards Goostrey before making my way home.  No further rain encountered.  I was going to clean the bike anyway before the Cycle for Cities ride but the wet on today's ride meant I did it when I got back (in bright sunshine  ).  Forecast next week is not looking too promising but if possible I'd like to try and get out for a shorter ride at some point.  Must remember to stick the Libre on as well before the C for C ride.  It's ages since I've used one. 

Strava stats are 57.4 miles completed at an average speed of 15.7mph and elevation gain of 2243 feet.

Pump TBR was on the usual 60% and levels as follows: at start 7.7mmol/l, at 19 miles 5.7 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 28 miles 8.5 mmol/l, at 39 miles 6.7 mmol/l (had cereal bar), at 47 miles 5.8 mmol/l (had a gel) and back home 9.0 mmol/l.  I'm alright with those.  No hypos this time. 

Not checked on this for a while at Goostrey.  Sorry it's boring.  Last year was maize.  It looks like it's just grass this year. 


The Garmin.


----------



## Robin

Just walked down the road to see the OVO women coming through on their way to the finish at Blenheim Palace. Haven't a clue who any of them were, but it’s always worth turning out to see people competing and doing something well. 
It was a bit disconcerting to see all the following cars coming wrong way up the one way system! Somehow it didn’t bother me to see the cyclists doing it, we are used to that, as all the locals cycle wrong way up that one way street anyway!


----------



## Matt Cycle

100km ride out into Cheshire today to Knutsford and surroundings.  Had a vague idea of doing a big ride but that's all it was...a vague idea, i.e. didn't happen!   Not as warm as yesterday when we went to Alton Towers but with hazy sunshine and a breeze blowing it was still very nice.  Forecast rain tonight and thunder tomorrow but after that the week is looking okay.  Not up to last years standards but alright. 

Strava stats are 63.8 miles completed at an average speed of 15.3mph and elevation gain of 2587 feet.  (With the Cycle for Cities ride on Monday that's over 150 miles for the week). 

Set the pump at 60% TBR and with 4 days left of the Libre it showed after a spike (breakfast timing issue) a fairly steady 7-10 mmol/l.  A couple of drops into the 5's.  Did 2 or 3 bg checks and they were within 1 or 2 mmol/l.  Bg on return was 6.1 mmol/l (Libre was showing 7.1 mmol/l). On the ride I had 2 cereal bars and a gel.  Just glad everything was 'normal' or as normal as anything to do with T1 diabetes is but still annoyed with myself for not doing a set change before the Cycle for Cities last week and having to put up with higher than I'd have liked bg's on that ride.

This was at Lower Peover (they did a WWI display last year - the horse from that has made a reappearance).  Not quite sure what this was about? but appears to be nursery rhymes/fairy tales.  Little Miss Muffett, beanstalk around the bus stop.


Wheatfield near Gawsworth would have got a battering in the rain just over a week ago but is slowly turning golden.  With the rain and now the sun things have had a growth spurt.  Saw loads of poppies.



Cows in a field chewing the cud.  I wonder what they talk about?  This is near Rudyard. 


Here's the Garmin summary.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Off this week so as well as the other things I have to do I thought I'd head out for a ride today.  It was a bit overcast but dry and fairly warm although there was a bit of a breeze, especially higher up.  The sun broke through a few times and it really warmed up.  Went into Cheshire but came back via Congleton and then over Biddulph Moor - steep!  Went through Lower Peover again (see above) and I think the display is something to do with decorated gates.  Saw a few others in the village itself.

Strava has given it as 58.4 miles completed at an average speed of 14.7mph and elevation gain of 2709 feet.

Pump was set at 65% TBR this time and it was back to blood readings as the Libre sensor ran out this morning. I've been impressed with it just need to find out what's happening at the clinic in terms of who's getting them on prescription.  Readings on ride as follows: at start 9.7 mmol/l, at 18 miles 9.4 mmol/l, at 34 miles 6.7 mmol/l (had a cereal bar), at 44 miles 8.2 mmol/l, at 52 miles 5.8 mmol/l (had a cereal bar and a gel, should have been one or the other but hey ho) and back home 10.4 mmol/l.

Heading towards Biddulph Moor.  There's a zebra in the field.  Not very animated, either dead or plastic. 
 

Also heading up to Biddulph Moor.  Sun was out at this point.



A ford near Horton.  I went around it.  Cobbles and wet is a recipe for trouble. 


The Garmin.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Another day, another ride.  Cooler than yesterday but quite windy.  I headed into the Peak District - Hartington and Monyash before Buxton and back over the Cat and Fiddle.  Had to circle back and take the A515 when I got to Monyash because the road on my route was closed - something to do with a cycle race.  Bloody cyclists!  The A515 is an exposed two lane road, strong winds and cars whizzing past at 60mph - not my favourite stretch of tarmac.  A strong headwind on the Cat made it a tough climb but the drop down into Macclesfield was also difficult with the wind.  The sun showed it's face at points and it felt warm but then kept clouding over.  Hard work in parts but a sense of achievement when you get back! 

Strava stats are 55.9 miles completed at an average speed of 13.7mph and elevation gain of 3963 feet.

Put the pump on at a 60% TBR and readings as follows: at start 4.2 mmol/l (had a couple of biscuits and some fruit pastilles), at 10 miles 4.2 mmol/l  (had a gel and a cereal bar), at 21 miles 8.3 mmol/l, at 31 miles 11.2 mmol/l, at 38 miles 9.2 mmol/l, at 49 miles 8.8 mmol/l and back home 8.0 mmol/l.  Can live with that.  See what fun and games the overnight levels bring.  No Libre at the moment but if I wake up in the morning then I'm happy with that. 

Near Grindon.  Looks dark and was a bit overcast but probably the rubbish phone camera doesn't help.



Heading up the Cat and Fiddle.


Team Type 1 on Tour - changing diabetes.  (I wish they would bloody change it because I'm sick of it.  )  Well it's just me really.  Attempting to smile after a gruelling climb - at the top with Cheshire in the background.  You can see the pub on the other side of the road reflected in my glasses.


From the same place.  Cheshire plains partly in sun and partly in shade.


The Garmin.


----------



## TrevA

I cycled to Skegness with the wife last week - 71 miles and the longest ride of the year for me. We were lucky to have quite a good westerly breeze behind us, so we were able to maintain a good average speed of 16.2 mph and completed the ride in about 4.5 hours riding time. Had a cafe stop at Ruskington, at 35 miles, for a full breakfast and a water stop at Stickney as we were crossing the Fens. It did get quite hot later in the ride, so we were drinking quite a lot. We had fish and chips in Skeggy before catching the train home. A nice day out.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Back out today for a 100km ride to Tatton Park at Knutsford.  Marquees were being set up for the flower show next week. Weather was overcast with a light breeze - it felt alright at around 17 degrees, not too hot, not too cold.  It had that look of rain but stayed dry.  Came back via the now Unesco World Heritage site of Jodrell Bank.   Nice ride today. 

Strava stats are 63.2 miles completed at an average speed of 15.5mph and elevation gain of 2448 feet.

Pump was set at 65% TBR and I've currently got a Libre sensor on.  Good news as well as I've got the training session at the end of July to get them on prescription.  6 months trial.  Presumably if you're not scanning or your HbA1c goes up you don't get them at the end of the trial?  This current one has performed quite well.  At the start it was 6.2 so had a few sweets and a biscuit.  Photo below of the Libre when I got back with bg meter.  On its way down - time for summat to eat with lots of lovely carbs.  I checked it against blood reading part way round - Libre was saying 8.1 and meter said 5.4 (had a cereal bar) could have been an interstitial timing thing?  No hypos though or massive spikes and it was probably reading on the high side for some of that- that's how you tame proper T1 (well at least for a few hours). 

Apologies as the photos from the ride are even worse than usual.  In fact there aren't any as I was very remiss and forgot my phone!   Confused myself as I went back in the house to get my rain jacket and put it in the saddle bag along with some cash and bg meter but had left the phone on the side.  A few missed photo ops as well - deer at Tatton Park and the wheat field at Gawsworth is now a lovely golden colour.


----------



## Robin

Aw, missed my weekly fix of your lovely countryside!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Aw, missed my weekly fix of your lovely countryside!



I was 'off grid' without the phone.  Not a bad thing I suppose.  Although not sure what I would have done if I needed to call anyone.  Do they have phone boxes anymore?


----------



## SB2015

Matt Cycle said:


> I was 'off grid' without the phone.  Not a bad thing I suppose.  Although not sure what I would have done if I needed to call anyone.  Do they have phone boxes anymore?


I saw the title on recent posts and knew that I was going to  get some lovely views of your area.  Thanks.

All the  phone boxes seem to be ‘libraries’ around here and quite a few have changed colour.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A longer ride today as I went to Mickle Trafford near Chester.  Stopped at the Meadow Lea farm cafe.  First time back there since I went with the Diabetes Fairy herself back in 2016.  Weather was good for a ride, not hot and mainly overcast with a light breeze (probably a bit too breezy on the way back).  Getting hotter next week though!  The route took me winding through Cheshire including Delamere Forest.  I was expecting everywhere to be busy but the roads (for a Summer Sunday) seemed surprisingly light of traffic - maybe everyone's gone away with the school holidays now on.  Wasn't feeling 100% as played football on Thursday for the first time in ages and the legs were really sore.  Think it must be the sideways movement of your thighs when you kick the ball.  Cycling is just constant turning of the pedals - no violent movement.  I also think I've got conjunctivitis as my eyes are itchy and sore with discharge (sorry if you're eating your tea whilst reading this!!)  But I wasn't going to miss going out!   Enjoyed it.

Strava stats are 104.2 miles completed at an average speed of 15.0mph and elevation gain of 3561 feet.

Bit of an experiment this week as I put the pump on 75% TBR rather than the usual 60-65%.  I reasoned this would allow me more snacks without messing up the bg's.  It was longer ride today anyway but this is what happened: Libre sensor finished last week (training session for getting them on scrip is in 1.5 weeks) so it was back to blood testing.  At start 4.3 mmol/l (had a few sweets and biscuits), at 20 miles 5.5 mmol/l, at 31 miles 6.3 mmol/l, at 52 miles 6.5 mmol/l, at 61 miles 5.2 mmol/l, at 72 miles 6.7 mmol/l, at 81 miles 5.6 mmol/l, at 90 miles 5.3 mmol/l, at 96 miles 8.0 mmol/l and back home 7.2 mmol/l.  A bit on the low side some of those as I'm aiming for 7-10.  However, no hypos and nothing sky high.  On the ride I had 4 cereal bars, 1 gel and cheese on toast with a double espresso from the cafe.  Although it was very nice it was a bit of a mistake choosing that as I could taste the strong cheddar all the way back.  Not pleasant when riding.   Chose that when I went there before but also had a cake which probably masked the taste on the ride back.  No bolus used.  Not sure what I'll do next time, might go for 70%.

Bg levels were therefore okay but a T1 lady who rides audaxes (mega long distance rides) had mentioned she had high ketones at the end of some of her rides.  I rarely check mine as my bg levels don't often go sky high and when I do check they're always 0, 0.1 or 0.2.  Out of interest I decided to check today after the ride and it was 0.8.  Still not high but higher than it normally is even with elevated blood glucose levels.  I'm assuming that means my body is burning fat (which I haven't got) for energy?  Don't really want that.

Near Whitegate


Always see these two in this field at Cranage.  That's the M6 in the distance where the treeline is.





Grass is green and things are growing with the rain and sun we've had.  This is near an overcast Gawsworth.


Lovely and golden wheat near Gawsworth.  Must be close to being harvested.



Here's the Garmin.  Almost 7 hours riding.  The ride summary doesn't show the decimal point when it goes over 100.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Team Type 1 and the fully defunct beta cell gang back out on tour.  Yeah, alright it was just me on my own.   After the shocking weather over the last week and a bit (think rain at some point everyday including torrential rain) today was actually looking alright so I headed back over to Tatton Park (remembered my phone this time!) and a cycle through Cheshire for a 100km ride.  Weather felt fairly warm and the sun came out in parts although a bit of a breeze on the way back.  Roads were bone dry but some had the telltale debris at the sides from the week's downpours.  Apparently more rain expected tonight/tomorrow!   Rain and the few bits of sun we've had have meant things have gone wild on the verges and fields.  It's like the day of the triffids.

Strava stats are 63.9 miles completed at an average speed of 15.2mph and elevation gain of 2460 feet.

Went to the Libre training session last week and they gave us one sensor at the time (and a reader even though I've got one) and they will now be put on prescription.  Did a set change on the pump on Thursday and levels have been slightly high.  Not high enough to do another set change so could be working but not properly, could be illness I don't know about.  Who knows?  What it meant was I put a 75% TBR on the pump.  However this was steadily climbing up to 13 at around the 15 mile mark.  I changed the TBR to 90% and it slowly started coming down.  As usual there was a some variation between the Libre and the occasional blood readings I did (e.g. Libre said 8.2, blood was saying 6.4).  Libre then started rising past 10 so I cancelled the TBR and was on the normal 100%.  Got back to a 6.1.  Not sure what's going on with that although I'm suspecting pump site/reservoir.  I'll see how it goes as due to change it tomorrow anyway.  On the ride I had 1 cereal bar and I stopped for a double espresso from Jodrell Bank cafe.  Not a lot to eat for 100km.  Don't like not knowing what's going on but that's par for the course with T1.  I think I have a hate/hate relationship with T1.  PITA sometimes.

Deer at Tatton Park.  Not bothered at all by me or anyone else going past.



One of the lakes at Tatton Park.


This is near Gawsworth.  As predicted in previous ride it's all gone now.  Your shredded wheat has gone off for processing. 


The Garmin.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Poor weather over the last week or so (at least in these parts) but today was promised fine.  Turned into an eventful ride.  I'd arranged to head over to Sheffield to see the family including my brother over from Spain with his family.  They were going on a canal trip in the morning so it would give me time to have a bit of a ride around Sheffield and see what had changed.  After the torrential rain yesterday it looked okay first thing but then started to drizzle . I waited for it to stop and dry out a bit before setting off.  Next issue was as soon as I set off the chain was skipping.  I'd changed the chain last week so headed to the local bike shop to see if he could have a look.  He said the cassette was worn (should have changed it myself when I changed the chain  ) but he put a new one on.  In and out in about 20 minutes - much quicker than what I'd have done even if I had a cassette.  Top man.  So bike was now running well and I was on my way.  Weather was windy though!  

By the time I got there it didn't leave me much time to have a look round so had a brief ride, quick double espresso at a local cafe before heading to my sister's house.  I knew I'd have to leave around 5pm to get back before it went dark but didn't leave till nearer six.   There was a headwind/crosswind, I was knackered (lots and lots of hills) and there were a couple of showers just for fun.  My lights were on as the daylight started fading and for the last 7-10 miles it was dark.  Not got a problem riding in the dark it's just that I don't do it very often and most of that bit was over the moors.  Overall though great to see the family but the ride was quite hard work although a sense of achievement when I got back.

Strava stats are 77.8 miles completed at an average speed of 13.0mph and elevation gain of 6229 feet.

The two Libre sensors I've had so far have been pretty good.  On this ride apart from a spike after setting off (up to 14) and a smaller spike at my sisters the rest was hovering around the 7-8 mark.  I'd put a 70% TBR on the pump.  At my sisters I had a veggie burger in a breadcake and carrot cake along with the veggies and salad etc - it was a barbecue.  On the ride I had a cereal bar and 2 gels.

This is Baslow Road on the way up to Owler Bar.  Stream and heather.


Close to Owler Bar on the way back through Holmesfield.  Looking out over Sheffield.


Not been here for a while.  Light fading as I look back on my way towards Hartington.


The Garmin (in the dark!).  Must be the first time Strava has speed higher than Garmin.  (13.0mph v 12.9mph).


----------



## SB2015

Thanks for your post Matt.

Good to hear that you have the Libre in prescription now.

I think long distance cycling is a bit like riding a horse for me, I like the idea of it until I try it!!
I shall stick to walking, slower I know, and using the bike in town.


----------



## Matt Cycle

A bit late maybe but Summer's here...at least for a couple of days anyway.  After last weekends leg killing jaunt to Sheffield I opted for a less hilly steady ride to Knutsford.  Sun was shining but a light breeze meant it wasn't humid so pleasant conditions for riding.  Busy on the roads though with the sunny weather and bank holiday weekend traffic.  Not been feeling 100% on rides for the past few weeks and it was the same again today.  Don't know what it is.  Always enjoy getting out though but just seem to be struggling a little bit at times.  Probably in my head!

Strava stats are 60.1 miles completed at an average speed of 14.9mph and elevation gain of 2342 feet.

Levels have been a bit wayward recently which hasn't helped.  Things had been going really well (60-65% TBR on rides worked pretty much every time) but as ever with T1 (as Lisa66 mentioned) it then decides to f**k about for no apparent reason.  I set the TBR on the pump to 75% and set off.  Libre then started the climb and after 10 miles was up to 16mmol/l (bg was saying 13.5 mmol/l) so I scrapped the TBR and just went with 100%.  I corrected with 0.2u and it started dropping eventually down into the 7's and 8's.  Libre was showing 7.2mmol/l so I did a blood reading and this was 5.0mmol/l.  You then start doubting what the Libre is telling you!  I had a cereal bar and a gel and carried on and it seemed to stick in the 7's and 8's.  Had another cereal bar and apart from that initial spike I suppose the readings on the Libre aren't that bad.

Tree of Imagination at Lower Peover.  Didn't see any fairies or elves today.  Some of the doors open and there are staircases and trinkets inside.  Not sure why the cannon is there?  To fire at non-believers? 


Always stop to see these when I'm passing at Cranage.  The grey one is only small and I'm assuming is a foal?  Think I saw the mother last time but don't know where she was today.  I'm sure the brown ones are mother and child but are now not far off being similar sizes.



Maize field in the sun near Siddington.  The corn cobs are still forming on the plants.


The Garmin summary. 4 hours ride time today.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Bank holiday (realise all the UK is not having one) and a lovely day again so headed out this afternoon for a ride into Cheshire.  Rode on the leafy Cheshire lanes towards Knutsford again but always have to venture onto the not so welcoming A roads.  It was warm but not hot with a light breeze meaning it wasn't humid.  Pleasant conditions.  Warm hazy sun and blackberries and apples growing gave it a feel of end of Summer/early Autumn.  Despite some bg issues I felt better on this ride compared to the previous ones.  Enjoyed it. 

Strava stats are 57.2 miles completed at an average speed of 15.9mph and elevation gain of 2211 feet.

Later start today than usual and levels were on their way up.  I gave a small correction and left the basal rate as was.  Libre was showing a rise up to 14 but this was a continuation of what had already been happening before I left.  Then a steep drop to the 6's.  I had a cereal bar and a gel.  It then hovered around the 6's, 7's and 8's with arrows in all directions.  I had another cereal bar and gel when it said 6 with a down arrow.  Got back to a Libre 5.6 and down arrow and the bg said 4.4.  Not entirely sure what's going on with it at the moment. Hey-ho. 

Hazy conditions near Twemlow.  Maize field to the left.  Saw a few wheat fields yet to be harvested.


Must be close to afternoon milking time at Siddington.  Cows all waiting in the field on the left.


Hazy sun near Rudyard.


The Garmin (same as Strava).


----------



## SB2015

If only I could count reading about your cycle rides as my exercise!!
Sounds like you have had a good day.


----------



## Matt Cycle

September already.  Two thirds of the year gone!   Wasn't sure if I'd get out today but the forecast said rain later on (  ) so I thought I'd head out for a 'quick' spin into Cheshire.  Cooler day today and windy.  Got caught in the odd brief shower but it was four seasons in a day as I came back to warm-ish sunshine.  Spotted a plum tree at the side of the road near Rudyard, plenty of fruit on it so helped myself. Probably someone had lobbed a plum stone from a passing car years ago.  You often see apple trees at the side of motorways.  Enjoyed the ride. 

Strava has it as 50.1 miles completed at an average speed of 15.8mph and elevation gain of 1971 feet.

After the issues I'd had with levels over the last few weeks they have been pretty good this past week.  Managed to get my TIT (you can see why everyone else calls it Time in Range  ) up to 90% (yesterday) for the past week.  The vicissitudes of T1 diabetes. 



Still playing about with TBR's so I stuck an 85% TBR on the pump and levels on the ride didn't really move outside 6's, 7's and 8's.  I had 2 cereal bars on the ride and it was dropping when I got back to a 4.9.

Fluffy clouds.  A few blackberries in the hedgerow.  This is near Jodrell Bank.


More lovely cloud formations (although some darker bits as well) as the sun comes through.  Also near Jodrell Bank.


Here's the Garmin.  Bike could now do with a clean.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Took to the hills today with a ride in the Peak District taking in Warslow, Hartington, Monyash, Buxton and back over the Cat and Fiddle.  Dry and mainly sunny conditions but with a chill in the air first thing and just a light breeze.  Just had usual Summer gear with a base layer.  I was debating whether to put on a thicker jersey or bibtights, glad I didn't as it warmed up in the sun and felt okay (not cold) high up in the hills and back down at base camp it was positively balmy.  Slight exaggeration but certainly felt warm.  An early Autumn feel about things although no mists but plenty of mellow fruitfulness with blackberries and other fruits and berries filling the hedgerows.  Hard work but enjoyed the ride. 

Strava stats are 60.1 miles completed at an average speed of 14.3mph and elevation gain of 4295 feet.

Pick a number, any number.   Decided to try a 75% TBR on the pump and it worked a treat (on this ride anyway  ).  Libre started at 7.5 and didn't go over 9 or less than 6.  That's a result in my books.  On the ride I had 3 cereal bars and 1 gel.


Near Grindon.


This is near Chelmorton just outside Buxton.



Top of Cat and Fiddle shots - wasn't as bleak as it looks. 



Could be anywhere this but it's also at the top of the Cat and Fiddle sat on my bike.  Not riding when photo taken. 


The Garmin.


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's a thread four year anniversary special this week!!  Not really, although it is 4 years yesterday since the thread was started but it's the same old rubbish posted.    This week it was a 100km ride as I went to Mobberley near Wilmslow in Cheshire to watch the Tour of Britain.  It's a strange old business watching cycling events as you wait patiently for an hour or more and they've gone past in 30 seconds.  Always a friendly atmosphere though from those watching.  Lovely day for cycling although cool first thing - breath condensing in the cold air.  It did say it was going to reach 19 degrees in the afternoon.  It felt quite warm in the sun but there was still a slight chill in the shade by the time I got back.  Really enjoyed the ride - nice weather, saw the race, loads of friendly riders out and about.  Great day. 

Strava stats are 62.5 miles completed at an average speed of 15.7mph and elevation gain of 2415 feet.

Had a strange few days bg wise as on Wednesday and Thursday I struggled to get in single figures with TBR's and corrections.  It was a set change anyway but that didn't make much difference.  A couple of people at work had bad colds and I was sneezing on Wednesday so it's maybe something to do with that?  Feel okay though.  Changed the Libre sensor on Wednesday as well and have had several gaps appear and quite a few sensor unavailable messages as well.  It's still working and seems to be reading okay with the odd wild reading.  On the ride I went with a 75% TBR on the pump (perhaps should have increased this) and readings on the Libre were around the 7-10 mark.  It did climb up to 14 when I stopped to watch the race but dropped back down.  Got home to a Libre 5.3.  On the ride I had 1 cereal bar.

This was very early stages in the race but there were already two in a breakaway and had built up a bit of a gap (they're next to the silver car).


There was one other who'd broken away but here comes the peloton.



Here they are.


The Garmin.


----------



## Matt Cycle

100km Friday ride in the Cheshire lanes.  Busy tomorrow and Sunday is forecast wet so took some of the day off to make the most of the weather with a ride into Cheshire and what a glorious day it was.  Sunny and warm with a bit of a breeze.  Occasional showers of acorns when passing under oak trees and the wind was blowing!  Summer gear on topping up the vitamin D.  One of those warm Autumn days.  Make the most of it folks.

Strava stats are 62.5 miles completed at an average speed of 15.9mph and elevation gain of 2160 feet.  (Into the final third of the year and I'm up to 2230 miles for the year now.  I tend to aim for 3000 but I'll just have to see how things go.)

Put the pump on 80% TBR and the Libre was showing between 7 and 10-ish.  Did a couple of bg's to check and on one Libre was 7.6 and bg was 5.5.  Could be the interstitial lag but can live with that.  On the ride I had 1 cereal bar and 1 gel and stopped for a quick double espresso at the Jodrell Bank cafe.



Stubble fields at Over Peover.



The Garmin ride summary.


----------



## Jasper

Had a ride out at Sherwood Pines Mountain Bike trail.  Wet, wet, wet. I was a bit worried as it is my first week diagnosed T2.  BG before breakfast was 6.8, had poached eggs on wholemeal toast.Conditions were shocking on the Kitchener Trail: ankle deep in water and mud most of the way.  Lungs almost exploded.  Hard going and I got a bit worried my BG may drop with the exertion as it is pretty hard work (rated Red Route: Difficult). Only 15km but took almost 85 mins including one or two spills in the water.  Came back with dirt in every nook and cranny. Tested when I got back, 6.1 so my worry about low BG weren't necessary ( i dont think?).


----------



## TrevA

Had a few trips away in our camper van recently and took the bikes with us. We stayed a few nights at Abergavenny and took the opportunity to ride over the Gospel Pass between Abergavenny and Hay on Wye. It’s actually not a bad climb from the south side, climbing gently for several miles though it does get a bit steeper near the top. It’s the highest mountain road in Wales. The next day we did the famous Tumble climb, just south of Abergavenny, this is a real monster and climbs 1400 feet in 3 miles. Took me 30 mins and I was surprised to see on Strava that someone has done it in 12 mins.

I’m stilling getting out 3-4 times a week despite the weather, averaging about 140 miles a week and recently passed 5000 miles for the year so far.


----------



## Robin

I'm glad some of our cyclists are still impressing, @Jasper and @TrevA, but what’s happened to the starter of this thread, @Matt Cycle? Surely you haven’t hung up your bicycle clips?


----------



## TrevA

I’ve seen on another thread that Matt is taking a break from the forum.

I’m still riding and yesterday went over 1000 miles for the year so far. I’m probably doing about 100 miles a week on average currently, though the weather recently has been a bit of a challenge. I try to get out on the bike at least 2 or 3 times a week and do 30-40 miles each time. I managed 2 rides at the weekend, both 35 miles and on local roads around the Vale of Belvoir. Very windy on both days but dry and not freezing cold, though the wind chill is a factor.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

TrevA said:


> though the weather recently has been a bit of a challenge.



I can imagine!!


----------



## grovesy

TrevA said:


> I’ve seen on another thread that Matt is taking a break from the forum.
> 
> I’m still riding and yesterday went over 1000 miles for the year so far. I’m probably doing about 100 miles a week on average currently, though the weather recently has been a bit of a challenge. I try to get out on the bike at least 2 or 3 times a week and do 30-40 miles each time. I managed 2 rides at the weekend, both 35 miles and on local roads around the Vale of Belvoir. Very windy on both days but dry and not freezing cold, though the wind chill is a factor.


That will, explain his absence.


----------



## TrevA

I’m still cycling despite the current restrictions on life, as exercise outside is still allowed. I think it’s important to maintain your health in these worrying times. I’m staying local but still getting out 3 times a week, for an hour or two.

The attached photo from my ride last Thursday, around the Vale of Belvoir. It’s the church at Dry Doddington, complete with leaning tower!


----------



## TrevA

Managed to get out on the bike 4 times this week. The weather turning warmer has helped. Tuesday 35 miles up on the Belvoir Ridge, quite cold with a nagging NE wind. Thursday, a SW wind so we (I mostly ride with my wife) headed over into Leics for a loop out towards East Leake. Saturday, a circuit of Belvoir Castle and another 32 miles and we’ve been out today and done a similar circuit using slightly different roads for another 35 miles, with quite a strong southerly wind.

That’s 135 miles for the week and 1486 for the year so far.

The photo is the magnificent Belvoir Castle.


----------



## Ditto

But I thought we were supposed to be staying in? Isn't anybody telling you off?


----------



## TrevA

The guidance says you are allowed out once a day for exercise - walking, cycling or running, so that’s what I’m doing. I do 35 miles but in a loop so that I’m never more than 15 miles from home.

I walk on the non-cycling days, exploring the local footpaths. I’ll continue to ride until outside exercise is banned outright. Then I’ll have to get the dreaded turbo out!


----------



## Ditto

LOL what is the turbo? At least you're not near peoples if you're whizzing past them. Kudos.


----------



## TrevA

The turbo (trainer) is a machine that turns your bike into an exercise bike, by clamping the back wheel against a resistance roller. So you ride along going nowhere. It’s an instrument of torture and boring as hell. It makes time pass much more slowly, 5 minutes on the turbo trainer feels like half an hour. If it comes to that, I’ll give up cycling altogether.

I see hardly anyone on my rural rides, deserted roads, no pedestrians, the odd car and other cyclist or horse rider. I don’t stop, I don’t touch anything other than my bike. Whereas if I go for a walk, I’ll see lots of people.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

TrevA said:


> The turbo (trainer) is a machine that turns your bike into an exercise bike, by clamping the back wheel against a resistance roller. So you ride along going nowhere. It’s an instrument of torture and boring as hell. It makes time pass much more slowly, 5 minutes on the turbo trainer feels like half an hour. If it comes to that, I’ll give up cycling altogether.
> 
> I see hardly anyone on my rural rides, deserted roads, no pedestrians, the odd car and other cyclist or horse rider. I don’t stop, I don’t touch anything other than my bike. Whereas if I go for a walk, I’ll see lots of people.


I have a very low threshold for boredom and an aversion to physical exercise in public (or if I'm 100% honest in private too   ) but I've started enjoying using my exercise bike since I bought an Oculus Go virtual reality headset. 

I just did 15 minutes (which for me is my usual exercise over a week!) on my bike while being immersed in a trek through the Himalayas.
There are better experiences to do while cycling - like a ride along a canal bank in the Netherlands and a friend of mine has put some hour long rides onto Youtube but I didn't have the time to go searching for them this time. I'd taken a 2 hr post prandial reading after 'testing' a piece of sourdough bread and it was at 9.7mmol/L !!! I wanted to get on the bike fast and sort that out.

Happy that after the 15 minutes my reading is back to 5.9 and I am now going to go back on to see what else I can see.  Maybe go on a roller coaster.  I don't get bored at all if I cycle while on VR and I stop noticing I'm cycling because I'm too busy looking around.  Oh just remembered there is a coastal drive in County Antrim and I think I'll go do that next.


----------



## TrevA

I’m not sure I could ride with a VR headset strapped to my head. It would fill up with sweat in no time!

Still riding outside and did another 4 rides last week. Tuesday was a lovely sunny day. I stayed  on the flat roads of the Vale of Belvoir for a total of 36 miles. Thursday was a more hilly ride, climbing up past Belvoir Castle and onto the ridge that runs south west into Leicestershire for another 37 miles. Friday, a loop northwards up towards Newark for another 35 miles. Then another ride on Sunday, out into west Lincolnshire, around Hough on the Hill, between Grantham and Newark, 42 miles. Lovely weather, quiet roads with few cars, but quite a few other cyclists out in singles, husband and wife pairs and families.

That’s 152 miles for the week and 1620 for the year so far. A bit colder today but weather looking up for later in the week. Happy cycling.


----------



## TrevA

Another 4 rides last week and another 148 miles in total.

Here’s a couple of photos taken on my rides.

The top one is about 3 miles from my home, in the village of Scarrington, Notts, with lots of cherry trees in blossom.
The bottom one is outside a farm near Long Clawson in Leics.


----------



## MikeyBikey

The problem I have us since there have been less cars on the road the average cyclist has even less respect for others like pedestrians. I would fine them £1000 for ignoring lights, pedestrian crossings, No Cycling signs, etc. and also crush their bikes for cycling in the pavement! As for lycra louts..


----------



## SB2015

TrevA said:


> Another 4 rides last week and another 148 miles in total.
> 
> Here’s a couple of photos taken on my rides.
> 
> The top one is about 3 miles from my home, in the village of Scarrington, Notts, with lots of cherry trees in blossom.
> The bottom one is outside a farm near Long Clawson in Leics.
> View attachment 13983View attachment 13984


Good to see your photos.
Thanks.


----------



## TrevA

MikeyBikey said:


> The problem I have us since there have been less cars on the road the average cyclist has even less respect for others like pedestrians. I would fine them £1000 for ignoring lights, pedestrian crossings, No Cycling signs, etc. and also crush their bikes for cycling in the pavement! As for lycra louts..



I’ve not seen any of this and I’m out cycling or walking every day. I’ve seen lots of families out riding, people out walking. We all give each other space - I pull over to the other side of the road, if I pass another cyclist or walker. I avoid shared cycle paths, as it’s impossible to give each other space on them. This just shows how rubbish our cycle infrastructure is. I ride on the road instead. I’ve noticed lots of speeding cars, though.


----------



## trophywench

An awful lot of cycle paths in France are also the only pedestrian route to wherever and being a pedestrian sometimes cause obstruction since I can't always get out of the way quickly whether for myself or any other user of the path, and not having eyes in the back of me 'ead frequently don't even know they are behind me.  I now hate using shared paths, because both categories of users frequently have no patience, or manners.

When you accidently bump into somebody - when was it we collectively stopped both instantly exclaiming 'Sorry!' ?  I still flippin' say it when it was an inanimate object.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

The top one looks like the cycle route I go on when I'm in VR but my route is in the Cotswolds.

Yours looks lovely.


----------



## YMFB

The restrictions have allowed me to get out on my bicycle considerably more and so far in April I’ve ridden 205 miles in 14 rides, which I’m really pleased with.  

Reduced traffic has also allowed me to ride on some roads that are usually far to busy.


----------



## TrevA

My first time out on the bike for 2 weeks today. Last time I was out, I fell off after hitting a tree root hidden in long grass, Injuring my shoulder and knee. No visit to hospital needed but it’s been pretty painful. However, feeling better now.

Today’s ride was the standard around the Vale of Belvoir ride through Bottesford, past Belvoir Castle, along the ridge, then down through Long Clawson and home from there. Called in at the Cheese shop in Cropwell Bishop for some of my favourite Blue Stilton on the way back. 37 miles with 1200 ft of climbing at an average of 15.6 mph. Luckily, it looks like I’ve not lost too much fitness.


----------



## YMFB

We did 18.96 m in the Chalke and Nadder valleys, 1015 ft climbed.  No cheese shops troubled, but partial to Stilton.


----------



## YMFB

Does anyone wear a medical ID ?

I have been thinking it might be worth while and looking for something that clips on my Fitbit Ionic watch strap, haven’t found one yet, but have joined a FB page for the watch.  I‘d prefer to avoid a second strap if possible


----------



## SB2015

Looking forward to your next photos @TrevA


----------



## Gruers

I’ve just bought a bike and pick it up on Tuesday and then my first bike ride in 55 years! Probably 25 yards


----------



## Contused

TrevA said:


> <snip>Called in at the Cheese shop in Cropwell Bishop for some of my favourite Blue Stilton on the way back<snip>


I envy you the Blue Stilton. It's long been a favourite of mine. I hope it won't be too long before we are able to visit our elder son further up the A46 and drop into the shop on the way.


----------



## TrevA

It’s been a while since I’ve posted, but I’m still getting out on the bike and enjoying the glorious weather. I’ve started to explore local bridleways on my Mountain Bike, as well as riding on the road.

Here are a few photos from one of my recent rides around the local villages.

This one is in the village of Scarrington, outside the Old Blacksmiths Forge. The Blacksmith made a pile of old horseshoes, over a 20 year period between 1945 and 1965 and it is reputed to be the biggest in the world. There are thought to be 50,000 horseshoes.

There are some very nice churches in the locality and here are a couple of them.
This is Thoroton church


And this is Hawksworth church.

Just up the road there is a WW2 Bomber Memorial to commemorate the site of a crash between 2 aircraft, near the village of Screveton. There were lots of airfields in the area and there was an unfortunate collision between 2 aircraft returning to base in foggy conditions. Both pilots took avoiding action to avoid the village itself but sadly there were no survivors from the crash.





All of these places are on roads I regularly cycle on, within 10 miles of my home.


----------



## YMFB

Yesterday along with my youngest (20 yo) daughter completed our 300 miles in May challenge.  In 2018, I managed 185 miles in tota.

We are going to try and beat it in June, but I’m basically back at work full time so there will be less opportunities.


----------



## TrevA

Well done. I find you can still get out in the evenings. It doesn’t get dark until 9.30pm at this time of year and it’s often cooler and more pleasant in the evenings. My photos above were taken on an Sunday evening ride around 8pm.


----------



## YMFB

if I get back from the office before 1730, we will do a quick 10 mile loop.  I find it difficult to turn off from work and motivate myself, but once I’m in the saddle I’m raring to go.

I’m going to start cycling to work a bit.


----------



## Goldiebrowse

Matt Cycle said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just thought I'd bore you  with my cycling today.  Nice sunny early Autumn day and I completed just over 60 miles at an average speed of 15.4 mph (no, I'm not the quickest) and elevation gain of 2400 feet.
> 
> BG levels as follows: 30 minutes before start this morning 6.0 mmol/l (too low so had 3 biscuits), at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, around 40 miles it was 9.2 mmol/l and at 50 miles it was 6.2 mmol/l.  Back home it was 5.3 mmol/l.  Apart from the biscuits before the start - during the ride I had two pieces of malt loaf, a flapjack plus some dextrose gel - no need for the banana.  Levels often carry on dropping hours after and during the night - so extra testing is normally required.
> 
> Anyone else get active on this sunny Sunday?


Hi, I’m just getting back into cycling and am training for a sponsored ride. I find my levels will dip mid way (around 15 miles) but then as adrenaline kicks in they climb but as I’m active (similar average to yourself) they hold steady. I often have one unit of insulin when I finish though to try and stop the spike in my BG due to the adrenaline. Snack wise I’ve found PhD smart high protein bars are great for long rides


----------



## thediabeticway

Matt Cycle said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just thought I'd bore you  with my cycling today.  Nice sunny early Autumn day and I completed just over 60 miles at an average speed of 15.4 mph (no, I'm not the quickest) and elevation gain of 2400 feet.
> 
> BG levels as follows: 30 minutes before start this morning 6.0 mmol/l (too low so had 3 biscuits), at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, around 40 miles it was 9.2 mmol/l and at 50 miles it was 6.2 mmol/l.  Back home it was 5.3 mmol/l.  Apart from the biscuits before the start - during the ride I had two pieces of malt loaf, a flapjack plus some dextrose gel - no need for the banana.  Levels often carry on dropping hours after and during the night - so extra testing is normally required.
> 
> Anyone else get active on this sunny Sunday?


No been busy designing a new T1 Cycling UK top for when it is summer  hoping to go out tomorrow. 6.0 is a good starting point in cycling! I eat every hour and a half about 20g works great but I'm not doing  15.4 mph  that's fast for me unless downhill


----------



## thediabeticway

YMFB said:


> Does anyone wear a medical ID ?
> 
> I have been thinking it might be worth while and looking for something that clips on my Fitbit Ionic watch strap, haven’t found one yet, but have joined a FB page for the watch.  I‘d prefer to avoid a second strap if possible


yes I wear a medical ID next to my watch that has my levels on it.


----------



## Goldiebrowse

I use the medic alert bracelet and also have ID tags in my wallet.


----------



## thediabeticway

HOBIE said:


> Did 12 mile today & thought my bike was slow ? Back brake stuck on & back wheel out of line


so I'm not the only one! mug guard stuck on and I'm puffing and panting thinking I'm getting no where here


----------



## Goldiebrowse

Hadn’t been back riding long and got a puncture, took me 5 miles to realise


----------



## thediabeticway

Goldiebrowse said:


> Hadn’t been back riding long and got a puncture, took me 5 miles to realise


whereabouts do you cycle (areas) not good to cycle with a puncture, which reminds me to check tomorrow before I set off thanks!


----------



## Goldiebrowse

thediabeticway said:


> whereabouts do you cycle (areas) not good to cycle with a puncture, which reminds me to check tomorrow before I set off thanks!


I pushbike around south Lincolnshire (Bourne area), stupidly the puncture I got from some clippings in my drive lol.


----------



## Blue flash

YMFB said:


> Does anyone wear a medical ID ?
> 
> I have been thinking it might be worth while and looking for something that clips on my Fitbit Ionic watch strap, haven’t found one yet, but have joined a FB page for the watch.  I‘d prefer to avoid a second strap if possible


I've just attached sticker to top of my helmet, with diabetes type 2, ICE contact and NHS number. Also made same label and set to lock screen on my phone


----------



## YMFB

Blue flash said:


> I've just attached sticker to top of my helmet, with diabetes type 2, ICE contact and NHS number. Also made same label and set to lock screen on my phone


Is that something you just made up or something you bought on line ?


----------



## YMFB

having seen the difference cycling has made to my levels, I’m starting to get worried about the winter.  Not sure if I’m going to get a winter/ gravel bike a turbo trainer or both.

my road bike has tubeless tyres with anti-puncture gunk so not so easy to fit a special tyre.


----------



## YMFB

thediabeticway said:


> No been busy designing a new T1 Cycling UK top for when it is summer  hoping to go out tomorrow. 6.0 is a good starting point in cycling! I eat every hour and a half about 20g works great but I'm not doing 15.4 mph  that's fast for me unless downhill



Interested to know which website you used to design your shirt ?  We tried Owayo but despite several friends saying how easy they were to deal with, post Covid they aren’t.


----------



## Blue flash

YMFB said:


> Is that something you just made up or something you bought on line ?


Just made up, Google the 2 logos add personal details cover in large tape, been on months,


----------



## Blue flash

YMFB said:


> having seen the difference cycling has made to my levels, I’m starting to get worried about the winter.  Not sure if I’m going to get a winter/ gravel bike a turbo trainer or both.
> 
> my road bike has tubeless tyres with anti-puncture gunk so not so easy to fit a special tyre.


I managed last winter on a single speed bike with 700x25 marathon plus tyres, for commuting


----------



## Martin the Spartan

Hi folks, just joined but love cycling.  I will complete 2000 miles this weekend since January, last year it took me until October but lock down sort of helped.  I ride an Orbea Orca road bike average speed of just over 18mph for 52 miles which I did twice last weekend.  Just thought I'd say hello.  Its good to read your experiences.


----------



## Blue flash

I ride traffic free routes as much as possible has a few different loops of 9 to 18 miles, Furthest so far was when went exploring canal 46miles and tow path was sketchy in places, but when tow paths are good I just love riding along canal


----------



## Uller

I know I may be committing sacrilege here but here goes....

Does anyone have any recommendations for a reasonably priced electric bike? I was thinking of getting one for travel to a potentially new job and wondered if any of you had any experience or knew someone who has any experience of them? Obviously ‘reasonably priced’ means different things to different people, but throw some suggestions out there if you have any. Cheers.


----------



## grovesy

Uller said:


> I know I may be committing sacrilege here but here goes....
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for a reasonably priced electric bike? I was thinking of getting one for travel to a potentially new job and wondered if any of you had any experience or knew someone who has any experience of them? Obviously ‘reasonably priced’ means different things to different people, but throw some suggestions out there if you have any. Cheers.


We had poster but not seen 5hem post for a while can't remember the name who was up in Scotland who had one.


----------



## Blue flash

I think trouble at the moment will be just finding a bike, stocks are very low on all bikes at the moment.

Not sure if your aware but Halfords do free trials on ebikes ( if they have any ) so you can test see which you prefer.


----------



## Docb

Hi Uller.  Used to have a bike shop.

Electric bikes are brilliant but you really get what you pay for.

First, there are various configurations of electric bikes but the industry is settling down and two designs have emerged - those based on the Shimano system and those based on the Bosch system.  Both of these have the motor built into the frame driving the bottom bracket rather than built into a wheel.  This makes the bike a lot easier to live with.  The easier it is to live with the more you will ride it.  

Second, and very important, is that the name on the side of the bike is probably the least important thing to look at.  They are all made of the same components, the cheaper ones made from the cheaper components and the more expensive made from the more expensive components.  The more expensive components generally work better, are easier to set up and service and repay the investment.  The trick is to get a bike with ccomponents good enough to do what you want and for that you need to take advice from somebody who knows their stuff.

Third, there is a big shortage of bikes at the moment.  Don't buy a bike in desperation - be patient and if necessary wait for the bike you want to become available.

Fourth, don't buy blind off the internet unless you are absolutely confident about the supplier.  Bikes come from the manufacturer as part finished goods and how well they work, and how safe they are is dependent on who put it together and adjusted it.  I have a lot of tales to tell about people who have fallen into that trap.  

Fifth, and my best advice, is to find a proper local bike shop and make friends with the owner and be guided by them. Avoid the big chains they are generally poor although Evans have been good in the past but their future looks iffy.  Blue flash has mentioned Halfords.  In the trade they are universally referred to as Halfrauds.  

Good luck.  Getting a bike is a bit like sorting out your diabetes.  A bit of thought and getting some knowledge from real experts rather than rushing off half-cocked is the way to go.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Matt Cycle said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just thought I'd bore you  with my cycling today.  Nice sunny early Autumn day and I completed just over 60 miles at an average speed of 15.4 mph (no, I'm not the quickest) and elevation gain of 2400 feet.
> 
> BG levels as follows: 30 minutes before start this morning 6.0 mmol/l (too low so had 3 biscuits), at 10 miles 7.9 mmol/l, around 40 miles it was 9.2 mmol/l and at 50 miles it was 6.2 mmol/l.  Back home it was 5.3 mmol/l.  Apart from the biscuits before the start - during the ride I had two pieces of malt loaf, a flapjack plus some dextrose gel - no need for the banana.  Levels often carry on dropping hours after and during the night - so extra testing is normally required.
> 
> Anyone else get active on this sunny Sunday?



A bonus thread fifth anniversary 'special' as I remembered today whilst riding round the first post (I do remember some dates - probably from all the posts I made on the thread and it's only 5 years ago so it's not quite Pizza Express in Woking territory ) was on this day 5 years ago so took a few photos to post!  That was a Sunday as well (we've had 2 leap years in that time).  Strava is saying same distance today at 60.1 miles. average speed of 15.6mph and elevation gain of 2500 feet.  I haven't bothered to look up that ride on Strava but it was in the same sort of location - out towards Knutsford.  So stats very similar to that above - although I am 5 years older!  After the variable weather of the last few weeks, today was sunny and warm early Autumn day (again from what I said above and from recollection similar to 5 years ago) although today was quite windy.

I decided to use a 85% TBR on the pump although bg levels could have been a bit higher so could have knocked it down a bit.  A few issues over the last few weeks has meant fiddling about with TBR's on the bike and normal basal rates as well.  Libre trace photo below with bg levels and on the ride I had 3 gels, 1 cereal bar and 1 malt loaf bar.

Stay safe and keep pedalling, running, jogging, walking, swimming, playing football/rugby/netball/hockey, horse riding, pole dancing or whatever it is you do for exercise. 

Forum's changed a bit, used to just copy and paste.  Hopefully these work but may have messed formatting of the post up 

The old favourite - Jodrell Bank


From the same place - maize field
View attachment 15218

Also from the same place - very Autumnal - blackberries!


Libre - taken at the end of the ride so count back just under 4 hours to the start (not complaining but can assure you my traces don't always look like this!)


----------



## Robin

Blimey, that does look Autumnal, @Matt Cycle, that verge of daffodils will be out before you know it!


----------



## Matt Cycle

Robin said:


> Blimey, that does look Autumnal, @Matt Cycle, that verge of daffodils will be out before you know it!



It will soon come round.  Went past there as well today but nothing yet.  I'll keep an eye out for the shoots probably November?  Have seen them flowering there in December!


----------



## aparsonsmoore

Hi everybody

Just joined the forum having been recently diagnosed with T2. I used to cycle a lot - have completed the Ronde and Paris-Roubaix sportives and just before I took up a job 5 years ago, grovelled up Ventoux. However, 5 years of a stressful job meant that I had given up cycling altogether. My diagnosis, loss of weight etc has renewed my love of cycling and I am now back out again and will shortly be enjoying the rain, dark and freezing temperatures of winter in the UK.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Matt Cycle said:


> was on this day 5 years ago so took a few photos to post! That was a Sunday as well (we've had 2 leap years in that time).



Haha! How time flies @Matt Cycle 

Here’s to the next 5 years!


----------



## Barbie1

Good to see you back @Matt Cycle, and glad you are still enjoying the odd lazy bike ride around those local plains. 
Good bg results too, wish mine were anything like those!


----------



## aparsonsmoore

Since being diagnosed, I've started to use a Samsung Galaxy Watch and Strava. Most interesting thing is that in my pre-diagnosis, overweight condition, a ride from 2017 (the only and oldest that I have - from a brief use of Strava) showed that I cycled home from work in 1 hour 3 minutes. My current post-diagnosis, complete with weight loss, showed that I cycled home at 18.7mph and got home in 43 minutes. The irony of a condition that is detrimental to you health and yet improves it...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

aparsonsmoore said:


> The irony of a condition that is detrimental to you health and yet improves it..



Haha! Too true @aparsonsmoore 

You aren’t the first member to remark on feeling healthier, more energised and better in themselves since having been diagnosed with a long-term health condition!


----------



## aparsonsmoore

Not a hugely fast ride, but nearly a year after being diagnosed with T2 diabetes, have completed a 60 mile bike ride at 15.6 mph and 2,368 ft of elevation. This would have been unthinkable for me a year ago.


----------

